# Colourful Art Shoppe ❤



## colours (Dec 15, 2008)

Colourful Art Shoppe!

*Welcome to colours' first art thread.*


+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +​
​
Just a girl with Paint Shop Pro/Photoshop, in need of a place to properly receive requests and give away graphics.

Thanks for visiting and please come again~


+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
​
*Template in order to request*


Request - set, ava, sig, transparency, animation (limited)
Stock - under spoilertag, or a link
Size - junior, senior, special avatar requirements
Borders - no border, dotted, solid, rounded
Effects - lights, colorization, etc
Text - put text in "---"

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +​
*%* - - - *You must have at least 100 posts to request.*
*%* - - -* When at the end of "housekeeping" it says no more requests, do not post a request nor reserve a spot to request.*
*%* - - - You can request as many sets/avas/signatures you want but please keep in mind, if you want more than 1 set you *MUST* rep twice.
(*A lot* more work goes into making signatures rather than making 3-4 avatars)
*%* - - - *Turn off your signature* when posting anything in this thread.
*%* - - - No spamming or anything of that nature! We're strictly business.
*%* - - - *You MUST give us high quality stock to work with. * I'll work with what stock you give but if it's horrible I will deny your request.
*%* - - - All stock must be put into spoiler tags to avoid page-stretching and vertical elongation.
*%* - - - *You must credit the shoppe by linking it in your signature.*
*%* - - - No complaining!
*%* - - - We have the right the refuse a request for whatever valid reason (personal or technical).
*%* - - - *Please be careful with artwork containing a watermark/signature. Should you post stock with such properties, we will assume you know the rules and include it in the finished product. If we cannot work it out to look nice, we will cut it out, but fully expect you to credit the artist by adding the exact same text under the signature, NOT under spoiler tags. PMs will be issued if necessary. 
More information here.*

If certain rules from this list are not followed, I will easily ignore your request.


+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
​
*Things we do . . .*
*%* - Original avatars
*%* - Original signatures
*%* - Original sets (avatar + signature [+ profile picture] combo)
*%* - Transparencies (depends on stock)
*%* - Profile pictures
*%* - Sldieshow avatars/signatures

*Things we don't do . . .*
*%* - Hand-drawn sketches
*%* - Animated GIFs

If you're curious, feel free to ask if I'm able to do something if it's not lsited here.


+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +
​

*%* - *colours* - avatars, signatures, profile pics, sets, transparencies

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +


Thank you! And happy requesting!

Recommendations

★ avatar parlor*;* simple yet beautiful avatars

​


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

*sad face*



​


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2008)

*150x200*


​


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2008)

*150x150*





*Signatures*





​


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2008)

*125x125*





*Signatures*




​


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll give you guys a try. ;3

Just an avy request.


Size: 150x150

Thanks. ;3


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry, *^Vegeta^Two^*, I'm going to have to refuse your request. It's too vague to begin with and I have no clue what to do with the images you've given. ;_;

The stocks just vary too much in type and aren't the greatest, either. Sorry. 

*CRAP, MANDERS. LET'S TURN OFF OUR SIGS. *

*EDIT /// Vegeta, colours is willing to try your request, later, though. :3*


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

Hot shop Aishi 
May i request?

type: sig

size: whatever suits you
other: dotted border 

type: avvie

size: one 150x150 (for when i become senior in one months time)
other: dotted border

thanks in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Tatsu. Of course you can request. 

Here's your set. I hope you like it. 


*Spoiler*: _TatsuBon_ 








Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 15, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Thanks, Tatsu. Of course you can request.
> 
> Here's your set. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...



That's fabulous thank you 
This shoppe is on it's way to great success 
Rep & Cred on it's way


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats on the shop ladies
Set plz

avi plz,rounded without border

sig plz,something nice
ty in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

^

Oh, and a reminder . . .

I kind of forgot about the rules on watermarks/signature on artwork. They will be included on the requested graphic, assuming that you, the requester, is aware of the copyright rules regarding this.

So, did you want a new stock or should I just use what you've given?

The signature is so small, it won't look terrible at all. :]


----------



## Aiolia (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratz on the shoppe you two ^-^


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

^

Please turn off your sig, and thank you.

Technically you're spamming, but I'll let it go. 

Want to be a customer? :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 15, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> Oh, and a reminder . . .
> 
> ...


Sure go ahead
Show me your titswork


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2008)

Here you go.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Uzumaki_ 








Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 15, 2008)

Simple request:



Can i have this stock transparencied into my avy(150x 150, or what ever works, without boarders) please.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 16, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Uzumaki_
> ...



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TY


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2008)

lyssa 

bad news, my internet went out again and it prob won't be fixed til friday
unless something magical happens and it suddenly works again >:


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 16, 2008)

It's no problem, Manders. I'll get to the requests that haven't been done yet when I get home. I have to write an essay tonight, so I might not have time, but we'll see what happens. Thanks all for being patient. :3

Turn off your sig, Manda.


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2008)

lol, i can't even follow our own rules 

hopefully my internet is magically working when i get home >:


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 17, 2008)

how lovely. 

/spam


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 19, 2008)

^





Sorry for the late responses; I was busy with school, but now I'm free for 2 weeks! 


*Spoiler*: _Gambitz_ 










*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 





Was kinda blank on what to do with this one. Hard to use textures and any kind of manipulation in general. ;-;



And sorry, manders, but I did this.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 19, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks much appreciatied.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Can I get a triple combo request? 
Like, Avy+Sig+ProffyPic?


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 20, 2008)

^

Oh, yeah, no prob. Gimme some stocks and I'll get right to work. ;]


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you 
Be creative, I won't mind :3


----------



## Aeld (Dec 20, 2008)

ASHYASHYASHY

you have a happy shoppe  I had no idea!
I wont ask for anything to take up your time, just saying good luck with it all (But my God do i need a new Avy, i'm so lazy, )


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sharada_ 










Hope you like. 

Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sharada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash, those are great


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 20, 2008)

You really think so? 

I dunno, I don't take too long on them and I feel kind of bad because I _could_ do something extra-fabulous with them, but nah. Simplicity is my game. :3

Maybe I should add it as a disclaimer to the front page.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

And I would love to be part of your team. But I'm an extreme newbie to everything about graphics  I'll just go back to stock finding ;_;


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank    you.


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _GRIMMJOW_ 



1. 

2.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 21, 2008)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _GRIMMJOW_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Mandacakes. <3


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

welcome danicakes<3


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

find me pictures and then we'll talk boy


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

Gecka, you vague little monster. 

I love Honey, so I tried something with the stock I had . . .


Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.

Edit: I'm doing more and experimenting.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I edited my post. And you didn't supply stocks. 

I'm making more, if you want to stick around.

Turn off sig.


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

devon you tard


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd like a non senior set made of this. I'd like an avatar of Santa's face with a border, and a sig also with a border to match. And if you can, add some "Christmasy"  effects to it. Thanks.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, Gecka, here are all of your choices.:

Pick one or not at all, boy. 


<3 I might have to use one of these someday. So cute. *__*

Enjoy.  They're really pink and girly.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 21, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Okay, Gecka, here are all of your choices.:
> 
> Pick one or not at all, boy.



Do want

EDIT: I GET IT


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 21, 2008)

avatar from this plz:


*Spoiler*: __ 








edit: Fuck I didnt know u do sigs, I'd like a sig too if u get a chance


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I'd like a non senior set made of this. I'd like an avatar of Santa's face with a border, and a sig also with a border to match. And if you can, add some "Christmasy"  effects to it. Thanks.







i didn't know if you wanted anything to say merry christmas or something
so just left it blank


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

I got Dave's. :3


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2008)

i just read that you were working on the santa one 

we should call which ones we're doing, like you just did for now on~


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. XD

You did x100 better than me, anyway, so it doesn't matter.

But, yus, start calling dibs.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 21, 2008)

Davu. :3


*Spoiler*: _DA Dave_


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you so much love. =]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 21, 2008)

colours said:


> i didn't know if you wanted anything to say merry christmas or something
> so just left it blank



Oh, thanks a bunch.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hows my request comming along?


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll work on it tonight vegeta :]
if it doesn't come out great, i'm sorry~


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yeaa new shop good luck guys
> 
> request
> Banner
> ...



here you go, i did my best~
one of your photos weren't showing so i just used the ones that were


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 22, 2008)

See, it was a matter of waiting. That looks absolutely lovely, manda.


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you dear


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello!
I is in need of a set. ^^
set request please?

here's the image:


non-senior please.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 23, 2008)

colours said:


> here you go, i did my best~
> one of your photos weren't showing so i just used the ones that were



OMG

Your work is godly
rep coming adn cred on the forum when its done


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

glad you enjoyed


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG. I GOT SPIRIT ARROW'S. I DIBS.

And I automatically dibs any Lovely Complex requests. 

Unless I'm feeling nice. :3


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

i didn't even see spirit's :x


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 23, 2008)

set request please...

*Spoiler*: __ 



*avatar.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



125x125


 
Do anythin u lyk with it, whatever. & I like the dotted border please.

*sig.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



435x170



text: pose it like it's hot- on the above left,&&& my name at the loer ryt, 
Please, if u can, match it with color of my avatar, anythin bright & colorful. & the same border with the avatar. 
*Thanks and best wishes to this shop.!*


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

i got you michlku~


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2008)

*MiChIkU*, you do realize that there is a signature on the top left, and that cannot be removed during the making of your set? Just checking. . .


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

i guess it'd help if i could see the pictures at work 

i'll try it michlku, but according to lyssa there is already writing on it
so you may have to re-think your positioning or a different image


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2008)

According to the watermark rules i stated you can remove it but the person using it must add the same text below the sig. Not under a spoiler though.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2008)

^

Yeah, or that. I guess I missed that somewhere. 

Here's the front page. I don't know if you know Manda, but I'm sure you do. I made it red and size 3.  People always don't seem to read the rules. And I'm not just singling you out, MiChIkU.



Aishiteru said:


> *%* - - - Please be careful with artwork containing a visible watermark/signature. Should you post stock with such properties, we will assume you know the rule and include it in the finished product. More information here.


God, we need clearer rules.

*edits front page*


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

i guess it'd help if i read the rules myself ;x

well find another image michiku


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2008)

Manda, you can make a set for michiku and cut out myr's signature, but we have to be on people's asses in general to make sure that they put the exact text that was removed under the sig. I don't mind issuing out PMs and stuff. 

Amirite, fraj?

*edit* Updated front page, woo.


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 23, 2008)

No I'm not changing the image on my request but I'm sure to add the artist's name below my signature, it's not a problem. Is that fine?  

Yea, I've read the rules about watermark and stuff, I agree with it and I'm so sorry for the thing that maybe violated the rules.


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

okie dokie, no problem then i assume~


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Manda, you can make a set for michiku and cut out myr's signature, but we have to be on people's asses in general to make sure that they put the exact text that was removed under the sig. I don't mind issuing out PMs and stuff.
> 
> Amirite, fraj?
> 
> *edit* Updated front page, woo.



Yup thats right. Either they write it or you can increase the canvas size and write it yourself.


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2008)

MiChIkU said:


> set request please...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _MiChIkU_ 









make sure you credit the artist in your sig :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 24, 2008)

^

I'm sorry, but we don't colour manga panels. Did you read our rules? I guess not. It was CLEARLY stated that we don't do requests like yours.

Please turn off your sig. *Edit:* or just delete your post and I'll delete mine accordingly.


----------



## colours (Dec 24, 2008)

shit, you're on it lyssa


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 24, 2008)

Spirit Arrow said:


> Hello!
> I is in need of a set. ^^
> set request please?
> 
> ...



With your request, I happened to have a higher quality version of the stock you provided, so I used mine instead. Hope that's okay. 


*Spoiler*: _Spirit Arrow_ 









And I hope you like it. 

Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 24, 2008)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _MiChIkU_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so adorable, I like it! Thank you very much!
Yea, I'll credit u & the artist. &+rep.


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Dec 24, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> With your request, I happened to have a higher quality version of the stock you provided, so I used mine instead. Hope that's okay.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spirit Arrow_
> ...




It's beautiful! Thank you, Ai! 
-reps-


----------



## colours (Dec 24, 2008)

glad you liked it MiChIkU


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

Request


*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any
Extra: Only want the right side, not the left to be turn to a signature. Also with some effects too.

Thank you


----------



## colours (Dec 24, 2008)

got you Ema Skye :3


*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_


----------



## Cam (Dec 24, 2008)

Set request for colours. <3 

Avatar- 
Sig-


----------



## colours (Dec 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Cam_ 









hope you like it cam


----------



## Cam (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks colours.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 25, 2008)

colours said:


> got you Ema Skye :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_



Thank you colours  *rep*


----------



## colours (Dec 25, 2008)

i'll fix yours when i get home from my dad's


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2008)

take dave's ass outta the first post lyssa
he is too busy playing persona 4


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you serious. 

Maybe that's why he hasn't been online lately. 

Oookay, fine.

*removes*


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2008)

i mean, unless you wanna leave it/don't care

i just noticed it while i was purusin through the first page
i'm too lazy to ask him if he even wants to anymore >:


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

He hasn't been a good boy and stayed in contact or really contributed anything.



It's already gone. 

Unless he wants to get down on his knees and grovel.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

Can I have dotted borders on this? On the image part...not that random white block  I don't know how to do transparencies 


Should I ask for a request to take out the white part, transparency thing first before I ask you guys to put a border on it?  *retard* Or... *has no idea anymore*

*EDIT:*
By the way, can you reduce the size so that it could fit as my siggy?  Apparently I made it too big...


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

Turn of your sig, Tomochii~ 

I don't really understand your request. . . Like, you want us to remove the white part, then add a botted border around the SasuSaku part _and_ the lettering?

*confused* D:


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, I wanted the white part taken out and borders only around the sasusaku part, not the wording. But I didn't know if that was possible D:


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see how it's too big. The maximum height of the picture is 375px and your limit as a senior member is 550px in height. They lied to you. 

But, I can easily do what you requested, Tomo-chan~ <3

It'll be a little time consuming, but it can be done. I'm currently not on the computer with PSP, so I'll get it done another time. . . unless Manders sneaks her cute ass online and does it for you.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

lol Ok then  Thank you eK!


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2008)

i am still very confused 

i'll let lyssa's cute ass do it when she can~
sorry tomo<3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

lol sorry  *bad at explaining*
It's ok colours 

*EDIT:*
Ah eK, forgot to mention I wanted dotted borders  Sorry  *slipped my mind...*


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

^

That's okay. It seems like I magically assumed that you wanted a dotted border, wow. I don't even know how I did that. See, making perfect dotted borders on PSP is really time consuming since we both don't know how to automate it. . . You have to do it 1 pixel at a time. XD


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2008)

i just copy and paste over and over


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 26, 2008)

^

Really? The copy and paste thing didn't work for me. I prolly had another layer or something else selected. I'll try again tonight if my sister's friends ever go home.


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah, i sometimes accidentally have it on another layer
i try to do the copying and pasting before i add any other layers~


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry that it's very troublesome ... *photoshop n00b*

& eK. You're a genius. I guess that's why


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 28, 2008)

'Kay, guys. TURN OFF YOUR SIGS. 

And Tomochii, you better feel speshul because I don't do transparencies in this shop, but since you're a favourite of mine, I did it anyway. pek


Hope that's okay and what you wanted. D:

Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



to become a god




That is the stock. Avatar or signature, whichever you find easier.

For avatar 150 X 150

for signature, maximum senior size for sig.


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2008)

got you devon dude


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 28, 2008)

I have an avatar request.


size: 150x150
nothing too fancy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 28, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> 'Kay, guys. TURN OFF YOUR SIGS.
> 
> And Tomochii, you better feel speshul because I don't do transparencies in this shop, but since you're a favourite of mine, I did it anyway. pek
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 28, 2008)

YOU'RE WELCOME, TOMOMO~! <333333333  Glad you liked it. <333

I got you, *ZigZag*.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 










Hope you like them. :3

Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 28, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Hope you like them. :3
> 
> Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.



Thank you very much.


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _gecka_ 












i was too lazy to colour the big picture but i thought i'd show you the ava anyways :3


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2008)

that's awesome amanda


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 28, 2008)

well if you can do something with this that be great, sig and avatar


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

only if you want me to lyssa, you have taken quite a few


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 29, 2008)

No, you do it. Remember, we'd switch off?


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

okie :3

phillip, i'll do it tonight for ya


----------



## abstract (Dec 29, 2008)

pannnda 

actually, if you could just transparency some stuff for me that would be swell. 





^make that one 150x150 as well 

and 



this.  if you think you can make them cool by doing whatever to them, then have at it


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

okie i shall try tonight justin


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 29, 2008)

Just here for an avy. 

150x150, and please try to get the same amount of face in the avy as the one I have now. Also, a rounded border like my avy has right now.  But what I really want is some crazy rainbow color effects please.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2008)

Set request. I would like the focus of the avy to be Vegeta's face and have borders.



Eh, I guess the background of the stock should be left as is for the sig, in other words, don't make it transparent. Just do what you did with brushes, cool text, and stuff .


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's a few stocks. I'd like some 150x150 avatars, and I'm leaving you with complete creative control. Just go for whatever you think works.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

i'll take dave's, abstract's, and mike's

only cause i have to keep a promise
sorry, if lyssa doesn't raiden's or marluxia i'll do them afterwards~


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 29, 2008)

Set request. Do whatever you want with it (textures, colors, etc)



Thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy, all the requests! 

Manda, I'm really sorry to say that I won't be home all day today, so I don't think I'll get to any requests done, and I'm coming home really late. DDDD:

But if there are still some leftover, I will get them done. :3

Visiting relatives and shopping. DX


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

that's totally fine, i can try to do them all tonight
i have nothing planned except get my friend from the airport


----------



## Aeld (Dec 29, 2008)

lol Ashy. I'm so bored. I saw this and thought of Para. Im sure she'd like a set of it


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> well if you can do something with this that be great, sig and avatar




*Spoiler*: __ 











hope you like it phillip X3



abstract said:


> pannnda
> 
> actually, if you could just transparency some stuff for me that would be swell.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









the transparency of the icon was looking weird
so i hope you still like it 

i'll try to do more tonight~


----------



## abstract (Dec 30, 2008)

AWESOME MANDA 

*will rep you come morn*


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2008)

you're welcome justin 

i'll try to do more tonight unless lyssa gets a chance to do them~


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 30, 2008)

Turn of your sigs, Manda. 

Just doing some housekeeping~

- Marluxia
- Raiden
- breakbeat oratory
- gabzilla
- shyrmmy

I'll try and get all of some done today. :3


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2008)

i'll do breakbeat oratory and raiden's
i tried gabzilla's but the image isn't too clear

you can try if you'd like


----------



## Pink Sun (Dec 30, 2008)

A set with this picture? Avatar size is 125x125, please~


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 30, 2008)

I got yours done, gabby. <3

Such a pretty stock. What anime is it from? The girl looks like Anemone~ 


*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 





If you want the avatars to be a bit brighter in colour like the sigs, just PM me or something and I can get that fixed up A.S.A.P. :3











Now I must leave again for a few hours. :<

Hope you like it, gabz. 

Manda, I love how you use light textures, so I tried, too.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 30, 2008)

Housekeeping~

- Marluxia
- Raiden
- breakbeat oratory
- shyrmmy
- Pink Sun


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 30, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I got yours done, gabby. <3
> 
> Such a pretty stock. What anime is it from? The girl looks like Anemone~
> 
> ...



It looks perfect <3

Yes, that's Anemone. The screenshot is from the third opening.


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 31, 2008)

oh shit, nice Panda, Ima use that avatar fo sho right now, still too in love with my current sig to change it yet XD~! <333


----------



## colours (Dec 31, 2008)

you're welcome phillip <3

i started working on more and fell asleep at my laptop, sorry for the wait guys
i haven't forgotten~


----------



## colours (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2008)

It's better than what I expected. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 1, 2009)

Gimme another Proffy+Avy+Sig


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Set request. I would like the focus of the avy to be Vegeta's face and have borders.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I guess the background of the stock should be left as is for the sig, in other words, don't make it transparent. Just do what you did with brushes, cool text, and stuff .




*Spoiler*: _Raiden_ 









hope you still wanted it, i dunno if you're gone :[


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raiden_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm here to stay lol.

Looks great, thanks!


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the absence. I'll get some done right now! 

*GUYS, TURN OFF YOUR SIGS.  *


Housekeeping~

- breakbeat oratory
- shyrmmy (can be put to last resort since it was a half-serious request )
- Pink Sun
- Sharada

Manda, do you want to do breakbeat oratory's since I think you would like the stocks.


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2009)

yes, i'll do his


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 1, 2009)

I got Pink Sun's and shyrmpy's. :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pink Sun_ 


















I tried incorporating text, but I couldn't make it look nice. T^T



Hope you like it.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm gonna request a set. 150x150 with a border. Vertical sig with a cool background. I don't mind who does it.


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _breakbeat oratory_ 















i think that's all of them mike


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 1, 2009)

Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)
- Sharada
-King Lloyd


----------



## Pink Sun (Jan 2, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pink Sun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So pretty~ And don't worry about the text, it looks awesome


----------



## Juli (Jan 3, 2009)

Set request..^^ 
Avy: 125x125 with her face. The rest is all up to you. 
Surprise me..


----------



## Uffie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd really love it if colours could do one for me, I'm in love with her avys 

150x150
Whatever you think looks good!


Thankyou so much!


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2009)

i'll do king lloyd and uffie~


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm gonna request a set. 150x150 with a border. Vertical sig with a cool background. I don't mind who does it.
> 
> Tar




*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 











Uffie said:


> 150x150
> Whatever you think looks good!



since it was a black and white picture i did multiple ones with different light textures, borders, ect.


*Spoiler*: _Uffie_


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2009)

^Awesome work, colours. I guess the dotted borders are the thing on NF now, huh? Using now. Reps.


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2009)

you're welcome
i use it as a safe gate cause everyone seems to like that or rounded edges these days


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 3, 2009)

150x150 avy and vertical sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 3, 2009)

Manda, I'm sorry I've been doing nothing. Other family members hogging the computer with PSP. I really can't do anything about it. D:

I could install it onto this computer, but that requires the Internet connection to be disconnected.

And, gabz, it hasn't been a week since your last request.


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)
- Sharada
- Juli


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2009)

get your ass on here more lyssa 

i'll do sharada and juli


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2009)

Sharada said:


> Gimme another Proffy+Avy+Sig



i didn't know the size for profile picture so i used 150x150
lemme know if it's a different size :3


*Spoiler*: _sharada_ 













Juli said:


> Set request..^^
> Avy: 125x125 with her face. The rest is all up to you.




*Spoiler*: _Juli_


----------



## Juli (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks..It's beautiful..^^ I will definitely use this for a long time..^^


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey! 
Can you do something with this stock if possible?

I would like a set of an avatar and a sig if possible.
I also would like my name to be on the sig.
The size of it doesn't matter to me .
Be creative


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 4, 2009)

Eee, I'm sorry, manda. ;-; I can't help myself. DDDDD:

And the last time I made a set for Sharada, I made her pp 100 x 100.

Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)
- Teraldriel (Aishiteru)

I'll take Teraldriel's, too.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 4, 2009)

colours said:


> i didn't know the size for profile picture so i used 150x150
> lemme know if it's a different size :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sharada_


Thank you <3 But non-seniors have 100x100, as Ashy said


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2009)

here you go sharada


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2009)

Just need a avatar, have a few stocks so use whichever is the best. 

*Stock:* 1/2/3
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* none
*Style/Theme:* Simple yet abstract; individuality.

Please and thank you


----------



## colours (Jan 4, 2009)

got you masa


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> And, gabz, it hasn't been a week since your last request.



You are right. 

No problems.


----------



## Beυrre (Jan 5, 2009)

Could i get a set done, please and thank you? <3





could you possibly add text to the signature along the bottom, beneath the images that says,
"why do we like to hurt so much?"


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 6, 2009)

150x150 avy and vertical sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2009)

rawfulbutter said:


> Could i get a set done, please and thank you? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gabzilla said:


> 150x150 avy and vertical sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D



i'll do your guys' along with masa's tonight :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I get a sig plz?
something nice 
thanks in advanced :]


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Mandabear. ;3

Wanna make me an avy?




*Text:* O u t s t a n d i n g

*Size:* 150x150

Rep and Credit. Thank you. <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 7, 2009)

Manda and customers, I'm sorry, but I've been extremely busy with school this week. University applications and scholarships and shit. I'll get RIGHT back to work come this weekend. Sorry! I haven't forgotten about all of you. <3


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)
- Teraldriel (Aishiteru)
- Masanari (colours)
- rawfulbutter
- gabzilla (colours)
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Grimmjow


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

i said i'd take rawfulbutter
i'll do NU's and dani's as well<3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 8, 2009)

Take your time Mandacakes. I see you have alot of requests.


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

baw, thanks danibear<3

i think i can do them all tonight


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

BIG UPDATE



gabzilla said:


> 150x150 avy and vertical sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D




*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 













Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can I get a sig plz?
> something nice
> thanks in advanced :]




*Spoiler*: _Naruto Uzumaki_ 











Grimmjow said:


> Hey Mandabear. ;3
> 
> Wanna make me an avy?





rawfulbutter, you never answered my PM
so whenever you do i'll complete yours~


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 8, 2009)

I love you Manders.pek


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm glad you like it danibear


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 8, 2009)

I love it Manders.

Thanks again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks manda:ho


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2009)

manda, you skipped me


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

oh shit, no i didn't masa
i just forgot to post them 


*Spoiler*: _Masanari_


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2009)

colours said:


> BIG UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, bb


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

you're welcome :3


----------



## Beυrre (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry about not answering the pm! i replied now, and take your time.
thank you ! (:


----------



## Yosha (Jan 8, 2009)

colours said:


> oh shit, no i didn't masa
> i just forgot to post them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Masanari_


lol it's all good and thanks you so much, love


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2009)

you're welcome 


i'll try to do it tonight rawful but if not definitely tomorrow~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd like a vertical senior set of this. 

And just cause, make it into something original, or just surprise me. 

Thankies.


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 9, 2009)

And mine? x)


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> I'd like a vertical senior set of this.
> 
> And just cause, make it into something original, or just surprise me.
> 
> ...



i'll do it tonight~



Teraldriel said:


> And mine? x)



lyssa is sort of busy, she is going to do yours as soon as she gets on this weekend :]


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 9, 2009)

colours said:


> i'll do it tonight~
> 
> 
> 
> lyssa is sort of busy, she is going to do yours as soon as she gets on this weekend :]



Alright x)
Thanks for letting me now , cause you were like making all the sigs and thought it was weird


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2009)

yes i know it can be confusing
lyssa and i call which ones we will do, she just called yours :]


----------



## yes (Jan 9, 2009)

Request: Sig and avy. 
Avy Size: 125x125
Sig Size: Whatever works for you. just remember that I'm not a senior member yet. 

Just do whatever you want with it and surprise me. :3

Please and thank you! x3


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2009)

I need some more rainbows. 

Just an avy this time. 150x150. Make it just like my avy is right now (rounded edges, rainbow effects, etc.) but with the stock I'm about to give you instead.
Make the avy central around Itachi's head plz.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 10, 2009)

GAH. I CALL RAINBOW'S. 

Are you a new fan of Lovely Complex? 


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)
- Teraldriel (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (colours)
- Genibus Nitito Canus
- Rainbow (Aishiteru)
- Marluxia


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Teraldriel_ 















Sorry, but I am still sick. I managed to get this done. I might be back later, but I really need to nap. This sucks.

P.S. Manda, when you have time, could you PM me on how to make those sexy gray-ish rounded borders? Pwease?


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!
That's awsome!
Thanks


----------



## colours (Jan 11, 2009)

lyssa, i got genibus and marluxia :3

and i'll PM you in a minute
lemme gather my thoughts


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wait, I have a question. If you haven't started my request yet, is it possible for me to change it?  It'd just be a stock swap, because I decided I don't want an Itachi avy anymore. Everything else about the request would stay the same though. Here is the stock I want used instead. Make it central around the head/shoulder area please. :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 11, 2009)

^

I don't see anything wrong with that.

I just hope Manda hasn't have it done already or something. :<


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- rawfulbutter (colours)
- Genibus Nitito Canus (colours)
- Rainbow (Aishiteru)
- Marluxia (colours)


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, thank you. If it's too late, I'll still gladly take the Itachi avy. :3 But should I delete the old request then?


----------



## colours (Jan 11, 2009)

i haven't started any /slaps hand

so it's okay, plus genibus wanted theirs changed as well
i'll try to start them now


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh alright, I was gonna delete the last request but I see you saw this one. Alright, I'll gladly be waiting for it. I just wanted to make sure you knew. <3


----------



## colours (Jan 11, 2009)

did you still want it to be rainbow?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2009)

And just to tell you Colours, if you didn't get teh message already, I changed the pic of what I wanted, if there are no problems with that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2009)

colours said:


> did you still want it to be rainbow?



Yes, just like my last request. Rainbow with the rounded edges, like the avy I have now.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 12, 2009)

Banner request
Size-740 x 180
Text-Anime United
Stock-
Coulors-black and grey


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Was wondering if I could have two different versions for the avy and sig? 

Avy: Senior size, could I have a transparent one with Chopper (The Reindeer) and then one with a border, please.

Sig: A transparent version of the image with the grass and everthing if possible, and then a non transparent version with some kind of border, not really that particular about what kind though, anythings fine really.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

150x150 avy and sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D


----------



## colours (Jan 14, 2009)

i have completed marluxia, genibus, and rawful butter's requests
i'll post them tonight and i'll try more tonight, gabzilla and strawhat


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 14, 2009)

Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- rawfulbutter (colours)
- Genibus Nitito Canus (colours)
- Rainbow (Aishiteru)
- Marluxia (colours)
- StrawHat4Life (colours)
- gabzilla (colours)

*^Vegeta^Two^* your request is kind of faulty. . . The stock you want us to use is the Lelouch one, right?  Well, on the website, we need to be members to see the full-scale image.  And to start off with, the stock you provided is about 360 pixels wide (clearly not big enough to fit your product's size). Please fix this, otherwise we'll just not go through with your request.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2009)

Ashiteru, here's the full image for his request.


I do have an account there, so anytime you'd need help with getting some renders like that, I'm all ears.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 14, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Ashiteru, here's the full image for his request.
> 
> 
> I do have an account there, so anytime you'd need help with getting some renders like that, I'm all ears.



Thx dude
im not a member


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 14, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Thx dude
> im not a member



No prob. I just suddenly remembered that I have an account there.


----------



## Nirvash (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a request,






Can you please make put the picture of Huckabee in the spot where it says "2012-2020" and have it like the other president's (black & white, resized to what they are, and can you get rid of the gray-ish line that's to the right of the president's pictures).

Also, can I get one that's normal size, one that's 1200x1200, and one that's 1500x1500? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, do you guys just make sets for the forum only? If not could you make me a clan logo signature if you could?

*Stock:*
*Size:*300x200
*Style:* Anything you want ..
*Text:*SKILLED infamous

*website here:*

If you guys included you don't make stuff for other sites, I'm sorry for not reading .. But, yea. If this isn't aloud just make me a 150x150 out of that stock then. <3


----------



## colours (Jan 15, 2009)

i have so many i have still have to do, so i probably won't get to it right now


*Spoiler*: _rawfulbutter_ 












*Spoiler*: _Marluxia_ 










*Spoiler*: _Genibus Nitito Canus_ 











credit and all that stuff please


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2009)

colours said:


> i have so many i have still have to do, so i probably won't get to it right now
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Marluxia_
> 
> ...



Thank you oh so very much.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rainbow_ 








Ooh, I'm proud of this set. I wish I could wear it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 15, 2009)

Mandacaeks, take your sweet time, dahling. 


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- StrawHat4Life (colours)
- gabzilla (colours)
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Miki Aiko (Aishiteru)


----------



## yes (Jan 15, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rainbow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god Alyssa! THANK YOU! 

lol yeah. the set is probably so awesome because it's lovely complex + alyssa's style.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2009)

colours said:


> i have so many i have still have to do, so i probably won't get to it right now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _rawfulbutter_
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.....



You will be credited, and repped as well.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if one of my wonderful loveys would be interested in making me a set? 



I love you BOTH so much a big thank you in advance. I've been meaning to visit for a while. pek Surprise me, please. <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 16, 2009)

I got Simo's. <3


Housekeeping~

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- StrawHat4Life (colours)
- gabzilla (colours)
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Miki Aiko (Aishiteru)
- Isuzu (Aishiteru)


----------



## colours (Jan 17, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Was wondering if I could have two different versions for the avy and sig?
> 
> Avy: Senior size, could I have a transparent one with Chopper (The Reindeer) and then one with a border, please.
> 
> ...



unfortunately i couldn't do your request, i'm not an expert at transparencies :<

i'm sorry



gabzilla said:


> 150x150 avy and sign (as big as the rules allow it), please. Use whatever color/textures you want ;D




*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 











credit and all that stuff please


----------



## Gamahiro (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right place, but I am looking to have a sig made for me by anyone willing to do so. I don't have any pics (sorry) but I am looking to have a Gama-Soap sig. Thanks in advanced I will be sure to rep + give credit in my sig.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)

colours said:


> unfortunately i couldn't do your request, i'm not an expert at transparencies :<
> 
> i'm sorry



No prob. 

I have another request though... 
Avy: Senior Size with a rounded edge please. 

Sig: Please resize to sit within the limits and also a rounded edge like the avy.


----------



## colours (Jan 17, 2009)

i'll do it strawhat, it'll be done soon


----------



## colours (Jan 17, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> No prob.
> 
> I have another request though...
> Avy: Senior Size with a rounded edge please.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 









credit and all that stuff please


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 18, 2009)

Yo, I have a request.

Just an avatar.


150x150 for size.

Will credit, rep and whatever.

Thank you.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll let colours do this one.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Yo, I have a request.
> 
> Just an avatar.
> 
> ...





Sharada said:


> I'll let colours do this one.



got you two, will start soon


----------



## Sharada (Jan 19, 2009)

Wait a sec, I have to change something



Sorry about that :{


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello. 
looks like business is doing good =D
I'd like to request a set again ^^

non-sennior avvie size please
and I'd like the banner to be long vertical-wise.
I don't mind any of you two doing it ^^



Yep, I know there's the artist's sign and I'll make sure to credit on my sig.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll ask Aishiteru to do this one since I colours did my last one. Can I get a cool set from this? The avatar should be 150x150 and the sig should be senior. I like vertical sigs, but if you think horizontal would be better for this stock, go for it. Thats all I really want. The rest is up to you. Use either one.

Source
Source


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2009)

Eeee, the requests. @___@

I'll try and get some done this week, but I have my only physical exam this Friday, and I REALLY need to dedicate my time off the computer. This grade will literally almost basically decide whether I can get into university.

I'll be 95% free after noon on Friday. I'll get lots done after.


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Miki Aiko (Aishiteru)
- Isuzu (Aishiteru)
- Spirit Arrow
- King Lloyd (Aishiteru)
- Sharada (colours)

*BullPhrog*, please provide us with a working stock.

*ZigZag*, the link to your stock no longer works.

*King Lloyd*, what's the difference between the two stocks? j/w.


Aaand, yeah, with all of this stock talk, I'm adding a rule that you must provide us with a working stock in order for us to do a request. D:


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sharada_ 










*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 









credit and all that stuff please


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks colours.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 19, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *King Lloyd*, what's the difference between the two stocks? j/w.



Its basically the same picture. The colors are slightly different though. Ones bigger in size, but is slightly cut off at the right, while the other looks to be smaller but appears to be the whole thing. They're both wallpaper-size, so I'm assuming both are usable since both are HQ.


----------



## Juli (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey..^^
I'd like to request another set. 

Avy: 125x125, with her face. Rest is all up to you..^^


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright~ I'll wait ^^


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2009)

i'll take Spirit Arrow and Juli :3


----------



## Sharada (Jan 20, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _sharada_


I had some time left before the big camping thing with my team mates 

I loff them <333

PS. You might've skipped the profile picture but nm


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey I heard good things about you girls. ;3 So I was wondering can you make me an avy?



Oh also can two avys. One 125x125 and 150x150.

Boarder - Dotted
Text - no text please

Rep and credit. Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2009)

*Sharada;* i did your profile picture, i may have gotten it mixed up or confused but i'll post it when i get home C:

and as for repping, that's totally up to you if you wanna do it

i'll do yours *Uchiha Sasuke* when i go home


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you colours.


----------



## Sharada (Jan 20, 2009)

It's ok  And repping you, no matter how small the amount is, makes me feel warm inside (lulz)


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2009)

you're welcome Uchiha Sasuke :]

awe, you're precious Sharada<3


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Jan 21, 2009)

oh yayz colours, this might be different. =D


----------



## Cooli (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd like a set from this please


Avy: 150x150

Sig: Within Senior limits

I dont know what can be done to make it look better, but if you can think of anything please add it


----------



## colours (Jan 22, 2009)

my internet is down guys, so i won't be able to do your requests until further notice >:


hopefully it'll be running by this weekend


----------



## Juli (Jan 22, 2009)

Never mind. It's worth the wait..^^


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd like a set please.

This for both.

Avy: 125x125 (just Badou's head (red hair))

Sig: Within non-senior limits  No other specifications.

Thanks. =] Notify me for anything, I guess.


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Jan 23, 2009)

that's okay. :]


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2009)

request please  

I love both of you guy's stuff but I'll take a random pick and pick colours. 

-sig

Sig: No specifics, usual banner size?
Text for sig: Memories last a life time
Border: Dotted

Avy: 150x150
Border: none
Text: none.


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2009)

my internet is back guys, will start some tonight :WOW


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 25, 2009)

*Reminder: Turn off your sigs. *


I'm going to be on an unofficial hiatus until noon tomorrow. >_>

Sorry, guys. I haven't forgotten about ch'yall. :<

I promise to bring a huge update. 


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Miki Aiko (Aishiteru)
- Isuzu (Aishiteru)
- Spirit Arrow (colours)
- King Lloyd (Aishiteru)
- Juli (colours)
- Uchiha Sasuke (colours)
- Cooli (Aishiteru)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- peaceluvx (Aishiteru)


I'll take *Fraust*, *peaceluvx* and *Cooli*.  This is a big risk, but I am setting goals. XD  Don't worry, I WILL get them done.

Sorry~

*disappears*


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2009)

Fine with me! 

Thank you so much


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 26, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabzilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 29, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that I'm finally buckling down today and getting most or all of my requests done. I have no school until Monday and I'm stuck at home with currently nothing to do.

I'm sorry for the wait and thank you for your patience. :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, but I didn't give too many alterations for your requests, but I had to get them done and did my best on the singles. :<


*Spoiler*: _Miki Aiko_ 









*Spoiler*: _Isuzu_ 







Simo, your request was a bit difficult. . . Nothing looked right. It can be avoided next time if you could give us a higher quality stock. 

And I'm sorry if you're nawt satisfied. 'Cause you're my favourite. :<




*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 









Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.



*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru)
- Spirit Arrow (colours)
- Juli (colours)
- Uchiha Sasuke (colours)
- Cooli (Aishiteru)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- peaceluvx (Aishiteru)


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2009)

^Thats awesome. I'll use it now. Repped. Will credit.


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2009)

i will be posting the sets i made for people either tonight or tomorrow

just for a heads up


----------



## Vali (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd like to request...^_____^

I'm not sure if it's possible to work with this picture, though...


*Spoiler*: __ 











Avy+Sig, please

Avy: Size 150x150, the part of their holding hands
Sig: I am not sure about the size, it just shouldn't be too big
And the rest is up to you... surprise me! xD

Thanks in advance! ♥


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2009)

i'll do yours vali, it might not be done til tomorrow night though :]


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2009)

Spirit Arrow said:


> Hello.
> looks like business is doing good =D
> I'd like to request a set again ^^
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Juli said:


> Hey..^^
> I'd like to request another set.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2009)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Hey I heard good things about you girls. ;3 So I was wondering can you make me an avy?




*Spoiler*: __ 









credit and all that jazz

vali i am doing yours now


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 3, 2009)

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Text: One with 'Ianto Jones' the other without it.

Thank you.


----------



## Beυrre (Feb 3, 2009)

back again, cause i loved my last one. <3

could i get this done in a set?

avatar: 125x125. 
and for the avatar, could it be cropped around her face?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I'd like a set please.
> 
> This for both.
> 
> ...



Hope you didn't start it *just* yet. I would like that image I posted for the sig, but I want this image for the avvy. Of the white haired man (and if possible, one of Badou as well, but that's only if you're willing to). Transparent... or with your added effects, but not with the background it already has, pretty please.
pek


----------



## Juli (Feb 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome..thanks.. I'll wear this from tomorrow on.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, guys.

Just dropping in you let you know that I probably won't be too active during the weekday. I've been having heavy homework every day since the new semester started. :< Excuses, excuses. . . I'm sorry, but that's my only real reason.

I have University English, University French, and Co-op in a French classroom.

Just FYI... 


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Cooli (Aishiteru)
- Fraust (Aishiteru/colours?)
- peaceluvx (Aishiteru)
- Vali (colours)
- Ema Skye
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)


I got *rawful*'s. (:

And, *Fraust*, that's completely fine.  I'll have to experiment so that the background isn't really used in the final product, but I don't do transparencies. If Manda wants to try, that's fine, but I'll do it first.


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Feb 5, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 
I love it! thank you so much! >___<


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 











*Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_ 







May I also ask what you are going to use the set for? :]

. . . And I didn't know you wanted colours to do your requests, I thought you were actually talking about colours colours, ya'know? XD

Sorry about that, and I hope you like it. 



Remember, credit, rep, and all that good stuff.



*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Vali (colours)
- Ema Skye
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)


More sets coming soon~~~


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that a reaction of disgust? :< . . .


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2009)

shock, amazement, speechlessness, etc.

In other words, me likey :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, god. I thought you were actually mad. DX;

I had a feeling you weren't actually, so I asked that question. It could have gone the other way. . . and we don't like to hear bitching.

But I'm glad you like it! :3


----------



## Cooli (Feb 8, 2009)

Nope 


Thank you for the set. Its really nice


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 8, 2009)

I loves it!  thank you so much, and I was planning to use it for a sig because I'm nekkid. LOL. 

It doesn't matter who does it, I love it and it was worth the wait.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, thank you. I honestly think I can do better. I couldn't make it look nice. D: Be sure to come strolling by next time. It'll be even better. ^^


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure will! If I ever change this masterpiece. ^_^


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello there , lovelies :]

I'd love to have an avatar made out of 
150x150 and a lovely white border thanks <3

I'll be using it the minute it's finished


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

Mandabear, I have a request. 

 I'd like the avatar to be of Aku's head, and the sig to be the rest of the image, within senior size limits, and go crazy with this one. Surprise me a bit.


----------



## colours (Feb 11, 2009)

Vali said:


> I'd like to request...^_____^
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible to work with this picture, though...



i made your a transparent sig because i couldn't really work with it that well :[
hope you still like it


*Spoiler*: __ 











Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> ...







TatsuBon said:


> Hello there , lovelies :]
> 
> I'd love to have an avatar made out of
> 150x150 and a lovely white border thanks <3
> ...







Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Mandabear, I have a request.



i did what i could with it miya C:


*Spoiler*: __ 









credit and all that stuff please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 11, 2009)

You made it look so _excellente. 

_Thankies.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 11, 2009)

*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)


----------



## Vali (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you sooo much, colours! I love it <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 12, 2009)

colours said:


> i made your a transparent sig because i couldn't really work with it that well :[
> hope you still like it
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Uffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I have an avy please? 

150x150

Will rep and cred of course


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

could yall make an avatar out of this? 150X150 please


----------



## parfait (Feb 14, 2009)

i have a set request for *colours*~
icon: 125x125 & sig: any size is fine.


*Spoiler*: _set_ 



*icon:*


*signature:*


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2009)

Uffie said:


> Can I have an avy please?
> 
> 150x150
> 
> Will rep and cred of course





Gecka said:


> could yall make an avatar out of this? 150X150 please





parfait said:


> i have a set request for *colours*~
> icon: 125x125 & sig: any size is fine.
> 
> 
> ...



got these three


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _parfait_ 











credit and all that jazz


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks panda


----------



## Uffie (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, it's perfect 

I'll credit it when I use of course


----------



## parfait (Feb 15, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _parfait_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank yoooouu <3


----------



## yes (Feb 19, 2009)

Avy Request~

Size: 125x125

Do whatever you guys want with it.


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

i got it :3


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

credit & hope you like it~


----------



## yes (Feb 19, 2009)

ooh pretty! I love it! <3

Thanks. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

Senior size me, Manda. 



Just a sig, thanks.


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

you know the drill 83


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Gawd, I should ask you for an avatar now.


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

do it before i lose motivation


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

Avatar plz. pek

Make him shine.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 19, 2009)

Set please

Avy: 150x150

Sig: within Senior limits


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _cooli_ 









credit and stuff please and thank you

hope you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

GG She did it again. 

Thankies.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you colours


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

welcome guys


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2009)

You're awesome, manda. 

It's a snow day today, so I'll get all mine finished! :3


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2009)

good girl lyssa


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2009)

That is, if my sister will get off the computer. I keep asking her every hour, but she ends up sitting at the computer for almost 12 hours straight.

It's insane. :/


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2009)

*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)


Thanks so much for your patience, guys. <333333333333333333333

shrympy is another story, though.


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2009)

kick her off lyssa, you got business to take care of


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Thanks so much for your patience, guys. <333333333333333333333



I don't mind if it's a Christmas gift at this point, I'm still excited.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 28, 2009)

SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT, OMG. HOPE YOU LIKE IT!! 

Fraust, yours is coming later today. I promise you. Hopefully. XD


*Spoiler*: _rawfulbutter_ 









Remember to credit, rep, and all that good stuff!


----------



## Cooli (Feb 28, 2009)

Set please

Avy: 150x150

Sig: within Senior limits


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 1, 2009)

Avy: 125x125
Dotted border
Any effects. 



Sig: Within Senior limit

Colours this time please, and thanks.


----------



## colours (Mar 1, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Set please
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> 
> Sig: within Senior limits





peaceluvx said:


> Avy: 125x125
> Dotted border
> Any effects.
> 
> ...



got these if that's okay


----------



## Cooli (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats fine with me, and thanks in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 1, 2009)

It seems that Revenge has been banned, and the stock doesn't work. . .

Moving on. . .


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- Cooli (colours)
- peaceluvx (colours)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

Gimme a senior sized sig of this pic hurr with a rounded border. 

/pap pap


----------



## Neatfreak47 (Mar 8, 2009)

Avy and Sig. 

For the Avy could I get a close up on either his hand on the board or his face and with dotted border.
Non-senior size for the sig. 

You guys can go crazy with the effects.

please and thank you, will credit and rep. <3


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Set please




*Spoiler*: __ 











peaceluvx said:


> Avy: 125x125
> Dotted border
> Any effects.
> 
> Colours this time please, and thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 











Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Gimme a senior sized sig of this pic hurr with a rounded border. [/spoiler]
> /pap pap







Neatfreak47 said:


> Avy and Sig.
> 
> For the Avy could I get a close up on either his hand on the board or his face and with dotted border.
> Non-senior size for the sig.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









credit and all the jazz please :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

lol I asked for a sig, Manda. But I'll take it anyways. <3


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2009)

omg, i'm retarded, i'll make that now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

still love ya anyway, manda <3


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

...

Godly skills, you have.


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2009)

daw, not really but i am glad you enjoyed it

i had to leave a message to everyone in their profile cause it took me forever to complete these >:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

Girl, you did the damn thang. <3


----------



## Cooli (Mar 9, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 9, 2009)

omg, you are gawd.  thank you dear


----------



## Neatfreak47 (Mar 9, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much~

I love it <3


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Girl, you did the damn thang. <3







Cooli said:


> Sweet. Thanks!



you're welcome !



peaceluvx said:


> omg, you are gawd.  thank you dear



i'm stupid, i'm sorry i didn't see the 125x125
but it looks fine since it resized <3



Neatfreak47 said:


> Thank you so much~
> 
> I love it <3



glad you do !


----------



## Kanai (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiiii  I'd like to request a Sig. :] Do what you want with it, whatever you think is best.  I'll be happy to accept anything you've done. 

Siggy (with Normal Member limits :33)
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




(I don't know if this piccy is too crappy or not >_>)
If you think it fits, please add "ShiinsetsuChan" in there. :3


----------



## colours (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm sorry shiinsetsuchan but that is pretty bad picture quality
i don't believe there is much i could do with it 

sorry again


----------



## Kanai (Mar 11, 2009)

It's okay. :] 
How about this one? Same requirements again (Signature within Normal limits, possibly "ShiinsetsuChan" somewhere in the sig) but I was wondering if you could make it into an avatar, aswell. 
Signature & Avatar Stock:  :] Thanks in advance.  I'll be sure to credit and suchlike.


----------



## colours (Mar 11, 2009)

i can't see the photo at work but as long as it doesn't resemble the other picture, i'm sure it'll be fine
and i'll do your requirements as well :]


----------



## colours (Mar 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ShiinsetsuChan_ 









that's a really pretty picture, make sure you still put "Pet" in your signature somewhere considering it's their drawing and they have it water marked in the corner :]


----------



## Kanai (Mar 11, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ShiinsetsuChan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmigod, thank you so much!  *screams in happiness* 
Yup, i'll just use paint to copy pet's siggy. :3 

Thank you sooooo much again! *screams*


----------



## colours (Mar 11, 2009)

you're so welcome, just as long as you let it known that pet made the picture, even if you just type it in the corner
it'll be fine :]

oh and don't let your signature show, or else lyssa (the other maker) will appear out of nowhere and yell at us !


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 11, 2009)

Sank you, manda.

Please forgive my absence. . . English class is ridiculous. I'll actually get working on my sets right now. I have one hour until my show starts. c:


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)


----------



## colours (Mar 11, 2009)

omg, i totally have psychic abilities cause i knew you'd be on lyssa !


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 11, 2009)

<3333  Missed you, too, lovely. I can't rep you. D:

Anyway, back to work! And I have some shoujo to download.


----------



## Uffie (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd be so happy if one of you would do this for me 


150x150

Thankyou!


----------



## colours (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Uffie (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, I love you!


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello ♥
I wanna request a set please (:
A normal sized ava (I'm not sure when or how I can get mine any bigger )
And a signature with round bordes would be awesome 
Please make it colorful dear 


Here's the stock 

If it's too small or quality is not good enough I can upload a bigger/better one ?.?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

OKAY, I'M SORRY. I'M ACTUALLY GOING TO GET SHIT DONE TODAY.

I'm such a crappy owner. D:


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru/colours)
- Fraust (Aishiteru)
- KleinmeisterDepp


----------



## colours (Mar 20, 2009)

are you really lyssa? 

i'll take kleinmeisterdepp


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fraust / IT'S FINALLY HERE DEAR FRICKIN' GOD_ 











I am really sorry, Fraust.

My eraser tool isn't even working. I would have added a different background on the white-haired guy ava, but I just could not make it happen. I did the usual thing I always do with my requests.

I hope it's okay.

If my eraser tool ever works again, just talk to me and I'll re-do it. =)


----------



## colours (Mar 20, 2009)

man that's pretty lyssa 

you didn't need me for anything !


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

Sank you, babycaeks~

But my eraser is still KA-POOP.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aishiteru)
- KleinmeisterDepp (colours)


Working on Vegeta's right now. Sorry for the delay. :<


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, Vegeta, I really didn't know how to make this work. Tried my best.


*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 





MAKE SURE YOU GIVE CREDIT TO "death_xvii"


Credit, rep, and all that good stuff.



*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- KleinmeisterDepp (colours)


----------



## Fraust (Mar 20, 2009)

*<3*

That pretty much sums it up. I would put it on this instant, but my driving lessons start in a couple of minutes. Thank you SO very much I love it. =D


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, hey, good luck on your driving lessons. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry Lyssa for spamming but..

that latest sig you made (for Fraust) IS SO SEXYYY!!!  Reminds me that I have to read DOGs before the OVA comes out 

I envy your talent in graphic arts 

*hides*


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

You're praising, s'not spamming. 

And thanks!! <3  It's really not that hard, I can make that sig again in 19 seconds. I was just experimenting at first, but once you figure everything out, it's a joke.

XD


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 21, 2009)

request ;]



Size: resize it a little bit for signature 
other: can bring some sexy color/effects to it plz  
border: dotted plz.

avy: 

125x125 and
170x170 round or dotted plz


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2009)

i'll do tuanie's too

probably later today


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 21, 2009)

*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- KleinmeisterDepp (colours)
- Tuanie (colours)


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tuanie_ 









credit and all that stuff please :]


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 21, 2009)

pek awesome work, will come again ;] 
thanks again dear <3


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2009)

glad you like !


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 21, 2009)

Now for shrympy. 

She's not around . . . maybe I'll wait until she's active again to work on hers.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 21, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's wonderful 
Credit and rep are on their way dear ♥


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2009)

glad you like


----------



## Jimin (Mar 24, 2009)

Um, I have a request. its not difficult, just that theres like 20 stocks. They're safe for work and everything, its just that person who was gonna do them was very particular about stocks and didn't get the time to do it. Who would I PM them to?


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2009)

well, what are you asking for lloyd?
20 different avas?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 24, 2009)

Nope. just a set. you can chose whatever stock you wanna work with. thats all.


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2009)

ooh, well PM them to me

i'll do it tonight probs :]


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 24, 2009)

may i have another set? i completely adore your set so much that i don't know if i can change it as it is... 


you can either do a trans. avi and sig, or with dotted border. 
thank you :]


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2009)

i'll do yours too peaceluvx, if that's okay? :]


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 










*Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_ 









credit and all that stuff :]


----------



## Jimin (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you, colours. Came out really well.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you colours <3 i love it, and i wuvz youuu! /reps


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 25, 2009)

/reps system won't let me reps (


----------



## Cooli (Mar 26, 2009)

request for colours

Avy: 150x150

Sig: Within Senior limits


----------



## Tuan (Mar 27, 2009)

set please for anybody that is free ^^" 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*pick either one :3
*

everything is up to you, your guys work are awesome so i'll take anything


----------



## colours (Mar 27, 2009)

Cooli said:


> request for colours
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> 
> Sig: Within Senior limits





Tuanie-sama said:


> set please for anybody that is free ^^"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i got you both :]


----------



## colours (Mar 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tuanie-sama_


----------



## Cooli (Mar 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cooli_



Awesome! Thank you again


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 28, 2009)

Colours dear I wanna request a set again please ♥
I really love your work and it would be awesome if you could make another one for me 

Round borders would be awesome (:
About the size, well I'm still not sure how I can get mine bigger so also normal please 


I'm not sure if you can use it 'cause it got a little messy D: ~



Thanks a lot in advance ~ <3


----------



## colours (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm not sure i can do much with that stock, i'm sorry depp

if you find another picture i totally would


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 28, 2009)

colours said:


> i'm not sure i can do much with that stock, i'm sorry depp
> 
> if you find another picture i totally would



Nah it's okay, I already thought that I drew it a little too messey xD'

Okay  here you go :


----------



## colours (Mar 28, 2009)

you drew that 
it was really good, just with no colours or anything it makes it hard ~

alright i'll do it before i leave


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah but it's not that awesome ~ nevertheless thanksy ♥

You'll really do that 
You're priceless !


----------



## Tuan (Mar 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cooli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Soo effing beautiful! I LOVE YOU! pek JK XDD 






but really I LOVE YOU!


----------



## colours (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm glad you like it :33


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2009)

MUST.COME.BACK.TO.ORDER.LOVES.SIG.SO.SO.MUCH  

can I request another set please?



Can you give me two avatars? One with just Ino and Tenten and the other with Hinata and Sakura?

Text on sig: Just Us Girls
Curved border for both avi/sig
Please and thanks.


----------



## colours (Mar 28, 2009)

i'll do it but i'm not sure when i'll get to it :3


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2009)

it doesn't matter,  thanx :3


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2009)

Can you make me a set with this stock please?


*Spoiler*: __ 








I would like a 125x125 and a 150x150 ava with a red border. 

As for the sig I also want a cool red border. I dont want any designs. Maybe clean it up a bit an put a few touches to it. Just no designs. A nice clean simple set 

Oh an can you put my name on the bottom right of my sig in a cool font? Nothing over the top, but make sure it stands out. Maybe in gold? Okay thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2009)

^ You might want to turn your sig off, otherwise your request will be ignored. 

I'd like a sig of this. 


Senior size please. And go crazy with it. Surprise me. <3


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tylerannosaurus_ 









papap, i already asked you about yours :3

credit and all of that stuff please ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

Just a sig, Hollie's doing the avatar.


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

credit and all that stuff please ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2009)

Manda is the best.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 29, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 oh.MY.GAWD I LOVE IT! thank you thank you thank you.
i'm trying to rep you but i need to rep someone first.


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> <33333333333333333333333333333333333333



glad you like it papap 



Hollie said:


> Manda is the best.



lies 



peaceluvx said:


> oh.MY.GAWD I LOVE IT! thank you thank you thank you.
> i'm trying to rep you but i need to rep someone first.



i'm glad you like it !

yeah, you have to spread after awhile


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm on an unofficial hiatus until I can fix my PSP. I installed this free update and it just completely fucked over my program. I can't erase, do scripts or anything, basically. Unless you're up for a simple set, I am unable to do anything. I'll do my best. School is also shitty.


*Housekeeping~*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*

If I have missed anyone, please tell me. Also, please keep in mind the 1 week waiting rule, but if manda is fine with it, then no problems.


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

i almost forgot about that one week rule thing, i'll have to enforce it better 

i'm sorry about your psp lyssa<3


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 29, 2009)

It's really not a big deal. If we're not busy and people want sets early, I don't see anything wrong with going along with it. (:


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

okie dokie then dear


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2009)

I like it, but its not exactly how I pictured it. Can you show her boobs? I want the whole pic not just half. I want everything you did but this time the full pic. The ava is perfect. Thanks


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

i'll do it eventually
but remember beggers can't be choosers, especially since you never specified in your previous post what you wanted in the sig


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes I did. I was very specific. I never said I wanted you to only do half. 



Tylerannosaurus said:


> As for the sig I also want a cool red border. I dont want any designs. Maybe clean it up a bit an put a few touches to it. Just no designs. A nice clean simple set
> 
> Oh an can you put my name on the bottom right of my sig in a cool font? Nothing over the top, but make sure it stands out. Maybe in gold? Okay thanks



See. I never asked for you to only do half. I love the sig, I just want the whole pic. I assumed you would do the whole pic since I never asked for you to only do half of it. I can wait


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Manda can you make me na profile pic?



Size: 170x170

Boarder: Dotted

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2009)

Colours, people don't like it when I change my sig, so I've been making alternate versions every now and then. It occurs to me that it might be fun to have it in "colours style." If you feel like you can't work with it, I understand, but I'll take a shot:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Original Stock



Normal Format



Pimps Cleaned




I'm looking for a set, with a mod-size avvy if possible.


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

i'll do yours too spy_smasher :3
probably tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry for being so picky but can you remove those that red stuff from over her breast? 

Once again sorry for being so picky, but I didn't want those designs covering her body. I swear I'll leave you alone, I promise :WOW


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

very god damn picky, hope the 3rd time is the charm
next time i'll let lyssa do yours

maybe she won't have to do it 3 times


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, thats exactly how I wanted it.

Dont be mad at me


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh God I love it Manda


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Thank you, thats exactly how I wanted it.
> 
> Dont be mad at me



i'm not mad at you :3



Grimmjow said:


> Oh God I love it Manda



glad you like it danibear


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 30, 2009)

Colours dear I think I finally made my choice for my new set 

You can use just this one 


but you can also use this for the ava if you like but you don't have to (:
If you think that it fits better without it it's okay ♥



Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## TatsuBon (Mar 30, 2009)

Manda 

Size : 150x150 also if you could do 170x170 as well for my profile
Stock
The ladies face 
Rest is up to you <3


----------



## colours (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spy_Smasher_ 












*Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_ 











credit and all that stuff please and thank you ~
hope you like :3


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks mucho.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 31, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're wonderful colours ♥
I love it dear 


Credit & reps of course (:


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 31, 2009)

hey mandapanda<3333
can you make a sexy sig from this pic?

thanks


I requested this set originally in red's shop...but he closed his shop...
hope is alright


----------



## colours (Mar 31, 2009)

i'll try to do it tonight alinakins <33


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you a lot manda<3


----------



## colours (Mar 31, 2009)

no problem alina<33


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 31, 2009)

*Turn off your sigs.  *

Manda, thank you so much for being awesome.

I'm fixing my PSP problem A.S.A.P..


----------



## colours (Apr 1, 2009)

it's no problem sweetie <3
hope your psp is fixed soon >:

i'll be doing the requests tonight btw


----------



## TatsuBon (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot to say thank you


----------



## colours (Apr 1, 2009)

you told me thank you already silly 

but you're welcome <3


----------



## TatsuBon (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah but not on here though 
Now I have


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 1, 2009)

I love you both, colours and Aishiteru 
And would really love for a new set for later on this week, (although i've gotten attached to this one made by the lovely colours <3)
It doesn't matter who does it, your both amazing.


Avatar: 125x125

*Spoiler*: __ 



]



Border: doesn't necessarily matter, maybe dotted?
Text: Unbreakable

Thank you again!


----------



## colours (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_ 






i tried an animation with yours, i hope you still like it !




credit and all of that please ~


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 1, 2009)

~ omfg!  I love you colours. 
*tries to rep you*


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 2, 2009)

oh mypek

I forgot to tell you

can you make an ava too?


----------



## colours (Apr 2, 2009)

of course i can alinakins, i will tonight :3

shut off your sig btw


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 2, 2009)

oops sorry 

thanks<3


----------



## colours (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for the mix up hon <3


----------



## En Too See (Apr 3, 2009)

Sup Muthalickas!

I come here to request for a sig/banner at the specs of 550 by 250 or something in that nature with this...

Image...


Text..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Phoenix Championship Wrestling




I can't wait to see it


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks mandy


----------



## colours (Apr 3, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Sup Muthalickas!
> 
> I come here to request for a sig/banner at the specs of 550 by 250 or something in that nature with this...
> 
> ...



you provide the picture, i make it
and shut off your sig please 

glad you like it alina <33


----------



## En Too See (Apr 3, 2009)

colours said:


> you provide the picture, i make it
> and shut off your sig please
> 
> glad you like it alina <33



Sorry about that. I put a picture in.


----------



## Ina (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## colours (Apr 4, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Sup Muthalickas!
> 
> I come here to request for a sig/banner at the specs of 550 by 250 or something in that nature with this...
> 
> ...




will do tonight :]


----------



## colours (Apr 5, 2009)

credit and stuff pleaase


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 5, 2009)

God, you're amazing, Manda. :3

And, *En Too See*, make sure you credit the artist in yours because there was a signature in the original stock.


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*


----------



## colours (Apr 5, 2009)

hope your psp starts to work again


----------



## En Too See (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks again peeps.


----------



## colours (Apr 6, 2009)

glad you like it


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 6, 2009)

P.S. Everything works now, but my scripts are still wanky. I can do requests again, just with maybe minimal colourization effects.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like a set made from this image please...

Avy: Senior size please and I'd like Luffy to be the focus. Anything beyond that is fine. 

Sig: Anything's fine by me, no preferences really.


----------



## abstract (Apr 7, 2009)

hey manda, can I have a del the funky homosapien set? 


i need a reply ASAP i got some stuff goin on and i need to know about my stuffs yo


----------



## colours (Apr 7, 2009)

SHUT OFF YOUR SIG JUSTIN 
and i just made it for you, you brat !

i'll do yours asap strawhat


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 10, 2009)

this shop is so addictive :3''
new set fah; hmm... it doesn't matter who does it.


trans and colored like the sig you previously did _or _a curved border.
please && thanks.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 10, 2009)

guess whos back? 
sig request for who ever. most likely colours 



please take your pic :]


----------



## Krix (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you make an avatar for me? :3 I don't care who does it.

Please make it within junior limitations. 

I want a dotted border, and.. whatever else you want is fine. =D


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll have you guys done by tomorrow :3

sorry i'm so lazy right now


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a request, avi plz, rounded without border


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 11, 2009)

I got you, bloosom.queen.

And I'll do Dance Hime for you, manda. Just to make it easier on you. :3


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- StrawHat4Life (colours)
- peaceluvx (colours)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Dance Hime ♡ (Aishiteru)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys hiring workers?


----------



## Wingman? (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey I like your guys' stuff. 
If you need a helping hand, hit me up. I've been wanting to get back into the swing of things for a while :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 12, 2009)

Ahhh, we really appreciate the offer, but I don't think we need any workers at the moment. It's also just kinda for colours and me. Erm, sorry~ :sweat

We will make it public if we need any help, but for now, the workload isn't that bad. Thanks, though!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah, no problem 

Just thought that I'd lend a helping hand


----------



## colours (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah what lyssa said guys ;[

and sorry it's been a busy weekend your sets will be done tonight, i swear


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 12, 2009)

it better be   joking.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 13, 2009)

How about these col?(you can use both or just one)



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 










*Spoiler*: _peaceluvx_ 







i didn't know if you wanted an avatar so i made one just in case :3





*Spoiler*: _Tuanie-sama_ 







i did a transparent for the white background one, if you do use it you gotta credit the artist 





*Spoiler*: _Zarigani_ 







the first girl was too cute to not make a set out of her
but if you want one of the 2nd picture i'll do it later 




credit and all of that please and thank you :3


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 14, 2009)

hellz yea!   definitely worth the wait. stunning and gorjuss'
never stop to amaze me hun. thank you. ^_^


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, love the set.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome ;3 
thanks dear,


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 15, 2009)

P.S. Just keep in mind the waiting rule. 

If manda is okay with it, go for it by all means. We just don't want to exhaust our beautiful manda's graphix making abilities.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

All right. I got it now. 

I'd like a senior set from this. 


I'd like the avatar to be of Kizaru, the guy in yellow 

Go kawazy with it.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2009)

Set from this please?



Sig: senior size, dotted border.

Avy: 150 x 150, also dotted. (can it be purple?) Credit and Rep.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 18, 2009)

set from this plz and tankz [ if i have to wait; that is fine  ]



sig; basic member size, transparent 

avy: 125x125, dotted border 
will credit and rep <3


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2009)

i`ll do some of these tomorrow :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, guys. I'll try and get some done tonight if I can.


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Dance Hime ♡ (Aishiteru)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Darth Nihilus
- Morphine
- peaceluvx


----------



## colours (Apr 20, 2009)

> - Darth Nihilus
> - Morphine
> - peaceluvx



these three are mine :3


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 20, 2009)

btw; i got a name change - peaceluvx = sweets.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 22, 2009)

Request for colours


Avy: 150x150

Sig: Within senior limits

You can do what ever to it, but could you also remove the web address if possible?


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 22, 2009)

Request:


*Avatar* 
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Effects added

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Any or same as avatar
Extra: Effects with one with the text 'Finding the Right Choice' and one without it

Thank you <3


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2009)

ema i'll do yours :]


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 










*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 







you gotta put the weblink in your profile however :3




credit and all of that please and thank you ~


----------



## Cooli (Apr 22, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cooli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks  Profile?


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2009)

profile what cooli ? :3

did you want a profile pic too ?


----------



## Cooli (Apr 22, 2009)

No. You said to put the weblink in my profile. I didn't understand what you meant by that


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2009)

oh, you have to link it like under a spoiler or something cause it's tagged by the photographer :>

shut off your sig silly !


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 22, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH ! <3 <3   
Thank you soooooooooooooooo much colours. [credits + reps (if can) ]


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 22, 2009)

*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Dance Hime ♡ (Aishiteru)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Ema Skye


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2009)

i got ema skye lyssa <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright.

I'm sorry, I just took a quick peek into the shoppe. Currently doing French homework! I'll get some done this weekend, it's a long weekend for me.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 22, 2009)

colours said:


> oh, you have to link it like under a spoiler or something cause it's tagged by the photographer :>
> 
> shut off your sig silly !



oh, ok. And sorry


----------



## Morphine (Apr 23, 2009)

I absolutely love it! Credited and repped.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 23, 2009)

I want Manda to do this one!!

Notice the white 'discolour' at the right side Manda, there was some text there so...


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 23, 2009)

*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Dance Hime ♡ (Aishiteru)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Ema Skye (colours)
- Zarigani

Doing both of my requests right now~


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 23, 2009)

Remember to credit, rep, and all that good stuff.


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Ema Skye (colours)
- Zarigani


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2009)

I would like a set with this pic, please. Do whatever you want with it ;D


----------



## colours (Apr 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_ 











christian (zarigani) i am doing yours tomorrow :3


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Remember to credit, rep, and all that good stuff.
> 
> 
> *Housekeeping~
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Krix (Apr 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Remember to credit, rep, and all that good stuff.
> 
> 
> *Housekeeping~
> ...




That's adorable.  Thanksss <3


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a question if you don't mind...  Can you do slideshow avatars?  I read the rules and wasn't sure if that fell under any of them.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 25, 2009)

Hm, I can give it a try. You mean like my avatar? If so, yeah, I can easily do it. I would just need considerably high quality stock. ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

Request for signature.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 25, 2009)

*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Zarigani (colours)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)


Gabby, I'll try and do yours right now; however, the stock is pretty dark. I can easily light it up, but dark stocks never usually come out pretty. :[


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 25, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you colours~ *rep*


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2009)

OK so I'd like an ava with this one: 

Ava has to be 130 x 130.
and a sig with this one 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2009)

i got kyoro !


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Gabby, I'll try and do yours right now; however, the stock is pretty dark. I can easily light it up, but dark stocks never usually come out pretty. :[



Yeah, it's too dark  

Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please?
Also a 150x150 Avatar of their faces please?


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2009)

manda and llysa <333

can you make me a sig?
You've seen his insides right?
i'd like it as small as my current sig [You've seen his insides right? <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 25, 2009)

Susu. pek


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- Zarigani (colours)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Kyoro (colours)
- Whips♥
- Skotty (Aishiteru)


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 25, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Hm, I can give it a try. You mean like my avatar? If so, yeah, I can easily do it. I would just need considerably high quality stock. ^^



Well, if it isn't hq enough you can do something else (I'm not overly particular, whatever you think will look best).   If you can do it, I kinda wanted the avatar to be different shots of the strawhats listening to the story.  For the sig, whatever you think will look best is fine (I don't really need anything outside the border).

This is the pic that I would like a sig/avi made from.  Size for avi would be senior size.  


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 26, 2009)

Heyyy I was wondering if it's possible that you guys could trans the white parts of this?

Link removed


----------



## colours (Apr 26, 2009)

whips and chie are mine


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2009)

i only got to zarigani's tonight guys


*Spoiler*: _Zarigani_ 









credit and red and all of that other stuff
i'll do kyoro, whips, and chie tomorrow :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 27, 2009)

*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Kyoro (colours)
- Whips♥ (colours)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Chie (colours)


Okay, *Nuriel*, I don't know One Piece terminology, so you're gonna have to simplify it as much as you can. I can be slow at this. XD

So, for the ava, you want a slideshow showing ONLY the people/creatures listening to the person telling the story. For the sig, I can do whatever?

What do you mean by "(I don't really need anything outside the border)" exactly?


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 27, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Okay, *Nuriel*, I don't know One Piece terminology, so you're gonna have to simplify it as much as you can. I can be slow at this. XD
> 
> So, for the ava, you want a slideshow showing ONLY the people/creatures listening to the person telling the story. For the sig, I can do whatever?
> 
> What do you mean by "(I don't really need anything outside the border)" exactly?



When I say outside the border I mean the chapter title and all that.  

As for everything else, I think you got the idea of what I wanted.  I'm not sure what would look best for the sig, that was why I was going to leave it up to you.  But, if you want me to pick, my first choice would be to focus on Robin (the storyteller).  But, by all means use your best judgement.  I'm sure you know if I'm requesting something that will look crazy.  

I just love the pic, so I'm sure whatever you do with it will look great.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 28, 2009)

*for Colours, just sig well do =]


Spoiler:  




too



*


----------



## Krix (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi. =D This is a request for colours. ^-^

Please make me a set. 

Avvie within Junior limitations, and you can go wild with effects on the sig if you want, I don't care. ^^

Here is the picture:


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 28, 2009)

*Dance Hime*, you have to wait one full week after your set was given to you.


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Kyoro (colours)
- Whips♥ (colours)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Chie (colours)
- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama


----------



## Bad Milk (Apr 29, 2009)

125 x 125 and make it LSD, triptastic, colorful.


----------



## Krix (Apr 29, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Dance Hime*, you have to wait one full week after your set was given to you.
> 
> 
> *Housekeeping~
> ...




Alright.


----------



## colours (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry guys i've been real busy with... life

i'll do them tonight, sorry for the wait !



Tuanie-sama said:


> *for Colours, just sig well do =]
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...





Bad Milk said:


> 125 x 125 and make it LSD, triptastic, colorful.



got you two :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 29, 2009)

Turn off your sigs!!! 


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Kyoro (colours)
- Whips♥ (colours)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Chie (colours)
- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Bad Milk (colours)


----------



## colours (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kyoro_ 










*Spoiler*: _Whips♥_ 







it was a bit hard making the sig transparent
if you don't like it i can make you just a regular sig when i can :]










credit and all of that gooshy stuff


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyoro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Pandakins. It looks great...it's me in the set btw.  It's kinda..a tribute to me and one of my best friends.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2009)

For Manda <3, 



A signature (within the limits, if possible including the whole picture ) with round edges, since the picture is effective, you don't have to add lots of effects, but if you think something would look very good, add. 
An non-senior (125x125) borderless avy of Mikus' face of this shape. <3
I will certainly rep and cred.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, guys. I'll get some done this weekend for sure. Really busy with school.


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Pepper (colours)


----------



## Cooli (Apr 30, 2009)

Request for colours


Avy: 150x150

Sig: Within senior limits

Work your magic, and could you also remove the text as well?

Thank you


----------



## krome (May 2, 2009)

Avy - 125x125 with dotted border and close in on Ciel's (The shorter one's) face. 
Sig - Transparent, with effects to match the avy. 

Link Bluemagic


----------



## Milkshake (May 3, 2009)

Set for colours please and thanks.

*EDIT- IF YOU'VE ALREADY DONE IT; IGNORE ;]*

avy - 125x125 with curved border
sig - curved border with matching effects to the avy.
if you can, can you make it match the avatar i already have?
stock -


----------



## colours (May 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 









credit and all of that please and thank you
i'll do the rest later ~


----------



## Aishiteru (May 3, 2009)

*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uchiha Karin
- sweets.


----------



## colours (May 3, 2009)

i got uchiha krin and sweets. lyss <3


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable and amazing. <33333333333


----------



## colours (May 6, 2009)

- Uchiha Karin
- sweets.

i'll be doing yours today :3


----------



## Cooli (May 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks colours  I'll save it when I get home


----------



## Uffie (May 8, 2009)

Would love a 150x150 avatar please :3


----------



## Aishiteru (May 8, 2009)

Alright, I'm doing ALL of my requests right now. Hang tight. Thanks for waiting~


*Housekeeping~
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.*

- shyrmmy (Aishiteru)*
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Aizen Sosuke (Aishiteru)
- Skotty (Aishiteru)
- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uchiha Karin (colours)
- sweets. (colours)
- Uffie


----------



## Aishiteru (May 8, 2009)

*A Small Announcement*​I apologize for continually leaving the requests I take on to rot for days and weeks at a time. I will, no doubt, be busy until the middle of June (that's when all of my exams are done). After that, I will be on board fully for the summer.

Just to say this now, I will definitely not have time to run this shop during university, but we will see what happens and decide what to do with the shoppe.

Now for the requests! Thanks for waiting, again! *Nuriel*, yours will come a little later tonight. 



*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 







I tried my best. Dark stocks seriously suck. T__T Remember to credit the artist, as I didn't include the text in the stock.




*Spoiler*: _Aizen Sosuke_ 











*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uchiha Karin (colours)
- sweets. (colours)
- Uffie​


----------



## gabzilla (May 8, 2009)

It looks fantastic!

thank you <3


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2009)

A request, whoever is free to do it <333,



Colours made me this great sig and an 125x125 avy. This. Can I get a same looking avy with 150x150 sizes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, gabby.

If you like it so much, give me an amazing stock and I'll blow your mind.


----------



## gabzilla (May 8, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## Tyler (May 9, 2009)

150x150 Avatars. I want 3 of them with each of their faces

Sig: Whatever size is appropriate. A cool border. Not a rounded on though. Can you put my name on it aswell ?

Do whatever you like design wise for the sig and ava's, I like bright colors


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

For whoever is free and bored ;]

 Set with this, please. avy 150 x 150, sig senior size. Rounded border and can you get rid of the name? I'll have it as a link.

And, yes I'll make sure to credit the artist. She does such beautiful things! 
​


----------



## Satsuki (May 9, 2009)

ho snap lyssa! that's amazing! it even has my name on is 

thnak you so much lovely <33333


----------



## Aishiteru (May 9, 2009)

Pepper, you still have to wait one more full day.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uchiha Karin (colours)
- sweets. (colours)
- Uffie (Aishiteru)
- Tylerannosaurus (Aishiteru)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Alex. (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys...if you ever need help with the shop don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x150
*Stock:* there is no point in being a sissy forever
*Text:* "_Dollhouse_" in an elegant font
*Border:* A variety of borders please.


----------



## colours (May 9, 2009)

i'll do your Shiranui :3


*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 









credit and stuff, hope you like ~


----------



## Aishiteru (May 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uffie (Aishiteru)
- Tylerannosaurus (Aishiteru)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- Shiranui (colours)​


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

colours said:


> i'll do your Shiranui :3



Thank you, colours. Also, is it possible to make me a transparent signature that is only text: "D o ll H o u s e" (with the spaces) in text similar to this, with an underlined blood spatter as well?


----------



## colours (May 9, 2009)

when i click the link nothing shows up :/


----------



## Krix (May 9, 2009)

Hey Colours, could you make me an avvie of this:



Just around Hinata's face, 125x125. Will rep + cred. <3


----------



## colours (May 9, 2009)

will do Dance Hime :3


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

Hmm, does this work, colours?


----------



## colours (May 9, 2009)

yes it does, and i can definitely NOT do a transparent with a black background

sorry :<


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

Essentially what I'm asking for is an avatar, and a signature. This is my avatar request:



Shiranui said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Stock:* stock​*Text:* "_Dollhouse_" in an elegant font
> *Border:* A variety of borders please.



And here is an improved signature request:

*Stock:* None
*Text:* "D o ll H o u s e" (with the spaces) in similar font that is used here.
*Color:* black
*Other:* A blood splatter underline, as seen in the link I used.


----------



## colours (May 9, 2009)

ok thank you shiranui :33

i'll try to do the rest today


----------



## krome (May 9, 2009)

colours said:


> i'll do your Shiranui :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Karin_
> ...


Thanks. 

pek

Credit + rep.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

Sounds great, thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 9, 2009)

*TURN OFF YOUR SIGGGGGSSSS!!!!   *


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uffie (Aishiteru)
- Tylerannosaurus (Aishiteru)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- Shiranui (colours)
- Dance Hime ♡ (colours)​


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

Oh shit.   Thank you, I love you colours.

has to wait til' next week until next request. sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Oh shit.   Thank you, I love you colours.
> 
> new request plz and thanks.
> Whoever's willing;
> ...



You'll have to wait until next week in order to make a request. Also, your first request was made in another thread. Generally, you'll reserve one request for one shop, rather than getting multiple versions of the stock.


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

^Oh I just like different versions of the same stock, I use them both at separate times. But alright; does that mean I have to change stock?


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

Well, if you like having different versions so that you can change your set on occasion, ask for varied effects. For instance, the last avatar you used didn't have the pink and white swirls that your current one does. If you enter a shop and request different effects for different borders, then you can avoid going to multiple shops. I'll post an example:



			
				Shiranui said:
			
		

> *Stock:* []
> *Border:* Multiple styles; dotted, colored, no border
> *Sizes:* 150x150 and 150x200
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

Oh, that is a good idea, why thank you. 
The shop I requested in only does avatars, and I only wanted different avatars to change with the set I got from here, because I don't want anyone to waste their time doing varied avatars and then a sig. I don't go to other shops and request sets with the same stock though.


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Pepper, you still have to wait one more full day.



Here, a day has passed. 




Pepper said:


> A request, whoever is free to do it <333,
> 
> 
> 
> Colours made me this great sig and an 125x125 avy. This. Can I get a same looking avy with 150x150 sizes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (May 11, 2009)

i'll do some requests tonight


----------



## Shiranui (May 11, 2009)

colours said:


> i'll do some requests tonight



Thank you, dear.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Sig: Feel free to pick one of the following.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Ava: A matching 150 x 150 avatar would be nice.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Top of the image, furthest two panels to the right.  Add colours as you desire, whatever your style may be, including clean up or whatev! Then a set with Riza's face. (the one on the furthest right)

The right side of the image does not have a black border but the top bottom and left sides of the panels do, so if you could get rid of that or add one to the right side, that'd be great.

It'll prolly need a resize for normal member size on the signature and avatar.

Thanks in advance.  Rep and credit are in store!


----------



## colours (May 12, 2009)

OK i promise to do some tonight

i ended up falling asleep very early last night ;__;
sorry for the wait guys


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Do not worry, so did I! (fell asleep early last night)


----------



## Aishiteru (May 12, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uffie (Aishiteru)
- Tylerannosaurus (Aishiteru)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- Shiranui (colours)
- Dance Hime ♡ (colours)
- Darth Ruin (Aishiteru)
- Matt Perry​


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2009)

Jim Carey avatar, do need plz ♥

150x150 and 150x200


EDIT:
and a sig please


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - Nuriel (Aishiteru)
> ...



You missed me.


----------



## colours (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shiranui_ 







that was the font i had closest to the movie font
i can try a different font if you don't like it :3






credit and stuff please ~
i'll do more tomorrow :3

and i see you there pepper, i'll do yours hopefully tomorrow too


----------



## Beυrre (May 13, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> SORRY FOR THE LONG WAIT, OMG. HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!
> 
> Fraust, yours is coming later today. I promise you. Hopefully. XD
> 
> ...



i'm sorry for this being so long ago! 
i finally am active again and came back to check for this set.

thank you SO much! (: it was very well worth the wait.


----------



## Darth (May 14, 2009)

Come on Ashiteru. I await your work.


----------



## Shiranui (May 14, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shiranui_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is just fine dear, thank you.


----------



## colours (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_ 









credit and stuff

hope you like hisa 



Matt Perry said:


> Top of the image, furthest two panels to the right.  Add colours as you desire, whatever your style may be, including clean up or whatev! Then a set with Riza's face. (the one on the furthest right)
> 
> The right side of the image does not have a black border but the top bottom and left sides of the panels do, so if you could get rid of that or add one to the right side, that'd be great.
> 
> ...



the picture isn't showing :/



Pepper said:


> Here, a day has passed.



so you want an avy of that sig i made you ?


----------



## Aishiteru (May 14, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Come on Ashiteru. I await your work.



An example of what I don't want to see in this thread. I'll get to my request when I get to my request. No need to rack up post counts.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nuriel (Aishiteru)
- Uffie (Aishiteru)
- Tylerannosaurus (Aishiteru)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- Darth Ruin (Aishiteru)
- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)​


----------



## Krix (May 14, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shiranui_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you! =) Wonderful job.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 15, 2009)

Interesting, just throw mine out the window then.  I dunno why it wouldn't show, nexttime I'll rehost!


----------



## Sine (May 15, 2009)

150x150 avy
one with no border. and one with a dotted border
doable, colours? :x


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2009)

colours said:


> so you want an avy of that sig i made you ?



Exactly. And I want it to look the same like the one you already made me, just 150x150.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hisagi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do like, do love 

Thanks Manda <3


----------



## Aishiteru (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tylerannosaurus_ 









*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*Spoiler*: _Darth Ruin_ 









*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)
- shiner​


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

Edit: Don't worry about the sig but can you but dotted color borders on the ava's?


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Ruin_



It's awesome. But could you make the sig a lot bigger?


----------



## Aishiteru (May 16, 2009)

No, sorry, guys. I'm done. Please go with what you have. I'm not meaning to sound bitchy, but you never specified it first. Not my fault.



> % - - - We're doing free graphics on our own time, so we won't accept, really, any type of complaining or dissatisfaction. Either use what you've been given or don't. Simple.



That is to say, if the worker doesn't mind, then this rule can be passed by. But I don't have the time or drive to fix up tiny details.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

No problem, thanks for your time. I'll pass on the set. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## Milkshake (May 16, 2009)

125x125 
I want the sig to be reduced some sizes please..
either artist is fine.
reps + credit, please and thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 16, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)
- shiner
- sweets. (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Nuriel (May 16, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_



That is truly awesome work there.  

I will rep and give full credit where due.


----------



## Cooli (May 17, 2009)

Request for colours


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







both if possible. If not, then which ever you think looks better



150x150




within senior limits :3


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



Thank you, Ashiteru! It's lovely. Repped, Cred when I use. Again, thank you.

​


----------



## Aishiteru (May 17, 2009)

Glad you guys like your sets! <3 Come again. :B

*sweets.*, your stock isn't loading for me. D:


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)
- shiner
- sweets. (Aishiteru)
- Cooli​


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

sweets.'s pic I hope this works for you, Ashiteru.

Glad to help, honey! <3
​


----------



## gabzilla (May 17, 2009)

Set (do whatever you want with it) and avy with their faces, please <3


----------



## Milkshake (May 17, 2009)

thank you morphine


----------



## Aishiteru (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, Morphine. :3

Hisagi, you have to wait a whole week until you can request again.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)
- sweets. (Aishiteru)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- shiner
- Cooli​


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Oh, I guess I didn't see that on the front page. My apologies, girls.


----------



## Tuan (May 18, 2009)

can you edit this pic for a buddy of mine.
kill the ugly bg, and the ugly border. keep same size if possible.
tks in advance :]


----------



## colours (May 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No problem, thanks for your time. I'll pass on the set. Thanks anyways though.



you seem to cause a lot of trouble



shiner said:


> 150x150 avy
> one with no border. and one with a dotted border
> doable, colours? :x





Pepper said:


> Exactly. And I want it to look the same like the one you already made me, just 150x150.





Cooli said:


> Request for colours
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...





Tuanie-sama said:


> can you edit this pic for a buddy of mine.
> kill the ugly bg, and the ugly border. keep same size if possible.
> tks in advance :]



alright since lyssa skipped over you guys i'll do yours


----------



## Aishiteru (May 19, 2009)

I skipped them over 'cause they requested you. 

I was actually going to wait until the end of today to see if you came back on to take any. If you want, I'll take some.


----------



## Fay (May 19, 2009)

Set request, senior member size. Both avatar and signature transparancy, the avatar with a nice looking border.

Picture:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link: Australian island caretaker


----------



## colours (May 20, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> I skipped them over 'cause they requested you.
> 
> I was actually going to wait until the end of today to see if you came back on to take any. If you want, I'll take some.



oh, i know that <3

no it's alright you took on some as well so i'll do these



Fay said:


> Set request, senior member size. Both avatar and signature transparancy, the avatar with a nice looking border.
> 
> Picture:



i can't see the picture because i'm at work but i'll try it when i get home


----------



## Aishiteru (May 20, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Pepper (colours)
- sweets. (Aishiteru)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- shiner (colours)
- Cooli (colours)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Fay (colours/Aishiteru)​


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 20, 2009)

Avatar

*Spoiler*: __ 




Text: None
Image: CLICK HERE
Types: Avatar 
Size: 120x120
Effects: transparancy
Border: rounded with no border.




Sig

*Spoiler*: __ 




Text: Bloosom.Queen (at the bottom)
Image: CLICK HERE
Types: Sig
Size: 300x350
Effects: transparancy
Border: rounded with no border.


----------



## colours (May 20, 2009)

matt perry said never mind i thought <__>


----------



## Incanta (May 22, 2009)

OMG

Such nice things! I may very well have to request something soon if you become less busy.


----------



## Revenge (May 22, 2009)

Avatar.
150x150
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kupomoogle (May 22, 2009)

Request if your willing, I don't mind if it takes a while:



Avatar

Just focused on branded skull
Size: 150x150 (or junior size if thats smaller)
Effects: any thing you think will fit, have fun go crazy
Text: see bellow if it dosn't look crowded

Sig

as much of the pic as you can thanks
Size: Any size that is with in guide limits
Effects: Same as Avatar
Text: anything you think sounds fun, preferably gritty and reflective sounding though

Plain thin black border for both

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aishiteru (May 22, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Pepper (colours)
- sweets. (Aishiteru)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- shiner (colours)
- Cooli (colours)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Fay (colours/Aishiteru)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle​


----------



## colours (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _shiner_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 











credit and all of that please ~

i'll do more laters sorry guys <33


----------



## colours (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fay_


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _shiner_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's lovely. Loff given.  <333


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fay_



Thank you!


----------



## Aishiteru (May 24, 2009)

Guys, please remember to turn off your sigs!!!!!! 

Doing my requests right now.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets. (Aishiteru)
- gabzilla (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

I has a set request, senior size meh, and go kawazy with the effects, surprise me


----------



## Cooli (May 24, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: _Cooli_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job as always <33333


----------



## Aishiteru (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 







Make sure you also give credit to "duneboo."




*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 







Make sure you also give credit to petto. >3

I meant to keep her signature on it, but I accidently covered it with the sparkle/light effect.  Totally didn't mean to.




*Rep, credit, and all that good stuff!*


Sorry, guys, I'll do more later tonight.

And, *kupomoogle*, for the text of the avatar, I don't really understand. Do you actually want "see bellow if it dosn't look crowded" or the same text as the sig? And what words should I use? I'd like to know what YOU'D want, please.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle (Aishiteru)
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## colours (May 24, 2009)

i got darth ;3


----------



## gabzilla (May 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _sweets._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you pek


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

Set Please! Whoever gets free faster, likes the stock or whatever. Pehaps a trans for the sig and some effects for the ava? Close up at their faces. Rep + Cred. And I'll credit the artist too.
​


----------



## colours (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









credit and all of that stuff
hope you like :3~


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah, so fast! Thank you! I love it.
​


----------



## colours (May 24, 2009)

yeah, i saw you post as i was doing darth's :ho
glad you do ~


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot! This stock just got me. Too cute. pek​


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _sweets._



That is brilliant, it made me fangasm :3 your amazing, thank you so much!
+rep and credit <3


----------



## kupomoogle (May 24, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> And, *kupomoogle*, for the text of the avatar, I don't really understand. Do you actually want "see bellow if it dosn't look crowded" or the same text as the sig? And what words should I use? I'd like to know what YOU'D want, please.




Sorry 'bout that, I had a quote in mind but didn't want to stifle any creativity on your end.

How about this for the text:

"You face the harsher justice of the Lobster's Claw!"

And same text as the sig if it will look good at that size,

Thanks again- sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Woah, woah, fucking woah. Now that is excellent pek

Rep and credding to the max.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 25, 2009)

^

sweets. you have to wait one week from now to request again.


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2009)

Ahh, sheeettt  somehow i knew that was the case, sorry for the inconvience ; will wait a week


----------



## Finkas (May 25, 2009)

Request for either*

*Requires transparency 

*Ava & Sig*
*Stock: *x
*Writing:* Flavor
*Ava:* 
- A close up of Hinata's face and one with Sakura's
-125x125 
- Round out the borders 
- Transparency please
*Sig: 
*- Whatever size suits you
- Transparency please
- Could I see it in different borders please?

Surprise me with whatever else 
Credit + Rep  

Please and Thank You 

Edit: Sorry colours and Thanks


----------



## colours (May 25, 2009)

turn off your sig finkas :3

and i'll do yours


----------



## Aishiteru (May 25, 2009)

That's fine, sweets. Just please delete your "waffles are cool" post, lol. That's spam and any post in here counts for postcount. Thanksss.

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle (Aishiteru)
- Finkas (colours)​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 26, 2009)

ALL THE COLORS! MY EYES!!!


----------



## Cooli (Jun 2, 2009)

colours



Avy: 150x150
Sig: within Senior limits


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2009)

Can someone make me an avy from this?

Rep, credit and all that good stuff.


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2009)

i don't frankly know who i have anymore but i'll take cooli and grimm


----------



## chrisp (Jun 2, 2009)

Manda, you just must make a set from this...please MANDA I'M BEGGING YOU!!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effect will do, and the avatar on the girl in the middle with brunette hair

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: Any effects will do, with the text 'catch the sky'

Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Manda, you just must make a sig from this...please MANDA I'M BEGGING YOU!!!!





Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



got these two too


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 2, 2009)

i can request nao~ pek
stock; 
avatar: 125x125, variants if possible
text: ナルサス
please and thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 4, 2009)

Request for colours Resize for the sig; avatar 150 x 150 of both. Borders and effects up to you.  rep + cred
​


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 4, 2009)

*Alright, sorry, guys. I'm going to have to take a hiatus until my exams are over. I'll be back June 23rd. I can't handle the shoppe at the moment.*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

I could help out at the shop while you're away, if you'd like to same some of the work off.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, last post for now then I'm gone! Manda, I sent you a message. Read it and we'll discuss if anything else needs to be done. Don't overstress yourself. Leave some for later and I'll get them done when I get back. Or whatever.

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle (Aishiteru)
- Finkas (colours)
- Cooli (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Zarigani (colours)
- Ema Skye (colours)
- sweets. (colours)
- Morphine (colours)​


----------



## colours (Jun 5, 2009)

merp, i have no internet at home

it'll probably be turned back on by sunday the latest
sorry guys, they'll most likely be done on sunday as well ;'[


----------



## colours (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Finkas_ 










*Spoiler*: _Cooli_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ema Skye_ 









credit and stuff, will do more later ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you Manda


----------



## Finkas (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Cooli (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## colours (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome guys


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks colours~


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zarigani_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 





i couldn't get that font into the ava, sorry girl 





*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









tuanie-sama i couldn't removed the background because my eraser tool isn't the best, sorry T_T

credit and all of that stuff, hope you guys like


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

can anyone here do video gifs?

*avatar*
Link removed
1:31 - 1:45

epic scene


----------



## Morphine (Jun 6, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



It's so pretty! Gonne use it very soon. Really it's even better than I expected! So bright and *colouful*. Reps!
​


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2009)

*innocence;*no, no one can but i know hisagi's shop can :3

you're welcome morphine <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 6, 2009)

thank you so much colours, i love it pek
&its okay.
did i get a sig too? im srry if you didn't know


----------



## Uffie (Jun 6, 2009)

A request for colours please, just a senior avatar please.  I've put a couple of pics but whichever one you wanna do is fine thanks :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Jun 8, 2009)

sweets. said:


> thank you so much colours, i love it pek
> &its okay.
> did i get a sig too? im srry if you didn't know



i'm sorry i didn't know, i'll try to do it asap :]



Uffie said:


> A request for colours please, just a senior avatar please.  I've put a couple of pics but whichever one you wanna do is fine thanks :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



got this too ~
will do asap <3


----------



## Uffie (Jun 8, 2009)

thankyou! <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2009)

EDIT: Since you haven't started them yet I believe, I wanted to change my request last minute. ;<

I want an avy made from this:



It's already cropped the way I want and whatnot. All you need to do is resize it to 150 x 150, add some colorful effects that reflect the "this is the end" sort of mood. Gloomy colors, but not too dark. Also, if you could whiten up the skin a bit like Ulqui should look, since his skin is so dark there. D:

And I want the same border on it as this:


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2009)

i'll get to yours soon too death-kun


----------



## Krix (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi <3
Get to this when you can, no rush. 

I want a set out of this: 


within junior limitations. please and thank you <3


----------



## colours (Jun 11, 2009)

i'll be finishing all requests tonight ladies and gents ~


----------



## Uffie (Jun 12, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## Sine (Jun 13, 2009)

size: 150x150
type: avatar
border: one with no border and the other with a dotted border like these


if you could colours


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd like a set made from this.  Senior size.  I don't really have any special requests, do what you like.


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2009)

i still don't have the internet at my house, so it's been pretty hard for me to make these requests
and i took a short break, sorry for the wait :'[

they should be done by this weekend hopefully
thanks for your patience guys <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 20, 2009)

okay <3 can't wait,


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello. 

I'd like a set from this. 



Thanks.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

stock - The ANTI Naru/Hina

style - like Death-kuns recent avatars


----------



## Beυrre (Jun 23, 2009)

Could I get an avatar with this image? (125x125)


*Spoiler*: __ 





And if you could add glitter or some kind of light effect around it, I think it would look pretty.
I'm not sure, you're the experts. (:

Thank you!


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2009)

going to have the internet tonight

will try to get all of these finished, sorry for such a long and annoying wait guys


----------



## krome (Jun 24, 2009)

Siggy please. Resize it, and add any effects you want.


----------



## Bonten (Jun 24, 2009)

*flamethrower*


----------



## E (Jun 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hime_ 













*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 














~


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2009)

E said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2009)

*death-kun*, i see you already have an avatar made out to the same qualifications
so i just skipped you honestly cause i have about 7 other ones to finish and you already have the avatar

*uchiha karin*, i'll do yours this weekend or when lyssa comes back she may take your request

*jess*, i am gonna work on yours this weekend
took me forever to search for brushes and textures T_T






*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 











credit and all that stuff please
hope you like it !


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 24, 2009)

sweets. said:


> i can request nao~ pek
> stock;
> avatar: 125x125, variants if possible
> text: ナルサス
> please and thanks



incase you forgot; i wanted a set that matched with the avatar you gave me as well (; if you can't get it to match with the already made avatar, feel free to do the set over - only if you want that is :]


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2009)

AWE, i'm so sorry sweets.

i'm so lost without lyssa's little updates here T_T
I WILL NOT FORGET THIS WEEKEND, i swear <3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha, that's fine colours.  It was made a while ago anyway, so I don't mind. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 24, 2009)

its alright ! ~

i'll wait as long as it takes until you feel like doin' it
i know this takes time, life can be a stress (;


----------



## colours (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for understand death-kun >:

and i know sweets. it's hard to run the shoppe with no internet at home but i won't forget this weekend !


----------



## Beυrre (Jun 25, 2009)

colours said:


> credit and all that stuff please
> hope you like it !



ahh it's beautiful! you are so talented c:
thank you <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm done high school forever! 

And I'm back from my hiatus.

I will jump on requests a.s.a.p.. I just came home from an amazing river-floating adventure/excursion, and I'm real tired. And hungover. 

Thank you for all of your patience. Now I'm free for another 2 months!!


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- kupomoogle (Aishiteru)
- Kizaru (colours)
- Innocence (colours)
- rawfulbutter (colours)
- Uchiha Karin (Aishiteru)​
*TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!!!!!!!!!!
   *

And since did *E* work for us? :S
I appreciate the help you've done, but um, yah. e_o


----------



## colours (Jun 26, 2009)

i asked him to help me lyssa, i needed him to do some for me cause i wouldn't have been able to complete them

so yeah, i asked him :]


----------



## Matt Perry (Jun 26, 2009)

Make it a bit smaller, maybe transparency if you want/can. Basically, just searching for a set.  Be creative and do what you want with it. ^_^


----------



## krome (Jun 27, 2009)

> *uchiha karin*, i'll do yours this weekend or when lyssa comes back she may take your request



 Alright.


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2009)

didn't get to go on this weekend and i probably won't ever have the internet at my apartment til i move out in august/september sometime

but i'll do some requests when i go to my parent's places :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 30, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- bloosom.queen (Aishiteru) *
- kupomoogle (Aishiteru) *
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- Innocence (colours)
- sweets. (colours)
- Matt Perry (Aishiteru)
- Kameil (Aishiteru)​


----------



## colours (Jun 30, 2009)

already did rawfulbutter and kizaru lyssa :]


----------



## krome (Jul 1, 2009)

THANK YOU


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2009)

Play around with it, Manda dear <3



Rep + Cred.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I would like to request a set, with two different images, not even of the same character! Ooo, ahhhh. If that isn't allowed, I'd just like the signature.  Without further ado:

 Do whatever you would like for the colors and cropping for both pieces of the set.
*Avatar -* 150 width, 180 height
*Image - *
*Specifics - *No text. Non-solid line board of any kind that isn't black. Yes, a very vague kind of specific. 
------

*Signature -* any width, 400-500 height.
*Image - *
*Specifics -* Same specifics as for avatar. 

Thank you and have fun!


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2009)

*~SHOP CLOSED~*

until either lyssa or i say otherwise
we'll finish the requests but they are just piling up so we need time to catch up​


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Innocence_ 









credit and all of that special jazz


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Orochimaru_ 









credit and all that special jazz

*~we're open~*

now that one of us is finally caught up
sorry guys, lyssa is pretty busy i guess ~​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2009)

For Colours:
Stock
Avy: 150 x 150 (Hayley)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted

P.S.: Call me Roma please.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

^shop is closed. my mistakes 

oh, and thank you so much colours - you are win <3


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2009)

i'll try to do this tonight roma, not sure if i have stock for a 500x500 sig with a dotted border but i'll check :3~

*sweets.* i reopened it right after sweetie ;3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2009)

omfg rrly now ? 
yays ! believe that i will be back
thank you again!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2009)

I provided stock, which i hyperlinked ma'am.....um, is 400 x 400 ok then?


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2009)

i'll work something out and i know, i saw it :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 3, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- kupomoogle (Aishiteru)
- Revenge (Aishiteru)
- Matt Perry (Aishiteru)
- Kameil (Aishiteru)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)​
I'll (hopefully) get all requests done by tomorrow. I sincerely apologize for the slowness. I don't have any excuses except for my laziness.

Anyway, I'm supposed to go camping from July 5th to July 9th, but there's still uncertainty 'cause my daddy has to get something on our trailer fixed. So, If I leave Sunday, I'll be gone from the Internetz until Thursday. If I leave Monday, I'll be gone until Friday.

Thanks for all of your patience. I suck.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vader-rific, Manda dear! Totally repped.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, thank you so very much for doing it so fast.  Absolutely love the colors and what you did with the lighting effects.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 4, 2009)

Manda, you're gonna have to share that light stock.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

durf, i'll pm you it lyssa ~

thank phine dear and oro


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Avy~
Link: x
Size: 125x125
Border: Two corners rounded, two not.

Add any effects you want.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

i got uchiha karin later today with hollow'd heart ~


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you~


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2009)

I've repped you now colours.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 4, 2009)

It hasn't been a week since *Uchiha Karin*'s last request was given. Unless you really want to do it, manda... lol. Then go for it.

People seem to forget about this rule a lot. 

And thanks, manda.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

i thought she made it awhile back and i just never got around to it 
and i was too lazy to double check

it doesn't really bother me because i'm bored :>
but maybe we can like highlight it rofl

* goes to pm *


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Whoops.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

don't worry about it karin 

just remember this time


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

credit and all that coolio jazz 83

*hollow'd* i was just putting the borders on your finished set and then psp froze   
it will be done tonight miss ~


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *hollow'd* i was just putting the borders on your finished set and then psp froze
> it will be done tonight miss ~


 
Ok. Don't forget, call me Roma.  Can i have variations too?


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Roma_ 









hope that's enough variation 

credit and all that jazz :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _kupomoogle_ 









*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (Aishiteru)​

Doing yours right now, Matt Perry. Almost done. =3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roma_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's awesome, thanks.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 








Rep, credit shop, and all that good stuff.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

Omg! None!​


----------



## kupomoogle (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _kupomoogle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wow Better than I could have hoped for 

Thanks a million.

Just a quick question would it be alright to use these on other forum I frequent as long as praise and much credit is given?

Oh and rep and credit


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, no problem. As long as there's credit, I'm fine with it.

Oh, and sorry, I forgot you're not a senior member, here's a HQ 125x125 icon:


----------



## kupomoogle (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the resize and cool glad you don't mind 

Opps soory for sig


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2009)

what do we do now that we have no requests

:snooooze


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 5, 2009)

- - -
avatar (set if yu can make something out of it)
desired artist: doesn't matter 

atleast two in 125x125, one in senior size (150x150?)
varieties of borders.
please and thank you.


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 6, 2009)

I greatly appreciate the Eureka7 set.  It will be used soon.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 6, 2009)

No probs. :3 Glad you like it. <3

Okay, I'm gone camping now.

I'm just eating breakfast then I'm out of here until Friday.

Don't torture manda too much.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2009)

Its been a long while. I think its time for a new request here. :]

Da Link

May I get a set out of that? 150x150 avatar and whatever size sig you want. I do want a border on the avatar. As for the sig, its up to you whether you wanna add a border or not. As for the set itself, could you use colors similar to the image below? I think thats about it. Thanks. If theres any confusion, I'll try to explain better. XD

Da Link


----------



## colours (Jul 6, 2009)

sweets. said:


> - - -
> avatar (set if yu can make something out of it)
> desired artist: doesn't matter
> 
> ...





King Lloyd said:


> Its been a long while. I think its time for a new request here. :]
> 
> FOLLOW THE PRESENTATION OF CRISTIANO RONALDO IN DIRECT
> 
> ...



will do ~

have fun lyssa dear <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok figured i would make a request for a change  

Request for Colours

i need a set out of this render


avie - 150x150
sig - whatever you think looks best within limits
effects- surprise me.. i love your work so i am sure it will be great.


----------



## colours (Jul 7, 2009)

i'll do yours tonight as well aphro


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 7, 2009)

Set currently in use.


----------



## Sine (Jul 7, 2009)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
other: if it's possible would you do two avvys and write 'Shiner' in some neat font on one of them and one without. try to include as much of her as possible

thank you colours


----------



## colours (Jul 7, 2009)

will do shiner ~

*~ house keeping ~*
- sweets.
- King Lloyd
- ♥ Aphrodite ♥ 
- Shiner​
oh i feel like lyssa


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 8, 2009)

Just make this into a fancy avatar size 125x125 please?  It's a Eureka7 piece.  This is a request made by me for SolidBoss.



A signature out of this one, whatever.. the normal signature size is.. it's current size or a bit smaller is fine.  I know that both colours and Aishiteru do magical work so these two pieces are greatly appreciated.



(These pieces are quite large when posted that way..  Here's the url to the actual tinypic account where they are already a bit smaller unless you view in full size:

dconan.de )


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 8, 2009)

avy

Stock: By following the only people who know where he is/ the path he is using.



Rep and credit. Thank you


----------



## colours (Jul 8, 2009)

matt i'll start yours shortly :3
& grimmjow


*Spoiler*: _sweets._ 










*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 









credit and all that stuff please :3
hope you like <3


----------



## colours (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _♥ Aphrodite ♥_ 











credit and all that stuff please :3
hope you like <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2009)

those are . . .  ahmazinggggggggggggggg
just like i knew it would be


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 8, 2009)

but it won't let me upload it because it has a incorrect extension


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 8, 2009)

@sweets: when you are trying to upload, backspace the .jpg or whatever the type it is, then use enter. It'll work.

Colours, for the 10th.
Stock
Avy: 150 x 150
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: 400 x 400
Can i have avy's and profile pics of everyone in the image, and variations too?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 8, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _♥ Aphrodite ♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it and will credit when i wear it.. already repped you and thanks looks awesome


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks so much colours. Using now. :]


----------



## Sine (Jul 8, 2009)

_perfect_


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 8, 2009)

colours said:


> matt i'll start yours shortly :3



Awesome sauce, love.  I appreciate it.


----------



## colours (Jul 9, 2009)

glad you guys like them

*~ housekeeping ~*
- Matt Perry
- Grimmjow​


----------



## Izumi (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Colours! <3
Requesting at your shop for a change. 

A set of this please.

A 125 x 125 avatar of both of them, thanks. <3


----------



## colours (Jul 10, 2009)

*~ housekeeping ~*
- Matt Perry
- Grimmjow
- Izumi​
will try to do these tonight if i don't go out ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, guys. I'm back a day early. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## colours (Jul 10, 2009)

i still do a bad job at it and miss someone ;(

welcome home lyss <3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you forget me on your list colours?


----------



## colours (Jul 10, 2009)

not on purpose roma


----------



## Morphine (Jul 10, 2009)

Tomorrow will be a week from my request so consider that I posted then. Stock Surprise me, senior size. rep + Cred ofc. And thanks in advance


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2009)

my first request here, awesome shizz :3
request for pandu:

i would like this to be my sig:

Text: Chihiro & Haku
Soft colors please
And a rounded, white border (similar to my avy)

As for avy:

No Text
Whatever you feel is right for this
&& another rounded white border

if its confusing, let me know. i can't wait to see it


----------



## Tyger (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello:3
May i have an avy of this, please?

150x150
any kind of border is fine


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 11, 2009)

People, please can I just remind you all that this shoppe isn't a place to try and rack up post counts. I hope I don't sound really anal about this, but don't want to risk getting this place shut down. I've noticed we tend to be really chatty (and friendly). Not like it's a bad thing, but I just want this place to be as clean as possible. So no spamming, and a lot of people seem to forget the 1-week waiting rule. Please read this now before I go bonkers.

*kairi*, for the rounded white border, could I see an example? I'm guessing you changed your avatar since you requested. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- kairi (Aishiteru)
- Tyger (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Kairi (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah, I noticed. I'm sorry. 
Like this Ai:

Thats how I want the border
rounded && white :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 12, 2009)

Senior size me, Manda :3



I'll let you choose the effects and whatnot. Borders or not, that's up to you as well :]


----------



## colours (Jul 13, 2009)

*housekeeping*

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Morphine (Aishiteru)
- kairi (Aishiteru)
- Tyger (Aishiteru)
- Darth Nihilus (colours)

​


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, manda. 

Feel free to do the housekeeping, but I should usually be on top of things.

Will hopefully do requests tonight.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _kairi_ 










*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Darth Nihilus (colours)​


----------



## Kairi (Jul 13, 2009)

omgwtfbbqlaskldfg, i _adore_ it. the wait was worth it 

tytytyty <333


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *Spoiler*: _kairi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Repped. <33 Will credit too.


----------



## Tyger (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you  Its perfect


----------



## colours (Jul 14, 2009)

damn you lyssa 

i'll do mine tonight !


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm on my game. 

manda, if you want, do you want me to do a request or two for you?


----------



## colours (Jul 14, 2009)

no but thanks, i don't have anything to do tonight and i don't think anyone is coming to look at the apartment

but if it changes i'll pm you
thanks boo <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 14, 2009)

set for aishiteru  (:
junior size me
stock :xxx
border : rounded and white, and some others of different varieties :3
ex. xxx


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2009)

Changed my request, just a heads up :>


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 15, 2009)

*sweets*, do you think you could possibly give me a better quality stock? You know, it is one of the rules to provide high quality stock.

Also, nobody probably noticed, but I added a "rule" that asking for variations is prohibited (just from me though, I don't know what manda thinks about this herself). Unless you make specific descriptions of variations, I will not make them. Unless you're lucky and I'm feeling creative, then, no variations, plz.

'Cause I'm a lazy ass.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Grimmjow (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Darth Nihilus (colours)
- sweets (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 15, 2009)

dearest apologies ~ 
here is my new stock :here


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2009)

A request for Panders,


Only requirement is a 150x150 avatar of her face and a sig that's within the limits. Do whatever you think is pretty. Will give lurve.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 16, 2009)

If colours is to busy will you do mine Aishiteru?


----------



## colours (Jul 16, 2009)

you can go ahead and take it lyssa, i got too many anyways :33


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 16, 2009)

What about *Pepper*'s request?

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Matt Perry (colours)
- Izumi (colours)
- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Darth Nihilus (colours)
- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Pepper (??)​


----------



## colours (Jul 16, 2009)

i still got roma (hollow'd)
i just asked her something about her request though ~


*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 














*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 









credit and all that jazz please and thank you
hope you enjoy ~


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 16, 2009)

The avy of Hayley is fine colours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the ava Manda 

<33


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

colours said:


>



Thank you! ^^


----------



## Sine (Jul 17, 2009)

if you wouldn't mind a little more work colours



type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
other: if it's possible would you do two avvys and write 'Shiner' in some neat font on one of them and one without. try to include as much of her as possible


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2009)

colours said:


> i still got roma (hollow'd)
> i just asked her something about her request though ~
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous. Loff given, credit when worn. ~


----------



## colours (Jul 17, 2009)

glad you guys like ~
sorry it took so long i'll try to be better about that



Hollow'd Heart said:


> The avy of Hayley is fine colours.



are you sure ?
i started one of haylee cause i knew 



Shiner said:


> if you wouldn't mind a little more work colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will do :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, just don't forget the sig of Paramore to go with the avy. pek Is it almost finished?


----------



## colours (Jul 17, 2009)

of course i wouldn't forget 

well i got the ava of haylee done and then i fell asleep
so it's like ALMOST half way done


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 17, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Shiner (colours)​


----------



## Damaris (Jul 19, 2009)

request: sig, junior size
other: if you could get the words "well i'll swallow my pride if you'll stay for the years. and i know that tomorrow is going to shine golden and bring our hearts back home." on it that would be great; but if you can't fit all that, just the first sentence will be fine 

I hope I'm not a bother.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2009)

Request:  Set, senior size
No specifics, do what you want.

Stock:


----------



## krome (Jul 19, 2009)

Avy~ Senior size.


----------



## colours (Jul 20, 2009)

*housekeeping*


- Hollow'd Heart (colours)
- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Shiner (colours)
- Marina Ismail (colours)
- Nuriel (colours)
- okita (colours)​
if any of you would like to request aishiteru to do your request just let me know
but for now i'll just be taking the recent ones as well :]


----------



## Mish (Jul 20, 2009)

A set pl0x
I don't want the sig too big but not too small either, whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2009)

Amanda surprise with an awesome set!!!!!! 

I don't have a stock...could you maybe find a cool one? Just like the ones you use for your sets?


----------



## colours (Jul 20, 2009)

mizzie, you gotta pick your own stock
sorry dear ~

could only get a few done before my laptop dies ;(


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











credit and all that jazz please ~
the rest will be completed tomorrow :3


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 20, 2009)

colours said:


> mizzie, you gotta pick your own stock
> sorry dear ~
> 
> could only get a few done before my laptop dies ;(
> ...


 
Thanks colours. pek


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry for the absence. Will complete my requests tomorrow. I'm exhausted.

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Marina Ismail (colours)
- Nuriel (colours)
- okita (colours)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Alex. (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok Manda.

Here's the stock. :


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2009)

request for Manda

[LonE]​_Hashimoto​_Miyuki​_-​_Princess​_Lover!​_OP​_Single​_-​_Princess​_Primp!​_[w​_scans]​_(mp3).rar

[LonE]​_Hashimoto​_Miyuki​_-​_Princess​_Lover!​_OP​_Single​_-​_Princess​_Primp!​_[w​_scans]​_(mp3).rar

2 avatars of each stock, no border one with and one without Morphine. Add some effects too. Thanks in advance (yeah, Shiner i ish copying you; great idea)


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a request 



I hope the stock is acceptable =O

150x150, from the far right panel, if possible.


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, for real this time. Could I make a request?



150x150. I'm sorry the image is so big!
You can do whatever you'd like with it. Thank you <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 25, 2009)

*KAY. NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL WE GET THESE OTHER BITCHES DONE. THANKSSXXXX.*



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Marina Ismail (colours)
- Nuriel (colours)
- okita (colours)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)
- Kyoro
- Morphine
- Sasuke
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)​


*Sasuke*, if you can, could you provide a better stock?

*rawfulbutter*, that's PERFECT example of a stock. <333 absolutely no worries.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't find any better of that particular stock, I can change my stock altogether, though.



Isn't exactly of the highest quality, is it acceptable though?


----------



## colours (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 














*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 







i didn't know whether you wanted borders or not gloria
just lemme know hun <3






credit and all that jazz please and thank you ~
hope you like :3


----------



## krome (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## colours (Jul 27, 2009)

glad you like it :33


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 27, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, thank you.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect, panda. and i said no border so it's the best


----------



## Alex. (Jul 28, 2009)

colours said:


> credit and all that jazz please and thank you ~
> hope you like :3



Thank you Manda. ~


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2009)

glad you guys like


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 29, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)​

Looks like I have some work to do.
If you want to take any, manda, feel free.


----------



## colours (Jul 30, 2009)

just tell me what you can't do or don't have time for lyssa 

i'll try to kick my internet at home to work


----------



## Izumi (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey again.
Request for anyone.

Set of Green Day. 
Avatar of Billie please.
Thank you! <3


----------



## Kanai (Aug 2, 2009)

Hai, I have a request for either of you ladies  

Just 2 siggies; and they're both my own pictures.. 

I'm just wondering if the quality's okay enough for you guys... D: If it is, I just want a my NF name somewhere in there  

Stock:




 And I give myself permission to use them. XD


----------



## XratedTempo (Aug 8, 2009)

Profile pic 494 by 401
U can edit em how ever u want.
Plz and Thank you.


----------



## colours (Aug 10, 2009)

guess i'll do some of these tonight

whoops


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

I never knew you had your own shop  

Keep up the good work - it's looking nice


----------



## colours (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you foxy pek


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

No problem ^^

In fact i may request a set here in the near future, so watch out for meh


----------



## colours (Aug 10, 2009)

alright gloria <3

i'll do the rest of them tonight since i am a bad bad co-owner
and yay foxy :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like a set of this, senior sized. As for the effects, do what you want :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 12, 2009)

Apologies for the absence. Manda and I are settling this over PMs. Thinking about the future of the shop. T_T Dun dun dun.

While I'm at it, if people can, could anyone PM me with suggestions for good photo-editing programs for Mac? I've always used Paint Shop Pro on Windows, so something similar to that would be just lovely. Thank you in advance.

*~~~~ NO MORE REQUESTS AGAIN, CAUSE I SAY SO ~~~~
*

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)
- Izumi
- Shiinsetsu
- okita
- XratedTempo
- Morphine
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## colours (Aug 12, 2009)

> - Izumi
> - Shiinsetsu
> - okita
> - XratedTempo
> ...



all mine <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

Hopefully, if I'm not too late 

Just to tell you, I've changed my request


----------



## colours (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 






if you want anything added lemme know 




some are completed
credit and all that jazz please, hope you enjoy ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 17, 2009)

<33333333333333333


----------



## Gecka (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey manda

Things I Learned in Chapter 460

could you take my name off of the picture?

original stock


----------



## colours (Aug 21, 2009)

i shall try devon


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 21, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)
- Shiinsetsu (colours)
- okita (colours)
- XratedTempo (colours)​

I am sorry. I am trying... T__T God, I suck.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 21, 2009)

*What kind of request:* Avi and Sig Set
*Render:* AN ANTI-DBSK CHANNEL LOLOLOOL

*Size:* Junior Size and Senior Size for both
*Border for avi:* Dotted
*Style:* Square
*Text:* Zoro


----------



## colours (Aug 21, 2009)

hope that's ok devon, had to re-do it

i'll do yours now VampireKnights


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 21, 2009)

colours said:


> hope that's ok devon, had to re-do it
> 
> i'll do yours now VampireKnights



Thank you will rep+cred when done


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, first time here. 

I want two different size avatars done with this image.

When doing the avatars please make sure the shot not too far nor not too close to the character's face, I want it just right like my current ava. Also no effects or anything else added please.

Sizes: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: Black frame border


----------



## ♥Karin♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

Request for colours Please ♥

I loved the ava and sig you made for Gecka, if you would be so kind, could you make one for me?


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Immortal_Regis/27/01/




Junior Size Ava, Junior Size Sig

If I could ask, I'd like for 2 different sets. One with ♥Karin♥ and one with ♥Proxy♥ if not, thats okay, I'll just go with one set with no text.

Thanks So Much <333333


----------



## Uffie (Aug 23, 2009)

Request for colours, whenever you have time <3

Online Stream of the game!
avatar, 150x150 please.  whatever you think looks good :3


----------



## colours (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_ 












*Spoiler*: _♥Karin♥_ 











credit and rep please
hope you enjoy :}


----------



## Tuan (Aug 23, 2009)

Colour are you back? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




request!

sig please;  
*size:* normal for NF and a small one 400x150 
*text: *Tuanie 
*effects:*  something epic; 
*theme:* is dark/ninja/assasin


----------



## Kanai (Aug 23, 2009)

Colours; you can take off my request if you haven't done it already :]

Thanks


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 23, 2009)

Turn off sigs, please!! And I'm still trying to work on getting Photoshop onto my computer. Please hang on. Manda, if you must and have a lot of free time, take my requests. I really suck at this right now. Sorry. : (

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (Aishiteru)
- sweets (Aishiteru)
- Lanna (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (Aishiteru)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)
- okita (colours)
- XratedTempo (colours)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)​


----------



## colours (Aug 23, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> Colour are you back?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



will do :}



Shiinsetsu said:


> Colours; you can take off my request if you haven't done it already :]
> 
> Thanks



ok, i was meaning to tell you when i re-sized them they get a little pixelated
so sorry .__.



Aishiteru said:


> Turn off sigs, please!! And I'm still trying to work on getting Photoshop onto my computer. Please hang on. Manda, if you must and have a lot of free time, take my requests. I really suck at this right now. Sorry. : (
> 
> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> ...



i'll do some
but okita deleted her message and xratedtempo's pictures didn't work
or something <__>


----------



## ♥Karin♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks so much Colours, They are awesome <3 ♥♥♥


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Colours. Its awesome


----------



## colours (Aug 24, 2009)

glad you guys like, will be doing some more tonight
plus some of lyssa's requests :}


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, manda, you're srsly awesome.  Messaging you~

(Not gonna lie, I actually want to do rawfulbutter's request once I get around to it. )

GUISE, SIGZZZ PLZ. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (???)
- sweets (???)
- Lanna (???)
- Tuanie-sama (???)
- rawfulbutter (Aishiteru)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)​


----------



## Tuan (Aug 24, 2009)

^ Aishiteru did you get my message awhile back about photoshop? 
never got a reply from you.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2009)

Edit: Changed it
Colours
Stock
Sig: 500 x 500
Avy: Yoko, 150 x 150
Borders: Dotted
Shape: Square
Variations if possible.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="Aishiteru](Not gonna lie, I actually want to do rawfulbutter's request once I get around to it. )[/QUOTE]



Take your time! No rush here. Whenever you get around to it. And thank you!


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, only one tonight. Gah. This is me getting used to Photoshop. I hope it's not made of too much fail, rawful. You can always come back here for another request. 




*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Grimmjow (???)
- sweets (???)
- Lanna (???)
- Tuanie-sama (colours)​


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much Aishiteru <3 It's not fail at all. So worth the wait.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

My request still isn't done.


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

i would've had yours done but i was moving too slow for you so you asked lyssa

and now she is busy


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

It has a ??? on it now.

Why is that colours?


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

i'm not sure, i told lyssa i'd take over her requests so 

but it'll be done tonight with the rest of them


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks your the best.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2009)

Changed part of my request Colours.


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 






bit smaller than 500x500 but i didn't have a template for that size since paintshop pro doesn't do borders 




credit and rep and all that sparkles
hope you like :}


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever do my request?


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

no, i forgot to mention too that i just saw the picture

there's not much i can do with that small of a picture 
but if you have any other stock i'll make one before the night is over


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love it, i'll wear it ASAP.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

pek Yes plz.

sig plz
ava plz

or just make one set with either pics :3


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

glad you liked it hollow :}


*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 






the first picture was too cute to pass up !




credit and rep and all that sparkles
hope you like !


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2009)

AHHHHHH :3 thank youuuuu <3
i love it, your so amazing.
will rep and cred


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2009)

glad you liked it :}


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 26, 2009)

Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=426229

I would like this made into a 150x150 avatar with a black border, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 26, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)​


Is that it? Or did I miss people? ;-;


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2009)

Request for colours.

I want a set out of this pic XX

Avie i want it to be 150x200

Signature i want it to be 330x450

Do what you want to it and you dont have to do it right away since i wont be able to wear it till probably sunday. Add text if you think it would look good. Thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Manda <3


----------



## colours (Aug 26, 2009)

tuanie-sama i'll be doing yours tonight hopefully :}



Sephiroth said:


> Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=426229
> 
> I would like this made into a 150x150 avatar with a black border, no effects.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



will try to start tonight :}



Aphrodite said:


> Request for colours.
> 
> I want a set out of this pic XX
> 
> ...



i got you aphro 



Grimmjow said:


> Thanks Manda <3



you are welcome dani :}


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 26, 2009)

colours said:


> i got you aphro



Thanks your so awesomely sweet


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 26, 2009)

Manda is awesomely sweet. <3



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Sephiroth (colours)
- Aphrodite (colours)​


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 27, 2009)

I can has an avatar, please? 



I don't mind what happens to it, as long as it has a dotted border. Effects would be nice but aren't neccessary if it looks wrong. Junior size. Do whatever looks right.

Thanks in advance.  x


----------



## Mish (Aug 27, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mish_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's lovely, thank you.


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 28, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Ava And Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and Senior Size
*Style For Ava:* Square
*Border:* Solid Border than Dotted Border
*Stock:*times
*Additional Notes:* Make it hawt and awesome and I want Colours to do it


----------



## colours (Aug 28, 2009)

i'll do the rest of the requests tonight hopefully :}


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys. *Please read the rules.* Turn off sigs! ._.

And, VampireKnights, you can't request yet.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Sephiroth (colours)
- Aphrodite (colours)
- Alexandritee (Aishiteru)​


----------



## Izumi (Aug 28, 2009)

here's a request to anyone who's free. :]

a set out of this
a senior avatar of Grimmjow.
Do whatever you want, but don't overdo the effects. Make it look nice, like you guys always do.

Thanks!


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

Avy please.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 31, 2009)

I can has set please? 

Senior sized avvy of heels please.  



The sig not too big, thanks will rep ~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 31, 2009)

senior sized set 
set for colours



dotted and curved avas :3 anything special, don't matter
please and thanks


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

I am sure I can request now. Ignore my previous request and do this

*Type Of Request:* Avatar and Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and *Senior* Sized
*Stock:* Stock


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 31, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tuanie-sama (colours)
- Sephiroth (colours)
- Aphrodite (colours)
- Alexandritee (Aishiteru)
- Izumi (Aishiteru)
- okita (Aishiteru)
- Burnt Marshmallows (Aishiteru) 
- sweets (colours)
- VampireKnights (Aishiteru)​

No more requests for now, until we finished up a few. Thanks~


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2009)

My bad....i'll wait.


----------



## colours (Sep 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 









credit and rep
i might take some of lyssa's requests if she doesn't make them in a day or so :}

hope you like <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously do i have to say how awesome you are or do you know that already  

Thanks Colours


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 5, 2009)

i love it ! ~ thank you again colours, your amazing ; i'm speechless.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 6, 2009)

Signature only, mid size (not huge).  Be as creative with it as you want.  Longer height wise than width wise, it'll probably (for sure) need a resize.

Love your work, I hope for beauty! ^_^


----------



## Sine (Sep 6, 2009)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
other: could you do two avvys and write 'Shiner' in some neat font on one of them and one without. 

thank you colours


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 6, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - Tuanie-sama (colours)
> ...



My request can wait then, though I'll leave it up there and just repost later if you guys don't get to it.  <3


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Izumi_ 












*Spoiler*: _Burnt Marshmallows_ 









rep and credit
hope you like :}


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Knights_ 













rep and credit
hope you like :}

*you may request again !!!*


----------



## Damaris (Sep 7, 2009)

it looks like you got everyone, so i assume requests are open again...? if not, just let me know. 

stock
request: sig & avy set
size: junior
border: dotted
effects: what you think is best. just prettify me. 

thank you!


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Marina​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Izumi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much colours, it looks preety.  hiv coming your way ~


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 7, 2009)

May I request for an avatar?



Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 7, 2009)

i just can't get enough of this shop 

trans. set please~


*Spoiler*: _set_ 





or:





*Spoiler*: _ava_ 





or (matching with the other option)




senior sized. please and thank you <3


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Knights_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muah. <3  Many thanks.


----------



## Kiki (Sep 7, 2009)

My first request? 

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Can I have a set of that please? As a transparency, or whatever you think would look best. Any effects that would enhance it would be awesome.

I really love this picture. <3

Thankyou!


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Knights_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn truly awesome. Repped


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> :}



Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay. Please read the rules. Please! No requests until one FULL week has passed after your last request was given to you. Don't post anything in advance. Just wait a post on the right day. Also, please turn off sigs.

From this day forward, colours will be manning the shop more and getting requests done. I will still be here to housekeep, but this may change in the future. Make sure you rep the shit out of her 'cause she deserves it. <3


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Marina
- ZigZag
- Ngure​


----------



## Izumi (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Izumi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually wanted Ichigo in the sig too, but now that I think about it, I don't really like that character and Grimmy alone looks hella better. 

So thanks so much, Colours.<3


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

omg, i can change it for you izu :u

i didn't know !


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm so very srry for that :/ gawd, i can be dumb.
i'll waitta week.


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Marina_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ngure_ 







couldn't do the trans :{




rep and credit
hope you like :}

i'll do yours soon sweets


----------



## Kiki (Sep 7, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ILU ILU ILU. <3
It looks absolutely amazing! Thank you SO much!


----------



## colours (Sep 7, 2009)

glad you liked :}


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 9, 2009)

I apologize, it has yet to be a week.  But, I hope you'll be able to excuse me and make a slight exception. 



Sig and Avy, set.  Trans out the figures if possible.  Maybe do a little clean up/colouring.  Resize if needed.  150x150 avy. <3

Love ye, muah.


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets {colours}
- Matt Perry {colours}

will start these relatively soon, maybe tonight ;}​


----------



## Tuan (Sep 9, 2009)

back again to bug you  


*Spoiler*: __ 





need this rounded and a little smaller :3
Enough

&& an avatar D: 
Enough


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets {colours}
- Matt Perry {colours}
- Tuanie-sama {colours}

will start these relatively soon, maybe tonight ;}​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 9, 2009)

set me Panda And two chapters later she reprimands him regarding his impatience in the body’s autopsy


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets {colours}
- Matt Perry {colours}
- Tuanie-sama {colours}
- Morphine {colours}

will start these relatively soon, maybe tonight ;}
sorry for updating so much, i just tend to forget whose sets i'm doing​


----------



## Mandy (Sep 9, 2009)

First request for Twinie-chan (colours) ~ ! 


Sig & avy set (avatar being 125x125), with a rounded border.
and I'll leave the effects all up to you ~ <33


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Matt Perry
- Tuanie-sama
- Morphine
- Manda.​


----------



## Innocence (Sep 9, 2009)

Request for Colours

avatar - 150x150
border - rounded/normal like your current avatar 
stock - click it
make it red and bloody looking, focus the avatar on hidan please
ty manda <3


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 










*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tuanie-sama_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Manda._ 









rep and credit me
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

rep and credit me
hope you like ~​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 9, 2009)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH~ pek  

I repped you again, anymore reps I needa do~ Tell me.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2009)

Colours
Stock
I'll be sharing this set with Grimmjow, so can i have a avy of Simon, too?
Avies: 150 x 150 (one of Yoko, one of Simon, one of them both together.)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Plain, Square shaped.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 9, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Manda._



OMFGGGG.  I love it, I love it!! pek
I already repped you for it dear, and I'll credit you too ~ ! >3<


----------



## colours (Sep 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart {colours}


*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tuanie-sama_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 











rep and credit me
hope you like ~​


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 10, 2009)

I gotta spread, inc in a few.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 10, 2009)

+rep ,cred  
love it.


----------



## colours (Sep 10, 2009)

glad you like


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 10, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit
> hope you like :}



Thank you <3


----------



## Innocence (Sep 10, 2009)

epic manda, epic <3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 10, 2009)

so the next time i can request is in two weeks? because i still gotta request this wk even though i was supposed to wait and


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 11, 2009)

Please turn off sigs. I don't know how many times I've said this.

And just for you, manda.  :

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## colours (Sep 11, 2009)

i'll do yours/danis tonight roma :}



ZigZag said:


> Thank you <3



welcome 



Innocence said:


> epic manda, epic <3



glad you liked it jess :33



sweets said:


> so the next time i can request is in two weeks? because i still gotta request this wk even though i was supposed to wait and



go ahead and request sweets, it doesn't matter to me
i only follow that rule if we have a lot of requests and there's one right now


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 11, 2009)

I want a Senior Set since the senior ava will be resize to junior

Ava:Quite blatantly a normal Sharingan Genjutsu. 
Sig:Quite blatantly a normal Sharingan Genjutsu.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 11, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- VampireKnights​


----------



## Damaris (Sep 11, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Marina_





Thank you. Ahh, so awesome, you made gorgeousness out of mediocrity, you genius. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 11, 2009)

whohoo <3 thank you so much colours 

set plz.
trans. set

*Spoiler*: __ 




or




plz and thanks :3


----------



## colours (Sep 11, 2009)

sweets start turning your sigs off


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

I repped you now. Also, does Dani have to cred you since we're both wearing the set....?


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 12, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- VampireKnights
- sweets​


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2009)

i wanna see what magic you can do for me pandu 





danku babe <3


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 12, 2009)

Could I get an avatar?

Thank you. :>


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 12, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- VampireKnights
- sweets
- E
- rawfulbutter​


----------



## colours (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 







& yes it'd be nice if dani credited me :}





*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 









rep and credit please
hope you like :3​


----------



## colours (Sep 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _E_ 











if you don't like the trans sig boo i'll just make you regular one 






rep and credit please
hope you like​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, i'll tell Dani to cred and rep you.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 12, 2009)

i love it sooo much <3 thank you ! pek
(will reps+)


----------



## Innocence (Sep 12, 2009)

last request of the week for colours.

*avatar* - *150x150 & 150x200* (and if you can find someone who could hook me up with the big avatar you would be awesome beyond belief <3)
*1pix black border half square, half rounded*
*Text* - Model 717 
*Stock* - 41-43

*Extra* - Make the avatar dark and crazy looking

Much loves manda


----------



## colours (Sep 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, i'll tell Dani to cred and rep you.



glad you like it :33

thankies <3



sweets said:


> i love it sooo much <3 thank you ! pek
> (will reps+)



glad you like it sweets pek



Innocence said:


> last request for the week for colours.
> 
> *avatar* - *150x150 & 150x200* (and if you can find someone who could hook me up with the big avatar you would d be awesome beyond belief <3)
> *1pix black border half square, half rounded*
> ...



did you even use the last one i made you ? 
no one will "hook you up" with a big ava, win some art contests

i'll probably start this tomorrow since i'm burnt out for tonight jess <3


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _E_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



babe     

only one thing, i want the third sig regular, and with the same border as the first avatar, thank you babe pek


----------



## Innocence (Sep 12, 2009)

colours said:


> glad you like it :33
> 
> thankies <3
> 
> ...


i did actually for like a day and a half which isnt good 
allright manda, whenever you can


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 12, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Will come back for more. Repped


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 12, 2009)

E, TURN OFF YER SIG.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Innocence​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 12, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rep and credit Manda​


----------



## colours (Sep 13, 2009)

rep and credit please
hope you like


----------



## Innocence (Sep 13, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit please
> hope you like


          epic


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 13, 2009)

I just need a set...[Sig, Ava, Profile Pic] I need non-senior size.
I'll definitely give rep + credit. ^^



Make it look hawt. 
Thank you! ^^


----------



## colours (Sep 13, 2009)

need a better quality picture, it's too bad


----------



## Maris (Sep 13, 2009)

2 Avas pwease 

Size: 125X125

Stock 1 - dotted border and whatever effects that you think looks good. Work your magic 

Stock 2 - rounded border + effects

Thanks in advance


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 13, 2009)

dammit i love you colours [& Aishiteru]  far too much that i feel guilty requesting again ...


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## colours (Sep 13, 2009)

Maris said:


> 2 Avas pwease
> 
> Size: 125X125
> 
> ...



will do soon :}



sweets said:


> dammit i love you colours [& Aishiteru]  far too much that i feel guilty requesting again ...



then love enough to turn off your sig missy 


much, will do soon :}


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, please. Turn off sigs. I will seriously explode one day. 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Liquid Sun
- Maris​


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait till it's done! ^^


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 13, 2009)

lol I'm so sorry  Well reserve a spot for me if you can, I wanna request when I don't feel guilty


----------



## krome (Sep 13, 2009)

Set plz.  Senior limits.


----------



## colours (Sep 13, 2009)

sweets said:


> lol I'm so sorry  Well reserve a spot for me if you can, I wanna request when I don't feel guilty



don't feel guilty :}



okita said:


> Set plz.  Senior limits.



will do soon


----------



## krome (Sep 13, 2009)

^ Thanks~


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 14, 2009)

i no longer feel guilty : } 


*Spoiler*: __ 





or: 

or:




resized & trans set <3
[or a curved bordered set is fine too ]


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

Avy for Manders.

Stock: ANN

Border: One thin black and others are up to you.

Rep and credit Manda thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 15, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Liquid Sun
- Maris
- okita
- sweets
- Grimmjow​


----------



## colours (Sep 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Liquid Sun_ 












*Spoiler*: _okita_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 









rep and credit
please & thanks
hope you like :3​


----------



## colours (Sep 15, 2009)

you snuck in dani 

rep/cred
you know :3
hope you like​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 15, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahh~  i lub u so much 

thank you soooo much


----------



## colours (Sep 15, 2009)

glad you like sweets


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

@ colours -  I love it~! Thanks.


----------



## Maris (Sep 15, 2009)

Danke   tis awesome, great job pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

colours said:


> you snuck in dani
> 
> rep/cred
> you know :3
> hope you like​



I'm like a mouse.

Outstanding job Manders as always.


----------



## colours (Sep 15, 2009)

glad you two liked :3

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

none :0​


----------



## Krix (Sep 16, 2009)

harro ~



sig out of this, please ~
take out the watermark at the bottom [i'll give credit to it in my sig]
make it pretty ~ and smallish 0:


----------



## Izumi (Sep 18, 2009)

senior ava out of this .
have fun with it, the rep is waiting. ;>

edit - congrats, you guys reached 1000 posts now!


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you so much colours! I will rep and give credit! ^^


----------



## Mandy (Sep 20, 2009)

Request for Twinie (colours) again~ 
Stock(s): 

Sig & Avy (Junior set) with square and dotted borders on both.
Avatar: 125 x 125 
Sig: Smaller with other pretty effects on it too ~ <33


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 20, 2009)

Sticked for reaching the 1000 post count and very much deserved at that.. bout time.  

Congrats guys


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations you two. 

<3


----------



## Damaris (Sep 20, 2009)

congratz you guise 

this is a bitching shop, you deserve it.


----------



## FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon (Sep 20, 2009)

Avy & Sig set 
Stock: 
Border: you decide 
Size: junior
--Thanks in advance. =B


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 20, 2009)

avi plz
make it somewhat match this
thanks in advance


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 20, 2009)

Colours
Stock
Usual Avy and Sig sizes please.
Dotted borders.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow. We're stickied nao? 

Sorry for the sudden disappearance. My laptop broke spontaneously. It's currently getting fixed and I will not have proper computer and Internet access until about Thursday or Friday. Balls.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Krix
- Izumi
- Dana
- FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on the stickyness.

I can has request nows? 

Stock:xx

I would like to have the blue star in the middle as a senior avvy. Do your stuff. Will rep && cred ~


----------



## Bleach (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi!!1 Sup colours =P! its been 2 long! How u been ^^

Anyways, Ima be requesting a sig 
Size: You choose!
Border: You choose!
Stock: 

I don't believe I'm missing anything XD?

And grats on sticky


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

Request for Manda



Senior sized with dotted borders, do your stuff


----------



## colours (Sep 21, 2009)

oh shit didn't even know we got stickied 

thanks aphro and everyone<3
will try to do some requests tonight ~


----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2009)

Amandaliciouss.



Senior size..do your thing honey!!


----------



## Sine (Sep 21, 2009)

11th 



type: avatar
border: one with no border, one with a dotted border
size: 150x150


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Krix
- Izumi
- Dana
- FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon
- Naruto Uzumaki
- Hollow'd Heart
- Burnt Marshmallows
- Bleach
- Darth Nihilus
- Alex.
- Shiner

will do some of these tonight, thanks for being patient :3​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 22, 2009)

I know your busy Manders but do this avy whenever you get time.

Link: Base Naruto>MS Sasuke


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 22, 2009)

If you guys aren't busy, and if it's okay for me to post again - I would like another set plz 







You have a choice between a set with the first picture, 
or different avas of the other stock. 
Senior sized.
Please && thx.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 23, 2009)

First time requesting here 



Set please, with one junior and one senior avatar of the face if it's not too much trouble 
Any effects you like. Dotted border.

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## colours (Sep 23, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Krix
- Bleach
- Darth Nihilus
- Alex.
- Shiner
- Grimmjow
- sweets
-tsunXtsun

skipped around, will finish the rest tomorrow evening
thanks for being patient :3




*Spoiler*: _Dana_ 










*Spoiler*: _FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











reps and credit please & thank you ~​


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

Set please.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 23, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dana_





Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  
I already repped you for it, MandaPandaaa~


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks colours!


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 23, 2009)

First time here, but I'd like colours to do my request, because I love her examples. pek



I'd like some lighting effects with this but do whatever you think is right. 
Size: Junior 125 x 125 and I'd like the picture to stay the size it is for the sig.
Border: Dotted, or Rounded.
Can you get rid of all those text and words? I don't want them on there.  But you can leave the heart. 
Avy: Of Sasuke's, Naruto's face, and one of both faces if possible, focusing on them kissing.


----------



## Cala (Sep 24, 2009)

Signature, please.

*Stock:* Click.
*Size:* Junior. I don't have a specific size in mind. Whatever looks best?
*Border:* Dotted
*Text:* Revenge is a dish best served cold.

Did I miss anything? :\


----------



## Izumi (Sep 24, 2009)

colours said:


> reps and credit please & thank you ~[/CENTER]



thank youu~<3


----------



## colours (Sep 26, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Krix *on break*
- Alex.
- Shiner
- Grimmjow
- sweets
-tsunXtsun
-okita
-AppleChan
-Cala

i'll try to do more in a minute
not feeling too hot today; so sorry guys D;




*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









rep & credit thankies ~​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Mandapie


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

It's a cold going around here too.

Take your time Manders.


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Krix *on break*






*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 










*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 









rep and credit thankies ~
hope you like​


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _okita_ 










*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 






sorry i couldn't remove the text ;x






rep and credit thankies ~
hope you like​


----------



## Sine (Sep 27, 2009)

_Mu_gnificent colours


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2009)

Could I have an 150x150 Ava please?
Rounded Or Dotted Borders ^^



Thanks <3


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2009)

rep and credit 
hope you like ~​


----------



## Alex. (Sep 27, 2009)

As I previously stated no need to do mine Amandalutschkins!!!!!


----------



## colours (Sep 27, 2009)

i know this mizzie


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit
> hope you like ~​



I love them! Thank you pek


----------



## Morphine (Sep 27, 2009)

set plox aasse do whatever you like with it, rounded border


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

@ colours - It's gorgeous  Thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you to the magnificent manda who keeps this shop running. I now have a computer back. Will do regular housekeeping. Rep the crap out of our busy bee. <3


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Morphine​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 27, 2009)

colours said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - Krix *on break*
> ​




Manders. You were up at five am.

I told you to rest. :wavesfist:

Thank you tho. Outstanding as always.​


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you colours.  It's great! But is that senior version? I'm not a senior yet.  So the border looks weird. Can I also get a dotted version? If it's not too much to ask.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2009)

Omg thanks so much! good job as always amanda .\\And I dont know why I can't rep so I'll rep when I can D:


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2009)

omfg wtf, that is sextastic - i mean,  pek - colours u stud~ 
thank youuu


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 27, 2009)

Set request!

Stock: 

I'd like the sig to be transparent from the top of the bodies downward(cut out the top I guess) and probably make it a bit smaller. I'd like the ava to be of Naruto and Ino's face. Junior size(but if you could add a senior ava for later use that'd be great ). 

And if you can/want to add any color to it that'd be great as well. Ty!


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 27, 2009)

Senior avatar and signature please <3



Do whatever you please with it - effect wise.
Avatar of Tenten's face  Or Hinata's... I can't decide.


----------



## Krix (Sep 27, 2009)

okay, i'm back from my break. :3


----------



## Cala (Sep 27, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit thankies ~
> hope you like​


 Thank you~. I love it.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello there, could I have an 150x150 dotted border Ava please?


----------



## colours (Sep 28, 2009)

just letting everyone know that i'm going to have alyssa change the rules
i'm tired of wasting my time making sets for people when they'll use them for maybe a *day or two*

so if you're a set whore ( avas are fine, they don't take as much time to create ) than *DO NOT* request me
i'm not sure how alyssa feels on this issue but it's annoying


*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 





resized although you have already changed your set







*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 










*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_ 











rep and credit
hope you like​


----------



## Krix (Sep 28, 2009)

I love it. 
Thank you, I will use this for awhile. :3


----------



## colours (Sep 28, 2009)

glad you like it ~


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a request and just an avie since im not in the mood for sigs right now unless you feel like making one thats your choice but just an avie will do.   

150x200
any shape and border is fine.
If possible i would like my name added on it somewhere.

I totally cleaned up the image and removed the text and smoothed it all out for you so hopefully it will be better to work with even though it is black and white.  

Stock

Take your time im in no rush.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't changed my set yet, Colours.  Only my avatar until you made a junior one.  And thanks!  Will rep after 24 hour limit is over.


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 28, 2009)

Manda, i totally agree! It actually is really annoying. 

I'll change the rules right away. Thanks for bringin' it up.

(I'll pm you <3)


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Aphrodite​


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 29, 2009)

Just letting you know i changed my stock


----------



## colours (Sep 29, 2009)

that's fine, don't worry aphro <3

get to it tonight


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 29, 2009)

Heya, I have a request.

Could I get an ava from this stock;



150x150, if possible could I get a rounded version and a dotted?

Other than that do what you like. Gracias. :3


----------



## Femme fatale (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks colours <3

I'll make sure to wear it for as long as my set whoreness can


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 29, 2009)

*turn off your sigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

turn off your sigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

turn off your sigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Aphrodite
- Sasuke
- Mish​


----------



## colours (Sep 29, 2009)

good femme ;}


*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 





i tried a little difference in the fonts
i couldn't decide which one looked better, up to you dear







*Spoiler*: _Mish_ 









rep and credit
hope you like ~​


----------



## Mish (Sep 29, 2009)

Aww it's amazing. 

I love your sets hun. <3

Edit: Gotta spread a bit.


----------



## colours (Sep 29, 2009)

colours said:


> good femme ;}
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_
> ...



just so people see :}



Mish said:


> Aww it's amazing.
> 
> I love your sets hun. <3
> 
> Edit: Gotta spread a bit.



glad you like it 
okie


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 29, 2009)

colours said:


> just letting everyone know that i'm going to have alyssa change the rules
> i'm tired of wasting my time making sets for people when they'll use them for maybe a *day or two*
> 
> so if you're a set whore ( avas are fine, they don't take as much time to create ) than *DO NOT* request me
> ...



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 29, 2009)

colours said:


> good femme ;}
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_
> ...



Looks amazing as usual. Thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 30, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

none ​


----------



## krome (Oct 4, 2009)

_Request for Aishiteru_: Would you mind making a 'slideshow' avy w/ a black border?

Stock: x x x


----------



## Ito (Oct 4, 2009)

Request for colours.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Just an avatar, no set.




*Size:* 125 x 125
*Shape:* Square only, please.
*Border:* Dotted
*Extras:* Make it colorful.


----------



## Uffie (Oct 5, 2009)

request for colours please 

senior size please and square, I'm sure you'll make it look amazing
this


----------



## colours (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll try to do some tonight guys


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 6, 2009)

*okita*, I'm sorry but I'm actually out of work at the moment. For now, colours is the only worker here. I'm just here to housekeep for her and possibly make a return once I'm not busy anymore. And anyways I couldn't do it because I lack the programs. (I recently switched machines. D=)

I'm sorry. T___T


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- nopins
- Uffie
- Hollow'd Heart
- AppleChan​


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *okita*, I'm sorry but I'm actually out of work at the moment. For now, colours is the only worker here. I'm just here to housekeep for her and possibly make a return once I'm not busy anymore. And anyways I couldn't do it because I lack the programs. (I recently switched machines. D=)
> 
> I'm sorry. T___T



It's okay


----------



## Lissy★ (Oct 7, 2009)

Avatar Request for colours, please 

*Stock:* Click me.
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Border:* Dotted


----------



## Izumi (Oct 9, 2009)

Requesting a nice sig. 
I know the effects you always do are nice, so it's all up to you.
stock


----------



## AppleChan (Oct 10, 2009)

Nvm my request.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2009)

colours, i've repped you now.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2009)

hey colours 
i waited some time since my request; 
& this time i won't request a set
because i dun wanna be a set whore'  
just avas;

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mish (Oct 11, 2009)

Just want an Avy. <3

Not gonna be a set whore again 
The one on the left please 


Thankssssss


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 11, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- nopins
- Uffie
- Hollow'd Heart
- Lissy★
- Izumi
- sweets
- Mish​


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2009)

Requesting one senior avy~


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like to request 2 avies, please 



Size: 1 junior & 1 senior



Size: 1 junior & 1 senior

Thanks in advance


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2009)

Requestin for avatar! 



Avatar size:150x150
Extras:Add The Word "Steven Gerrard" in it.make an awesome effect :ho.

just to let you know,i will use this as my profile picture .


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2009)

rep and credit is a must
and i'll finish the rest later

hope you like :3​


----------



## Lissy★ (Oct 12, 2009)

It's awesome  
Thank you so much!


----------



## Mish (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you <3

Awesome as usual


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2009)

i love it <3333. but you couldn't do anything with this pic?


----------



## colours (Oct 12, 2009)

*sweets & tsun*; i'll do you other avies soon, i'm just a bit busy to be doing 2 or 3 different avas when the shoppe is basically ran by me for the moment :3
so i'll do them asap !





rep and credit
hope you like :33​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2009)

oh no ; it's fine , don't rush ~ i just thought you couldn't do anything with it that's why you skipped it.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2009)

colours said:


> rep and credit
> hope you like :33​


awesome :ho.i like it .i'm using this as my profile picture..will rep and cred you .


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 12, 2009)

*ZexionAxel*, turn off your sigs now before I kill you.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- no one?​


----------



## krome (Oct 12, 2009)

Was I skipped? Or is it being done, just forgotten?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2009)

Colours for Next Friday
Stock
Borders: Dotted
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500
Work your magic please? I got this at another shop but i want a different one from you.


----------



## colours (Oct 13, 2009)

okita said:


> Was I skipped? Or is it being done, just forgotten?



oops ! i forgot to post yours

i'll post it when i get home :3



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Colours for Next Friday
> Stock
> Borders: Dotted
> Avy: 150 x 150
> ...



got it roma


----------



## krome (Oct 13, 2009)

colours said:


> oops ! i forgot to post yours
> 
> i'll post it when i get home :3



~  Thank you.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 13, 2009)

Requesting a set of this please.

Is it possible to take the words out of the middle of the picture, but still have them on there? (The words: "So, this is our happy ending?") I mean, change the font or whatever, but have the same words somewhere else in the banner?

Rounded would be nice, but as for effects or borders, whatever makes it look amazing. This is one of my favorite pieces of fanart. ^^

I will credit the artist, BTW. I read the rules.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2009)

Just an avy

Stock: Harry Balzac

Rep and credit Manda.


----------



## Sine (Oct 14, 2009)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
border: none
stock:


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 14, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Ngure
- Shiner
- Grimmjow​


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 14, 2009)

colours, i'm changing my stock since it's near my b-day and Halloween and i reread the shop rules. Same sizes though.


----------



## Beυrre (Oct 14, 2009)

hello~

could i please get an avatar?
150x150
possibly a dotted border? do whatever you'd like with it. thank you
stock


----------



## colours (Oct 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _okita_ 




sorry took so long :sweat





*Spoiler*: _ngure_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollowed Heart_ 














*Spoiler*: _rawfulbutter_ 




so jealous of this stock 




rep and credit is a must
hope you like :3​


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 16, 2009)

colours said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _Hollowed Heart_
> 
> 
> ...




​I repped you for the set i was getting here but went somewhere else, does that still count? I'll rep you again when i am able to. Also,i love it. I'll wear it tomorrow.​


----------



## colours (Oct 16, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _okita_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so others can see :3



Hollow'd Heart said:


> [/CENTER]
> I repped you for the set i was getting here but went somewhere else, does that still count? I'll rep you again when i am able to. Also,i love it. I'll wear it tomorrow.​



it's totally cool


----------



## krome (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks~  Will use soon.


----------



## colours (Oct 16, 2009)

glad you like


----------



## Beυrre (Oct 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _oops_ 



i am so sorry colours, and i really did love the avy, but when i went to enter it



> This PNG image has the incorrect file extension.



i even then tried resizing to 125x125 and it did not work.

sorry. you do not have to resize if you're too busy. it was my fault the size request was not right.
just if you are to see me without it, this is why. ;__;


----------



## Sine (Oct 17, 2009)

its all kinds of perfect
thank you


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 17, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _okita_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

rawfulbutter said:


> *Spoiler*: _oops_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go girl 

no problemo :33

glad you guys liked it


----------



## Krix (Oct 17, 2009)

colours 

may i please have avatars of these stocks? gracciass <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

rep and credit 
hope you like​


----------



## Krix (Oct 17, 2009)

oh wow that was fast <3
love it
thank you


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

yw, glad you like them :3


----------



## Ito (Oct 17, 2009)

Request for colours.

Stock: 
Size: 125 x 125
Border: Dotted and solid

Thanks.


----------



## colours (Oct 17, 2009)

rep and credit
hope you like​


----------



## Ito (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotta spread, thank you!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 17, 2009)

did you ever do my other ava colours?  just askin.


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Gotta spread, thank you!



alrighty :33



sweets said:


> did you ever do my other ava colours?  just askin.





and i see you're using the ava i put in the giveaway as well 

*rep&credit*


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2009)

whooos :3 <3 yups, everything you make is gold  thx.

will rep and cred after cockblock.


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

awe thank you sweets


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 18, 2009)

it's only true :3


----------



## Kiki (Oct 18, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ngure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMAZING!!! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Manda 

Dotted, solid, and black and white border for the avatar, same for the sig. Work your magic with the effects :33


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 






i hope this is what you meant with the borders
sort of confused me papap 




rep and credit​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 18, 2009)

sweets said:


> did you ever do my other ava colours?



And mine as well?  There's no rush, just wondering. <3


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

i actually tried to do yours along with sweets but the stock wasn't that great and it kept distorting when i resized :<

sorry tsun, should've mentioned that


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 18, 2009)

Aw, that's okay  Thanks for trying anyway <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 18, 2009)

I need a set out of this stock. Its going to be a shared set so i will need an avie of the guy and then an avie of the girl. Avies 150x150 and the sig can be whatever size just not to huge. I have the same pic but differently qualities so i will post them both.

Link removed
Link removed


Maybe if you can add some sweet and loving saying to the sig if possible. Maybe like Your my dream or Loving you till the end of time .. i know i suck at sappy sayings 

Thank you Colours


----------



## Mαri (Oct 18, 2009)

Do whatever you want  .
But just take the words out at the top, and that's it  .


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry mandapanda, my computer yet broke again... my computer is a very special case. was on the phone with customer service for days... I'm back now. It's like I never left. :3


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Aphrodite
- Hestia​


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

that's fine lyssa :3


*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hestia_ 









rep&credit
hope you like​


----------



## Mαri (Oct 18, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hestia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was quick  .

Looks great, thanks colours! 

Rep and cred


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

i am trying to keep ontop of things so they don't pile up over the week 

also shut off your sig please hestia ~
glad you like though


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 18, 2009)

*SHUT OFF TEH SIGSSSSSSS.*


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- no one​


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 18, 2009)

*Avatar [stock]:* 
*Size:* 150x150;150x200
*Effects/Specifics:* I would like it to be, essentially, what I have now but with darker colors and a more faded look. Please exclude the lamp and also, is it possible to flip the image, as it is in my current avatar? Thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 18, 2009)

colours said:


> that's fine lyssa :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_
> ...



I knew it would look amazing as if you can make stuff look bad.  

I will make sure Michael credits you also when he signs on and thank you bunches as always your amazing.  

Gah i have to spread before i can rep you again.. working on that


----------



## colours (Oct 19, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Avatar [stock]:*
> *Size:* 150x150;150x200
> *Effects/Specifics:* I would like it to be, essentially, what I have now but with darker colors and a more faded look. Please exclude the lamp and also, is it possible to flip the image, as it is in my current avatar? Thank you.



will do



Aphrodite said:


> I knew it would look amazing as if you can make stuff look bad.
> 
> I will make sure Michael credits you also when he signs on and thank you bunches as always your amazing.
> 
> Gah i have to spread before i can rep you again.. working on that



glad you like it pek


----------



## Morphine (Oct 19, 2009)

set me pandapie  :3333


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 19, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiranui
- Morphine​


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








can one of you make me an awesome set out of this?:3


----------



## colours (Oct 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 









rep&credit
hope you like :3​


----------



## Ito (Oct 19, 2009)

Set please.

Stock:


----------



## colours (Oct 19, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zulu i'll do yours soon


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks awesome,colours<3


----------



## Ito (Oct 19, 2009)

colours said:


> zulu i'll do yours soon



No rush. Take as much time as you need, just make it look amazin'.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 20, 2009)

It's wonderful, Manda  will use when I get on the pc. Need to spread before I can rep though.


----------



## Mikecia (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like a transparent set. Can the icon be of her face and May I have 

my name on the the icon? It would be much appreaciated . I don't know 

much about sizes though.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 20, 2009)

The effects are wonderful, colours, thank you.

My current computer is restricting my access to save the images, though.


----------



## Juli (Oct 21, 2009)

Set please..<3 With 150x200 Avy, rest is all up to you


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 21, 2009)

Turn off the damn sigs, people! Is it too much to ask??? D:


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Zulu
- Mikecia
- Juli​


----------



## Sake (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like the sig to be transparent, do whatever you want with the avatar. If it's not too much trouble, could I have an 125x125 and 150x150 avy of it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2009)

May you please color this in please?



 her hair(blond..I think), skin, and eye color(silver) are this


 and could you make the mask a different color? Keep the white part as for the other colors, I don't know feel free to make it awesome. and make the Vizard looking eye gold like her half awakening form. Thanks

 edit- and a set of this please?


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 23, 2009)

I can has set? 

Senior Avy: Make it light && colourful, please ~

Sig:  Transparent sig please. :BB

Thanks. Will give luff and credit Manda <333


----------



## colours (Oct 23, 2009)

will complete all the requests either tonight or this weekend <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 23, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Zulu
- Mikecia
- Juli
- Tiffαny
- VastoLorDae
- Confetti​


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 23, 2009)

New set for colours.

Same sizes as usual.
Avy of Yoko 
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2009)

Coloursssss :3

Can you make me an avy out of ? Just make it look super cute and colourful. Something that makes it look even more awesome.  150 x 150, dotted border btw. :3


----------



## colours (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zulu_ 










*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_ 










*Spoiler*: _Juli_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tiffany_ 









rep&credit
hope you like​


----------



## colours (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











rep&credit
hope you like

*VastoLorDae;* your's will take a bit longer since i have to colour it in ​


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_



*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 





omgod,  It looks so pretty and wonderful colours, thank you so much <3333

Will give love and cred~


----------



## Sake (Oct 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tiffany_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, it looks so pretty <3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 24, 2009)

It's perfect, i love it. I'll rep when i can.


----------



## Juli (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful..<3 Thanks colours..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

colours said:


> B]VastoLorDae;[/B] your's will take a bit longer since i have to colour it in [/center]



no problems, I'll rep you now.


----------



## Sine (Oct 24, 2009)

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none
other: text saying 'Shiner' on it


if that's alright colours


----------



## colours (Oct 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zulu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





colours said:


> rep&credit
> hope you like
> 
> *VastoLorDae;* your's will take a bit longer since i have to colour it in ​



for those who missed it on the other page



VastoLorDae said:


> no problems, I'll rep you now.



whatever you want



Shiner said:


> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: none
> other: text saying 'Shiner' on it
> ...



course that's alright shiner, will do soon :3


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2009)

Love it, thank you.


----------



## Mikecia (Oct 24, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mikecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Thank you!


----------



## colours (Oct 24, 2009)

glad you like :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 24, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiner​


----------



## Krix (Oct 25, 2009)

may i have avatars out of these pics please? <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jade (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello there . I'd like a set out of this. .


----------



## Mandy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hallo thar~ I'd like a set of this please. For Manda Panda, of course~ 



Avatar: 125 x 125, dotted borders, with Sawako (the girl on the left) being the main focus on it.
Sig: As big as you can make it with dotted borders. 
And I would like all the text on it to be erased too, please :3

Thanks in advance! <333


----------



## Mai (Oct 26, 2009)

Set please


dotted borders, make it pretty <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 26, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiner
- Krix
- Aurora
- Dana
- Mai​


----------



## Mαri (Oct 26, 2009)

-Transparency set.
-Dotted border around ava (not around sig)
-And in whatever font 'You're next'

Other than those three, just make it nice and  .
You can take your time with this request, I'm in no hurry  (In time for halloween though ).


----------



## colours (Oct 26, 2009)

i'll do yours tomorrow hestia :3


*Spoiler*: _VastoLorDae_ 












*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dana_ 









rep&credit
hope you like​


----------



## colours (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 









rep&credit
hope you like​


----------



## Krix (Oct 26, 2009)

You are the best. <3 Thank you very much. will rep + cred.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 26, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dana_




Oh god, it's gorgeous!  Thank you so much, Manders ~ <33

/+reps

pek


----------



## Jade (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank, love the set.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _VastoLorDae_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Colours I really like it. Everything is done right, except her right eye is suppose to be silver. If you could just change that part for me please


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd like a set of this please.

Senior size sig and 150 x 150 avy. Dotted borders for both sig and avy.

Thank you.


----------



## Mai (Oct 27, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done <333

thanks so much. pek


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Can I have a set out of this please?
Height Preferably 430



Thanks pek


----------



## colours (Oct 27, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> thanks Colours I really like it. Everything is done right, except her right eye is suppose to be silver. If you could just change that part for me please



i only made it blue because you weren't able to notice the silver
your choice if you wanna use it or not but i'm not sure when i'll get around to re-coloring it since i didn't save it :/



Hestia said:


> -Transparency set.
> -Dotted border around ava (not around sig)
> -And in whatever font 'You're next'
> 
> ...





Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> Senior size sig and 150 x 150 avy. Dotted borders for both sig and avy.
> 
> Thank you.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a set out of this please?
> Height Preferably 430
> 
> 
> ...



will do these later


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 27, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> thanks Colours I really like it. Everything is done right, except her right eye is suppose to be silver. If you could just change that part for me please



Please, please, PLEASE read the rules. No type of complaining at all. Just use it or not. And turn off your sig.



> % - - - We're doing free graphics on our own time, so we won't accept, really, any type of complaining or dissatisfaction. Either use what you've been given or don't. Simple.




*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Champagne Supernova
- Kelsey♥
- Hestia​


----------



## colours (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hestia_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 









rep&credit
hope you like​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great 

Thank you pek


----------



## colours (Oct 27, 2009)

you're welcome :]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks colours thats gorgeous pek


----------



## colours (Oct 28, 2009)

glad you liked :3

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- none

* falls over and rests *​


----------



## Mαri (Oct 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hestia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it  .


----------



## colours (Oct 28, 2009)

good, i really liked the way it came out too hestia :3

[wanted to steal it for myself !]


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 28, 2009)

request plz pek
(tell me if i own you reps )


*Spoiler*: _trans & resized sig_ 








*Spoiler*: _ava_ 









thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 30, 2009)

Manda<3

Can u make me a set of these pics?


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 30, 2009)

*sweets*, your URLs are dead.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kirsty​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2009)

ah shet, already lemme edit em' :3


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a little ava request if possible :3



can I get a dotted version & rounded version, senior size ava of the guy on the left?

Just add a kewl effect or something

Much appreciated


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2009)

i'll do these soon :}


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of request: avatar and signature set please 
Stock: 
Border: w/e may look nice... preferably dotted D:
Style: Rounded 
Size: avatar 150x150, signature can be any size... smaller than the render of course and withinsignature space requirements
Extras: the avatar should have the little boy tugging judai teacher's apron... and the signature should have all of em together :3


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Kirsty
- Sasuke
- Aqua Timez

will do these asap ~​


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 2, 2009)

Set request



*Size:* 150x150 (avatar)
*No text*

Apart from that, do anything you want with it. Please create several avatars (at least one for each face) if it isn't too much work.


----------



## Mihael (Nov 2, 2009)

Set request:

*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior size.

Other than that just surprise me.


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Kirsty
- Sasuke
- Aqua Timez
- Diarrhea
- mihaelkeehl

will do these asap ~​


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 2, 2009)

Manda, your sig. 



Sorry that I'm not as fast. The shoppe doesn't pop up in my subscribed threads sometimes. It's weird. :/


----------



## colours (Nov 2, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Manda, your sig.



lol yeah, i think that because i make all the requests my sig can pop up every now and then 


*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 











rep&credit
hope you like

rest will be completed tomorrow ~​


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 2, 2009)

Can i ask for a set please *_*
avatar and sig
SURPRISE ME!! XD
(first one avatar, second one sig)


----------



## Suzie (Nov 3, 2009)

set request

*Image:* 
*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Signature Size:* surprise me
*Other:* could you make the avatar only include the guy on the right?


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Aqua Timez
- Diarrhea
- mihaelkeehl
- darkangelcel
- Suzie

will do these asap ~​


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you Manda <33


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

Colours

Same sizes as usual (150 x 150 avy of Yoko/ another of the other Yoko) Senior sized sig. 170 x 170 profile pic of both Yoko (seperate).
Dotted borders


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> Thank you Manda <33



glad you liked it kirstycakes 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Aqua Timez
- Diarrhea
- mihaelkeehl
- darkangelcel
- Suzie
- Hollow'd Heart

will do these asap ~​


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aqua Timez_ 










*Spoiler*: _Diarrhea_ 











*Spoiler*: _mihaelkeehl_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Suzie_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~

*roma;* i didn't start yours cause i thought it said you didn't want it til friday
so i'll do it tomorrow dear​


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

That's ok. It'll give me time to rep you.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _request's stocks_ 










I only really require/ask for two avatars to be made, so may you please just select which two images you want to work with and disregard the other third one. 

For whichever two stocks are chosen, may I also get certain words placed somewhere in the image (): for the light haired character in the first stock, the name *Oskar*; for the stocks where two people are shown, the names *Eli* and *Oskar*. All characters lowercase please.

May the sizes be 150*150 or 150*200. I would prefer the 150*200, but if the avatar just feels better smaller that is fine too.

:3


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks so much, I like it <3 + rep


----------



## colours (Nov 3, 2009)

glad you like aqua :3

OMGNAENAE ~

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Nae'blis

will do soon ~​


----------



## April (Nov 4, 2009)

Set, or just an avy. I also want a profile pic. 150x150 for the avy. Sig/set size, you decide. Profile pic 170x170. Just make it extra pretty.


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Nae'blis
- April​


----------



## AppleChan (Nov 4, 2009)

Set Request.



Just leave the brightness and do whatever pretty effects you think fits.  Thanks.


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 4, 2009)

Really thanks you soo much for the special favor -_- and i'm sorry again 
(first avatar, second sig) (if necessary you can crop down the second one ^^)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











*Spoiler*: _Nae'blis_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _April_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~

applechan & darkangelcel; will do yours tomorrow !​


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 4, 2009)

colours said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Mandy!​ ​


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2009)

glad you like it roma


----------



## April (Nov 4, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _April_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it.  Repping twice for the set, and the prof pic.  Will use it later. [:


----------



## colours (Nov 5, 2009)

glad you like it april


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 5, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- darkangelcel​


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 5, 2009)

Senior/Junior ava of 

Transparent sig of .


----------



## Sine (Nov 6, 2009)

*|* 

could i have 150x150 borderless avvys out of these stocks please


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 6, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- darkangelcel
- Zebrahead
- Shiner​


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2009)

Coloooours. 

Could you make a set out of ? I want the avy to be of Mario and Luigi and be 150 x 150 with a dotted border.

For the sig, make the height 525. Just keep it proportional pretty much. I want the sig to have a dotted border as well. And I'd like it to be brightened up a bit, as well as the avy (since you can easily see how dark some of it is ;__.

And of course, make it all colourful and pretty. 

Please and thank youuuu~


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 7, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- darkangelcel
- Zebrahead
- Shiner
- Death-kun​


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2009)

Request for Mandy

Can you remove the Blu-Ray thing? And then make it into a set?
Borders: Dotted
Senior sized set.
Avy of Saki (the girl) and another of Akira (the boy).
Make it pretty, but not too girly looking.


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a set request 


*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 



There are two stocks I like, but if that's too much trouble you can choose one, in which case I'll get the other done later 



and/or 







Thanks <3


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 8, 2009)

Set and take your time no need to rush since i am still wearing this new set. Sig make it however you like im not picky. 

Avie try to make it 150x200 and if it dont look good that way considering how she is laying then 150x150 is fine.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 8, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- darkangelcel
- Zebrahead
- Shiner
- Death-kun
- Hollow'd Heart
- tsunXtsun
- Serenity​


----------



## colours (Nov 9, 2009)

oh my, quite a bit of requests

will do some tonight ~


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2009)

avatars please. 150*150, 150*200. whichever size seems most appropriate for the specific image.May I also get certain words placed somewhere in the image (), but only for the first image (*hermione*)

Thanks.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 10, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- darkangelcel
- Zebrahead
- Shiner
- Death-kun
- Hollow'd Heart
- tsunXtsun
- Serenity
- Nae'blis​


----------



## colours (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 










*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Zebrahead_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Request for Manda. 



Switch it up between dotted and no borders for the set, with some Manda flavored effects


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 11, 2009)

DN, massive stock is massive. 

And thanks colours!


----------



## colours (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _tsunXtsun_ 










*Spoiler*: _Serenity_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Nov 11, 2009)

*rep&credit*

alright papap ~
& you're welcome zebrah​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2009)

Edited my request thar


----------



## colours (Nov 11, 2009)

okie dokie papap


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 11, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Serenity_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your amazing as always and will wear it in a day or so after i wear this new one for a bit.. thanks


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 11, 2009)

Turn off sigs, please!


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 11, 2009)

request <3


*Spoiler*: _ Ava_ 







dotted border


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




or




I want it to be in either trans or curved border. If you curv border it, can you place my username in there somewhere?

thxxxx <333


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 12, 2009)

colours said:


> ​



Thanks Manders ;3

Rep and credit.​


----------



## Sine (Nov 12, 2009)

ever lovely manda


----------



## Izumi (Nov 12, 2009)

haii <3

Just a nice sig from . Make it awesome like you always do. 
Add some colours to it too. (lol pun)


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 12, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- sweets
- Izumi​


----------



## colours (Nov 12, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Thanks Manders ;3
> 
> Rep and credit.



i didn't even know i was making you the guy ava, i thought roma just wanted to choose which she liked more ;P

you're welcome dani <3



Shiner said:


> ever lovely manda



glad you like 



Aishiteru said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - Darth Nihilus
> ...



rack em up ~


----------



## krome (Nov 12, 2009)

, no border <333


----------



## Red (Nov 13, 2009)

Set request for colours~

.
.

Siggy size: Anything suitable
Avy size: 150X200
Borders for both: Dotted

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Ina (Nov 13, 2009)

Signature and avatar (150x200)

Thank you :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 13, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- sweets
- Izumi
- okita
- Red
- Ina​


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 














*Spoiler*: _Red_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ina_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Mandy (Nov 14, 2009)

Set request for my twin. 

Avatar: 125 x 125, dotted borders
Signature: Transparent, no borders & any suitable size.

Thank you! <3333


----------



## krome (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2009)

you're welcome okita :}


*Spoiler*: _Dana_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like twinnie ~​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 14, 2009)

gracias, && i love it as usuals,
will rep after spread C:


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2009)

alright, don't forget sweetie ;}
glad you like it


----------



## Mandy (Nov 14, 2009)

colours said:


> you're welcome okita :}
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Dana_
> ...



Oh goodness  it's beautiful (like always <33) I love it so much, twinnie! Thank you so much! pek


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2009)

glad you like it twinniechan ~


----------



## Izumi (Nov 14, 2009)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*
> hope you like ~​



Thanks Manda~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2009)

I liek 

Dank yous


----------



## Red (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it, thanks~


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2009)

Colouuuurs  Got a sort of specific request, I believe.  I want a set made out of . 

For the avy (150 x 150), I want it to focus on Toon Link and Olimar (in case you don't know who they are, they're at the bottom center. The guy in green and the guy in the spacesuit). I want their entire bodies to be in the avy though, as in not cut off.  I want a dotted border, and for the avy to be brightened up and made pretty of course. :3

And for the sig, I don't want the picture cropped too much, and I just sort of want it resized while keeping proportions. Obviously I want all the characters to be there of course, and for it to still look like they're in a mansion, so not too much cropping. And I just want it resized until it's within senior member sig limits. And make it pretty as always, with a dotted border, and brighten it up. 

Sorry for being so specific... ;<

I hope it's not too much. If it is, just tell me. :3

Please and thank you~ <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 15, 2009)

i can has avatar? :3

Stock:

keep it nice and colourful i guess~

will rep, and spread hiv peeps DD


----------



## AppleChan (Nov 15, 2009)

thank u, and sorry for late reply. been busy.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2009)

Mandy.
Can you make a profile pic of ?
Dotted Borders.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 15, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Death-kun
- Confetti
- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 













*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death-kun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, it's wonderful.  Thank you. 

On 24h (went on spreading spree to rep you when the time came ), so I will rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2009)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*
> 
> hope you like ~​



​Thanks, it's great.​


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 15, 2009)

Manders


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> Oooh, it's wonderful. Thank you.
> 
> On 24h (went on spreading spree to rep you when the time came ), so I will rep you as soon as possible.



glad you like it :}

alrighty, thanks <3



Hollow'd Heart said:


> [/CENTER]
> Thanks, it's great.​



glad you like roma 



Skotty said:


> Manders



you already repped me


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 15, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death-kun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is so prettay ;A; . I wish I could use ps like you lol. :B

Repping and credding you now mandaaaarh <3


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't use ps 

paint shop pro is what i use ~
glad you like it :} 

* turn off your sig before lyssa see and yells at us !  *


----------



## Uffie (Nov 16, 2009)

hey love, can I have an avatar please? 

150x150

you make the best stuff ever so whatever you think looks good <3


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2009)

will do uffie dear :}


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 16, 2009)

Request: set please
Size of avatar: 150x150
Signature: any size
Stock: 
Focal for avatar: The guy in the left with black hair.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 16, 2009)

**WHIPS SUSU & MANDA* *

Aqua, turn off your sig, please.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Uffie
- Aqua Timez​


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2009)

omg, in the same post i was telling confetti to turn their's off i had mine on 

;x


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Nov 16, 2009)

Colours, could you please make me a transparency of this image for my sig? And the guy to the far left as an avatar, please? 



I'd love you forever.


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2009)

but of course, will probably do these tonight :}


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry colours forgot to turn off my signature. Is it alright if you can still fulfill the request?


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Nov 16, 2009)

colours said:


> but of course, will probably do these tonight :}



Thanks so much, dear ;w;


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aqua Timez_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dei-Senpai_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks so much! I really like the color-tinting stuff you did to it ;w;


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2009)

glad you like :}


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2009)

Could I have an Ava of both of the guys together please?



Dotted border please and make it look awesome like always


----------



## Pepper (Nov 18, 2009)

Manders




150x150 ava borderless square shape
her face, hair and boobs
Colourful and stuff. Will give loff.


----------



## colours (Nov 19, 2009)

*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 19, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- No one ​

Manda, since my PS is dead, would you make me an avatar?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh God I drooled . 
Thanks colours <333


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2009)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*
> hope you like ~​



Gooooorgeous I wish I had your skills. 

Thanks Manda <3
Reps and creds and kisses


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - No one ​
> ...



of course i would, gimme stock 



Kelsey♥ said:


> Oh God I drooled .
> Thanks colours <333



i'm glad you liked it 



Pepper said:


> Gooooorgeous I wish I had your skills.
> 
> Thanks Manda <3
> Reps and creds and kisses



glad you like deary <333

ooh i think i should require kisses now !


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

So this is my first time requesting... 

Aaaand,..uhm. 

I'd like an avatar. 

But Idk if this stock is good enough. 
 Is it?? 

If so, I'd like someone to make it an avatar. >.>' Please. 

Decorade it however you want, as long as Irie is visible. <.< 

.. >.> Uh. Also... if possible, I'd like the avatar to have no edges..Y'know..? 

Like this one.. With a black border would be nice.  


Aaah~ It may not be possible, but I'm already dreaming!!


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2009)

it's fine, i'll do it later ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 20, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kyochi​


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 21, 2009)

2 junior/senior avas. 

First;

Second;

Do watcha do.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice weather we're having.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 23, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Juli (Nov 24, 2009)

150x200 Avy please..<3


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2009)

awe shit, i forgot i had requests u__u

sorry guys, will do them asap


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you. #_#


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 24, 2009)

avatars please. 150*150, 150*200. whichever size seems most appropriate for the specific image.May I also get certain words placed somewhere in the image (). For both of them may I get *let the right one in
*
Thanks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 25, 2009)

Could I request a set?

I have a clear render to provide, unless I also need something else. 


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




Render:  I could provide a different render if need be.
Sig size:  Any size you want as long as it fits here lol
Avatar Size: 125*125
Theme: Anything you wish 
Border: Anything you think will match
Text: Emma


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 25, 2009)

Manda, quell my fandom for me. Set get  



Dotted border and no border 

Add some text if you want


----------



## valerian (Nov 25, 2009)

No border, 150x150.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, i would love to kindly request some  your time in order to make me a set 
I have 2 stocks which i cannot decide which would be better for my siggy,avy 
Here they are

And

avatar 150 x 150  and signature max size available for senior member( forgot the limitations  ) and do them in the way you see fit ( i trust your imagination XD)
Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Could i have a underbar with the normal demntions of a underbar with a close up of karins face (the one on the right), With text saying "The Karin Fc" on the right of the underbar? And just surprise me with the rest  Let me know what you think or if this was to veug


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 26, 2009)

haii :3 requesting for avatar.



surprise me mandarh. :B


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 27, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kyochi
- Aldo Raine
- Juli
- Nae'blis
- Darth Nihilus
- Jotaro Kujo
- LivingHitokiri
- Tsubasa
- Confetti​


----------



## colours (Nov 27, 2009)

sorry it took so long guys, i've had a busy rl this past week or two




*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 











*Spoiler*: _Nae'blis_ 










*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Greatness. Thanks, colours.


----------



## colours (Nov 27, 2009)

glad you like aldo :}


*Spoiler*: _LivingHitokiri_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tsubasa_ 





i don't know what an underbar is, so i just assumed you wanted a tiny banner ?






*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Jude (Nov 27, 2009)

yea i like it 

thanks you very much


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 27, 2009)

Perfect,Great,Fantastic.... i have no words to describe your work !!!


----------



## colours (Nov 27, 2009)

so glad you like guys 

sorry it took so long again !


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2009)

Manders ,



Do your magic. No details here, I trust your style. 

Just make the ava and sig senior sized. And ava should focus on her face. Will give cred, rep and kisses.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 27, 2009)

Aw, the waiting was so worth it.  I love my avy. 


Thank you colours.  


(+rep'ed and will credit when I use)


----------



## E (Nov 27, 2009)

hullo babe, can i has avatar out of ? 

it's not much of a stock, since it's a manga panel, but let's see what you can do to it  <333


----------



## Tuan (Nov 28, 2009)

Signature and Avatar [150x150] please and thank you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2009)

Could I request a set?

I have a clear render to provide, unless I also need something else. If the render I provided is bad, tell me and I can get a different one ^^


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




Render:  I could provide a different render if need be.
Sig size:  Any size you want as long as it fits here lol
Avatar Size: 125*125
Theme: Anything you wish 
Border: Anything you think will match
Text: Emma


----------



## Sine (Nov 28, 2009)

avvy
stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none
(could it be similar to something like )

sig
stock: 
size: 500x250
border: none


<3


----------



## Juli (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome..thank you..<33


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 28, 2009)

*Emma Bradley*, turn off your sig, please.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- Tsubasa
- Pepper
- E
- Tuanie-sama
- Emma Bradley
- Shiner​


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, I thought I did lol

*sig off now*


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 












*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Pepper (Nov 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love, love, love. Reps, creds and kisses given.


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shiner_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## E (Nov 28, 2009)

so badass, thank you babe


----------



## Sine (Nov 28, 2009)

it's perfect colours
thank you


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2009)

E said:


> so badass, thank you babe



glad you like booboo 



Shiner said:


> it's perfect colours
> thank you



good


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its beautiful! Thank you so much!
(I like the purples. Its my fav color!)

Thank you again! pek


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Type: *%* - Original sets (avatar + signature [+ profile picture] combo)
Avatar Size: Junior
Sig size: What you feel recommended
Text: Red Version
Stock:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katz (Nov 29, 2009)

Signature and avatar - 125x125

*Spoiler*: __ 








Please and thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 29, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tsubasa
- Tuanie-sama
- WB Ace
- Katz​


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2009)

tsubasa's is done and i messaged tuanie about their stock


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 29, 2009)

Avy of Yoko,  and a profile pic of her too (170 x 170)
500 x 500 sig.
Can i have variations? 
Dotted borders


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 30, 2009)

Mind if I request?

Nothing real fancy

Thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry, manda 

And I noticed our shop no longer has a heart icon. It's a "shop" icon. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- WB Ace
- Katz
- Hollow'd Heart
- ZigZag​


----------



## colours (Nov 30, 2009)

it's quite alright lyssa 

and yes, i noticed that when i clicked on my cp, i don't like how all the shops have the shop next to it though
clearly they are shops if it has "shop" in the title 


*Spoiler*: _WB Ace_ 










*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Nov 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, it's awesome.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 30, 2009)

colours said:


> it's quite alright lyssa
> 
> and yes, i noticed that when i clicked on my cp, i don't like how all the shops have the shop next to it though
> clearly they are shops if it has "shop" in the title
> ...



Thanks  + rep.
Its amazing.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello

I'd like a set from this 



Dotted borders and a nice background with effects would be fine.


Thanks so much.


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, it's awesome.



glad you like 



WB Ace said:


> Thanks  + rep.
> Its amazing.



awesome :>



Kizaru said:


> Hello
> 
> I'd like a set from this
> 
> ...



will do ~


----------



## Eternity (Dec 1, 2009)

Stock:
If it doesnt work:


Type: Set Request

Avy: Focus on the girls face/upper boddy

Sig: If possible, try to get the entire pic in the sig, but not if it looks too small. If it looks too small, try to make it cool when cliping it down...

Effects: Take your time, I want it just perfect...if you can

Thankspek


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, that is just perfect. <3

Thank you much.


----------



## krome (Dec 1, 2009)

please.


----------



## Mihael (Dec 1, 2009)

I would like a set please:

Stock: 

Avi: Focus on Deva realm.

Aside from that you may do whatever you like.


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like two sigs please.

For the first sig just make the top part transparent, no border and resize it to senior size.

Second sig, just add some effects and stuff, and add a border if you want.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 2, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kizaru
- Tengoku
- okita
- mihaelkeehl
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2009)

for Manda :3

150x150 ava and a sig 

You choose


*Spoiler*: __ 






or 






Will give everything required.


----------



## Matt Perry (Dec 2, 2009)

Signature with height limit being 375 pixels.  No need for an avatar with it.  I am not quite sure what a colourful shop can do with a manga image(b/w) but this is the only shop for me.   Regardless, even if all you do is a resize I'll be happy.  Maybe throw a brush stroke or two in there, your choice guys!

Again, many thanks in advance and you'll receive the necessary credits.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 2, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kizaru
- Tengoku
- okita
- mihaelkeehl
- Jotaro Kujo
- Pepper
- Matt Perry​


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 












*Spoiler*: _mihaelkeehl_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

Shit, need to spread some rep. 

Both the sigs look amazing though.


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2009)

start spreading 

glad you do !


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Manda i'd like a set please 


Dotted borders and a nice background with effects would be fine.

Thank you.


----------



## Mai (Dec 3, 2009)

150x150/dotted borders <33


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2009)

will do :}


----------



## Morphine (Dec 3, 2009)

surprise me with a set manda my love


----------



## Pepper (Dec 3, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovelovelovelove. 

Repz, Credz, Kissez


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Waiting for my one, updated it and sent a PM to you colours...


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2009)

yes i know but i did them last night, so i won't get to yours either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Allright then


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you make me a sig out of the top image of the pic and an avy out of the bottom image.:3
Also,make it look pretty.;3


----------



## Okami (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, a Set pls.  Avy size: Normal Member and Signature the same.. I want very Colorful, maybe the same Colors from the Pic, you know? XD and beautiful Effects and whatever you want <3 Arr, i trust you.


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2009)

i'll be sure to do this tomorrow night
sorry guys, i'm tired


----------



## Okami (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright, i can wait.


----------



## Matt Perry (Dec 5, 2009)

Request:

Avatar and Signature set.  Avatar dimensions: 150x200(height) or 150x150.  Signature dimensions: Height not to exceed 400 pixels. <3  Feel free to do transparency or recolor the background if you want, whatever you do is fine. ^_^

Do whatche like guys, I'm sure I'll love it regardless!


----------



## Sine (Dec 5, 2009)

avvy
150x150
no border & could i also have a version of it with a border identical to the one your current avvy has

similar to  again  please


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 5, 2009)

Why do I see sigs? 



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Tengoku
- Champagne Supernova
- Mai
- Revy
- Uchiha Izuna
- Matt Perry
- Shiner​


----------



## Matt Perry (Dec 5, 2009)

Aishiteru said:


> Why do I see sigs?



Shouldn't see mine, love.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 6, 2009)

Please ^^
Avatar and sig =D
Can the avatar have rounded edges and be focus on sasuke please *_* and the sig in the rest of the picture and surprise me with it ^^
THANKS!!!


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> Type: Set Request
> ...



Fixed   ---


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tengoku_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 












*Spoiler*: _Revy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Izuna_ 









*rep&cred*
hope you like it !​


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Matt Perry_ 












*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*rep&cred*
hope you like it !​


----------



## Okami (Dec 6, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Izuna_



Omfg... Beautiful, amazing Job.  Thank you so much. x3 

+rep of course.


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2009)

glad you like ~


----------



## Eternity (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome, will rep and cred when using

Edit: Must spread first, will rep when i can


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 6, 2009)

CAN YOU GUYS PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS........................ :|


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- none​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful work 

Thank you


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 6, 2009)

> % - - - One request per person and you must wait a week until you can request again. (A new week starts once you are given your requested graphic.)


  Its been a week and one day 

Could I request another set? 


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 




Render: . This time by me ^^
Size of sig: 450px ? 200px
Avatar siz: 125x125 and ? if possible ? another the size of 150x150. 
Theme: Any
Text: Emma




If you take up the request, could you make it much like the ? Same size and shape?


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 6, 2009)

SOOOOOOOO AWESOME 
LOVEEEEEEEE IT
THANKS


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 6, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley​


----------



## Sine (Dec 7, 2009)

my favorite thing you've ever made me 
thank you~


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 7, 2009)

I would like a set from this pic, make it pretty



request for manda, if I can choose someone to do it


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2009)

avvys



150x150

similar to  /some can be curved bordered too.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

Haven't been here in a while. 

Signature and Avvy using  please.
The size of the sig as 400x262 and the avvy 150x150 I guess.


----------



## colours (Dec 8, 2009)

will do these later tonight ~


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 8, 2009)

Would like a 500x370 signature from . 
Rounded edges and whatever effects you find appropriate, never been good with those.
*EDIT:* And a 125x125 avatar.


----------



## Uffie (Dec 9, 2009)

Can I just have an avy please dear?


----------



## colours (Dec 9, 2009)

of course dear :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 9, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Yαriko
- sweets
- Fraust
- Pesky Bug
- Uffie​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 9, 2009)

Thin Black Borders
Usual Sizes
Profile Pic. Same borders, 170 x 170 
Profile text: Unbreakable Bonds


----------



## Damaris (Dec 9, 2009)

Set, plz. 
Size: Junior
Type: Transparent
Effects: A glow/light swirl effect would be nice 

I tried to find a HQ stock of her, if it's not good enough let me know and I'll keep looking.


----------



## Katz (Dec 9, 2009)

text: Just another "bad" romance.
borders: rounded corners.

please make it colourful, thank you.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 9, 2009)

Set request for Manders! 



Avatar: Sawako (the girl) being the center of it, with the 125x125 size and dotted borders.
Sig: As big as you can make it, with bright, warm and cheery colors and dotted borders.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Can I also get a 125x125 avvy? I'm not a senior yet so I can't use the 150x150, but I'd like to keep it and use it when I get there. 

And I changed the text thing. Nothing specific unless you feel something just looks right.


----------



## krome (Dec 9, 2009)

and  please. 

I'd like if the avatar was focused on the character in white (Lelouch), and maybe had some text?


----------



## colours (Dec 10, 2009)

shit, twelve requests 

i need to get down to business tonight, sorry for the wait guys ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 10, 2009)

No more requests until my manders gets all of these done.  <3



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Yαriko
- sweets
- Fraust
- Pesky Bug
- Uffie
- Hollow'd Heart
- tsundere
- Katz
- Dana
- Fraust
- okita​


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

Got my name on that list twice. I feel even more special on my birthday.


----------



## colours (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yαriko_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like​


----------



## colours (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fraust_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like, i only did half of them or so
will do the rest tomorrow ~​


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

I couldn't be happier. 

I've repped you recently, so you must wait.


----------



## colours (Dec 10, 2009)

glad you like :}


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 









OH MY! Its so beautiful! Thank you so much, Colours! As before, credit and rep 

(I am in love with what you did for the set! Thank you so much!)

EDIT:
Rep given. Had to spread


----------



## colours (Dec 10, 2009)

glad to hear


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 11, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_




It's wonderful.


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 11, 2009)

thank you love<3


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the last set you made for me.. I'm still using it. 

So here I am requesting again.



Something similar to my current one.... avatar of mario and dotted border please.


----------



## colours (Dec 11, 2009)

read a page back kizaru, i'm not taking any requests til i finish up the rest :>
i have about 5-6 more to do and then i'll add yours


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 11, 2009)

ooops 

alrighty i'll wait.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 11, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- tsundere
- Katz
- Dana
- Fraust
- okita​


----------



## colours (Dec 11, 2009)

already did fraust's lyssa


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

She just loves me.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 12, 2009)

Repped you now.....


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _tsundere_ 










*Spoiler*: _Katz_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dana_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _okita_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 12, 2009)

colours said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> ...


​Thanks, it's perfect.​​


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you~! pek


----------



## Kek (Dec 12, 2009)

Set please. 
Trans of Crona, one version with the kanji and one without. As a heads up, the stock may look like one big picture, and it should be, but the online viewing site made it two pages. The one on  Avy of Crona's face, and could it not be trans? Thank you
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2009)

yay, thank you for putting the shoppe icon up pek !


Hollow'd Heart said:


> [/CENTER]
> Thanks, it's perfect.​​





okita said:


> Thank you~! pek



glad you guys like :3



Kizaru said:


> I love the last set you made for me.. I'm still using it.
> 
> So here I am requesting again.
> 
> ...





Kek said:


> Set please.
> Trans of Crona, one version with the kanji and one without. As a heads up, the stock may look like one big picture, and it should be, but the online viewing site made it two pages. The one on  Avy of Crona's face, and could it not be trans? Thank you
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __



will do :}


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 12, 2009)

2 sig request please.





thanks in advance.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 12, 2009)

ooooh, look at the shiny marquee sparkly thingy 



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kek
- AppleChan​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 12, 2009)

Sig set with this pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's a link so it's bigger: 




Text: Who's the boss? Sasuke x Sakura

Effects: Suprise me. You're the expert. Do whatever you think looks best. I want the text and at least a border. 

Size: Junior?

Can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Damaris (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you so much! You made her so pretty~

Repped and credited of course


----------



## Sine (Dec 13, 2009)

avvy
150x150
no border & also have a version of it with a border identical to the current avvy i have

similar to  please


----------



## Katz (Dec 13, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Katz_



thank you, even if you didn't add the text too.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 13, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dana_




It's gorgeous! pek thank you so much, love ~ ! <333 /hugs


----------



## Rosie (Dec 13, 2009)

A junior set request please for this stock:



If the avie could be Ino, that would be great.

Effects: Dotted border and I suppose sparkly/shiny effects? Never really know how to explain. Just do whatever looks pretty. Sorry if that is vague 

Please and thank you


----------



## Jade (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello. Can I have a trans set out of this.

Have the avy be marco(one on the right) and your decision on border for avy.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Since I can't get a sig out of the picture you told me,  Colours, here's a different pic.


Rounded border. And you already have the first pic of the other sig.  Thanks.


----------



## Yuuka (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi. This is my first time posting in here. A set of this please. 

For the avatar, size will be 125x125 centered on her face with round borders.
As for the sig, if you can make the tannish border around the picture transparent.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## colours (Dec 13, 2009)

haven't completed all the sets
*applechan;* i'll do your other sig tomorrow :>


*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 














*Spoiler*: _DarkAngelSakura_ 











*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kek (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Sine (Dec 13, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 14, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- Rose Red Belle
- Aurora
- Twinnet​


----------



## colours (Dec 14, 2009)

glad you like shiner :>


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

Please could I request an avatar -

- 

- 150x150

- Avatar only (no set) of Yondaime's face, if you include the kyuubi's face in somehow that would be a bonus.

- Dotted line border.

- If possible could you please make the sides rounded like this (with same style dotted border);


Thanks.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2009)

Manda ,



A set. 150x150 ava of the cat and a lovely sig 

as usual you will receive rep, cred and kisses


----------



## valerian (Dec 14, 2009)

Two sigs please. One with a border and the other without one.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

It's beautiful colours, and I don't mind waiting for my other sig. I'm patient when it comes to these things, but I kinda wanted the whole image for a sig for both pictures. I hope I'm not causing trouble.  Can you do that for me please?


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2009)

*applechan*; the only reason i didn't do the whole sig for the first one was because it was watermarked, sorry
i'll try to include the whole picture for your other one

i'll try to finish up the requests tonight


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 15, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AppleChan
- Rose Red Belle
- Aurora
- Twinnet
- Perseverance
- Pepper
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh well...ok. I wouldn't have mind if you left the watermark but never mind.


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2009)

you can take it or leave it
and maybe for future reference you can say you want the entire picture included


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 15, 2009)

Mandapek

Could I have another sig? And could it be a similar height to the current one you made? <3




also Lyssa<3333 Iluuuu


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll take it. I never said I wouldn't, was just wondering why. That's all.


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2009)

Avatar request please, don't really have anyone in mind, anyone who's available is good. 



Text: Mind Games

Size: 150 x 150


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2009)

no more requests til i finish these

sorry guys, christmas shopping


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 19, 2009)

colours said:


> ​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Revy_
> ...


Sweet. ​


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 










*Spoiler*: _Twinnet_ 










*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 









*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 













*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Perseverance_



Thanks alot, it's perfect


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 20, 2009)

Could I get a 125x125 avatar with this stock please? <3


*Spoiler*: __ 





If you could crop it somewhere around her face; wherever you think looks best. Do whatever you'd like with it.




Thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 20, 2009)

Susu pek


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Beυrre​


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2009)

☆ new number one rule to enforce after Beυrre's request


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank god i have 600 posts  *phew*


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2009)

i didn't want to make it TOO high ;x

so i thought 600 was about right


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 20, 2009)

600 isnt bad at all really.. some shops are higher.. i dont blame you though. I will be requesting again soon myself after christmas.


----------



## Sen (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to make a request   Love your work, I don't request at shops too often so that's the main reason haven't really done so yet. :]  I lurk though 

Anyway~
*Set please;*
*Avy: *150x150
*Border: *Dotted like , or a border similar to your own, or no border, but if you think something else would be perfect then I'm sure that is fine too. :3
*Sig:* Not too big, but whatever you think is good. 
Effects: Your choice, make it nice please like you usually do <3

*Stock:* I will give you several and you can pick whichever one that you like the best or think you could make the best set out of if that is okay. 
   (avy of 2nd form; one on the left)

  (If you pick one of these, then just an avy will be fine <3)

Hopefully you like one of those enough, thanks in advance


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2009)

i'll do yours asap sen <3

*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​
hooray aphro


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 20, 2009)

If your not to busy i'd like to make a request Manda 



150x150 with a border the same as yours.

Thank you


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar is awesome, thanks colours!


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 21, 2009)

just an avy.

Also can I have one with text and one without? If so let the text say ~Perfection~

thank you rep and credit.

Also happy holidays


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pepper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love love love love

rep, cred, kisses


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2009)

glad everyone likes, will do more tonight :>


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2009)

requesting 150x200 avatar


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Sen
- Champagne Supernova
- Grimmjow
- Hibari Kyoya​


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 21, 2009)

Could I get a 150x150 avatar with this stock please? <3 



Thank you.


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sen_ 














*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## colours (Dec 21, 2009)

*rep&credit*
hope you like ~​


----------



## Sen (Dec 21, 2009)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg I love them 

Will wear one set now and the other in the beginning of January most likely (given that it is almost the new year)   (Also though I'm doing the Secret Santa thing so if my SS makes me a set then I will be switching to that for a bit but then I will likely wear it again after).  You did a wonderful job with it all, thanks <3  Will rep again later too 

Thanks pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 21, 2009)

colours said:


>



Your the best pek


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2009)

glad you guys like


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 22, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- none ​


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 22, 2009)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*
> hope you like ~​



thanks colours! I can't rep you now, but I promise I'll rep you within 24 hours!


----------



## Kek (Dec 22, 2009)

set please. :3


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2009)

i tried messing with the stock, could you possibly provide better quality stock ? :/


----------



## Kek (Dec 22, 2009)

Its from a site that won't let me Save As, so I had to edit a screenshot. Do you know of a way to get the original from a site like that?


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2009)

yes please, if you want you can just link me to the picture from the site


----------



## Kek (Dec 22, 2009)

here you go:  It's under 'gallery', second group, and thrid from the last diamond link about mid-way down. 

Though maybe the stock is just bad quality to begin with. >,>

If so, you can disregard my request.


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2009)

i'll work with it :>

it'll be done tomorrow or so


----------



## Damaris (Dec 23, 2009)

Request: Transparency
Type: Set
Size: Junior
I just want the two colored-in characters in the transparency. I know they are on different levels in the original stock, if you could line them up/make them the same size in the sig, that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## colours (Dec 23, 2009)

will do ^w^


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 23, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kek
- tsundere​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

Avatars please. 







For this last pic, is it possible to animate it from the top panel to the last? And include the words I love you" ?

Senior Sized, and you can decide on the border.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 27, 2009)

request 
set, trans sig

150x150


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 27, 2009)

*FullƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄ƷMoon*, this is a request shop, not a place to explicitly criticize people on their choice of stock for THEIR sets. Please delete your post.

The only time when someone is allowed to complain about the stock is either colours or me, as we are allowed to refuse any request due to either technical or personal reasons.



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kek
- tsundere
- AppleChan
- sweets​


----------



## Red (Dec 27, 2009)

Set request

Link: 
Avy size: 150 X 150
Signature size: At your discretion.

Credit and rep


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2009)

I want an avy like Mandas


----------



## colours (Dec 27, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> I want an avy like Mandas



i know i said request one

but you have to look for stock and all of that


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2009)

ahh come on Manda, you know me:33


----------



## colours (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm already too lazy to find my own stocks, so go and search christian


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2009)

but you must know how lazy I am:33

but okay Manda


----------



## colours (Dec 27, 2009)

well i make the icons, you supply the stock


----------



## Krix (Dec 27, 2009)

<3 .


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 27, 2009)

Set please manda. Senior with a 150x200 ava



Prefered ava focus on Law, but w/e works best. Transparent sig if you can make it work, but I shall leave it up to you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 27, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kek
- tsundere
- AppleChan
- sweets
- Red
- Krix
- krome
- Aldo Raine​


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

Changed my stock/request.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2009)

Edit: Only two links now.
 pr (you can choose)
Same sizes, etc.
Plain Black Borders
Avy of Sharon, and an Avy of Roman.
Can my profile pic (170 x 170) have my name (Roma) in it? 
May i have variations?


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2009)

i'll do this either tonight or tomorrow guys :3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2009)

Mandaaaa, just want a pretty, 150 x 150 avy from ~ <3

I want the avy to be centered and focused on Jirachi (the one floating in front of the tree, with the star-shaped head). I'd prefer to have all of his body in the avy as well, even being able to see a little of the scenery around him. I want the border to be dotted, but also to have that effect that you have on your current avy (with two sharp corners and two rounded corners). Just make it look colorful and a bit brighter and pretty. :3


----------



## chrisp (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I have an avy Manda?:33 I want a big avy with border like you


----------



## chrisp (Dec 30, 2009)

And can I also have this as a sig?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sine (Dec 30, 2009)

avvy
150x150
border same as yours

similar to  please


----------



## krome (Dec 30, 2009)

New request w/ better quality stock (?):


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 30, 2009)

No more requests until all of these are cleared!


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kek
- tsundere
- AppleChan
- sweets
- Red
- Krix
- krome
- Aldo Raine
- Hollow'd Heart
- Death-kun
- Zarigani
- shiner​


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _tsundere_ 










*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 










*Spoiler*: _Red_ 










*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 










*Spoiler*: _krome_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 30, 2009)

i love it  damn colors, your so amazing!


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 














*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

sweets said:


> i love it  damn colors, your so amazing!



glad you like, don't forget to cred and rep :3




*Spoiler*: _Zarigani_ 











*rep&credit*
whew, all done !​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 30, 2009)

colours said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's great, but can i have an sig to go with the avys, and individual avys of the boy and girl kissing?​


----------



## Krix (Dec 30, 2009)

That is truely amazing <3 Thank you so much!!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

Colours, your awesome.


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

glad you like apple !



Hollow'd Heart said:


> It's great, but can i have an sig to go with the avys, and individual avys of the boy and girl kissing?​



you're kidding right roma ? you said i could choose what i wanted to do

sorry but i think i'm done tonight and maybe i need to make a new rule stating that people need to be more specific about their requests :sweat



Krix said:


> That is truely amazing <3 Thank you so much!!



glad you like it :3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2009)

At first, I was thinking that I wanted Jirachi more in the center. But then after thinking about it, I realized right in the center would be sort of... boring. 

So you did an awesome job colours. Thank you very much.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, my bad. I'm keeping it.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Greatness! Thanks, panderly pie.


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2009)

Death-kun said:


> At first, I was thinking that I wanted Jirachi more in the center. But then after thinking about it, I realized right in the center would be sort of... boring.
> 
> So you did an awesome job colours. Thank you very much.



yeah i tried the center but then i saw the stars in the corner and had to move it down 

glad you like :>



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oh, my bad. I'm keeping it.



glad you like it regardless 



Aldo Raine said:


> Greatness! Thanks, panderly pie.



you're welcome mah fwiend


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you colours :3 

sorry bout the stock and all


----------



## Sine (Dec 30, 2009)

dazzling  , thank you colourful ·. *˙·° ◦.∙ º ∙


----------



## Muse (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello I have a request for Colours ^^



A 150x150 avatar of all three of their faces if possible, and if not then just the girl is fine, and a sig to match.  As far as effects go just work your pretty colorful magic please


----------



## Kiki (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I get a set of 

Avatar: 150 x 200

Sig: Do what you want with it, just make it pretty. Thank you! <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Dec 31, 2009)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Muse
- Ngure​


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2009)

A set with  image, pl0x?

Avatar ? 125x125 with rounded corners
Signature ? I really don't know about the size. Could I leave it up to the pros to determine what size would be good after working their magic? With rounded corners.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 1, 2010)

manders I has a request for you.

Set request, senior size ava.


*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 









Choose whatever stocks you want.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 2, 2010)

For Manders!  



Junior set-size please (avatar being 125 x 125), with bright colors and dotted borders. Please and thank you ~ <33


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 3, 2010)

can I get a sig out of this?

write on the sig "perfume- the story of a murderer~'

and ava from this



request for manda<3

thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

for pandu  ava with border like your current. take your time, i won't use right away.


----------



## valerian (Jan 3, 2010)

Size 150x150, no border and dotted border.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 5, 2010)

for a set
Same sizes as usual.
Thin Black Borders.
I'll be sharing this set with Dani, so a avy of the boy would be nice.

No rush, since i have school in a few days.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Muse
- Ngure
- Pesky Bug
- Tendou Souji
- Dana
- Yariko
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Hollow'd Heart

will do these tonight :]​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Any of you two as you're both awesome

Set please
Avatar size 150x150 and sig size whichever size you think would look good as long as it isn't too big
No text
Dotted, rounded


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 5, 2010)

sorry, manda &hearts;


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Muse
- Ngure
- Pesky Bug
- Tendou Souji
- Dana
- Yariko
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm​


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2010)

*hollow'd heart & atlantic storm;* i'll do your guys' tomorrow i'm burnt out ;(


*Spoiler*: _Muse_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ngure_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tendou Souji_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dana_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Muse (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you colours, it's beautiful<3 

I'll rep asap, sorry 24hrs


----------



## Kiki (Jan 6, 2010)

Amazing!!! <3 Thank you! +repped


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 6, 2010)

manders you are the best ever. Thanks. 

I have to spread though.


----------



## valerian (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, it looks amazing.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 6, 2010)

It's wonderful.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2010)

Sure thing Colours


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 6, 2010)

omg thank you manda


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2010)

glad you guys like :]
yay alinakins !

okie dokie brenda ~


----------



## Mandy (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh Twinie-chan, it's beautiful~  thank you so much! pek


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2010)

glad you like twinnie chan


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2010)

I've repped you now.


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2010)

liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 6, 2010)

I did for sure now.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 6, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm​

love you, manda and your hardwerking ass. <3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

Another request for you, Colours, but a set this time. 



Border: 2 rounded, 2 pointed thingy lol.
Size: Senior
Text: Something hot, if you can't think of anything, that's fine.
Avy of the boy on the bottom.

I'd like my request to be similar to this, or anything that fits: 

Thanks.


----------



## colours (Jan 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 











*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 7, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- none ​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 7, 2010)

colours said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> ...


​Thanks! I love it. I'll link this to Dani.​​


----------



## colours (Jan 7, 2010)

glad you like roma


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 7, 2010)

It's awesome Colours!  Thank you! Your awesome at this!


----------



## colours (Jan 7, 2010)

happy you like ~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey colours i'd like a set of this please.

Avy 150 x 150

I'd like the border to be the same as the set you just did for Applechan.

Thank you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 7, 2010)

Set request? If you aren't too busy, I mean. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Sig Image: 
I've rendered that and colored it myself. I actually did that for this purpose lol
Size: something big but not too big...you can pick. 
Text: Alessio Oroartiglio
Smaller text: (if possible) The crimson assassin
_
If I can provide it, could I ask if you could make it pop out? Sorta like this: . If not, then forget about the italicized words._

Avatar: 125 x 125 and if you can, two more by 150 x 150 and 140 x 170?
Text: Alessio


----------



## Mai (Jan 8, 2010)

Senior set please


Border: like  for the avatar (but on the other way)
Dotted ones for the sig

Thanks :>


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 8, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Champagne Supernova
- Emma Bradley
- Mai​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww..Can we use the examples?  (for example lovely complex ones)


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 8, 2010)

Set

Avatar:
Size: 150x200
Border: 2 Corners Rounded, 2 Corners Regular. 1px Black, 2px White
or just anything you think is nice

Sig:
Size: Anything you deem nice
Border: Anything you deem nice


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 8, 2010)

Banner request. 




I'd like it to say D&A's Ganja Shop or D&A's Weed Shop. Effects, up to the artist :33

Or I can let the stock be up to the artist as well, in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2010)

*darth&emma*; i've messaged you about your requests :3


*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 9, 2010)

Fantastic work once again


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 9, 2010)

MandyyyPandyyy

Usual size and borderpek


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahhh, *FirstMoon*, you likez Lovely Complex? 

Sure you can, just please credit me. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Darth Nihilus
- Skotty​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd like to request a 125x125 avatar. 

[I want the avatar made from the guy wearing the white sweater vest] 

..uhm, I'd also like it to have the same border as the last avatar that was made for me: 


*Spoiler*: __ 






 
Decorate it however you want. C: 
Please and thank you.


----------



## Mai (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 















*rep&credit~*​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah! Its so awesome! I love Ezio so much! Thank you, thank you, thank you! 
Rep and credit will be given! I will use it immediately! 

*hugs you until you pass out*​


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoa Whoa Whoa :33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 10, 2010)

They look so awesome.  Thank you! 


I repped, and I'll credit when I use.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Colours 

Can you make this set?



Sig-
Size: Senior
Border: Anything
Transparency

Avy- close up on the face
Size: Senior
Border: Matching
Transparency

And any other effects that look cool


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 10, 2010)

Finaly 600 posts  
Can I get a set of like these two people like across from each other and whut not jusy go crazy :33

*Edit-* ohh can i get the avy in a star shape  pleasee


----------



## Roy (Jan 10, 2010)

Set by colours :3





Sig Text: Brett Favre
Avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: whatever works..

Just do your thing :3


----------



## colours (Jan 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Cubey
- ~Namine
- Roy
- Uchiha Izuna

i'll do these asap :]​


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Avatar of Orochimaru, could you add some purple effects to it aswell? No border, dotted border, and one with the same border as your current avatar. Thanks. :33


----------



## krome (Jan 12, 2010)

please.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 12, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Cubey
- ~Namine
- Roy
- Uchiha Izuna
- Jotaro Kujo
- krome​


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 13, 2010)

request for manda

sig with this girl


and avy with that little thing in right

thanks<3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 14, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Cubey
- ~Namine
- Roy
- Uchiha Izuna
- Jotaro Kujo
- krome
- Yαriko
- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2010)

Your work is beyond amazing girls, great job! 

*Colours*, can you make me an avatar and a signature, please? 

The *avatar* would be this picture:  (100 x 100; rounded; no border)

The *signature *would be this one:  (420 x 155 or something like that; rounded; no border)

I have no particular idea about it, so surprise me. 

Thank you so much for your time and attention!


----------



## colours (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm taking a break guys, your sets aren't complete yet

but maybe next week or so


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2010)

colours said:


> i'm taking a break guys, your sets aren't complete yet
> 
> but maybe next week or so



It's ok, I can wait. Thanks a million!


----------



## colours (Jan 15, 2010)

don't forget to shut off your sig ;]

we don't want lyssa to get angry

@omg if i could follow my own rules !


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2010)

colours said:


> don't forget to shut off your sig ;]
> 
> we don't want lyssa to get angry



Yeah, I keep forgetting to turn it off.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 15, 2010)

You heard manda, no more harassing her cute little ass :3


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Cubey
- ~Namine
- Roy
- Uchiha Izuna
- Jotaro Kujo
- krome
- Yαriko
- Hollow'd Heart
- David1822​


----------



## Synn (Jan 15, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> You heard manda, no more harassing her cute little ass :3



Who is Manda (apart from Oro's summon)? 

EDIT: signature is now off, silly me.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

*Colours please*


150x150 
Dotted, rounded, solid and the partially rounded and bordered one
Set please
No text

Thanks in advance


----------



## gon66 (Jan 16, 2010)

requesting 150x200 avatar.
[/IMG]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2010)

( @gon66: You have to have at least 600 posts to request here....  )

May I request a set again? Its been 7 days today ^^ 

I'm on a Bleach forum and I'm not allowed to have my current set because its "too" big *coughs* no its not.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





Image: .
Size: 530 by 350 
Text: The Black Wolf
Super small text (if possible): Emma and then of the same sig with the text "MagitekElite" and then another that's blank...if you can. 


Avatar: 
Size: 140 by 170, 125 by 125, 150 by 150 -- if its okay with you to make so many...




If that's too confusing, just tell me and I'll change it...

(It has been 7 days, correct? I got my last one on the 10th...)

Oh, and yes, I asked for permission to use the images it and he said, and I quote: "Ahahah, go right ahead."


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey yo, are you all blind? No more requests for now!

*David1822*, manda is colours.

*gon66*, you aren't allowed to request because of your post count.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooops! >.<

Sorry didn't see that


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 18, 2010)

set please 
sizes up to you, doesn't have to be the whole pic either



make it pretty


----------



## Ina (Jan 19, 2010)

150x200 make it look similar to 
Thanks <3


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

will start these tonight ~


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2010)

colours said:


> will start these tonight ~



Thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2010)

*AYO, NO MORE REQUESTS. STOP.*


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Cubey
- ~Namine
- Roy
- Uchiha Izuna
- Jotaro Kujo
- krome
- Yαriko
- Hollow'd Heart
- David1822
- Atlantic Storm
- Emma Bradley
- Luna Laverne
- Ina​


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

just stating that i'm going to be rejecting a few, the stocks are horrible and definitely NOT high quality 

AY YO LYSSA <3


----------



## Ina (Jan 19, 2010)

colours said:


> i'm taking a break guys, your sets aren't complete yet
> 
> but maybe next week or so


I totally missed this


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

it's next week ina, no worries :3


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2010)

colours said:


> just stating that i'm going to be rejecting a few, the stocks are horrible and definitely NOT high quality
> 
> AY YO LYSSA <3



Mine was rejected?  Just wondering...


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

oh, i cannot tell right now :>
my work blocks all images but i will let you know when i get home


----------



## Synn (Jan 19, 2010)

colours said:


> oh, i cannot tell right now :>
> my work blocks all images but i will let you know when i get home



Ok, ty.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wanted to remind both of you (Mandy and Lyssa) that i had deleted my post so you don't have to do my request.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2010)

*comes in*

i would like a set of miss pixie lott. 



i would like that really cool looking border..white and rounded for both the avatar and sig...and maybe writh Pixie Lott in a corner or where ever it looks good on the sig. other then that...just go with th flow. 

request for amanda. 

please and thank you. :33

*exits*


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 19, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> *AYO, NO MORE REQUESTS. STOP.*
> 
> 
> *housekeeping*
> ...


 
Please read the rules.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 19, 2010)

i can wait... just wanted to request cause i would've forgotten otherwise. 

no rush at all.


still...so fast roma!


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

quoting from the rules considering half of the photos weren't even useable
if you need examples, i'll be happy to provide them ~



Cubey said:


> Hey Colours
> 
> Can you make this set?
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





% - - - You MUST give us high quality stock to work with. All stock must be put into spoiler tags to avoid page-stretching and vertical elongation.



Uchiha Izuna said:


> Set plz.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





% - - - You MUST give us high quality stock to work with. All stock must be put into spoiler tags to avoid page-stretching and vertical elongation.



krome said:


> please.





% - - - You MUST give us high quality stock to work with. All stock must be put into spoiler tags to avoid page-stretching and vertical elongation.



Atlantic Storm said:


> *Colours please*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





this is a rule i'm setting into place for myself now, i'm not doing basically 4 different sets
please choose one border and i'll complete it for you ​


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 19, 2010)

I like your rejected symbol.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd like a 150x200 ava of the Smoker on the far right. Either curved border, or just make the ava transparent.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _~Namine_ 






that's the best i could do for a star ava





*Spoiler*: _Roy_ 













*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 












*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 











*rep&credit*

haven't completed them all yet ~​


----------



## krome (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry. I'll guess I'll be canceling my request. 


:33 It's cute.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2010)

i want that kitten


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I can request now?  Avies please. If I can't, tell me so.



Animated avy to the last panel. For the last panel, include both whole bodies. 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid. 



Avy
Senior
and Border dotted.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2010)

Manda, I lahv you. That cat is adorable. 

Sorry, I've been a bad owner... Sometimes I look at the stock, sometimes I don't. I don't know what Manda counts at high quality, but if it's clear that it's shit quality, I won't add you to the list.

And thanks Roma (can I call you that? ) for reinforcing the rules. xD


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Emma Bradley
- Luna Laverne
- Alex.
- Aldo Raine
- AppleChan​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 19, 2010)

for next weekend. Don't do til then please.
Dotted borders.


----------



## Synn (Jan 20, 2010)

colours said:


>



You're legendary, colours! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ina (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you, I love it


----------



## Roy (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you! 

I will use this on game day


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2010)

you're lucky they won roy


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 20, 2010)

Colours, do you mind if I change my request?


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2010)

nope, if i hadn't made them already it's not a big deal :]


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks love, will use it tomorrow<33

need to spread-_-'


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

colours said:


> quoting from the rules considering half of the photos weren't even useable
> if you need examples, i'll be happy to provide them ~
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Colours, I'll choose rounded


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2010)

read the rules ~

you need 600 posts to request from here, sorry !


----------



## Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

Some awesome avys, not too much effects, but some is ok:


*Spoiler*: __ 









125x125 size


Make my sweet girl look awesomepek


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Set please.  No special requests from me, do what you'd like.


Stock



Thank you very much!


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 20, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Luna Laverne
- Alex.
- Aldo Raine
- AppleChan
- Merose Tengoku
- Nuriel
- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## Eternity (Jan 21, 2010)

Cancel my request


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 21, 2010)

Can i get a 150x200 avie of this pic please  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## colours (Jan 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Luna Laverne
- Alex.
- Aldo Raine
- AppleChan
- Atlantic Storm
- Nuriel
- Hollow'd Heart
- Aphrodite​
doing these tonight :3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 21, 2010)

If you did not start on mine, I've changed the second thing, instead of a sig, it's an avy for both.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 22, 2010)

set it be  border on the ava like your current, Panda. feel free to add effects.

changed stock Aishiteru. better?


----------



## Matariki (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like a set with 150x150 avvy



Thanks


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 23, 2010)

Set.

Avatar: 
Style: 
Text: Rachel.
BlazBlue underneath it.
Size: 150 x 200

Sig: 
Do whatever you feel is nice.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 23, 2010)

*No more requests until these are all finished. No posting in advance. And Morphine, your stock is no where near HQ.*



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Luna Laverne
- Alex.
- Aldo Raine
- AppleChan
- Atlantic Storm
- Nuriel
- Hollow'd Heart
- Aphrodite
- Morphine
- Bannai
- Koroshi​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2010)

*emma;* i messaged you about your request ~


*Spoiler*: _Luna Laverne_ 










*Spoiler*: _Alex._ 












*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 










*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 









*rep&credit~*​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nuriel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 














*Spoiler*: _Bannai_ 









*rep&credit~*​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 









*rep&credit~*​


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it as usual and thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you Colours.  I love it. Already repped and will credit when use.


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2010)

glad you guys like :3~


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 23, 2010)

Amazing Colours, will rep and cred when I use.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 23, 2010)

You made Gackt even more cute pek


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 23, 2010)

It's perfect.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 23, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley (??)​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2010)

glad you guys like :3

and yup, i messaged her lyssa ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU- you're amazing

No wounder you're shop has so many posts


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope the message I sent back was good enough. If it wasn't good in the changes, then I'll send another. Unless I was suppose to post the information here?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2010)

Requesting a profile pic from Manda


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2010)

It's awesome , Amanda. <3 

Thank you!!!! 

The rep will come soon...as soon as i spread some.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I'd like a set of this please

I'd like the border for the avy and sig to be the the same as Nihilus's.

Thank you


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nuriel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much!​


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 24, 2010)

Manda, "yup" as in delete or keep Emma Bradley on the list?


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley (??)
- Darth Nihilus (??)
- Champagne Supernova​


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2010)

yes, keep her on the list :3

i'll be finishing these requests tonight and hopefully be posted as well


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 25, 2010)

Alyssa, Mandy
Manders ? <3 usual size  and border
and tell me if the stock is too lq ok


----------



## Nami (Jan 26, 2010)

Colours, may I have a set with this? :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 26, 2010)

Skootttttttyy deearr, not sure if your stock is suitable. I just put you on the list with the two question marks in brackets. Wait til manda gets here 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Darth Nihilus
- Champagne Supernova
- Skotty (??)
- Maka Albarn​


----------



## Uffie (Jan 26, 2010)

just an avy please, whenever you get round to it.  I'm not that bothered about textures or whatever, just some nice colours would be great :3


----------



## Okami (Jan 27, 2010)

Set's please from both.. if indeed such a _thing_ is possible.  




Size: Senior Member.
Border: What do you think.
Awesome effects.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Darth Nihilus
- Champagne Supernova
- Skotty (??)
- Maka Albarn
- Uffie (??)
- Uchiha Obito​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 28, 2010)

Set request for Colours. 





Avies of those two, and



Sig of this. Just need some resizing and some effects.

Dotted border.
Senior Sized.

Thanks.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 28, 2010)

^  .


Anyway, requesting a profile pic.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2010)

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE ALL FINISHED. NO POSTING IN ADVANCE.*


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Darth Nihilus
- Champagne Supernova
- Skotty (??)
- Maka Albarn
- Uffie (??)
- Uchiha Obito
- AppleChan (??)
- Aldo Raine​


----------



## Jade (Jan 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aurora_



Even though I was late, Thank you. Been without internet for awhile.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 29, 2010)

I changed my request. Instead of avies of all 3 pictures, sig of the last one.


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry guys, they'll be complete by tomorrow !


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 30, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> *NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE ALL FINISHED. NO POSTING IN ADVANCE.*
> 
> 
> *housekeeping*
> ...


 
Follow the rules.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 












*Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_ 












*Spoiler*: _Maka Albarn_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Obito_ 














*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Bannai_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 30, 2010)

Colours...I love you.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

Delicious <3 at 24 hours at the moment though
But I'll give you a nice Gibbs rep later


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 30, 2010)

Great as always manda, thanks!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2010)

Reminding myself to rep you twice


----------



## Okami (Jan 30, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Uchiha Obito_



Oii, that's Awesome, Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

glad you guys like ~


----------



## Uffie (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it, spreading like a bitch


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 30, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

blip bloop​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

so glad you like uffie :33


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 30, 2010)

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: Senior sized
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig text: Sharon Tate
Dotted borders


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 30, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANK YOU!

It's very lovely! Will use and rep and credit! ​


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





colours said:


> Colourful Art Shoppe of Love!
> 
> *Welcome to  and ' first art thread.*
> 
> ...






so i am not allowed to request here either right >.>


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

nope, only 5996 posts to go


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 30, 2010)

it says 600 not 6000

600 is too many as it is >.> so unfair


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope, you're not allowed. Please remove your signature, too.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2010)

life's not fair <__>


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry about the sig >.> 

and i hope this doesn't count as spam but your shop icon has an "e" at the end i think thats a typo if you weren't aware now you are.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing as always.

Will cred/rep once 24 hours is over.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there. 

Colours please.

*Stock:*
 Avatar: 
 Sig: 
*Size:* 150x200 sized avatar, w/e size you think looks good for sig
*Border:* Rounded and dotted. If you can't do both(I'll rep you twice if you do both), just do rounded.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello :3
Set please.

Ava: 150x150 - focused on Naruto&Sakura
Senior sized.
Do what you want. :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 31, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm
- December (??)​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

Ava;
150x150 Dotted or a Round Dotted


Sig;
Max width of 480 and Max height of 420 (You can crop the pic if you want)


Thanks :33


----------



## Rosie (Jan 31, 2010)

Just an avie.

Rounded with dotted borders.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 31, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm
- December (??)
- Kelsey♥
- Rose Red Belle​


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jan 31, 2010)

Could I get a set? :3 

Stock: 

150x200 if you can for the avatar, just a senior sized sig, both are rounded and dotted.


Thank you! =3


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 1, 2010)

Can I have an 150x150 dotted avy?



Thank you in advance!:33


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 1, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm
- December (??)
- Kelsey♥
- Rose Red Belle
- Liquid Sun
- Disko​


----------



## Morphine (Feb 2, 2010)

avas please


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2010)

Dotted border please.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 2, 2010)

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE CLEARED. NO POSTING IN ADVANCE.*


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hollow'd Heart
- Atlantic Storm
- December (??)
- Kelsey♥
- Rose Red Belle
- Liquid Sun
- Disko
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 












*Spoiler*: _December_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 












*Spoiler*: _Liquid Sun_ 













*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 



sorry gloriadoll, the pics weren't really good quality but i tried 







*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2010)

hold my spot plz


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 4, 2010)

I love it, it's perfect.


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2010)

glad you like ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 4, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

<3​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2010)

ferr now, i'll take this stock 
(though you don't have to do it early, i'm in a hurry and this is the only stock i see)
set please <3


text: xoxo (or just my username)


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much~ It's awesome! pek

(I'll rep you once again when I'm able to) I also sent you a PM about a question. 

Plus, I'll be using both of the sets, so there's no need to give either one away if i'm not currently using it.


----------



## Muse (Feb 4, 2010)

An avy request for Colours, senior size...and can you not only put the face but some of the upper body as well plz, thanks.



Do whatever effects you want, and round corners thanks


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Muse​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you colours its gorgeous pek <3


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2010)

glad you like :3


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 5, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



Thank you!


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 5, 2010)

a trans for this pic



and an ava with the girl's face


thanks a lot<3

request for manda


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 5, 2010)

Request please. 
(This image is definitely high quality. )

Size: Senior
Border: None for avy, dotted for sig unless you think otherwise.
Text: AppleChan for the avy
And sig: Your choice. 
Remove the text in the picture please, if possible.
Thanks Colours.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 5, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Muse
- Yαriko
- AppleChan​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2010)

Requesting a set for Manda



Do what you want :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2010)

changed my stock


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2010)

2 avys please. ~ Cause I can't decide. >.<


150X200

Effects, surprise me. :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 6, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Muse
- Yαriko
- AppleChan
- Darth Nihilus
- Roy
- April​


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

cancelling my request. >_<


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2010)

that's fine i didn't wanna do it anyways 

i'll start the rest asap


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

XD

meanie


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

of bottom left panel, and  of the far right panel.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 7, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Muse
- Yαriko
- AppleChan
- Darth Nihilus
- Roy
- April
- Hiroko (??)
- krome​


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 










*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _krome_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Muse (Feb 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​





Ahhh it's so pretty thank you, I'm 24hr'd right now, but i'll rep you asap >.>


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

@ colours - I meant the far right panel of the second stock.  I still love this set, though.


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

glad you guys like ~

alrighty brenda :3


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG.  This is like one of the best (if not the best) set ever made for me.  Thank you Colours!


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

glad you like applechan :3

omg krome, i can work on it if you'd like - i completely forgot to click on the seperate link ~


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

@ colours - Only if you want to/have time to. It's no big problem.


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

here you go krome; hope it's okay ~


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

It's lovely.  Thanks~


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

you're welcome :3


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 7, 2010)

Just an avie 150x200 and rounded borders also would like my name on it if possible.


----------



## April (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the avys.  <3


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2010)

will do aphro <33

oh so glad you liked them april


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Hiroko (??)
- Aphrodite​


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yariko_



thanks love I like it a lot<33


----------



## colours (Feb 8, 2010)

i messaged hiroko about her stock, she said she'll look for something else ~

glad you like alina :3


----------



## Eternity (Feb 8, 2010)

Set please pek

Avy: 125 X 125

Set: Your choise


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay request time. 
Avatar of this:

Sig of whichever one works best:



Thanks. :33


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 8, 2010)

Request for Manda  

An avy of this please, make it look like you think is nice


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2010)

Guys, if you haven't noticed already, I'm out of business right now. I'm only doing housekeeping, so there is no longer the need to specifically request manda to make your sets. I know I suck, but come on 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Hiroko
- Aphrodite
- Merose Tengoku
- Kizaru
- Kirsty​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 8, 2010)

One 150 x 150 avatar and one 125 x 125 avatar please. 

 I want the avatar made from the guy with the scarf.  
Oh, and with the the usual border please:   xD I think I'll ask for all my avatars to be made with this border actually.


----------



## Mozu (Feb 9, 2010)

Posting here per Manda's request: 

Avi (top panel): 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Text for sig:

_The far past, The far present and even Tomorrow will be here
Right now, every golden day
Remember the gold, Which indwells in you
Release billions of glorious nights!
Like the stars scattered across the sky, 
You, Your every Universe, recorded
In every single flower sprinkled over this field_


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Hiroko
- Aphrodite
- Merose Tengoku
- Kizaru
- Kirsty
- Hiroko
- Kyochi​


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2010)

^ you have hiroko on there twice ...


----------



## Sake (Feb 9, 2010)

one with no border, and (if possible) one with a border like yours colours~


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- sweets
- Aphrodite
- Merose Tengoku
- Kizaru
- Kirsty
- Hiroko
- Kyochi
- Sake​



colours said:


> ^ you have hiroko on there twice ...


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 












*Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_ 












*Spoiler*: _Hiroko_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 9, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

pek i love yu yet again -reps-


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2010)

*rep&credit*​


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



lol i got done reading the manga i was reading just in time and decided to check the forums right when you posted. Anyway i love it just like i knew i would. 

Thank you


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2010)

glad you guys like :3


----------



## kyochi (Feb 9, 2010)

I love mine.  God, your work is amazing. 


I repped, and will credit now. :33


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2010)

glad you like 

and thanks ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 9, 2010)

Request? If I may.... 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




Basic Image: .

Second Image: 

Could you maybe merge these two somehow? I would like the Earh kingdom sign in the set, if possible.

Text: MagitekElite

Size: Anything, just nothing too big please.


----------



## Sake (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks colours, it looks gorgeous <3 loff given, will cred when i use :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 9, 2010)

an avatar please, 150*150, with a white border (not rounded).


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 9, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis (??)​


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 9, 2010)

May I please have a transparent set with my name on the icon? Thank you .


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you Manda


----------



## Mozu (Feb 10, 2010)

It's so perfect Manda  

Thank you so much!


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

Avatar please.  Dotted border and no border please.


----------



## colours (Feb 10, 2010)

glad you guys like


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey colours i'd like 150 x 150 of this please



Same border as yours. Thank you.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 10, 2010)

A Senior set  white part trans'd and then you can do what you like with it, but I suppose nothing too revolutionary or pink.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis (??)
- Mikecia
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- izzyisozaki​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

Colors please

Set please
Size: 150x200 avatar, w/e for sig
Stock: . Avatar focused on centre image in the top row. The panel focused on his foot and has the glowy thing. And the sig focused on bottom panel please.
Border: The partially rounded with border one for avatar and rounded or dotted for sig please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 10, 2010)

Set request please.


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 



[/IMG]




Senior Sized. Text: Karin
Border: Solid



Only the last panel with Karin, and keep the text. 
Border: Solid too.

Make it look sad please.

Thank you Colours.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 10, 2010)

*Atlantic Storm*, not sure if I can put you on the list, since your avatar is already of the stock you requested. Colours has an unwritten law about this, but we'll see if she cares. Until then, your name will not be on the list.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis (??)
- Mikecia
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- izzyisozaki
- AppleChan​


----------



## colours (Feb 11, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Colors please
> 
> Set please
> Size: 150x200 avatar, w/e for sig
> ...



Hello sir, I've been informed you're going around to multiple shops requesting different variations of the same set. Either you provide a different stock here/there or just don't request from here if you'd rather the other shop do it.

Thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

colours said:


> Hello sir, I've been informed you're going around to multiple shops requesting different variations of the same set. Either you provide a different stock here/there or just don't request from here if you'd rather the other shop do it.
> 
> Thanks



Oh, sorry. I wasn't aware this was against the rules  

Sorry if I caused any trouble.


----------



## colours (Feb 11, 2010)

no troubles, just saying that you could be wasting time for other set makers out there :>

let either of us know which shop you'd like this done at, if you want it anymore


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

If it's alright, I'd like it done at this shop please. Again, sorry.


----------



## colours (Feb 11, 2010)

it's fine, just know that it's sort of pointless to request the same set at various shops

and i'll probably start the requests tonight :>


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, I'll be waiting


----------



## Nami (Feb 11, 2010)

colours  Can I have a set please?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I have an ava please? 

150x150 Dotted


Thanks pek


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 12, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis (??)
- Mikecia
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- izzyisozaki
- AppleChan
- Atlantic Storm
- Maka Albarn
- Kelsey♥​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh by the way Colours, sorry if you've already started the requests, but I changed the request


----------



## colours (Feb 12, 2010)

nope haven't :>

probably will either tonight or sometime this weekend


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 12, 2010)

Set


Size: 150 x 200
Text: Nu-13


Just do anything that's nice.


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 13, 2010)

Wanna request a set please. :>

Avatar 
150x150 with dotted outline.


Sig


Thanks in advance. ♥ (:


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 13, 2010)

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE ALL CLEARED. NO POSTING IN ADVANCE.*



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis (??)
- Mikecia
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- izzyisozaki
- AppleChan
- Atlantic Storm
- Maka Albarn
- Kelsey♥
- Koroshi
- KleinmeisterDepp​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2010)

Colours, about the request, just make the sig. I'll go find a different stock for the avatar.


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 












*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_ 













*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 










*Spoiler*: _AppleChan_ 












*Spoiler*: _Maka Albarn_ 










*Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2010)

Amazing as always Colours, but I need one little favour. Could you put the text "Admiral" on the sig please?


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2010)

it's fine, but please be specific when first making your request


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 14, 2010)

Another request for Manda







I'd like a set from either of these. Hard for me to choose a stock it is, so I'll let you choose which you like better. Add text if you want. I'd like the sig to be of the same size like you did my current one with no borders as well for the sig and avatar if possible 

Everything else is up to you. Work your magiks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 14, 2010)

colours said:


> it's fine, but please be specific when first making your request



Sorry, I forgot.


----------



## colours (Feb 14, 2010)

^__________^


----------



## Mozu (Feb 14, 2010)

I want to request another avatar to go with the set you made me, please. If it could be in the same style that would be nice. 

Top panel:



Thank you!


----------



## Koroshi (Feb 14, 2010)

It's wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 14, 2010)

They are wonderful thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 14, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- Hiroko​


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 15, 2010)

Im back  

150x200 and whatever border you think looks good. As always i trust whatever you do. Also add my name if possible unless it looks better without.


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 15, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: _KleinmeisterDepp_




You're wonderful. (:

Thanks a million dear.


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

colours said:


>



Thanks. But theres just one problem with those avatars. It seems the top part of it is moved bit to the right.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 15, 2010)

colours said:


> ​



Thank you pek


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks. But theres just one problem with those avatars. It seems the top part of it is moved bit to the right.



yeah, that's your stock i didn't do anything 

but now it looks okay hmmm
odd


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 15, 2010)

*Or*


I realy tryed to find good stock :Ano 

But could you make a Siggy out of Which you think Is best


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*


----------



## valerian (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- Hiroko
- Aphrodite
- ~Namine (???)​
*namine*; i'll see what i can do with that stock, it's not that best :/


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_



Its wonderful! 
I love it! Will wear, credit, and rep!  


But...um, could you add some text? 
"MagitekElite" 

If you can, I mean


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

sorry emma, if you would've said that in the beginning i would've but i clear all sets after making them :/

just be specific when first requesting, not after i've already completed the request and you suddenly think of things you wish you had added
*ALL OF YOU*


*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 
















*Spoiler*: _~Namine_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)

How the f


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

i take it you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing as usual  pek


----------



## Innocence (Feb 15, 2010)

let me see, can you do a avatar and a funny pedophila related sig with these two stocks?
Sig: 
Avatar: 

thanks a million


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2010)

glad you like aphro


----------



## Mozu (Feb 15, 2010)

i am also happy :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 15, 2010)

colours said:


> sorry emma, if you would've said that in the beginning i would've but i clear all sets after making them :/
> 
> just be specific when first requesting, not after i've already completed the request and you suddenly think of things you wish you had added
> *ALL OF YOU*​



Oh, okay... 
Sorry.


----------



## colours (Feb 16, 2010)

nope, you don't have 600 posts

and shut off your signature please :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 16, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Innocence​


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks (: 
did great with my bad stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2010)

I originally requested a set, but due to a few problems, I had to find some different stock for the avatar. Well I finally did ~

Stock:
Avatar focused on bottom right and bottom left. 
Size 150x200
Border: Same border as yours and one without a border

Thank you~


----------



## Uffie (Feb 17, 2010)

just an avatar please love


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 17, 2010)

Senior set with a 150x200 ava, manders 

Ava of the bottom panel, sig of the top.


----------



## JJ (Feb 17, 2010)

If you feel up to making a set for me with 150 x 200 avy, it would be much appreciated.  Whatever you want to do with it is fine with me.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 17, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Innocence
- Atlantic Storm
- Uffie
- Aldo Raine
- JediJaina​


----------



## colours (Feb 17, 2010)

will do asap ~


----------



## Rosie (Feb 19, 2010)

Set request for this stock: 

Rounded borders for the sig and avie. If the avie could be Ino too, that would be great.

Please and thank you!


----------



## krome (Feb 19, 2010)

please.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 19, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Innocence
- Atlantic Storm
- Uffie
- Aldo Raine
- JediJaina
- Rose Red Belle
- krome​


----------



## Koi (Feb 19, 2010)

Avatar please!


Could I please have a slideshow of just the seven kitties, in order? :3 (I don't really know anything about animations but if you have to cut one or two that's alright.  Just not the last one!  Heh.)  Senior member sized, small-rounded borders  (or if possible, the bottom right border un-rounded?) please.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 20, 2010)

request for manda<3

this is for the avy, big avatar
I would like the ava



and this is for the sig

thanks<33


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Set Request please :]


Avy 150x150
Sig Not too big or close to the limits, but you can pick what you think fits best.
Borders; like  unless you have something else in mind.  I don't like curved borders too much though, but if you think it's the best then go for it.

Effects; Up to you, I don't really like text in general unless you really think it would fit, otherwise no real specifications.

Thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, from now on, I'm just putting a bolded X after the last name on the list if we don't want anymore requests. No posting in advance, yadda yadda. kthx


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Innocence
- Atlantic Storm
- Uffie
- Aldo Raine
- JediJaina
- Rose Red Belle
- krome
- Koi
- Yαriko
- Sen

*X*​


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2010)

Darth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2010)

Did not see the X


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I have a Senior Set ? I want the set to be of Sasuke and Kimimaro. That means half the avi show Sasuke half the avi show Kimimaro. That goes the same for the sig.

I hope both the pic to be the present darkness Sasuke and Curse Seal Level 2 Kimimaro


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2010)

^ nope, read the rules
you must have 600 posts to request, sorry

and pappers


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 20, 2010)

It's okay, Darth 

*VampireKnights*, the same thing that colours said. And you did not do the request right at all. Please read the front page (and once you have at least 600 posts).


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2010)

i think i am going to make a little template for people to fill out

because i'm tired of guessing what people want done with their sets


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

colours said:


> i think i am going to make a little template for people to fill out
> 
> because i'm tired of guessing what people want done with their sets


good idea, plus i have a different stock for my request, just make a badass avatar with this.


sorry for the trouble


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2010)

already made yours, sorry


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

colours said:


> already made yours, sorry


sigh

allright


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2010)

Innocence said:


> sigh
> 
> allright



you can't even rep 

*Request - set, ava, sig, transparency, animation (limited)
Stock - under spoilertag, or a link
Size - junior, senior, special avatar requirements
Borders - no border, dotted, solid, rounded
Effects - lights, colorization, etc
Text - put text in "---"*

this is what you must use now in order to request, if you choose to ignore it on the first post
then i choose to ignore your request


*Spoiler*: _Innocence_ 














*Spoiler*: _Aldo Raine_ 










*Spoiler*: _JediJaina_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 21, 2010)

Put that on the front page all pretty, Manda  Oh, you already did <3


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Koi
- Yαriko
- Sen

*X*​


----------



## JJ (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you for the set. Much appreciated.


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

glad you two like pek



Aishiteru said:


> Put that on the front page all pretty, Manda  Oh, you already did <3
> 
> 
> *housekeeping*
> ...



oh i'm ontop of it like flies on shit


----------



## Rosie (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you!  

Very beautiful, as always.


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

glad you like :3


*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sen_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sen_
> ...



Thank you   Love it, gorgeous work as always. Like the text actually too 

Will wear in a couple of days


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

glad you like dear :33


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 21, 2010)

*Request:* set, transparency, 

*Stock * 

*Size*: junior

*Borders:* If possible may I have variations

*Effects:* lights, colorization, both (if possible)

*Text:* put text in "Mikecia" On the avatar (white)


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

^ see first post for template and then i'll think about it ;3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a simple 150 x 150 avy please.

Not too sure what border to go with so i'll leave it up to you.

Thank you :33


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 21, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yariko_



thanks manda<33

I will wear it when i get my big ava-_-'

<333


----------



## Sine (Feb 21, 2010)

150x150
avvy
no border
white text:  "you look so cute with your hair attached to me"

could i have one with and one without the text please


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 21, 2010)

YO, DUDES, PS. THE BOLDED X MEANS NO REQUESTS UNTIL _*ALL*_ ARE CLEARED. Manda usually does them all in one shot, so you all were probably confused and I let it go, but in the future please don't fuck this up.

Manda, can you please put the X rule in the first post 


```
The bolded X under the list means:

- we're not taking anymore requests until all of the ones on the list are cleared
- no posting in advance
[B]- is that all? add anything in if you think it's necessary, panda[/B]
```


And if you don't follow the request skeleton, which is easily copyable and pasteable from the front page, your name won't go on the list. *shiner*, I'll let you slide.

*DRAMATIC SIGH* SDFLKJSDLGGH




*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Koi
- shiner​


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

i added it :>

the only reason i didn't do koi's request is because i had to ask her something about it so i cannot finish it anyways
but Mikecia edited her posts to the template

so i am gonna add it back to the list :3


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2010)

nvm           .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 21, 2010)

Request for Manda. 



I'd like a set from this. I'd like the sig to be the same size as the one I'm currently wearing. No borders for either the sig or the avatar. Text, add whatever you want, or just what I had on what I requested last time. Everything else, do what you do best.


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Koi
- Mikecia
- Champagne Supernova
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Juli (Feb 21, 2010)

colours..<3

Request - Ava

Size - 150x200
Effects - up to you..:3


----------



## colours (Feb 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli




*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 21, 2010)

colours said:


> i added it :>
> 
> the only reason i didn't do koi's request is because i had to ask her something about it so i cannot finish it anyways
> but Mikecia edited her posts to the template
> ...



Nothing about this is your fault. It doesn't matter what happens, it only matters that you finish _all_ of the requests  

And let me do housekeeping, love. I'll try and keep up


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 21, 2010)

May I request (been a week, I assure you ^.^)? I dunno if that "*x*" thing applies right now or not 

*I'll delete the post if it does *


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 22, 2010)

The X things only applies if it's at the bottom of the housekeeping list, so yeah, you may request again. The X is just replacing my words when I say "ok, no more requests, no posting in advance." got tired of writing it all out again.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet! Requesting now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - 450 x 350 -- if possible 
Borders - Any, feel free to pick 
Effects - Colorful dark red theme, if you can. 
Text - "MagitekElite" and if I may, smaller text under MagitekElite with the words "Crimson"?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2010)

Request - Sig 
Stock - 
Size - 450x200
Borders - the usual dotted
Effects - Just do your Manda stuff
Text - none

also HII Alyssa


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, Skottzzz 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli
- Emma Bradley
- Skotty​


----------



## valerian (Feb 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - no border and something similar to this:
Effects - colorization, or just the usual stuff you do.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 23, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*, you need to follow the new request skeleton. Found on the OP. Edit your post if you want to be added to the list.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli
- Emma Bradley
- Skotty
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## Krix (Feb 23, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 

*Size*: 150 x 150 for avatar; whatever you think is the best size for the signature.
*text*: remove the words on the signature, and add 'Krix' instead. :] whatever font looks best to you.
borders: rounded with solid line around, whatever color you think looks best.
*effects*: lights & colorization; make it girly looking. :]

thank you!


----------



## Mαri (Feb 23, 2010)

*Request* : Avatar
*Stock* :  :3
*Size* : Senior~
*Borders* : Normal square, dotted border :3
*Effects* : Anything that'll make it look great  [Preferably focused on her face, but again anything that'll look awesome]
*Text* : No text :3 .

Will rep/cred, thankyou


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, and sorry for picking this up late.


----------



## colours (Feb 24, 2010)

that's fine 

just don't forget to credit and rep ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 24, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli
- Emma Bradley
- Skotty
- Jotaro Kujo
- Krix
- Mαri​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 24, 2010)

request: set
stock: 

size: senior~
borders: if possible, can i have a dotted ver set, && a transparent kind too? either or is fine too, if it's waaay too much.
Text: (on the dotted set and if you can fit it on the trans; Sweets)
effects; anything's fine : }


----------



## Fraust (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it okay if I PM one of you a request and you do it when it's my turn? My stock is a picture of my girlfriend, and though I trust people on this forum, I'd rather not just have it hanging out there. If it's not okay I'll just post it anyway. -_-


----------



## Damaris (Feb 25, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Up to you


----------



## colours (Feb 25, 2010)

*fraust;* you can pm me the picture but put the requirements here :]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 25, 2010)

*Request:* Signature
*Size:* 500x2xx (between 200-250?)
*Text:* Loverskins (in a decently big, but not obnoxiously big size); 
They don't know how long it takes 
Waiting for a love like this (With this line under the other, in a smaller font than "Loverskins" and both lines under that word.)
*Effect:* In a similar style to . Not necessarily the borders, but the overall style.

I know it's a very precise request, I'm sorry.

PS: Thanks, colours. I appreciate it. <3


----------



## Damaris (Feb 25, 2010)

changed the stock, sorry D:


----------



## colours (Feb 25, 2010)

don't worry about it

your requests should be filled tomorrow or saturday morning :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 25, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli
- Emma Bradley
- Skotty
- Jotaro Kujo
- Krix
- Mαri
- sweets
- Fraust
- Damaris​


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)

*Request* - Avatar
*Size* - 150x150 & 150x200
*Stock* - 
*Text* - Psychosocial
*Border* - Dotted Square

i love you


----------



## Migooki (Feb 27, 2010)

Stock: 
Size: 126x252 ()
Border: Just a simple 1px black one that will go with my 'Subscriber' icon. I guess 2px would be okay if it looks good.

I trust you. <3

Will rep you and credit you. Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 27, 2010)

*Request* - Ava 
*Stock*-*Size* - Senior (150x150)
*Borders* - Like this:  (can you put various purple colours on the outer grey border instead of only grey? And the light effects on it may remain, please.. Sorry if it's too difficult )
*Effects* - lights, colorization, and bubbles, just like in Manda's ava 
*Text* - "月光の契り" - Just like in upper "Hitagi" part of the sample Ava. "Yachiru" on the lower part, but not as small as in the lower text ^_^

I hope you can do that, Manda


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 27, 2010)

Type of Request: set 
Stock: 
Size:ANY 
Style: Rounded
Border: ANY
Member: Junior
Rep & Cred to give, thanks <3


----------



## Rima (Feb 27, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Anything you think will look good is fine with me. 

Btw, I want to the avatar to be on sakura's face. 

thanks.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hazelnut*, you can't request since you don't have 600 posts.

*Yachiru*, keeping you off the list for now since your avatar is currently the same as your stock.

And, everyone, PLEASE follow the request skeleton. If you don't want anything, it takes three seconds to write "nothing" or whatever.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Juli
- Emma Bradley
- Skotty
- Jotaro Kujo
- Krix
- Mαri
- Fraust
- Damaris
- Innocence
- Miyuki
- Rima

*X*​


----------



## Rima (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'll change it.


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 





you didn't specify an avatar size, so just tell me







*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 










*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fraust_ 





you typed "Loverskins" for text, hope it wasn't a typo





*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 














*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

It looks amazing  thanks pek

24 hour'd


----------



## Fraust (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

I was worried because it's important to me, but now I know never to doubt your amazingness. Thank you so much. 

And no, Loverskins is my nickname for her so it wasn't a typo. :]


----------



## Krix (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to spread around before I rep again, so I will later on today or so. :] Will cred. Thank you so much! It looks so pretty. <3


----------



## Damaris (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, you're the best. pek
Thank you so much, she looks amazing~


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

ya'll better remember to rep then 

glad you guys like, sorry it took so long ~


----------



## Rima (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I love it! pek


----------



## Juli (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't worry it was totally worth the wait..<33


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, can I request now? I changed my avy, Aishiteru 

*Request* - Ava 
*Stock*-*Size* - Senior (150x150)
*Borders* - Like this:  (can you put various purple colours on the outer grey border instead of only grey? And the light effects on it may remain, please.. Sorry if it's too difficult )
*Effects* - lights, colorization, and bubbles, just like in Manda's ava 
*Text* - "月光の契り" - Just like in upper "Hitagi" part of the sample Ava. "Yachiru" on the lower part, but not as small as in the lower text ^_^

I hope you can do that, Manda


----------



## Mαri (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*



Thankyou  .


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

glad you like

yachiru, i'm done making sets for today i might start on it later but i've got a headache ;(


----------



## Mihael (Feb 27, 2010)

*Request* - Set

*Stock* - 

*Size* - Senior size

Other than that do whatever you like.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> yachiru, i'm done making sets for today i might start on it later but i've got a headache ;(



Damn that sucks T_T

But your awesome sets are worth the wait


----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​


I LOVE YOU 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colours again.


aww snap what the hell?


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

better start spreading ;]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

Request: Set/Senior sized
Borders: None
Text: If you want. I'd say to add "Vagabond" and my user name "Darth Nihilus" into the sig, or whatever you think is best
Effects: Whatever you choose


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 27, 2010)

New stock:


text: Sweets


----------



## Mozu (Feb 27, 2010)

set please

avi, senior size, far right panel of the brown-haired girl: 

sig: 

please and thank you :33


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2010)

*Tuanie-sama*, we don't do that type of request here.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Yachiru
- Mihael
- Darth Nihilus
- sweets
- Mozu​


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its wonderful! I love it so much! Thank you, thank you, thank you! 


I'm sorry I forgot about the sizes, stupid me!
I sent replied back to you, but if you'd like me to post it here:

*Spoiler*: _Sizes_ 




150x150
and if you can squeeze another in, 200x200? 




Thank you Colours! I will rep, credit, link and do everything ^.^
​


----------



## colours (Feb 27, 2010)

already pm'd it to you :>


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 28, 2010)

* Request - Set
    * Stock - 

    * Size - senior
    * Borders/Effects - whatever looks best
    * Text - none


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hisagi*, please edit your post and use the request skeleton.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 1, 2010)

Banner request
Size -800 x 347
Images- & 
Text-Bumps Wonderland
Only Pimps , Hes and people who can fly join

Coulor scheme-match this skin-
Not sure if the pics are good enuogh if not just use any cookie monster pic you want
we going VB soon and this skin I made for VB so wanted a nice banner
REp+++


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 1, 2010)

*^Vegeta^Two^*, your request has been rejected because we only make sets, and usage for another site? No thank you. Stocks were terrible.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Yachiru
- Mihael
- Darth Nihilus
- sweets
- Mozu
- Hisagi​


----------



## Sine (Mar 2, 2010)

Request - avatar
Stock - 
Size - 150x150
Borders - No border 
Effects - Similar to 
Text - None
Other - If you could exclude her forehead, mainly just her face & her tatoo in the avatar as much as possible please


----------



## colours (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mihael_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _sweets_ 










*Spoiler*: _Mozu_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hisagi_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 3, 2010)

Once again, I am amazed 
(and next time, I'll follow your directions  Srry.)


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks great Manda, R&C coming your way


----------



## colours (Mar 3, 2010)

sweets said:


> Once again, I am amazed
> (and next time, I'll follow your directions  Srry.)



glad you like
don't worry, just remember next time 



Hisagi said:


> Looks great Manda, R&C coming your way


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 3, 2010)

Request - Sig
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - Solid
Effects - Anything you want
Text - None

Please and thank you 

Edit: Added a new link because the old one wouldn't allow hotlinking.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2010)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - no border and solid
Effects - colorization


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 3, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Mist Puppet
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## Mihael (Mar 4, 2010)

Its epic, thanks a lot !


----------



## Dalis (Mar 4, 2010)

Request: avy (of both naruto and sasuke)
(NOTE: If this stock is not good enough then please do  instead but I'll really appreciate it if i could get the first one <3)
size: as large as possible under junior limits
Border: dotted
efects: colorization


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2010)

OH MY GOD

HOW DO YOU DO IT


----------



## Laurens (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey manda, i'd like to request a set 
it's actually my previous set i made myself, but without any effects, and now i'd like to wear it again, but cooler then :33

*Request: set
*Stock:  
Avy: :    
Sig: 
(i'd like to keep the black bars if possible)
*Size: same as the stocks
*Border: Dotted for the avy? and just the two black borders for the sig
*Effects: i'll trust you with that :33
*Text: no text please

i hope you can do this...

thanks in advance!


----------



## BehraD (Mar 4, 2010)

hi Bro i need a Sexy Avatar and A sige from this pic 

i mean show his breast xD

and adde nice Color for me thanx


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 4, 2010)

Request - sig 
Stock - 
Size - junior 
Borders - no border
Effects- any you see fit. 
Text - "Lorna Love Can't Save You" 

  Fixd it 
tell me if i need to find better stock.


----------



## colours (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr.Pouya said:


> hi Bro i need a Avatar and A sige from this pic
> 
> and adde nice Color for me thanx



lol, no

you don't have 600 posts
try elsewhere


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 4, 2010)

Epic faiure, guys! *~Namine* please edit your post and follow the request skeleton.

*Laurens*, I'm not sure about your request because the stock is not good. I'll leave your name off the list for now.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Mist Puppet
- Jotaro Kujo
- nanagonana​


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Request* - set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - whatever you feel looks best
*Effects* - also whatever you feel looks best
*Text* - "Miyamoto Musashi" - preferable in some sort of times new roman-y font, but whatever you think looks best


----------



## Kobe (Mar 4, 2010)

*Request* - set
*Stock* -  ; 
*Size* - Ava (150*200) ; Signature ( No Preference )
*Borders* - Ava (Plenty of borders to choose from would be good, of course if it's not asking too much) ; Signature ( No preference, just should be a set with ava )
*Effects* - You guys can work your magic
*Text* - No text


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 4, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Mist Puppet
- Jotaro Kujo
- nanagonana
- ~Namine
- Lucaniel
- Kobe​


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 5, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​





AMAZING!! pek

Thanks, Manda <3

I must spread though


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 5, 2010)

Manda, and letting everyone know that, I won't have proper internet access starting from now and until Sunday night/afternoon. If I can, I will try and go on, but it's not guaranteed. Be good to manda


----------



## colours (Mar 5, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Mist Puppet
- Jotaro Kujo
- nanagonana
- ~Namine
- Lucaniel
- Kobe
- Laurens​


Yachiru said:


> AMAZING!! pek
> 
> Thanks, Manda <3
> 
> I must spread though



glad you like, just remember


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

* Request - colours set transparency (love your work)
    * Stock - 
    * Size - junior focus on sakura thin border 
    * Borders -solid
    * Effects - lights, colorization, 
    * Text - put text in sig itsmylife 


hope the stock is ok  

i can get another one just tell me K


----------



## colours (Mar 5, 2010)

*@itsmylife:* could you possibly get another stock ? :<
i can already tell that will not work for a transparency, my program is very limited when it comes to it


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

thats what i thought  



sorry here

better?


----------



## colours (Mar 5, 2010)

magnificent ! 
gorgeous stock too !

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Mist Puppet
- Jotaro Kujo
- nanagonana
- ~Namine
- Lucaniel
- Kobe
- Laurens
- itsmylife​


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 5, 2010)

# Request - set
# Stock - 
# Size - Not to big but not tiny .. i dont want the height any bigger then 430. Avie 150x200 
# Borders - Sig is a trans so no border but the avie doesnt have to be a trans and the border i would like on it is the hal round and half square.
# Effects - colorization on sig and avie but leave the sig transparent but remove the MR from it. Avie same and what effects you might want to add is fine.
# Text - I would like the avie to say Aphrodite and no text on the sig.

Do whatever really i trust your judgement


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Can I have a set please?

Ava: 150x150 and Half Rounded Border


Sig: 400 Max Height, Rounded Border


Thanks <:


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucaniel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Laurens_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kobe_ 



just so you know, this was a one time deal - i don't do variations of sigs to match the avas ;3










*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aphrodite_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Kobe (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks colours, they look wonderful  I'll keep in mind what you said 

one small note though, I think you confused avy stock with signature stock  Ace was supposed to be avy while Luffy+Ace be signature


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 6, 2010)

really pretty colours really really beautiful

thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats gorgeous  Thank you colours, I always love your work pek


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

eep ~

so sorry kobe, i hope you still like it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucaniel_



:33 awesome, thanks. i'll wear it in a few days


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

glad you guys like


----------



## Laurens (Mar 6, 2010)

It's amazing colours, thank you very much! :33


----------



## Sake (Mar 6, 2010)

Request - ava
Size -  senior
Borders - no border
Effects - whatever you want~
Text - no text


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 6, 2010)

request-set
stock- for avatar
for the sig


size-150x200 avatar, sig whatever size you want
border-anything that looks good
effects- i'll let you decide here, hope you dont mind
no text


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 6, 2010)

Hiya. =) I'm Ravin, nice to meetcha~

    * Request - ava
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - whatever you feel works
    * Effects - something cheerful
    * Text - The word 'Smile'

How do people get those cool 150 x 200 avvies anyway? Someone told me once, but I forgot like I normally do. Anyway, thanks in advance~


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 6, 2010)

As usual I love it   and thanks


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2010)

Set request? It's been a week today 

If I may:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request*: Set 

*Stock*: 

*Sig size*: A little smaller than the last one, which was "450px ? 350px"

*Borders*: Any that you see fit, please.

*Colors/Effects*: Colorful. With some red please ^.^

*Text*: "MagitekElite" and another, if possible with the words "Crimson" on it? If you can't do two sigs with different text, just "MagitekElite" please. 

*Avatar size*: 150x150 and if you can, another 200x200? 
Could the avatar contain the image of the Armored Suit with Terra (the green hair girl) on it?





I'm sorry, I'm addicted to your graphics!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

Ravin said:


> Hiya. =) I'm Ravin, nice to meetcha~
> 
> * Request - ava
> * Stock -
> ...



fyi linking directly from pixiv doesn't work, the images don't show up

you'll have to rehost it


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 6, 2010)

Fixed. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Dalis (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Colours! I love them.


----------



## colours (Mar 6, 2010)

glad you like ~

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Sake
- Yariko
- Ravin
- Emma Bradley​


----------



## ~Namine (Mar 7, 2010)

Simply wounderful~! 
thank you will rep when i can


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 7, 2010)

may i please just get a white border on this. 2px please, not rounded.


----------



## Matariki (Mar 7, 2010)

* Request - ava
* Stock - 
* Size - 150x150
* Borders - dotted
* Effects - whatever you want


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 7, 2010)

*Nae'blis*, I'm not too sure about your request. I'll wait until manda says something.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Sake
- Yariko
- Ravin
- Emma Bradley
- Seiko​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like a set of this please.

Size - senior
Borders- dotted
Effects - brighten it up abit but not too much


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 8, 2010)

I apologize for the low-res, but it's what I have. Do whatever you'd like with it, but I'd like an avatar. Reps will be given.


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Sake
- Yariko
- Ravin
- Emma Bradley
- Nae'blis
- Seiko
- Champange Supernova
- breakbeat oratory​
i'll do naenae's lyssa


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi ^^
Just to celebrate that I have 600 posts, I came back to your shop *_* 


Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders -rounded
Effects - Something that looks fun!
Text -"cel"


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 















*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 








*rep&credit*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks awesome thank you very much :33


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

glad you like !


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so sick! I love it so much! Its perfect, just like the last set! Thank you so much! 

Rep and credit, of course


----------



## colours (Mar 8, 2010)

happy you like 

please shut off your sig ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

colours said:


> happy you like
> 
> please shut off your sig ~



Sorry about that 
It's now fixed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Nami (Mar 9, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders/Effects - Whatever looks best
Text - My Treasure


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2010)

glad you guys like ~

*dei;* i'm sorry but you don't have 600 posts 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn​


----------



## Sake (Mar 9, 2010)

wonderful, thanks colours <3


----------



## colours (Mar 9, 2010)

glad you like ~


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks! Awesome job. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 10, 2010)

# Request - colours set with any border please
# Stock 

# Size - junior
# Borders - your choice avatar focus on the guy in the middle
# Effects - lights, colorization 
# Text - put text in sig itsmylife

could u also take the Japanese letters out??

will rep and cred 

thanks


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife​


----------



## valerian (Mar 10, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -  - 
Size - Senior
Borders - No border and dotted 
Effects - Just brighten it up slightly or something


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 11, 2010)

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Effects - (Maybe lights if it looks good), colorization.
Rounded 

Thankyou <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Hazelnut​


----------



## Sine (Mar 11, 2010)

Request - avyy  
Stock -  
Size - 150x150 
Borders - the same as 
Effects - similar to  too
Text - could make one with the text 'shiner' in white on it and one without please. if doable


----------



## Tuan (Mar 12, 2010)

for colour :]
site/blog banner
940x140
text: Tuanie heart icecream && boobs

images to use. dont have any decent icecream/boobs pics. if you any stock in your hands feel free to use :3 ty!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fraust (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't bring myself to request anywhere else. 

Avatar
Senior size finally 
 general style. sadly can't have 150x200. :[
 (let me know if you don't like it)
text: prince NOCTIS (with 'prince' in lowercase on top of 'NOCTIS' below it... not too big of a font of course, I trust ya. )


----------



## kyochi (Mar 13, 2010)

Request: Avatur 
Stock:  
Sizu: 150 x 150 
Border: Like  one pls 
Effects: of your choice 
Text: ''Cin'' 


Please and thank you.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tuanie-sama*, I'll wait until colours contacts me about your request. I'm pretty sure we don't allow anything else other than sets for NF.

*Fraust*, baby your stock is perfect  No worries. Lovely HQ.

*(´・ω・)*, edit your post and use the request skeleton.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Hazelnut
- shiner
- Fraust​


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 13, 2010)

Request - Signature
Stock - 
Size - Whatever is the limit.
Borders - Something technological, circuit-like. I'll leave it to your own artistic opinions, you appear to be pretty good at this.
Effects - Again, suit yourself. Have a field day. Experiment. Have fun with it.
Text - FrostXian, a blue oriented colour, do not make it too large, please.
It would be prefable if "Frost" was more noticable than "Xian", for that's the name I usually go by on the net.

Thank you.

PS: If the signature limit is too large or it's vertical-horizontal ratio is not suitable for your liking, you might want to go for a wide, short signature, or a vertical, thin one. As I said, I mostly want to see what you'll come up with.

PS2: I'm studying graphic design so you better do a good job. 

PS3: Hell, you can throw in a matching avatar if you feel like it.


----------



## krome (Mar 13, 2010)

Request - avatar
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders & Effects - something similar to  would be great.
Text - none, unless you want to add any.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 13, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders -dotted
Effects - lights, colorization 

Please and thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 13, 2010)

Why the fuck is there an obnoxiously big signature right in my face?

*krome*, not too sure about your stock.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Hazelnut
- shiner
- Fraust
- (´・ω・)
- Rose Red Belle​


----------



## krome (Mar 13, 2010)

^ I'll try looking for a better quality one :x


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2010)

dude, turn off your sig 

edit: lol repeat offending


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2010)

Request - Set
 Stock - 
 Size - Senior size
 Borders - No borders
 Effects - lights, colorization, whatever you choose
 Text - Darth Nihilus/Steel Ball Run, like how you did it with my last set


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 13, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Hazelnut
- shiner
- Fraust
- (´・ω・)
- Rose Red Belle
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## colours (Mar 14, 2010)

shut your sig off frost, i have no problem skipping your request 

and delete your other 2-3 posts


----------



## krome (Mar 14, 2010)

Alright, I've changed the stock.  Hope it's a bit better.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm confused, I deleted my sig after I my second post, realizing I should, I probably did it wrong or something..
Here, I'll delete the text too, then.
EDIT: Moridin and I are scratching out heads over this whole closing signature thing, so if you can enlighten us, go ahead.
EDIT again: After extensive destruction of the SL convo, we figured it out.


colours said:


> i'm not here to enlighten but we don't want to see people's sigs
> 
> follow the r00lz or go request elsewhere ~



Rules followed.


----------



## colours (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm not here to enlighten but we don't want to see people's sigs

follow the r00lz or go request elsewhere ~


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 14, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Maka Albarn
- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Hazelnut
- shiner
- Fraust
- (´・ω・)
- Rose Red Belle
- Darth Nihilus
- krome
- FrostXian

*X*​


----------



## colours (Mar 15, 2010)

no more requests, i'll be finished with these shortly !

and sorry tuanie, i don't do banners for other websites
just regular ol' sets :>


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

If it isn't too late to change the stock (and text) for my request, I will do just that.

If it is too late, for whatever reason, let me know and I'll edit the old pic back in.


----------



## colours (Mar 17, 2010)

nope it's fine, sorry these are taking longer than expected

i'm not sure when i will be able to do them since i'm busy after work these days
again sorry for the wait guys


----------



## kyochi (Mar 17, 2010)

^ You worry too much.  I'm not going to use that avatar until I reach senior membership, and I still have to wait less than 2 months for that. lul


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2010)

^ you join in October..i think 6 months have been up?


----------



## colours (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah but i am so slow and unmotivated T^T

thank you for understanding ( and not being snr. member yet  )


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2010)

Request changethed


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2010)

May I request again? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Set
Image:  (if you can, just of the little boy, Manny  )
Border: Any or none, you pick ^.^
Size: 600px × 439px or 550px x 439 
Effects/Theme: Anything, but if it helps, the kid is good and evil. 
Text: "Emma"
Smaller Text: "El Tigre" 

Avatar Sizes: 150x150 and 180 by 270?


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

sorry emma but not at the moment

please read previous posts since i stated no more til these are finished 



colours said:


> no more requests, i'll be finished with these shortly !
> 
> and sorry tuanie, i don't do banners for other websites
> just regular ol' sets :>


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

Just to let you know I edited my request


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Maka Albarn_ 










*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## valerian (Mar 21, 2010)

I love you! pek Those look great! 

Edit: GODDAMNIT I'M STILL 24 HOUR'D


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _FrostXian_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh manda, I love it. pek Thank you. 

I've repped, and will credit when I use.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 21, 2010)

Thankyou so much, it looks great <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 21, 2010)

its awesome thanks rep


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

glad you guys like 
and emma, i can add you to the list now :]

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley​


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks colours, sorry about the whole sig thing.
But you still didn't need to be so rude about it.


----------



## colours (Mar 21, 2010)

it's fine, well it sort of sucks when you have to say it multiple times when it's in the rules

so i'm sorry if i was out of line :]


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 21, 2010)

Requesting please

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - Can it be semi rounded??!
Effects - Surprise me please
Text - In sig: "I've always loved you... always"
Ava: "Cel"


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 21, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x150, senior size,
Borders - dotted ava
Effects - enhanced colorings
Text - "Lost Ones"
Ava: "Milkshake"


----------



## Rosie (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow it looks amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 21, 2010)

# Request - Set
# Stock - 
# Size - Senior size
# Border - Dotted border
# Effects - Brighten it up but not too much


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- darkangelcel
- sweets
- Champagne Supernova​


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2010)

reppp


----------



## colours (Mar 22, 2010)

cronie, please provide stock 

i won't go stock hunting for people


----------



## colours (Mar 22, 2010)

okie, just delete your post so lyssa doesn't get confused then :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 23, 2010)

Edit your post to the request skeleton and we'll see.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 23, 2010)

Please delete that post ^

Yes, it's fine.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- darkangelcel
- sweets
- Champagne Supernova
- LegendaryBeauty​


----------



## Sine (Mar 23, 2010)

colours said:
			
		

>



you're perfect


----------



## Synn (Mar 24, 2010)

Colours, I'd like to make a request if that's ok 

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x150
Borders - I'd like to see it with a solid and a rounded one,  if it's possible;
Effects - lights and colorization;
Text - no text.

Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## colours (Mar 25, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- darkangelcel
- sweets
- Champagne Supernova
- LegendaryBeauty
- David1822​
after these requests i'm probably going to take a break and shut down the shoppe guys :'(


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 26, 2010)

Request - Sig
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever you feel works
Effects - whatever you want


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2010)

Kakashi666 said:


> Request - Sig
> Stock -
> Size - senior
> Borders - whatever you feel works
> Effects - whatever you want



Read the rules before posting... 



colours said:


> *%* - - - *You must have at least 600 posts to request.*


----------



## colours (Mar 26, 2010)

yay thank you david

what he said kakashi, and i won't be doing requests after the ones i stated above


----------



## Synn (Mar 26, 2010)

colours said:


> yay thank you david



No problem.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 26, 2010)

oops, Gomenasai :sweat


----------



## Prowler (Mar 26, 2010)

please 

* Request - Ava
* Stock -  or 
* Size - 150x150
* Border - what you think it's better 
* Effects - what you think it's better 
* Text - no text

thanks


----------



## colours (Mar 26, 2010)

i'm sorry prowler, if you read in the previous posts above i won't be taking anymore requests for awhile 

sorry again ~


----------



## Prowler (Mar 26, 2010)

colours said:


> i'm sorry prowler, if you read in the previous posts above i won't be taking anymore requests for awhile
> 
> sorry again ~


it's ok, thanks anyway


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 26, 2010)

*OK, GUYS. STOP POSTING FROM HERE ON. READ OLDER POSTS, OHMYAGH. >_>*


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2010)

hey guys, i'm sealed so i won't be doing requests til then ~

you're free to cancel your requests if you don't feel like waiting :3


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll wait, your mastery at graphic making is too good to pass up ^.^

Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## Synn (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll wait too.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, colours, is it all right if I use sweets's sig on this page (that blue-haired girl), as it is? Just the sig.


----------



## colours (Apr 1, 2010)

you'd have to ask sweets :]

and please shut off your signature ~


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm coming back for a sig when you re-open.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 2, 2010)

i still wanna my request colours ~ in case you didn't know.


----------



## Mandy (Apr 9, 2010)

I was going to request a new set, until I saw you weren't taking any right now. xD But that's okay, I can wait. :3 I'll always love your beautiful graphics, twinie-chan ~ <33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 10, 2010)

She's unsealed


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

i will be starting these left over requests this afternoon, so people may request away again


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool     .


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

ohh she is  

found a good one...

i edit the pic but everything else the same...

    * Request - set can u make the sig  transparent if not thats alright   and background for the avy 
    * Stock -
    * Size - junior 
    * Borders -solid, 
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - put text in "It was you" and "itsmylife" on the sig


thanks colours 

u said we can start requesting right ?????


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2010)

*Request* - Set :3 
*Stock* -  
*Size* - Sig: 300x235; Avatar: Senior
*Borders* - Like this:  (for both Ava and Sig :3)
*Effects* - lights, colorization, sparkles and bubbles
*Text* - Ava: "月光の契り - Yachiru"; Sig: "Reimu Hakurei"

Thanks Manda


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2010)

Set please, just brighten it up slightly.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 10, 2010)

Unsealed? wut?

Manda, im confused, could you be a doll and make up just one housekeeping post then i'll take it from there? <3


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 10, 2010)

Ehm can you keep on doing the old request?! Or do I have to request again?!


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- darkangelcel
- sweets
- Champagne Supernova
- David1822
- Prowler
- itsmylife
- Yachiru
- Jotaro Kujo​
these will all be completed by this evening/tonight

and if you didn't follow the request skeleton, please do so next time because it makes it easier for myself :3


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2010)

Request - set

Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Effects - lights, colorization

Please and thank you


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Emma Bradley
- darkangelcel
- sweets
- Champagne Supernova
- David1822
- Prowler
- itsmylife
- Yachiru
- Jotaro Kujo
- Rose Red Belle

*X*​


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

Owner!  I want a sig.

Please do whatever you think is best to make this look nice.
Thank you!


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Owner!  I want a sig.
> 
> Please do whatever you think is best to make this look nice.
> Thank you!



^The "X" means that Manda won't be taking requests till all listed on the housekeeping are cleared. >.<


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

No rush.  I'll remind you if i must.


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

no, i'll take kitsune's :]

i'm almost finished with everyone's anyways


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2010)

colours said:


> no, i'll take kitsune's :]
> 
> i'm almost finished with everyone's anyways



Yay, so I will stay a lil longer cuz I'm that impatient


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 










*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 10, 2010)

damn *__________*
always worth the wait <3
Thank you so much colours


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 












*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yachiru_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

holly shit i love it 

rep thanks


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yachiru_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMYAGH!!!!!!! 

I luv them, Manda!!!1 Thanks


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kitsune_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kitsune_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sweet Jesus, it's beautiful.  

Thank you! pek


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 10, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -  /  /  
Would it be possible to somehow combine both sig images? If not, just use whatever one works best. Thanks <3
Size - senior
Borders - whatever looks pretty
Effects - whatever looks pretty, nothing too overboard though.
Text - no text, please.


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> damn *__________*
> always worth the wait <3
> Thank you so much colours



glad you like it :3



itsmylife said:


> holly shit i love it
> 
> rep thanks



i'm glad 



Yachiru said:


> OMYAGH!!!!!!!
> 
> I luv them, Manda!!!1 Thanks



no problem 



Kitsune said:


> Oh sweet Jesus, it's beautiful.
> 
> Thank you! pek



glad you like kitty


----------



## gabies (Apr 10, 2010)

requesting set, im a junior member so i'd like them to be the max size a junior can have 
effects: a red theme if possible, the sig has some red in it, and i like red alot 

stock:
sig: 
ava: 


rep and credit shall be given to the amazing work pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_



Oh my god that is amazing


----------



## colours (Apr 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Oh my god that is amazing



glad you like !

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- RyRyMini
- Gabies​


----------



## Rosie (Apr 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freakin' awesome! 
Manny sure does look dangerous! 

Thanks so much Colours, that was totally worth the wait, defiantly! 

Rep & Credit!


----------



## Mai (Apr 11, 2010)

Set please 

150x150 


dotted borders for both, nice effects please :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



I'm speechless!! That is perfect!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

thank you colours, looks awesome


----------



## valerian (Apr 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks  It looks great pek Sorry for not following the request skelaton, forgot all about it. :sweat


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- RyRyMini
- Gabies
- Mai​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: / or 
Size: Senior
Borders: 
Effects: Lights, colorization, etc
Text: Henshin/Darth Nihilus


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 11, 2010)

Panders  

Request: Siggie 
Stock: 
Size: 550 x 200
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Do your stuff ;3
Text: NONE :FUUT


----------



## valerian (Apr 12, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Colours
> 
> 150x200
> Dotted
> Ava



You're going to have be more specific there mate.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 13, 2010)

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Lights, Colorization and Sparkles 
Text - "Saiko - ダラ-ズ"


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 13, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*, I appreciate the help, but leave the wrist slapping to manders and me 



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- RyRyMini
- Gabies
- Mai
- Darth Nihilus
- Skotty
- Saiko​


----------



## colours (Apr 13, 2010)

wrist whipping 

i'll be doing these tonight guys ~


----------



## Okami (Apr 13, 2010)

colours :33 

Set.



Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
with fabulous Effects but not too much.   


Sankyu.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 13, 2010)

manders i have a set request for youuuuu

Request: Set
Stock:  

Size: Ava 150x150, sig whatever
Borders: Whatever you feel like
Effects: Whatever looks good
Text: None

for the avas, 150x150, make one of chris (the guy obviously) and one of jill (the girl, again obviously).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2010)

Request edited


----------



## colours (Apr 14, 2010)

not all of them are complete, i'll do the rest tomorrow evening :3


*Spoiler*: _RyRyMini_ 









*Spoiler*: _Gabies_ 










*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## gabies (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you thank you pek


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

Avatar Request

Stock:


Size: 150x150
Border : 1pix black

make it look weird, but not too flashy. cant be any more specific than that.

thanks manda.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 14, 2010)

Whoever didn't make it onto the list, please edit your posts and use the request skeleton.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Skotty
- Saiko
- Ōkami​


----------



## Mai (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks colours, they look great :33


----------



## colours (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like everyone edited it now 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Skotty
- Saiko
- Ōkami
- Tendou Souji
- Innocence
​


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 15, 2010)

Request: Set 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Whatever looks good.
Effects: Anything you want <3
Text: Nothing D:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Lights, colorization


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 16, 2010)

*Kirsty*, not too sure about your stock. Change it or wait until manders takes a look at it.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Skotty
- Saiko
- Ōkami
- Tendou Souji
- Innocence
- Champagne Supernova​


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid, whatever size works best
Text: Wd0
Effects: Don't know about this. Whatever fits your liking.
Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

request: set

size: senior
border: up to you
text: "all of time and space, but all i need is you"
effects: up to you
thank you, i'm glad you're open again.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 16, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Skotty
- Saiko
- Ōkami
- Tendou Souji
- Innocence
- Champagne Supernova
- Bleach
- Damaris​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 16, 2010)

Colours


Avatar
150x200
Same border as current avatar


----------



## valerian (Apr 16, 2010)

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Border: Same border as your current one please 
Text: Hisoka
Effects: lights, colorization


----------



## Dman (Apr 16, 2010)

harro:33

my privileges havent come yet

but i kinda always wanted to use this stock with this sig:

avatar
150x200
border: square/plain


do you think anything could happen with his backround, so it kinda goes with this?


also can you resize that^?

multiple reps will ensue and thanks btw


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

haven't completed them all :3






*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tendou Souji_ 











*rep&credit*

----------------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kirsty (i'm gonna try to work with the stock )
- Champagne Supernova
- Bleach
- Damaris
- Atlantic Storm
- Jotaro Kujo
- Dman​


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 17, 2010)

thank you so much manders :3


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 17, 2010)

* Request - set
* Stock:


 Ava:
* Size - 125x125; focusing around the face
* Borders - up to you
* Effects - Just nice with colors and whatever you think looks good c:
Sig:
*Size - within limits, whatever you think looks good
* Borders - up to you
* Effects - Just nice with colors and whatever you think looks good c:


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2010)

* Request - Avie
    * Stock -
    * Size - 150x200
    * Borders - up to you
    * Effects - lights, colorization , also remove the text on there  
    * Text - Aphrodite


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 17, 2010)

Set

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 150, 150 x 200.
Border: Whatever looks nice.
Effects: Whatever looks nice

Sig: 
Size: Whatever is nice.
Border: " " "
Effects: " " "


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 17, 2010)

Type of request - Set ^_^ 
Set size - Avatar: senior; Sig: 350x227
Border -  (for both Ava and sig ^w^)
Effects - do whatever effects you want >.<
Text - Avatar: "Yatagarasu"; Sig: "Reiuji Raven"
Stock -


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

*yachi*; i need stock


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 17, 2010)

I linked the stock 

Okay, i will save it and tag it via tinypic >.<


----------



## Sine (Apr 17, 2010)

Request - avvy
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - no border
Effects - like 
Text - "a millie"


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

oh when i checked stock wasn't there, just the link to my avatar in my folders
alright thank you


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 17, 2010)

Just to be safe, i will tinypic the stock and spoiler-tag it >.<


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 17, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> *Kirsty*, not too sure about your stock. Change it or wait until manders takes a look at it.



Manda said she'd look at it cus I coloured it


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 17, 2010)

* Request - colours make the set really sexy please
    * Stock 
      * Size -avy one 125x125 and one 150x150
       for the sig i want the legs to show soo please make it big..:33
    * Borders - solid squared 
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - on sig " hungry for you"  on avys "itsmylife"

thanks soo much pek 

love your work soo much


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

hey manda.

couldz i haz a avy plz?
150 X 150.
sexy effects.
whatever border is most appealing.


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

^ yeah if you fill out the request skeleton in the first post


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 17, 2010)

Edited my post colours o3o Sorry<3


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

colours said:


> ^ yeah if you fill out the request skeleton in the first post



eye-eye ma'am 

*Request* - ava
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - any
*Effects* - lights, colorization, luminosity
*Text* - hmm..."This War is Ours"


----------



## Okami (Apr 17, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, it's Awesome, thank you. :33


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 17, 2010)

*Kay*, not sure about your stock...


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kirsty
- Champagne Supernova
- Bleach
- Damaris
- Atlantic Storm
- Jotaro Kujo
- Dman
- Dei-Senpai
- Aphrodite
- Koroshi
- Yachiru
- shiner
- itsmylife

*X*​


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

Edited my post slightly.


----------



## K (Apr 17, 2010)

what happened to my avy?


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dman_ 









*rep&credit*

----------------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Dei-Senpai
- Aphrodite
- Koroshi
- Yachiru
- shiner
- itsmylife
- Kay​


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks great  But could you put the text "Hisoka" in the avatar please?


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

oh shit, so sorry

here you go ~


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks pek


----------



## Dman (Apr 17, 2010)

shiiit that buckethead avatar is the shit


i will optain many points by posting around music section wearing that shit


----------



## colours (Apr 17, 2010)

glad you guys like


----------



## Rosie (Apr 18, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - "That boy is a monster"

Please and thank you pek


----------



## Damaris (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gahhhhh
you're so good.
thanks ​


----------



## Bleach (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirsty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks alot! It's so cool pek.

Will rep n cred


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work as usual.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2010)

It's awesome


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you Manda  I'd rep if I could  I owe you that one <33333333


----------



## Morphine (Apr 18, 2010)

Request -  sig
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders -  dotted
Effects - lights, colorization like my ava
Text -  Hold The Cream♥


----------



## colours (Apr 18, 2010)

^ fill out the request skeleton gloria


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 18, 2010)

No requests until everything on the list is cleared! Please read the rules about the "X" on the first post. PLEASE. >_______>


----------



## colours (Apr 18, 2010)

i think it's alright as long as i'm doing most of them and clearing them out

i don't want it to stop people from requesting 


*Spoiler*: _Dei-Senpai_ 












*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yachiru_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 











*rep&credit*

----------------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle​


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorriw manda, i just get confused with housekeeping. not so in tune with NF anymore. but whatever floats your boat. i apologize for yelling


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 18, 2010)

I love it so much, colours  

Thaaaanks<33


----------



## colours (Apr 18, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> Sorriw manda, i just get confused with housekeeping. not so in tune with NF anymore. but whatever floats your boat. i apologize for yelling



oh don't worry lyssa :3



Dei-Senpai said:


> I love it so much, colours
> 
> Thaaaanks<33



glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_




i LOVE U 

awesome purely awesome and sexy 

rep 

thanks colours​


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yachiru_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MANDA!!!!!! Why are you so awesome? 

You made it look so crow-ish.. Damn I love Touhou pek
Amazing ^__^

Need to spread >.<


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2010)

I just want an avy.

Stock: Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: Eternity

Could I have two versions of the avy, one with the text and one without the text?


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 18, 2010)

set by colours pwease..  
Stock: 

Sizes- avy one 125x125 and one 150x150
- Borders - solid squared
- Effects - lights, colorization, etc
- Text - on sig "Lust & Love" 

thankyou soo much pek


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2010)

colours said:


> i think it's alright as long as i'm doing most of them and clearing them out
> 
> i don't want it to stop people from requesting
> 
> ...



Love it as usual. Thanks bunches and bunches.


----------



## K (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG Fuck yeah!!!

thanks manda!


----------



## krome (Apr 18, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - , 
Size - senior
Borders - solid
Effects - surprise me
Text - none


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks it's wonderful.


----------



## KohZa (Apr 18, 2010)

request for colours 

avy:150x150.focus on his face.
Border:thin white
effect: whatever you like 
Text:Hope Esthiem.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2010)

Set please Colours <:

Request - set
*Stock* - avatar:  
signature:  
*Size* - senior, but 500 width, and 400 height max for sig
Borders - 1/4 rounded for Ava and Dotted or Rounded for Sig
*Effects* - surprise me
*Text* - Sig: Banana Vibrator, Fun Ride~

Thanks :33


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2010)

Request for Manda~
Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - Whatever looks good
Effects - Do your magic <3
Text - Spirited away


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 19, 2010)

*Kirsty*, pretty sure you just requested recently, didn't you? not sure if manda is okay with this, but then again she's bending the rules a lot lately 

Update the rules, babe!



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Death-kun
- (º '.' º)~
- krome
- ZexionAxel
- Kelsey♥​


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2010)

I just VM'd you about that


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah maybe i'll update them and say that they can request asap but it may just take longer for me to finish them or something


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 19, 2010)

colours said:


> yeah maybe i'll update them and say that they can request asap but it may just take longer for me to finish them or something



Do it, Manda pek

Your sets are awesome, and you know it


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2010)

okay updated the r00lz


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2010)

I edited my request. I just wanted to let colours know so she doesn't do the wrong thing or something.  I will delete this post if necessary. :3


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Rose Belle_ 














*Spoiler*: _krome_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _(º '.' º)~_ 











*rep&credit*

----------------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kelsey♥
- Kirsty​


----------



## KohZa (Apr 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _(? '.' ?)~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx .


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 19, 2010)

*Stock:* 
*Style:* I would like the picture to remain as it is for the most part, but I would like a subtle fade, comparable to . And may I have versions with and without the fade?
*Size:* 150x150


----------



## Rosie (Apr 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red Rose Belle_


Oh this is interesting. Me like 

Thanks!


----------



## colours (Apr 19, 2010)

glad you guys like :]


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 19, 2010)

*Shiranui*, please use the request skeleton.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 20, 2010)

manda, you're seriously amazing <333 rep after i spread, will wear soon too


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 20, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _(º '.' º)~_



Thankyou so much, I love it  it's great 

Will wear soon, will cred to, repped <3


----------



## colours (Apr 20, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 20, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> *Shiranui*, please use the request skeleton.



Er, did I forget to include something?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Colours
One of these two:  or 
150x200 avatar 
One without border and one the partially rounded border with solid border
Can you do one version with effects similar to your current ava(really vibrant colours and stuff) and the other one what you think would look good? I'll rep you twice if you want.

Thanks


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 20, 2010)

* Request - *set* 
    * Stock -  or  - choose anyone you want to work with please.
    * Size - *Senior* (this  is good btw)
    * Borders -  *solid*
    * Effects - *Do whatever magic you like with this*


----------



## Eternity (Apr 21, 2010)

* Request - set 
* Stock - 
* Size - junior
* Borders - rounded without border and normal with 1 px black border
* Effects - Your choice, but dont overdo it
* Main Text (Avy) - "Merose"
* Main Text (Sig) - "Merose Tengoku"
* Sub Text - "Love and Life is the same..."


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 21, 2010)

* Request - set 
* Stock - 
* Size - junior
* Borders - Your choice, whatever looks better please
* Effects - Your choice, dreamy like.
* Main Text (Avy) - Cel
* Main Text (Sig) - "Agatsuma Soubi"
* Sub Text - "Property of Loveless"


----------



## colours (Apr 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kelsey♥
- Kirsty
- Shiranui 
- Atlantic Storm
- Perseverance
- Merose Tengoku 
- darkangelcel ​
will do some tonight :]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2010)

wait, I'm going to change stock

edit: changed stock


----------



## colours (Apr 21, 2010)

^ don't worry, haven't even started on the first request ;]


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 21, 2010)

In that case, I'll remove my request. It's rather simple without the "fade" so I'll just have someone scale it for me. I'll come back when I want an especially lavish avatar. :]


----------



## colours (Apr 21, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> In that case, I'll remove my request. It's rather simple without the "fade" so I'll just have someone scale it for me. I'll come back when I want an especially lavish avatar. :]



lol what, i added your name to the list 

whatever floats your boat though


----------



## Rima (Apr 21, 2010)

Request: Set

Size: Junior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Anything. Just make it look pretty
Text: I'm here when you need me
Avy on Mikoto
Can you take those words off it?


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 21, 2010)

Request: set


Transparent plz.
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything pretty.
Text[ava]: Milkshake

{if the stock is too lq, i can change it}


----------



## colours (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry guys, not in the mood to do a lot tonight T_T


*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 









*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Atlantic Storm
- Perseverance
- Merose Tengoku 
- darkangelcel
- Rima
- Milkshake​


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 22, 2010)

Request -Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted border
Effects - Whatever you think works best


----------



## valerian (Apr 22, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders -  
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Avatar: "Darth Vader" - Sig: "The Dark Lord of the Sith"


----------



## Leraine (Apr 22, 2010)

*Request:* set
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




the one where she is sleeping, but edit the usb out, please 



*Size:* senior
*Borders:* lavish  
*Effects:* make it sparkly-pretty *v*
*Text:* I like the lyrics in my sig, but they won't fit, so just be fancy with her name or leave it out completely (though if you can add _"a scenery reflected"_ somewhere... that'd be totes awesome!)

no way, my first request at your shop *so excited*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

Edited request again


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 22, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Atlantic Storm
- Perseverance
- Merose Tengoku 
- darkangelcel
- Rima
- Milkshake
- Champagne Supernova
- Jotaro Kujo
- Leraine

*X*​


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you Colours, its gorgeous pek


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 









*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 










*Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 









*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiranui 
- Milkshake
- Champagne Supernova
- Jotaro Kujo
- Leraine

these will be finished this weekend, you can request again​


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome!pek


Simply mindblowing!

Will rep when I spread and cred when I use


----------



## colours (Apr 23, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 23, 2010)

The reason why I removed my request was because you had so many to do at the time. I meant for you to get to it whenever you liked, but for the other requests to take precedence.


----------



## colours (Apr 23, 2010)

oh lord, don't worry i thought you removed it because of what aishy said about you not following the request skeleton

don't worry i'll do it this weekend with the rest :]


----------



## Sake (Apr 23, 2010)

Request : just an avatar :3

Size : senior
Borders : no border~
Effects : up to you
Text : "bitch please" 

thanks in advance


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks alot colors =) Sais i need to spread more rep around, but i'll defo rep you for this.


----------



## colours (Apr 23, 2010)

okie doke, don't forget ;]

please shut off your signature though


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I need to spread though Manda


----------



## colours (Apr 23, 2010)

it's fine, just don't forget ;]

glad you like


----------



## gabies (Apr 23, 2010)

requesting another set colour-chan 
junior size ploxie 

sig:

ava: 

effects: surprise me 

text: Miku Hatsune for sig


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 23, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiranui 
- Milkshake
- Champagne Supernova
- Jotaro Kujo
- Leraine
- Sake
- Gabies​


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 23, 2010)

May I request again? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: 
Size: 560x360 (seems pretty big, but eh)
Borders: You choose 
Effects: Dark and romantic looking, if you can ^,^
Text: "I'll never leave you alone"
Smaller Text: "HeixYin"

Avatar Sizes: 150x150 and 180x270


----------



## Mozu (Apr 24, 2010)

?	Request - set, avi focused on Anri's face 
	?	Stock - 
	?	Size - senior
	?	Borders - squared, with whatever brdr looks best. 
	?	Effects - whatever you like, do your manda thing
	?	Text - None

Thank you~ :33


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm requesting. :33


*Spoiler*: _request_ 



   * Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - either dotted or rounded (pick whichever one you can work best with)
    * Effects - Whatever works best for you~
    * Text - none




Thank you so much


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 24, 2010)

*Liquid Sun*, not sure about that stock. Wait til manda gets here or contacts you.



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiranui 
- Milkshake
- Champagne Supernova
- Jotaro Kujo
- Leraine
- Sake
- Gabies
- Emma Bradley
- Mozu​


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok. I knew that might of been a bad one, so I switched it to a better one. :33
Now it's fixed.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2010)

I just want an avy. 

Stock:  (lol, I didn't realize this stock was so big )

Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: Eternity

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww, colours. :33

 I hope, you can make a set, with this Pic. :< 



Set.

Size: Senior
Border: Mhm your choice, what you think looks better. 
Effects: The same, what do you think. 

Sankyu.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 24, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Shiranui 
- Milkshake
- Champagne Supernova
- Jotaro Kujo
- Leraine
- Sake
- Gabies
- Emma Bradley
- Mozu
- Liquid Sun
- Death-kun
- Ōkami

*X*​


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2010)

god damn that X !  ! !! !


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry about that colours, I was editing my post cause I wanted to add another stock, but I change my mind about it and I forgot to detele the sig part. :sweat


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shiranui_ 









*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Gabies_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 25, 2010)

Great work as always.


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Leraine_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Mozu_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 










*Spoiler*: _Liquid Sun_ 












*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 25, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

lol spam

anyways, thank you so much  i love it, it's so shiny


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep&credit*

_requesting can begin again ~_​


----------



## Damaris (Apr 25, 2010)

size: senior
border: up to you!
effects: asdfjl; i'm not a graphics person at all, so my only request is um, make it feel kind of ethereal/fairytale-ish?
text: "amy pond, you are magnificent"


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 25, 2010)

yayyyyy!!  lol I haven't had an anime set in like 9 months, so you can be the first to make it. 

    * Request - set. 
    * Size - senior please!
    * Borders - I think a solid border would look good. But I guess anything will do, whatever looks best to you~
    * Effects - not much effects...I like my sets simple and stuff.  But I'd like your sets either way cos they all look fab *o* 





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 



[IMG=sig]http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l0v5ng2C0a1qzcnqio1_500.jpg[/IMG]




can I have the sig just trans'd and the ava all pretty? :3 ty colours!


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 25, 2010)

lol sorry :b I don't want the sig trans'd then <3 just make it a normal set then


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 25, 2010)

Alex. said:


> god damn that X !  ! !! !







*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Confetti​


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful as always! 

Thanks so much, Colours. I now have a couple set to wear 

Rep and credit. I might have to spread, but I'm gonna get the rep to you, promise! 

Thanks again!

P.S
I hope its okay to use it here: 
I have you credited and linked


----------



## Liquid Sun (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! I'll use it immediately!


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah, wonderful, colours. You accomplished exactly what I wanted.


----------



## colours (Apr 25, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Beautiful as always!
> 
> Thanks so much, Colours. I now have a couple set to wear
> 
> ...



awesome, just don't forget to credit and rep

i'll be sending out reminders because people seem to be forgetting to rep when they use it 



Liquid Sun said:


> Thank you so much! I'll use it immediately!



glad you like :]



Shiranui said:


> Ah, wonderful, colours. You accomplished exactly what I wanted.



i'm so glad


----------



## Rima (Apr 25, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Colours! pek

Edit: I have given out too much rep today. I'll rep you tomorrow.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 26, 2010)

I see a sig 

and why so much rep love to me, guise?


----------



## colours (Apr 26, 2010)

Rima said:


> Thanks Colours! pek
> 
> Edit: I have given out too much rep today. I'll rep you tomorrow.



as long as you don't forget ;]

glad you like


----------



## Muse (Apr 26, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - any :3
Effects - whatever your heart desires 
Text (in just the sig) - "Heiwajima Shizuo"


----------



## gabies (Apr 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gabies_



amazing as always 

+rep


----------



## Sine (Apr 26, 2010)

request - avatar;   centered around only the girl in pink
stock -  
Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Effects - just like 
Text - "Shiner" with the exact kinda font as  too  

:colours


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: None
Effects: Manda's choice
Text: None


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 26, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Confetti
- Muse
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Okami (Apr 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, like always. <3 Sankyu.


----------



## colours (Apr 26, 2010)

glad you like :]

don't forget to credit and rep when used


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 26, 2010)

Request - profile pic :3
Stock - 
Size - 170x170
Borders - dotted :3
Effects - do what fits best :3
Text - "Yachi"


----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2010)

* Request - Avatar - one of Amy one of the doctor
    * Stock - 
    * Size - 150x200 
    * Borders - any kind you think looks good. :3
    * Effects - again..whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 26, 2010)

Request: Set

Size - Un-senior member  But can you make also a senior member ava please?
Borders - What do you want?
Effects - What makes it hot
Text - You can add everything but there must be a "Kakashi x Mei"

Thanks by now


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2010)

colours said:


> awesome, just don't forget to credit and rep
> 
> i'll be sending out reminders because people seem to be forgetting to rep when they use it



I did rep you, right?


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 26, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Confetti
- Muse
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Yachiru
- Alex.
- FirstMoon​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 26, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -  
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Effects - Whatever is awesome
Text - "Experimentation"


----------



## Attor (Apr 27, 2010)

Just Avatar of Kiichi from bottom image, please. :33 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Border: dotted
Size: senior
Effects: Something colourful... 
no need for text.

Thank you. :3!


----------



## Janick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi :3

Request: avatar and signature
Size: Senior
Borders: None
Effects: Manda's choice
Text: for signature ; janick

Avatar :
Signature : 

S'il vous plait! :3 
Merci d'avance. <3


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2010)

Janick said:


> Hi :3
> 
> Request: avatar and signature
> Size: Senior
> ...



You can't request since you don't have 600 posts >__<


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys, we appreciate the housekeeping on your part, but that's our duty. Please leave it to us! But, nice choice of avatar, Janick. 

Attor, edit your post and use the request skeleton.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Confetti
- Muse
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Yachiru
- Alex.
- FirstMoon
- Mist Puppet​


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2010)

The skeleton was in that spoiler tag >.<


----------



## Janick (Apr 27, 2010)

Yachiru said:


> You can't request since you don't have 600 posts >__<



Ok! --''''
merci quand même ! : )


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 27, 2010)

How ironic.  I was gonna say you guys can only housekeep if manda or I make mistakes. 

Kirsty, not too sure about that stock. Wait til manda responds.



*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Confetti
- Muse
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Yachiru
- Alex.
- FirstMoon
- Mist Puppet
- Attor​


----------



## Morphine (Apr 27, 2010)

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Effects - something sparkly
Text - Morphine


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I withdrew it


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 










*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 











*Spoiler*: _Muse_ 













*rep&credit*​


----------



## Muse (Apr 27, 2010)

Amazing  Thank you


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 












*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_ 










*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_ 













*rep&credit*​


----------



## Morphine (Apr 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​


​i'll cred immediately but i need to spread for the rep <3​


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

glad you guys like <3

that's fine gloriadoll, don't forget not that you would


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fabtastic I knew I was right to come here durhurr.  thanks so much <3 your work always looks so great. will give fetti points and cred​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2010)

My favorite supplier


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

so glad you guys like


----------



## Damaris (Apr 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy shiiiiiiiiiit
that's so amazing 
beautiful beautiful beautiful
i've been wondering this for a while, are you a graphics designer/major irl or something?
credited now, i'm 24'd and i promise promise promise to remember!​


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

awe, thank you so much 

i actually started my degree in graphic design but i'm at a stand still because i dunno if it's what i actually want considering how the economy is
sorry rambling ;x
glad you liked ~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2010)

* Request -transparent sig , regular avatar 
    * Stock
    * Size - one 125x125 one 150x150 make the sig big  :33
    * Borders - half rounded solid border
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - sig "this time i will not hold back" avy itsmylife


thanks :33


----------



## Bleach (Apr 27, 2010)

I just found some awesome stock and had to get it made into a sig/avy by the legend amanda 

Request - Signature
Stock - 
Size - Not too big . Standard I suppose :S?
Borders - Solid most likely 
Effects - Any that you want!
Text - Wd0

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - Senior!
Border - Solid :s?
Effects - any that looks great
Text - Wd0

Thanks in advance ^-^


----------



## Black (Apr 27, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - solid
Effects - up to you
Text - none


----------



## colours (Apr 27, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black​


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2010)

ah, thanks Amanda ! 

it looks awesome. 

rep coming your way. :3


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more smexier than I expected,thank you Colours


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



I love it, as usual pek

I also want to say that I might use this stock for a set request at you again in the future :3

must spread :/


----------



## colours (Apr 28, 2010)

glad you guys like

don't forget to rep & credit


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2010)

*Avvy*
 (red-haired Badou)
Senior Size
Whatever borders you want.
Whatever effects you want.
Text: Badou-ass



EDIT: Wow, I'm disappointed in myself yet again.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 28, 2010)

Turn off your sig, please!


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black
- Fraust​


----------



## Kiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Please add some color to it, and make it awesome. Maybe highlight the words "Everybody Lies" in the center? Just make it look awesome <3
Text: None


----------



## Rubi (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey there! I'm sorry for being a bother but I would like to request a set. 

stock: 
Size: biggest size for junior members
Borders: Can I have a variety? [if that's ok]
Effects: Surprise me but please no pink and please don't remove the text in the bottom right corner. I think it's a watermark
Text: "My Immortal"for the avatar for the sig [make it quite small or something like that] "When you cry I'd wipe away all of your tears, When you scream I'd fight away all of your fears, and I held your hand through all of these years, but you still have...[make this quite big]All of me......

Second stock [please chose between the two :33]



Size: biggest for junior
Borders: can I have a variety
Effects: surprise me but please no pink and please don't remove the watermark
text: "Midnight Rose" for the avatar "One... Hell of a girl" for the sig

thank you!!


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 29, 2010)

Kiki, can you edit your post and use the request skeleton?


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black
- Fraust
- Amatsunohina​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 29, 2010)

The stock is pictures with watercolor paints, if you can't work with them, that's okay. Since you both usually work with digital stock.

Request - set
Stock - sig:  ; ava:  (focus the ava on the one with the red background, please<3)
Size - junior
Borders - sig&ava: dotted
Effects - colorized/brighten up c:


----------



## Kiki (Apr 29, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> Kiki, can you edit your post and use the request skeleton?



Yes, so sorry for that.  Silly me forgot.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 29, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black
- Fraust
- Amatsunohina
- Kiki
- Dei-Senpai​


----------



## valerian (Apr 30, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  - 
Size: Senior
Text: Avatar: "Decepticon Soundwave" - Signature: "Cries and screams are music to my ears"
Effects: lights, colorization
Borders:


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 30, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior~
Borders - In your hands!
Effects - Have fun with it! 
Text - "Viva Italia"


Thank you <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 30, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black
- Fraust
- Amatsunohina
- Kiki
- Dei-Senpai
- Jotaro Kujo
- Yatagarasū​


----------



## Rubi (May 1, 2010)

Excuse me but I'm sort of having doubts with my stock... I have a different one in mind but I don't know which to chose from the two. Is it ok if I let you chose?


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2010)

*Gets on the list before the X appears* 

Request - Set
Stock - 


Size - Ava: 150x150 Sig: 400 height max. (Can be cut down if you want)
Borders - Dotted
Effects - Dont over effect but make it look pretty~
Text - none

Thanks~


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 1, 2010)

Red X? Red X? Is it too late? Am I too late? When is it too late? 


Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior avatar; keep the signature the same size
Borders - Rounded for both
Effects - I think it'd be best to leave this to the pro.


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Excuse me but I'm sort of having doubts with my stock... I have a different one in mind but I don't know which to chose from the two. Is it ok if I let you chose?



yes, just post them both :]



Pesky Bug said:


> Red X? Red X? Is it too late? Am I too late? When is it too late?
> 
> 
> Request - Set
> ...



there is no x yet

just shut off your sig please


----------



## Rubi (May 1, 2010)

Thank you :33 I edited my request. I'll delete this later


----------



## Aishiteru (May 1, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Bleach
- Black
- Fraust
- Amatsunohina
- Kiki
- Dei-Senpai
- Jotaro Kujo
- Yatagarasū
- Kelsey♥
- Pesky Bug


As of now I'm changing the X to that smiley.
I'm lazy and don't like typing out the bold bbc :3​


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2010)

^ Plus the Tomato catches more peoples eyes .


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kiki_ 









--------------------------------------
*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Black
- Amatsunohina
- Dei-Senpai
- Jotaro Kujo
- Yatagarasū
- Kelsey♥
- Pesky Bug
​


----------



## Sayaka (May 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG PERFECT rep thanks colors XDDDDD


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## Fraust (May 1, 2010)

Sexy. :3 Very. thanks, love


----------



## Rosie (May 1, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded 
Effects - lights, colorization 
Text - "Look but don't touch"

Please and thank you


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Black_ 










*Spoiler*: _Amatsunohina_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Black (May 1, 2010)

Damn that's good


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dei-Senpai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yatagarasū_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## valerian (May 1, 2010)

Amazing job like always colours


----------



## Rubi (May 1, 2010)

Pfft... That set is horrible!!!

Horribly awesome that is! Thanks a lot colours! I love it pek thanks for the effort you put in my set~ hope it wasn't LQ or bothersome. Thanks~!! 

I already repped both you and aishiteru when I saw my username on the housekeeping list. Should I rep you again? [regardless of your answer I'll still rep you]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 1, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Effects - Lights, colorization


----------



## Bleach (May 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great as always pek

+repped and will credit


----------



## Yeobo (May 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Yatagarasū_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks much~<3​


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 2, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pesky Bug_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like my wet dreams now have a shape and form-... I mean, it's awesome.


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2010)

** Request *- _set_ 
    * *Stock* - 
    * *Size* - _150x200 ava, sig as big as you see fit...not too big though_
    * *Borders* - _dotted._
    * *Effects* - _whatever you see fit._
    * *Text* - _ "Amy Pond , you are magnificent ! "_
    * *Additional Info* -_ I want the avatar to be of them in the upper photo and the sig of them in the lower photo. :3_


----------



## Kelsey (May 2, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asdfghjkl~ Amazing as alwaaayss, thank you <3


----------



## Aishiteru (May 2, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Black
- Amatsunohina
- Dei-Senpai
- Jotaro Kujo
- Yatagarasū
- Kelsey♥
- Pesky Bug
- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex. (??)​


----------



## colours (May 2, 2010)

^ lol no, only rose red belle, supernova, and alex are left


----------



## m o l o k o (May 2, 2010)

Request: two avatars
Stock: 

Size: both 150x150
Borders: none
Effects: whatever you think looks good

thanks in advance :]


----------



## Aishiteru (May 2, 2010)

oops 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia​


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - 
Effects - lights, colorization, etc
Text - no text


----------



## Kiki (May 2, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:WOW Thank you!!! <3


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2010)

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything besides a generic line
Effects: No preference; do whatever you like

Pretty it up some as well please; I don't really have any preference as to how.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  or 
Size: Senior
Borders: No borders to solid borders
Effects: Effects, lights, colorization, etc
Text: Darth Nihilus/Henshin


----------



## Aishiteru (May 2, 2010)

Suzuku, edit your post and use the request skeleton, please.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- Suzuku​


----------



## Suzuku (May 2, 2010)

Done                                  .


----------



## KohZa (May 2, 2010)

request for colours 



avy:senior size 
Sigut a text "The Black Reaper" in it
effect:anthing you like  
border:thin white 

thats all :33.


----------



## KBL (May 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 

Size: Senior
Avatar Size: Senior, of Gazille face (The dude that looks like vegeta)
Borders: Do what you want
Effects: Effects, lights, colorization, etc
Text: Fairy Tail

Thanks


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

May I request again? Its been 8 days ^.^


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Set

Stock: 

Sig size: If you can do two sizes, I'd really appreciate it. 535×340 & 500 pixels in width and 150 pixels in height. If you can only do one, than the largest please 

Avatar Sizes: 150x150 and 140x170 

Borders: You can choose 

Effects: Could you possible make it look its lightning? That's his element 

Text: "Dragonrider Terra"
Small Text: "Edge"


----------



## Aishiteru (May 3, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel, edit your post and use the request skeleton.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- Suzuku
- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley​


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Request - Avatar.
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 & 150x200
Borders - Artist's choice.
Effects - Artist's choice.
Text - None.


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2010)

Never mind my request.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley
- KisameBijuuLevel
- Undaunted​


----------



## Rubi (May 4, 2010)

sorry for spamming but aishiteru are you taking requests? Or are you [still] out of comission


----------



## darkangelcel (May 4, 2010)

* Request - Set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior
    * Borders - Artist's choice.
    * Effects - Artist's choice.
    * Text - In avi "Cel"


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2010)

Amatsunohina, that's not spamming. 

I suppose now that I'm done school, I should be back and doing requests. I'm not going to dive right into it, though. I have to be working full-time this summer. Well, if you want me to try something, just give me a request skeleton and I'll see what I can do. I'm kinda rusty.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley
- KisameBijuuLevel
- Undaunted
- darkangelcel​


----------



## colours (May 4, 2010)

Aishiteru said:


> Amatsunohina, that's not spamming.
> 
> I suppose now that I'm done school, I should be back and doing requests. I'm not going to dive right into it, though. I have to be working full-time this summer. Well, if you want me to try something, just give me a request skeleton and I'll see what I can do. I'm kinda rusty.



this is like angels singing in my ears

please start up again T_T


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 4, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Effects, lights, colorization, etc (All up to you)
Text: Boa Hancock - Pirate Empress (in red font)


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry manda for making you suffer for 8 torturous months  really. lol I'll try and roll in slowly. 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley
- KisameBijuuLevel
- Undaunted
- darkangelcel
- LegendaryBeauty​


----------



## krome (May 5, 2010)

Request - Avatar
 Stock - 
 Size - Senior
 Borders - Whatever looks best. 
 Effects - ^ Same.


----------



## Rosie (May 5, 2010)

Actually, is it possible to change the stock of my request to  and omit the text?

I'll understand if you can't.


----------



## colours (May 5, 2010)

go ahead and change your request rose, i haven't even started :]


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

Request - av
Stock - 
Size - 15 x200
Borders - Half-rounded
Effects - Use some, doesn't matter what.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm not even going to remind people anymore. If you don't get on the list, you should know what you did wrong with your posting.


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rose Red Belle
- Champagne Supernova
- Alex.
- Mia
- David1822
- Darth Nihilus
- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley
- KisameBijuuLevel
- Undaunted
- darkangelcel
- LegendaryBeauty
- krome

​


----------



## Laex (May 5, 2010)

/edited


----------



## colours (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Alex._ 












*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










--------------------------------------
*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- ZexionAxel
- Emma Bradley
- KisameBijuuLevel
- Undaunted
- darkangelcel
- LegendaryBeauty
- Laex
- krome



[still no requesting please :3]​


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great, but I changed my request on the last page. I'll just take this if you can't do the other one though


----------



## colours (May 6, 2010)

i thought i asked you to change your request skeleton ?

sorry i'm done for now, you can request again


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work again.


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know I had to change the whole skeleton. I'll put that info away for next time I guess.

Thanks anyway


----------



## colours (May 6, 2010)

no, not change it just update it with your new stock


----------



## Rosie (May 6, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thanks. This set is fine anyway


----------



## colours (May 6, 2010)

okie well you can request again as soon as i complete the rest if you choose to :3


----------



## Synn (May 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! You're the best in every way! 

Repped!


----------



## colours (May 7, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Synn (May 7, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like



I'm in love with it, actually


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2010)

150x150
Two versions please 
One with just colour manipulation, similar to yours and another one with effects similar to this {http://i47.tinypic.com/2q8nktl.png}.
No border
Colours

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (May 7, 2010)

^ sorry, no requests til the rest are finished

it's up my previous posts


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2010)

Oh, sorry didn't notice.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2010)

Add effects, border it, whatever. Thanks.


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

lol no requests, sorry


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 










*Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_ 












*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 










*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

*rep&credit*

you can request now !​


----------



## Rima (May 8, 2010)

What kind of request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: 
Effects: Just make it pretty
Can you put rima on one of the avatars?


----------



## Laex (May 8, 2010)

It's adorable pek

Thanks :3


----------



## krome (May 8, 2010)

Thank you~


----------



## KBL (May 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_



I'ts fantastic, i love it, REPS+ and credits Colours. pek


----------



## Aishiteru (May 8, 2010)

Okay, so, I don't want to make this too fancy, but I'm done forever, guys. I don't think I'll even be housekeeping anymore. NF is just dead to me, which is sad. Graphic-making was a chore to me as well. T_T I wish this wasn't the case.

Treat Manda well.



~ Last Housekeeping Evar ~


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rima​


----------



## Undaunted (May 8, 2010)

colours said:


>


Oh they look wonderful! Thanks colours.


----------



## valerian (May 8, 2010)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders -  
Effects - lights, colorization


----------



## Black (May 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: No borders to solid borders
Effects: Up to you
Text: No text


----------



## Suzuku (May 8, 2010)

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything besides a generic line
Effects: No preference; do whatever you like

Pretty it up some as well please; I don't really have any preference as to how.


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

* Request - set
    * Stock -
*sig*


avatar

    * Size -  signature big please i want to see their body's :33 
avatar both junior and senior sizes please 

    * Borders -squared dotted with white border 
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - sig "don't trust me " avy "itsmylife"


thanks :33

edit it to give better work....


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  

You can cut it down if you want <:
Size: 150x150 Ava & Max 500 Width & 400 Height of Sig
Borders: Dotted on Ava & Dotted on Sig
Effects: Up to you
Text: Sig - Fullmetal Alchemist

Thank you~


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

* waves sadly to lyssa *

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rima
- Jotaro Kujo
- Black
- Suzuku
- itsmylife
- Kelsey♥
​


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

just to say i edit my request


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2010)

I just want an avy. Focus on the girl please. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: I don't really know what I want for text. If you can think of anything that may fit the avy, put it in. Otherwise just put no text at all.

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## KohZa (May 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh its awesome .thx colours .


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

*xxrokudaimexx*, please use the request skeleton in the first post please 


*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Rima
- Jotaro Kujo
- Black
- Suzuku
- itsmylife
- Kelsey♥
- Death-kun
​


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *xxrokudaimexx*, please use the request skeleton in the first post please
> 
> 
> *housekeeping*
> ...



Uhmm would you mine showing me what post was that thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (May 8, 2010)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Uhmm would you mine showing me what post was that thanks



It's on the _first_ post...



colours said:


> *Template in order to request*
> 
> 
> Request - set, ava, sig, transparency, animation (limited)
> ...


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> It's on the _first_ post...



Waaa I am so sorry for not even bothering to look my bad. 

Request: A sig and an Avy please
Stock: 
Size: Senior 
Effects: some colorization and some lightening 
Text: None please

Sorry again for my manners. T_T


----------



## Fraust (May 8, 2010)

*Request* - Ava
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior (can you also make a 150x200 one?)
*Borders* - Not dotted. 
*Effects* - Simple.  nothing fancy, maybe even just lighting effects or colorization, idk.
*Text* - No text, thanks.

Let me know if the last request would have been the last one, I'll retract this one. You seem to have your hands full with the shoppe all alone.


----------



## Aggressor (May 8, 2010)

Request- Set
Worker- Colours
Stock
Border- Rounded or Dotted, whichever looks better
Effects- can you make it look icey, but don't go overboard with graphics.
Text- No text


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2010)

colours. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effects: with epic effects i trust you. 
Border: your choice
Text: Uchiha Itachi and one without text please.


----------



## Hannibal (May 8, 2010)

colours

Request: avatar
Stock: 

size: senior
Effects: what ever pleases you
border: roundish
text: None


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 












*Spoiler*: _Black_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## Black (May 8, 2010)

Thanks colours


----------



## colours (May 8, 2010)

you're welcome black, hope you like x3




*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kelsey♥
- Death-kun
- xxrokudaimexx
- Fraust
- Aggressor
- Ōkami
- Hannibal
​


----------



## Rubi (May 9, 2010)

Wow colours... I hope that you're ok with doing the request and housekeeping by yourself...


----------



## Sayaka (May 9, 2010)

colours said:


> you're welcome black, hope you like x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn good as usual xDDDDD thanks 


repping now :33


----------



## Rima (May 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you colours. 

I love it!


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
(if possible, can I have one extra ava to go with?)

Size - senior, 150x150 ; sig not too big
Borders - dotted or rounded ava
Effects - light coloring, do whatever
Text - ava: "Milkshake" ; sig: "My sexy love"


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Wow colours... I hope that you're ok with doing the request and housekeeping by yourself...



for now i'm doing fine, thanks for your concern :3


----------



## Saiko (May 9, 2010)

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 



Size - Senior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Lights, Colorization and Sparkles 
Text - " Saiko "


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2010)

150x150
Two versions please 
One with just colour manipulation, similar to yours and another one with effects similar to this {http://i47.tinypic.com/2q8nktl.png}.
No border
Colour


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 












*Spoiler*: _xxrokudaimexx_ 



couldn't really do much since the stock was so small






*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 












*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Okami_ 











*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2010)

I have never been so turned on in my life  thank you so much colours ~ 

Gotta spread, but definitely rep+cred <3


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

*rep&credit*​


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_



Its perfect! 

Now I will have a dragon set again for the Shur'tugal forums. pek

Thank you Colours, I love it so much!

Rep and credit, as usually 

*Also, is it okay to use at the ?​


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I have never been so turned on in my life  thank you so much colours ~
> 
> Gotta spread, but definitely rep+cred <3



glad you like :33

don't forget although i know you won't



Emma Bradley said:


> Its perfect!
> 
> Now I will have a dragon set again for the Shur'tugal forums. pek
> 
> ...



awesome 

of course, just link me in your signature there
glad you like ~


----------



## Mukiru (May 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 





Thank you so much!!! Rep will be given oh and credit too of course


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

coolio beano, glad you like :]


----------



## Mukiru (May 9, 2010)

A must shop to comeback on.. I promise myself to practice so that one day i could work here hahaha :yu

And by the way have you received my rep yet? If so cool :3


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

colours said:


> awesome
> 
> of course, just link me in your signature there
> glad you like ~


 

Thanks again!


----------



## Fraust (May 9, 2010)

Holy mother of Kamina! I think I'll never need a new ava ever, unless I win a 150x200 in which I'd use the same stock!  

In the process of spreading.


----------



## colours (May 9, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## Hannibal (May 9, 2010)

much love colours  one more request for ya as well since you did  such an awesome job


request: signature
size: senior member
effects: same as my beautiful avy u did 
stock: 
text: one with and without " The A-Team"


----------



## Okami (May 9, 2010)

Oh it's a bit to garish red, i wanted so in blue lol but mhm okay, thanks colours.  gotta spread, and ofcourse i'll rep and credit you.

but if you can change so...


----------



## colours (May 10, 2010)

i wish you would've said you wanted it blue since i thought you'd want it red

and i'm not gonna re-do it



Ōkami said:


> colours.
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



i suggest being more descriptive in your request 
which is why i have a template in the first place


----------



## Kelsey (May 10, 2010)

Thanks colours I love it pek.


----------



## colours (May 10, 2010)

glad you do kelsey


----------



## Okami (May 10, 2010)

colours said:


> i wish you would've said you wanted it blue since i thought you'd want it red
> 
> and i'm not gonna re-do it
> 
> ...



Sure, you're right. :<


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Manda, wonderful job. pek


----------



## Aggressor (May 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks will use soon


----------



## Damaris (May 10, 2010)

request: sig
size: 400x170
effects: an ethereal/fantasy feel again, but with dark undertones?  i have the most abstract requests..? sorry
text: si tu disais
border: dotted


thank you


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -
Size -senior
Borders -half rounded for ava, dotted for sig
Effects - lights
Text - "Untamable" on the sig.
thanks in advance <33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 11, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size -Senior
Borders - Thin black border
Effects - Colorization

Thanks.


----------



## colours (May 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hannibal
- Damaris
- Morphine
- Champange Supernova
​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - or 
Size - Senior
Borders - No borders/Manda's choice
Effects: Manda's choice
Text for the first: Kamen Rider/Henshin
Text for the second: Dio Brando/Za Warudo


----------



## Dman (May 11, 2010)

Requesttard
Stock:
size:150x200
borders: whatever looks good
no text



i dont think stock is very good quality

so thank you if youre willing and i understand if you arent


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Make it stand out, and something fitting of Tsunade.
Text: "Tsunade-sama - Medic Princess of the Densetsu no Sannin


----------



## colours (May 12, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hannibal
- Damaris
- Morphine
- Champange Supernova
- Darth Nihilus
- Dman
- Legendary Beauty
​


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size -Senior
Borders - No borders/Dotted Border
Effects - Colorization


----------



## Milkshake (May 12, 2010)

I can request again, next week right?


----------



## colours (May 12, 2010)

you can request now if you'd like


----------



## Milkshake (May 12, 2010)

fuck yes  i love you colours ~

i gotta get, brb.


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

really we can request now :33


# Request - set make it fun and cute and pretty use  all images for the sig  but the kiss on the cheek as the avatars 
# Stock
# Size - junior, senior avatars sig make big :33
# Borders - dotted white borders
# Effects - lights, colorization, etc
# Text - on sig   "just you and me, girl
With nothing but love"


EDIT


----------



## Milkshake (May 12, 2010)

*Request - Set
*Stock - 




*Spoiler*: _ opt. extra ava?_ 




damn the hotness



*Size - Senior ~ (sig to be medium/not too large -- atleast 400/450 x 300-350)
*Borders - dotted or curved
*Effects - Rich colouring.
*Text - (ava) Milkshake (sig) Remember the name


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2010)

umm colours if your taking mine i edit it ok


----------



## Rubi (May 13, 2010)

^Colours is the only one working here now

request for the lovely colours

stock: 
border: Whatever you like
Size: junior
effectso whatever you want but please don't go overboard
Text: uh... I got nothing. Please put whatever text you think fits it [both the avatar and sig] though I'm tempted to go for cellophane kisses but if you can think of a better one then ok

Avatar - same with the Sig but is it ok if you give me a transed one with blue border and a normal one?

sorry for not being specific with what I want... I'll just leave you in charge XP

~Thaaank you! But if you're too busy, I'll delete my request and request again when there aren't much users requesting


----------



## Rosie (May 13, 2010)

Request - set 
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - rounded 
Effects - lights, colorization 
Text - "Baby, I got your back"

Please and thank you


----------



## colours (May 13, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Hannibal
- Damaris
- Morphine
- Champange Supernova
- Darth Nihilus
- Dman
- Legendary Beauty
- Jotaro Kujo
- itsmylife
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
​


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2010)

Request - set, ava, sig, transparency, animation (limited)
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - , 
Effects - lights, colorization, etc
Text - none

Thanks a million in advance, Manda!


----------



## Aggressor (May 15, 2010)

*Avatar Request*
Stock


----------



## Rima (May 16, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: None
Effects: Lights, Colorization, etc
Text: Rima

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Lights, Colorization, etc
Text: Sasuke


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

well i'm probably going to do them all at once but if you want i can wait to do yours maybe sometime this week ? :<


----------



## Rubi (May 16, 2010)

Ok thank you

so sorry manda. I forgot I made a request here and made a request in another shop but I deleted my request from the other shop. Sorry!  deleted my other post


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hannibal_ 












*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Legendary Beauty_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife [PMed you about your stock]
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Amatsunohina




just wanted to let everyone know that  will be helping out in the shop now, your request will be get done by *whoever* gets to them first

i'm going to ask her to make an examples page and it'll be posted on the first page in a couple of days​


----------



## Damaris (May 16, 2010)

brilliant as always ! 
so beautiful 

repped and credited you amazing person 

EDIT: i just noticed the repetition in small text of the words "si tu disais" under the big text, you always blow me away with the amount of detail you put into your work; thank you again !


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

glad you like 

reposting so everyone sees this ~

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife [PMed you about your stock]
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Amatsunohina




just wanted to let everyone know that  will be helping out in the shop now, your request will be get done by *whoever* gets to them first

i'm going to ask her to make an examples page and it'll be posted on the first page in a couple of days​


----------



## Dman (May 16, 2010)

awesome as fuck, colouroid x3


/reps

edit:

gotta spread


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

shut off your sig dmannie 

glad you like ~


----------



## Black (May 16, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - dotted
Effects - just color manipulation would be fine
Text - no text


----------



## Sayaka (May 16, 2010)

colours i edit my request 

and its for you :33


----------



## Rubi (May 16, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like
> 
> reposting so everyone sees this ~
> 
> ...



Wow that's great!

Just wonderig: why is my username mentioned twice? Sorry if I spammed


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

whoops sorry ama ;x



itsmylife said:


> colours i edit my request
> 
> and its for you :33



that's fine but after this, it's going to be whoever gets to the requests first

retro makes really pretty sets 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife [colours]
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Black
​


----------



## darkangelcel (May 16, 2010)

CHANGED STOCK PLEASE!!!!

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Whatever looks good ^^
Effects - I trust you 
Text - Avi: "Angel"
Sig: "Payback time" (big letters)
"Shizuo and Izaya" (small letters)

THANKS COLOURS ^^


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2010)

colours said:


> retro makes really pretty sets



To me, you'll always be the greatest designer in the NF. :33


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 16, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_



That looks awesome 

But i can't rep you, i'm sectioned banned till the 21st


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

BAD SUPERNOVA, BAD 

no it's okay
just shut off your sig for now ;]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love love


----------



## colours (May 16, 2010)

i'm gonna  you both

signatures !


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

Wearing your work does that to me


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2010)

Oooh, new worker here.  Then by following the rules () this is obviously for whoever gets to it first. :3

Just focus on the blue thing on the left and get most of it's body in the avy. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: No text

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## Kobe (May 18, 2010)

ok I see there is a policy, and lots of work here  but I want this set specifically from manda pleasee :33

I'm willing to wait 1-2 weeks, no rush at all. 



Avy Size: 150*200
Sig Size: doesn't matter
Effect: whatever you can do to make it cool, your choice :33 
Text: GTO


again, I'm willing to wait


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

i actually don't know what is going on with retro, so i'll just do these requests tonight :3

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife [colours]
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Black
- darkangelcel
- Death-kun 
- Kobe
​


----------



## Undaunted (May 18, 2010)

Request - Set.
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 & 150x200 avy; sig size doesn't matter
Borders - Artist's discretion.
Effects - Artist's discretion.
Text - "Bullet For My Valentine"


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Milkshake
- Amatsunohina
- Rose Red Belle
- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Black
- darkangelcel
- Death-kun 
- Kobe
- Undaunted
​


----------



## darkangelcel (May 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *housekeeping*
> If I have missed anyone, please tell me.
> 
> - itsmylife
> ...



AHHH I want to change my stock pleeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

go for it, i haven't even gotten that far yet :3


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Amatsunohina_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 









*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- David1822
- Aggressor
- Rima
- Black
- darkangelcel
- Death-kun 
- Kobe
- Undaunted
​


----------



## Milkshake (May 18, 2010)

awwwwwww shit  so epic  thank you <3333
(gotta rep you for the last set too <3)


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2010)

omg oomg omg i love it  <3 

THANKS manda


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

omg you forgot 

glad you guys like ~


----------



## Rubi (May 18, 2010)

Wow colours thanks a lot! pek I love it! Thank you!!! Repped <3 I'll use when I get a hold of a laptop thanks again

oh and I can't see the second avatar


----------



## colours (May 18, 2010)

i can see it 

maybe you should refresh because it's showing up for me


----------



## Kiki (May 18, 2010)

Request -Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: Anything to do with puzzles. Maybe "Where does this piece fit?" or something better then that. Also, if it looks best without, leave it. ("Missing piece" would be good too....)
Effects: <3 you colours Do whatever makes it pretty


----------



## colours (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 



btw, you don't have a senior membership yet ;]









*Spoiler*: _Black_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 



i couldn't really fit your name on the avatar because of the placement so i made duplicates








*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- darkangelcel
- Death-kun 
- Kobe
- Undaunted
- Kiki
​


----------



## Black (May 19, 2010)

Thanks colours.


----------



## colours (May 19, 2010)

welcome :]


----------



## Rima (May 19, 2010)

Thank you, Colours-chan. :33


----------



## Aggressor (May 20, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



Thanks colours It looks awesome


----------



## colours (May 20, 2010)

you're welcome guys :3


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you don't have a senior membership yet ;]



Thank you. :33


----------



## Sakubo (May 20, 2010)

Hellooooo. I have a request 

Request - set 

Size - 1 junior av, 1 senior av 
Borders - half rounded 
Effects - up to you~ 
Text - none

Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Bοss (May 21, 2010)

I have a request too 

This is the best image I could find



Size: 1 junior avatar and 1 senior avatar 
Borders: up to you
Effects: up to you 
Text: none

If you can do it great! and if you can't thanks anyway


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2010)

OMG Manda, can I change my stock super quick?  Before you get to making it?


----------



## Eternity (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Effect: Kinda a mix of darkness and fire...

Text: "What will the future bring..."

Anyone can do it


----------



## colours (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kobe_ 



noticed you're sealed, so don't forget to rep when you're un-sealed
or else 







*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Undaunted
- Kiki
- xxtsun
- tobiah arronax
- Merose Tengoku
​


----------



## Kobe (May 22, 2010)

ohhh Manda-chaaan pek pek that's soooo friggin awesome 

of course I'm gonna rep you silly, in fact twice


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2010)

OMG so cute. I love it pek And don't worry about the stock change thing.  It was super short notice.  I can just use that stock the next time I request. >:3

Thanks so much Manda. pek


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Text: _Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai - Boa Hancock_
Effects: Whatever you think is best. Make it _beautiful...!!_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 22, 2010)

Set request

Size - Senior
Stock - [/URL]
Border - Same as my current set
Effects - Manda's Choice
Text - Shiro Kazami/Kamen Rider V3


----------



## colours (May 22, 2010)

Go ahead and request Deathkun :3


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior (I am now a senior )
Borders - , 
Effects - lights, colorization, etc
Text - none

Thank you Manda and no need to rush, I can wait.


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Colorization


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2010)

colours said:


> Go ahead and request Deathkun :3



Oooh, well okay then. 

Just focus on the little guy and try to get most of his body in the avy please. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: No text

Please and thank you. <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2010)

* request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior and junior sizes and sig big 
    * Borders - dotted white borders
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - on sig  "Let Our secrets unfold..please don't let go "

thanks Manda 

Edit can also also have an extra sig please :33

size big i want to see the legs :33

*extra sig stock*



take out everyone except the two in the outside (blond haired boy) (black haired girl) anri and masaomi


 * Borders - dotted white borders
    * text on sig " secrets unravel 
       effects  light .colorization ect...

again thanks soo much


----------



## Liquid Sun (May 23, 2010)

* Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - dotted
    * Effects - whatever works best.



Thank you so much


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Undaunted_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kiki_ 










*Spoiler*: _xxtsun_ 









*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- tobiah arronax [questioned about stock]
- Merose Tengoku
- LegendaryBeauty
- Darth Nihilus
- David1822
- Jotaro Kujo
- itsmylife
- Liquid Sun
​


----------



## Undaunted (May 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Undaunted_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks great 

thanks colours


----------



## Big Bοss (May 23, 2010)

That was the best stock I found of that image 

isn't there anything you can do with it?? 

I will try to look for other one but if you can do somenthing with that stock please do it and thanks a lot


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

nope, it's gets all discolored whenever i do something

and please send through PM or VM, so we don't clutter the shop


----------



## Sakubo (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Colours, I love it.


----------



## Kiki (May 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kiki_



If I could hug you, I would.  Amazing! <3


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 








*Spoiler*: _extra_ 



i won't be doing extra sigs again, avatars are fine but signatures take too much time !~









*rep&credit*

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
​


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2010)

manda you rule you freaking rule


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

thanks ariel x3

glad you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2010)

You always read me like a book <33


----------



## colours (May 23, 2010)

just glad i could please


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - Sig:  & Ava: 
Size - junior
Borders - dotted 
Effects - lights, colorization, neaty effects, whatever you think looks nice. Reds, please<3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 23, 2010)

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Borders -  Dotted
Effects - Lights
Text - Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Eternity (May 24, 2010)

If my stock isnt showing up, any good picture of the girl from Pokemon black & white  will do


----------



## colours (May 24, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> If my stock isnt showing up, any good picture of the girl from Pokemon black & white  will do



unforunately i don't look for stock, so if you find any other pics request again


----------



## Eternity (May 24, 2010)

Here is another

Focus of the girl on the avy pweesh


----------



## Synn (May 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Looks great, as always. :33

Need to spread some rep first.


----------



## Yachiru (May 24, 2010)

Request - 2 avas
Stock - 
Size - senior and 150x200
Borders - dotted
Effects - lights, colorization, etc 
Text -  "Patchouli"

I hope ypu can work with my stock, manda >.<


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2010)

Oh God, it's amazing. 

Thankers Manders pek


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm claiming LegendaryBeauty's set on her behalf since she's banned.



> Legendary Beauty says (21:39):
> *I need someone to claim my set from colours and rep her, or it'll go to giveaways.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 25, 2010)

Request - Senior set
Stock - 
Borders -  what looks nice to you, perhaps square and dotted
Effects - anything not too glitzy or pink, tho I doubt I really have to worry
Text - don't necessarily need any

~


----------



## colours (May 25, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm claiming LegendaryBeauty's set on her behalf since she's banned.



okay, just rep and credit when using please and thanks
and why is she banned ? 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Merose Tengoku
- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
- Dei-Senpai
- Champagne Supernova
- Yachiru
- izzyisozaki
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2010)

I won't be using, but I'll rep you anyway 'cos I'm nice:33

And she's banned for "flaming" godtachi.


----------



## colours (May 25, 2010)

lol don't have to rep, especially if you're not using it 

wtf, he's a bigger troll than most people here fucking stupid


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 25, 2010)

I repped you anyway

Yeah, I suppose. They got into an argument in a thread in the Battledome, LB apparently called him an idiot and they got banned. Not sure about the details.

Anyway, I'll stop spamming your shop with posts now


----------



## Rosie (May 26, 2010)

Request - set 
Stock -  
Size -  senior 
Borders -  rounded
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - "I'm gonna take you out tonight"

If the avie could focus on Ino, that would be great.

Please and thank you


----------



## Morphine (May 26, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -  // 
Size - senior
Borders - dotted for avatar; semi rounded for signature
Effects - lights & colourization
Text - on avatar: Damon on signature: Damon & Elena
no rush pandupie :3


----------



## valerian (May 26, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - none
Effects - colorization
Text - Sig: "Peace is a lie, there is only passion. 
Through passion, I gain strength. 
Through strength, I gain power. 
Through power, I gain victory. 
Through victory, my chains are broken. 
The Force shall set me free."

If that's too long then "Sith" will do just fine.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -  
Size - junior (make it small enough to fit in sig)
Borders - rounded
Effects - any thing that should fit light colorization
Text -AreoSamurai21


----------



## colours (May 26, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Merose Tengoku
- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
- Dei-Senpai
- Champagne Supernova
- Yachiru
- izzyisozaki
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
​


----------



## krome (May 26, 2010)

Request - set
Stock -  , 
Size - senior
Borders - solid, color doesn't matter
Effects - colorization, lights
Text - add any if you'd like


----------



## Porcelain (May 27, 2010)

Requesting a set :]


*Spoiler*: __ 





ava; 



sig;






Effects and shizz are up to you. Ava of her face, 125x125 and 150x150, various versions. Sig, small pls, 250x250 (?)


----------



## Okami (May 27, 2010)

Blubb. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: your choice
Effects: colorization and some beautiful things.
Text: Ōkami 大神 Great God


----------



## colours (May 27, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Merose Tengoku
- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
- Dei-Senpai
- Champagne Supernova
- Yachiru
- izzyisozaki
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
- krome
- Fujioka
- Ōkami


i need to get my ass into gear
/procrastinates​


----------



## Rima (May 27, 2010)

Do you make banners, Colours?


----------



## Rubi (May 27, 2010)

Hey colours thanks again for the awesome set  I got a lot of reps thanks to it

I'd like to request an avatar :33



do whatever you want with it and if possible I'd like to see her body And please no borders



Thanks~!


----------



## colours (May 27, 2010)

Rima said:


> Do you make banners, Colours?



i might as well, it's basically a sig except bigger 

depends how good the stock is and stuff though

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Merose Tengoku
- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
- Dei-Senpai
- Champagne Supernova
- Yachiru
- izzyisozaki
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
- krome
- Fujioka
- Ōkami
- Amatsunohina


i need to get my ass into gear
/procrastinates​


----------



## Hawkeyes (May 27, 2010)

Avatar request: Kizaru, Top Middle Panel, cut out the words

Color similar to this example

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (May 28, 2010)

colours said:


> i need to get my ass into gear
> /procrastinates​



noo, take your time, dearie


----------



## colours (May 28, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Merose Tengoku
- tobiah arronax
- Liquid Sun
- Dei-Senpai
- Champagne Supernova
- Yachiru
- izzyisozaki
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
- krome
- Fujioka
- Ōkami
- Amatsunohina
- Hawkeyes
- Sean★


*NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE, I'LL FINISH THESE BY THE WEEKEND ~*​


----------



## Kyou (May 28, 2010)

But I'd like a request please otherwise I'll return when your list shortens XD

    * Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - Could I get the avatar semi rounded, and the sig just rounded. 
    * Effects - 
 Not sure what the effects of this avatar you made are, but could I get something similar to this for both avatar and sig.
    * Text - Avatar: Lily , On Signature: Just Be Good to Me

Edit: You got in before I finished my post D:!! XDD Sorry! I'll be back! LOL


----------



## colours (May 28, 2010)

SEAN 

i'll add you to this list but 

THAT'S IT NO MORE REQUESTS
IF YOU REQUEST I'LL IGNORE IT AND WON'T EVEN PUT YOU ON THE NEXT WEEK LIST


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2010)

Can you make a transparent sig for me out of this stock?  You just have to cut out the coral, don't bother with the rest.


----------



## colours (May 28, 2010)

^ rotfl no way kitty, i don't have that great of transparent skills and it says no more requests


----------



## Hawkeyes (May 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I would like it senior size, sorry.


----------



## krome (May 30, 2010)

Changed my stock :S Hope it's not too much trouble.


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_ 












*Spoiler*: _Liquid Sun_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dei-Sanpai_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
- krome
- Fujioka
- Ōkami
- Amatsunohina
- Hawkeyes
- Sean★
- Darth Nihilus


*NO MORE REQUESTS STILL *​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Well worth the wait


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, sorry about that again


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 1, 2010)

Amazing! thanks a lot it is perfect


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks dear, I loove it<33


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable  love the colors, thank you​


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2010)

glad you guys like \(^o^)/


----------



## Rosie (Jun 1, 2010)

It looks amazing. Not like I expected anything less 

Thanks!


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 1, 2010)

hay, i'mma be a bitch and just post here anyways, your sets are always worth the wait~


----------



## Liquid Sun (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful! Thank you so much! 

I must spread more rep, but I promise you I'll be back when I can rep you again!


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> hay, i'mma be a bitch and just post here anyways, your sets are always worth the wait~







Liquid Sun said:


> Beautiful! Thank you so much!
> 
> I must spread more rep, but I promise you I'll be back when I can rep you again!



alright :3

just turn off your signature, thank you !


----------



## Morphine (Jun 2, 2010)

it's amazing pandupie


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the set!


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

glad you guys like


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Manda!

I LOVE it pek


----------



## Rubi (Jun 2, 2010)

Colours.... What happens when someone negs and dosent credit you


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

i neg them with my big rep penis and never make them anything again ?


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

^ well first off, your signature is on 
please shut it off

second, no more requests til i finish the rest of them up there

third, please fill out the request skeleton in the first post on the first page



YACHI, SHUT OFF YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

Since you're marking down 

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Borders - No borders/Like 
Effects - Manda's choice
Text - Henshin/Kamen Rider Kuuga

or

Request - Set
Size - Senior
 - Avatar
 - Sig
Borders - No borders/Like 
Effects - Manda's choice
Text - Lost Driver/Kamen Rider Skull

Whichever you choose


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

i didn't mark it down, i edited my post pappers 

but since you followed instructions i put it down


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2010)

That's what I get for jumping the gun 

But spank you thankies


----------



## Maxi (Jun 2, 2010)

*Hope this is better:*
Request - Set 
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - Rounded
Effects - Whatever you think is the best :sweat.
Text - No text required.

Many thanks in advance and will rep and credit.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

whats is this  i thought we r not allowed to request ?????

manda can i request too


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

fine, everyone can request again 

i'll put the big red letters at the end of the list when i think it grows too big ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

really :33 

yay thanks manda :33

make it hot and smexy 

# Request - set (manda please)
# Stock - *ava*


*sig*


# Size - junior, senior, sig big xD
# Borders - dotted with white borders
# Effects - lights, colorization, etc
# Text - on sig "the friction between our passion is about to burst" hold on to every ounce of this moment "

on ava "my boy "

thanks manda your the best


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2010)

An avy please. :3

Just focus on the little guy on the left and try to get as much of him in the avy as you can while keeping the avy looking good. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy.

Text: No text

Please and thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2010)

Set please Colours~

Request - set
Stock:   
(poistioned so its more to one side)

(can be cut down more to make it more rectangular, at least 4 of the wings showing either way)

Size - Senior.
Borders - dotted
Effects - anything that suits
Text - Aphrodi


Sankyuu~


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2010)

wasn't someone supposed to help you? 

you're gonna OVERLOAD !


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

she ditched me but i have someone else, i am just too lazy to bother them
probably this week or so :3


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2010)

well that's just dandy. :3

*
I'VE REOPENED THE SHOP AS WELL ! ! ! *
/shamelessadvertising


----------



## colours (Jun 2, 2010)

GTFO, STOP SPAMMING MY PLACE


----------



## Alex. (Jun 2, 2010)

but I FUCKING LIKE THIS PLACE ! 

 right back at ya !


----------



## Uffie (Jun 2, 2010)

a sig please lovee 
no text or anything and can it be quite big? thanks so much!


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I could halp, but my skills are nothing compared to yours, panders


----------



## Rima (Jun 2, 2010)

What kind of request: Banner
Stock: 
Size: 400 x 233
Border: Rounded
Effects: Lights, Colorization, etc
Text: SasuSaku FC Under the Same Sky


----------



## Crackers (Jun 3, 2010)

Request - sig
Stock -  
Size - junior
Borders - whatever looks best with the finished results
Effects - I would prefer a vintage or retro theme to it. Color scheme is totally up to you. 
Text - none


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2010)

Set Request
Stock:  or  
Size: 150x150 avy + whatever works best for the sig, not too big (like right at the limits) though please.
Borders: Like  or no border or whatever works best (although I don't like rounded borders so not that if possible)
Effects: Up to you <3
Text: None, unless you think it would make it a lot better or something.

Thanks


----------



## Saiko (Jun 3, 2010)

Avatar Request
150 x 150
Stock : 
Border : Dotted
Effects : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Like this - Don't know how to call it



No Text


----------



## colours (Jun 3, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Jotaro Kujo
- AreoSamurai21
- krome
- Fujioka
- Ōkami
- Amatsunohina
- Hawkeyes
- Sean★
- Darth Nihilus
- Maxi
- itsmylife
- Death-kun
- Kelsey♥ 
- Uffie 
- Rima
- Crackers
- Sen
- Saiko


*NO MORE REQUESTS *​


----------



## colours (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 












*Spoiler*: _krome_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 















*rep&credit*

--------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- AreoSamurai21
- Amatsunohina
- Hawkeyes
- Sean★
- Darth Nihilus
- Maxi
- itsmylife
- Death-kun
- Kelsey♥ 
- Uffie 
- Rima
- Crackers
- Sen
- Saiko


*NO MORE REQUESTS *​


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_



Holy crap, that's Epic, thanks colours.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 3, 2010)

I  yoooouuuu


----------



## colours (Jun 3, 2010)

glad you guys like :33


----------



## krome (Jun 4, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: _krome_



         ~!


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you guys like :33



The sig, in my opinion, was a bit small. But I can deal.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy crap colours that is amazing  But could you do one more thing for me? Could you make an avatar of Darth Vader and put the text Sith on it please? :33


----------



## colours (Jun 4, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> The sig, in my opinion, was a bit small. But I can deal.



you said 250 

and it was a perfect square 250x250 so i didn't like it 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Holy crap colours that is amazing  But could you do one more thing for me? Could you make an avatar of Darth Vader and put the text Sith on it please? :33



yes, i'll do that later and PM you


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Colours! 

Err.. I don't think I've tried out your shop before.. But when your shop is less full, you mind making me a set?


----------



## colours (Jun 4, 2010)

no not at all, i'll finish these requests this weekend and then you can request :]

just shut off your sig please ~


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2010)

Colours could you forget about my other request and try and fit as many of them as you can into one single avatar instead?


----------



## colours (Jun 4, 2010)

i could try, i didn't think you'd want that but sure :3~


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2010)

colours said:


> you said 250
> 
> and it was a perfect square 250x250 so i didn't like it



I know, I was yanking your chain.


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 4, 2010)

hey colours ~ am aware that you said no more requests yet, but when you're done -- can i like be, reserved or some shiz.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 5, 2010)

Colours, is it too late for me to change my Request Stock? 
 If it is then it doesnt matter, continue making the set with the stock I already put :33


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sean★_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Maxi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Sen_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2010)

*rep&cred*

requests can start again ~​


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2010)

Too soon? If so, forget it. 

Just an ava, 125x125 and 150x200.


----------



## Dman (Jun 6, 2010)

ava of byakuya

150x150

borderne


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah to that manda i fucking love it XD


----------



## Rima (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks colours.


----------



## Crackers (Jun 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&cred*​


Beautiful, colours. Thank you so much!


----------



## colours (Jun 6, 2010)

glad everyone likes :3~

again, sorry for taking so long


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2010)

With skills like yours

I can wait for excellence


----------



## Crackers (Jun 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> With skills like yours
> 
> I can wait for excellence


Seconded.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot colours it's so awesome! I'm 24'd. I'll rep you when j can


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2010)

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Borders - 
Effects - Whatever you think works best for the stock
Text - Absolute Justice/Admiral Akianu


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 7, 2010)

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock:  | 
Borders - no border
Effects -idk man, i like all of your sets ;D i think not much effects like this ava im wearing it doesn't have mucho effects. like simple stuff and the sets that you wear  the sig not too big 

thank you :3 i will spread fetti cheese and cred you ~


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, looks wonderful pek


----------



## KohZa (Jun 7, 2010)

request avy for colours . 



150x150.i want one version with the text "Reno" in it and one without it.thats all :33.effect is up to you.


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

glad you guys like :3

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Fujioka
- Dman
- Champagne Supernova 
- Confetti 
- ZexionAxel​


----------



## Maxi (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Maxi_ 









Thanks, looks awesome .


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

glad you like 

don't forget to rep&cred ~


----------



## Maxi (Jun 7, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like
> 
> don't forget to rep&cred ~



, do people forget to rep and cred then?


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

oh yeah

or they'll complain that they have to rep&cred
so i like to remind everyone


----------



## Maxi (Jun 7, 2010)

colours said:


> oh yeah
> 
> or they'll complain that they have to rep&cred
> so i like to remind everyone



It's funny that people like these still exist :taichou. 
If you are asking someone to do something for them (in cost of his/her free-time) the least thing you could do is rep and cred for their hard work, they should actually deserve more .


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

THANK YOU MAXI, THAT'S MY EXACT THOUGHT


----------



## Maxi (Jun 7, 2010)

colours said:


> THANK YOU MAXI, THAT'S MY EXACT THOUGHT



Your welcome :33.
But i see i'm kinda starting to spam in your shop, so i better stop from here on. 
Thanks again for the awesome set.


----------



## Uffie (Jun 7, 2010)

yayyy love it!  I'll rep you again as soon as possible


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

don't you already did babygirl


----------



## Kaliope (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,I have request,a transparency, if possible

stock: ,the brunette one
size:junior

thanks a lot


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry, please read the rules before posting


----------



## Kaliope (Jun 7, 2010)

^oh sorry..didn't see the 600 post thing


----------



## colours (Jun 7, 2010)

nor the turn off your signature thing


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 7, 2010)

*Hello. 

Hmmm, you are talented from what I've seen, hope you know how to make a good FMA set.

Requesting set with two images if it isn't much trouble.

Siggy: 

Avy: 

Resize if necessary to regular member size. Pimp the siggy as much as you like with your own taste, I have no specifications other than round edges with a turquoise theme.

The avy is focused on the face, and the theme is also turquoise.

VM me once done if you don't mind. Thanks in advance and I hope it's not much of a trouble :33*


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&cred*​



Thanks so much. pek


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 7, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Dotted
Effects - Lights/Colourization, etc
Text - E_ffortless Elegance: LegendaryBeauty_


----------



## colours (Jun 8, 2010)

^ please shut off your signature \(^o^)/


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 8, 2010)

*Hey Colours, hope I didn't cause much of a disturbance but can you do me senior sizes now that I just requested a senior membership?*


----------



## colours (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, sure

and your text is painfully hard to read


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 8, 2010)

colours~
Request - set/transparency
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - transparent sig pls ; dotted bordered avatar
Effects - nothing too bright, deep colorization, blabla
Text - "SSK" in avatar.
Can I have one ava focused on Sui&Sasu & one with Karin&Sasuke? thx.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 8, 2010)

colours said:


> ^ please shut off your signature \(^o^)/



Sorry, that's the thing that always slips my mind.


----------



## colours (Jun 8, 2010)

^ and then you do it again


----------



## Damaris (Jun 9, 2010)

omg requests are open again 



one version with text, one without if that's not too much trouble
text: everything i should have already said
i just want a senior set please
borders and effects are in your wise hands


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 9, 2010)

colours said:


> ^ and then you do it again



That was totally unintentional. 

Happy now? You've got me spamming your shop.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 9, 2010)

Requesting avatar

Senior size

Text: The Mentalist
Bordered


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2010)

Is this shop still open for requests right now? 

If so, may I make another request? Its been a while. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request - Set
Stock - 
Sig Size - 439x226 or if that's too big, 300x230. 
Avatar size - 150x150 & 200x200...?
Borders - Dashed, if possible. If not, then Dotted...?
Effects - Blues and reds. Colorful, if you may.
Text - MagitekElite

The image, I know is a animated GIF, I was just hoping for a stll image of it. If it moving is the problem, I can recreate the gif to be a png of a still image. 




I don't know if the image is acceptable, but if its not, then I'm sorry for wasting your time >.>


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

Senior sized set ofplease. As for border, effects, etc suprise me.


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Confetti_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Turquoise_ 










*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Zach_ 









*rep&cred*

----------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris​


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 9, 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful 

Oh shit i just noticed.

It's actully spelled Akainu.

I must have misspelled it i'm so sorry


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2010)

glad you guys like

oops !
might've been my fault, here you go :3~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## KohZa (Jun 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&cred*​


awesome.thx colours .


----------



## colours (Jun 9, 2010)

you're welcome


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks That was so fast in other shops it usually takes a week


----------



## Damaris (Jun 9, 2010)

eek sorry i totally forgot to specify what, sorry 
i'd like just a set please


----------



## Dman (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks manderp :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Confetti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks perfect. thanks so much colours <3 will fetti cheese and cred ya ;D
your sets are so fab ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2010)

Request-y request ^.^


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request* - Set
*Stock* - . If possible, just Terra and Edgar, the two on the left. (AKA the girl with green hair and the guy holding the book)
*Sig Size* - 439x226 or if that's too big, 350x240. 
*Avatar size* - 150x150 & 200x200...? And of both the guy holding the book and the green haired girl?
*Borders* - Dashed, if possible. If not, then Dotted...?
*Effects* - Blues and reds. Colorful, if you may.
*Text*: "EdgarxTerra"
*Smaller Text* - "MagitekElite". If possible, can this be smaller and in a different corner or something? So it isn't too close to bigger text? If not, then its fine. 




EDIT:
Fixed my request ^.^


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 9, 2010)

set please Manda :33
# Stock 

*ava* 



*Spoiler*: __ 








*sig*


*Spoiler*: __ 






 
# Size - junior, senior, i want to see the legs soo vertical sig please :33
# Borders - dotted with white borders 
# Effects - lights, colorization, etc
# Text  on sig " a born leader, he will be superior to all"


fuck i just love your work 


please and thank you :33

make it look badass ok :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2010)

hello panduu 

Request: set
Stock:  // 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted for ava, semi rounded for sig
Effects: up to you
Text: on sig: Stefan/Damon and in smaller font: who is Elena?

thankies pandubear


----------



## Synn (Jun 10, 2010)

Manda-chan :33

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - , 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* -  for both avy and sig
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc.
*Text* - none

Thanks in advance!


----------



## valerian (Jun 10, 2010)

request: ava
stock: 
size: senior
effects: colorization
text: Kamen Rider Kabuto


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jun 10, 2010)

BOO, surprise 

hey pandoodler chun, id like to request an avatar 150*150

I hope you can work with the stock  , maybe add a bit color to it, but ill totally leave it up to you, youre the creative one 

Thanks in advance my queen. *bows*


----------



## jux (Jun 10, 2010)

request: set
stock: 
size: junior
borders: dotted
effects: do whatever you want, maybe make the colour a bit more vibrant :33
Text: None


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Turquoise_





*Is speechless*

Arigatoo~ 

Though you forgot to senior size it


----------



## colours (Jun 10, 2010)

it is senior sized 

if you mean 150x200
you don't have those avatar privilages unless you win contests or gain enough points


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 10, 2010)

colours said:


> it is senior sized
> 
> if you mean 150x200
> you don't have those avatar privilages unless you win contests or gain enough points



Oh really? My bad. I need to lurk more around the FAQs.

Okay then, repz for u


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 10, 2010)

Avy

Eh also do one 150x200
Thx


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you, panders !


----------



## colours (Jun 10, 2010)

glad you like, don't forget to rep&cred


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't worry I won't


----------



## colours (Jun 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Emma Bradley
- itsmylife
- Morphine
- David1822
- Jotaro Kujo
- I Я Sayo 
- jux 
- ^Vegeta^Two^​


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2010)

colours can I request again even though its only been a few days? .


----------



## colours (Jun 10, 2010)

of course, there's no more wait :3~


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you .

Request: Set
Stock:  

Can you cut it down into more rectangular like the Trap one?

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Like the Trap one you made ()
Text: One the sig: "Two of a Kind"


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 10, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
*For sig:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




]



*For avi:* *(the picture of the right with the guy with roses please)*

Size - Senior
Borders - your pick ^^
Effects - Just not too many colors or too bright =D the rest just work your magic!!
Text - Avi: Angel

THANKS COLOURS ^^


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 11, 2010)

Request -Just want it turned into a usual set.
Stock - 
Size - Senior for both Sig and Avatar.
Borders - Your choice.
Effects - Nothing in particular. Just whatever looks good to you (Nothing _too_ snazzy, though).
Text - None.


----------



## colours (Jun 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Damaris
- Emma Bradley
- itsmylife
- Morphine
- David1822
- Jotaro Kujo
- I Я Sayo 
- jux 
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Kelsey♥
- darkangelcel
- Solon Solute​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2010)

Request - Set
Size - Senior size
Stock - 
Borders - No Borders/Manda's Choice
Effects - Manda's Choice
Text - Manda's Choice


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 11, 2010)

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - 150x200
Borders - your choice
Effects - your choice
Text - none


----------



## Rima (Jun 12, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Size: Senior
Text: Your Choice


----------



## colours (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 












*Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_ 










*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 











*rep&cred*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

manda its fucking awesome  reppp repppp


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

colours said:


> [center
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Emma Bradley_



Aw! I love it so much! My favorite couple has its own signature! Thank you so much, Colours! Its wonderuful! No, fantastic! No, perfect! Yes, perfect 

pek pek pek

Rep&Credit of course!


----------



## colours (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 










*Spoiler*: _jux_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_ 










*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 














*Spoiler*: _Rima_ 









*rep&cred*

--------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- I Я Sayo * *asked about request* *
- ^Vegeta^Two^ * *broken link* *​


----------



## Rima (Jun 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is beautiful colours. 

oops, I must spread. :sweat


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful is an understatement


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn it! Okay, you'll have to wait a bit first.... 
I have to wait 24 hours, but the first thing I do when I log back in is rep you, promise!

*Which would you like better? A link to the shop, or your profile...?


----------



## colours (Jun 13, 2010)

glad you guys like :3~



Rima said:


> This is beautiful colours.
> 
> oops, I must spread. :sweat



glad you like ~

it's fine just don't forget :33



Emma Bradley said:


> Damn it! Okay, you'll have to wait a bit first....
> I have to wait 24 hours, but the first thing I do when I log back in is rep you, promise!
> 
> *Which would you like better? A link to the shop, or your profile...?



it's no big deal just don't forget 

to the shoppe please ~


----------



## Rubi (Jun 13, 2010)

Set please :33



or



sorry but I can't chose so please chose what you like better or use one of them as the avatar and the other one a sig


borders: whatever you want
effects: whatever you want
text: "A beauty worthy of disgrace"

thank you


----------



## Synn (Jun 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just came! 

Will rep and credit ~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Like 
Effects - Whatever you think will look best


----------



## Damaris (Jun 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fucking amazing super awesome spiffy as always 
god you never cease to amaze me, this is incredible
thank you so much ! repped already, will change sets in the morning when i'm not so yawny-face and i'll credit you then.​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

*Request* - Avatar
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150x200
*Borders* - None
*Effects* - Anything you want
*Text* - "MP&!"


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 14, 2010)

colours said:


> ​


these are wonderful 

thanks colours


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kelsey♥_



Thank you, so prettyyy  <3


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_



Awesome. Thanks.

edit:

btw, I keep getting a "This is not a valid image file" notice when I try to save the avatar. Any Ideas why?


----------



## Mai (Jun 14, 2010)

set please


150x150 avatar, vibrant effects
 no borders
thanks :3


----------



## colours (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Awesome. Thanks.
> 
> edit:
> 
> btw, I keep getting a "This is not a valid image file" notice when I try to save the avatar. Any Ideas why?



hmm i'm not sure, i'll re-upload it when i get home from work
i dunno why it's doing that :<

also, pleaseeeeee shut off the sig


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2010)

hey manders.

ava
150x200 please

do your special effects thing with the stock


----------



## colours (Jun 14, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Champagne Supernova 
- Mist Puppet
- Mai
- @lk3mizt​


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 14, 2010)

I figured out what the problem was. It's because it's a BMP type file that I can't upload it properly. I tried converting it to a JPEG type, but it noticeably diminishes the quality, so by some chance could you change it to a JPEG type?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope this pic is okay, but set please Manda 



And put the text Glee on?


----------



## colours (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> I figured out what the problem was. It's because it's a BMP type file that I can't upload it properly. I tried converting it to a JPEG type, but it noticeably diminishes the quality, so by some chance could you change it to a JPEG type?



of course, i'll change it when i get home from work and PM you with it

so sorry ~



Kirsty said:


> I hope this pic is okay, but set please Manda



of course kirstycakes, just shut off your signature


----------



## Innocence (Jun 14, 2010)

hey manda, i have a request for you 

avatar - 150x150 & 150x200
text - Tengu no ghettai

stock : 

go crazy !


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2010)

An avy please. :3

Just focus on the little guy on the left and try to get as much of him in the avy as you can while keeping the avy looking good. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 200

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Just do what you think looks best without being too effect-heavy. Make it look pretty!

Text: No text

Please and thank you. 

(Yes, it's the same exact request as the one I made last time. It's just that I want a 150 x 200 one this time. )


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry i  couldn't wait sorry xD

dont kill me manda 




    * Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - junior, senior
    * Borders - dotted with white borders :33
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - put text on sig " scorching heat, beating hearts double the amount of pleasures and passion"

thanks manda xD


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 15, 2010)

colours said:


> of course kirstycakes, just shut off your signature



I was thinking that I shouldnt forget before I posted and then I did anyway


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

# Request - Set
# Stock -

*Signature*
# Size - Large as possible
# Effects - Transparent, I would like the right side rounded out a bit, no other effects

*Avatar*
# Borders - Black solid
# Effects - No effects

Of the face of the not so happy one on the left.


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2010)

^ could you shut off your signature please ? 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Champagne Supernova 
- Mist Puppet
- Mai
- @lk3mizt
- Kirsty
- Innocence
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- Sephiroth (i'll have to take a look at the stock when i get home to see if i can make it transparent!)​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 15, 2010)

150x200 avatar on Alphonse and Roy Mustang please(the guy with the glove and wearing the black coat and the suit of armor) 
Dotted border

Thanks in advance colours.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Set request. 



Avy:
Size: 150x150
Border: One without a border and one with a dotted one please
Style: Can you make the one without a border into the shape of a leaf? I see those types of avy around a lot and they look nice. Also, if you think of someway to make it prettier/artistic do that please.

Sig:
Size: W/e looks good, I'm not sure about sig sizes.
Border: One with a solid border and one with a dotted pls
Style: Make it look prettier/more artistic if you think you can. I can't decide if a horizontal or vertical style would be better for this piece so do w/e you think is best, I'm not against you doing both style either. 

I know you already have a lot of request, so I hope you don't mind mine.


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2010)

a leaf ? 

i'll try but i've never done that before


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I meant like this:



I knew I didn't explain it well.


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2010)

OOOH, half rounded 

i was so confused, alright no biggie :3


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh, that's what its called lol. Thx for taking it. :33


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Champagne Supernova 
- Mist Puppet
- Mai
- @lk3mizt
- Kirsty
- Innocence
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- Sephiroth (i'll have to take a look at the stock when i get home to see if i can make it transparent!)
- Atlantic Storm
- Suzuku​


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 












*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

That looks amazing


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks, Manders! 

edit: on 24 hrs... will rep ASAP


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 











*rep&credit*

-------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

none ​


Champagne Supernova said:


> That looks amazing





@lk3mizt said:


> thanks, Manders!
> 
> edit: on 24 hrs... will rep ASAP



damn, i didn't even get to harass you guys in your VM's yet 

glad you guys like <333


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2010)

OMFGBEAUTIFUL 

Love them so much thx.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovely 

Thanks :33


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2010)

glad you guys like :33


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Request: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Effects: colorization


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 16, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as usual its awesome xDDDDD

rep and cred defiantly xDDDD

just fucking amazing 

love it manda


----------



## Rosie (Jun 16, 2010)

Requesting set 
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Half-rounded
Details: lights, colorization
Text: "Somewhere...there's a land that I dreamed of...once in a lullaby"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 16, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_



The avatar seems to have come out a little blocky.


----------



## Z (Jun 17, 2010)

A good senior sized set of this please, avatar centering around red and black Batman 

Borders - Doesn't matter, as long as it's not rounded in any way

Text - Continuing the legacy


----------



## Rubi (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine mine mine mine mine  

So.... Awesome pek I wasn't expecting much because the stock seems hard to work with but you definitely wowed me! thanks a ton you colourful bundle of joy pek fast too :33

I'm gonna wear it later or tomorrow  rep rep rep and I'll credit when I use


----------



## colours (Jun 17, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The avatar seems to have come out a little blocky.



blocky ? 

you wanted a square avatar with a thin black border with no effects ? sorry it's the stock then

nvm, someone pointed out that you meant it looked *sharper* than the signature
dunno why you said BLOCKY, i'll PM you a different one later tonight


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*​



Thanks so much Manders. <3 I haven't repped anyone at all since the last time I repped you, so I'm on 24h right now after spreading.  Will rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
The rest is up to you


----------



## Crayons (Jun 18, 2010)

request for panderly panders :33 (not sure if you have other workers)
    * Request - set
    * Stock - .
    * Size - senior avatar; 340px × 170px sig or smaller
    * Borders - dotted border for avatar, rounded border for sig
    * Effects - i want a very simple set :]


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

^ you can if you wish supernova :]

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Jotaro Kujo 
̣- Rose Red Bell
- Z
- Sunako
- Crayons​


----------



## Bart (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Manda!

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150 x 200

This is my first request so could you do something similar to the special effects that you put in @lk's? Alice did the my current avatar, but some of the extra effects of the same type didn't work that great so if it doesn't work it's ok.


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

of course bart, could you shut off your sig though ? :<

danku


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2010)

too soon..?
if not 



avy on erika :33'

vertical sig

    * Request - set, 
    * Stock -
    * Size - junior, senior
    * Borders - blue dotted with white borders
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - put text in "accidental encounter"



you can do this next week if you want ok...

YOUR CHOICE MANDA


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh ok if it doesn't bother you.

* Request - Set
* Stock - 
* Size - Senior 
* Borders - Same as my current set
* Effects - Minor lights, colorization


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2010)

Ahh Manders, I hope you don't mind me asking, but do you do requests where someone just tells you to make something random? As in make whatever you feel like making?  Or do you always require a stock of some kind?


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Ahh Manders, I hope you don't mind me asking, but do you do requests where someone just tells you to make something random? As in make whatever you feel like making?  Or do you always require a stock of some kind?



you know, i wouldn't mind doing that because sometimes i find really good/pretty/awesome stock but i don't wanna use it for myself because it doesn't really appeal to me

so i suppose i could if someone asked for something like that


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2010)

Then would you mind me requesting something like that? I'll edit the request skeleton into this post if it's fine for me to request again so early. :3 (Still waiting for 150 x 200 avy privileges to kick in eventually so I can use the awesome Pokemon avy you made me )

EDIT: Okay, request skeleton time !

An avy please. :3

Stock: Some cute animu girl ()

Size: Can I have a 150 x 150 version and 150 x 200 version please?

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!

Text: Whatever you want!


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah sure, go for it :]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright, request is up.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 19, 2010)

Colours... Can I request again?  I'm really sorry if this is too soon. It's ok if you refuse.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 19, 2010)

Just making sure, but may I request?


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

yes you guys can =3




*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Z_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Crayons_ 










*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 










*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Rubi (Jun 19, 2010)

Yaaaay thanks! 




*Spoiler*: _stock _ 




size: junior
border: anything that's not rounded and dotted
effects: not too girly 
text:[middle right] "Something once lost will
never return"



thanks colours pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

My word that was fast 

Looks amazing 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colours again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks wonderful manders, thank you. pek I will be sure to do random request in the future when I feel like it.


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

glad you guys like pek


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2010)

posting to show off my avatar :33 :33 :33


----------



## Rosie (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, it looks so beautiful! Thank you 

Using, like naoz.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks it looks awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it manda awesome as usual xD


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2010)

so glad you guys like =33


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 19, 2010)

can maestro or anyone resize and make trans plox? :33



thankies

[EDIT] lol forgot img tags


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 20, 2010)

A setto please, senior/junior ofc



work your magic, ava of her


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 20, 2010)

Sig request 

Some awesome colorization effects with a dotted border pretty please? :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 20, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 

*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




////OR////



Size - senior, 150x150 - sig, not too big please.
Borders - Two rounded edges, no actual border
Effects - whateva you want
Text - None that I can think of.


----------



## colours (Jun 20, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake​


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

Manda-chan 

*Request* - set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - semi-rounded
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc
*Text* - none
Thanks a million in advance! :33


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

Request: Banner
Stock - 
Borders: semi rounded
Effects: the whole deal, violet colours?
Text: Neji x Naruto FC
and in smaller font: Lavender Madness


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Lights, Colourization, etc
Text: Pirate Empress of the Shichibukai -- Boa Hancock


----------



## colours (Jun 20, 2010)

^ please shut off signature


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2010)

I've done it yet again, haven't I?


----------



## Krix (Jun 21, 2010)

Stock:  !
Size: 150 x 150 avatar ; smallish sig :>
Border: For the Avatar... Rounded? :3
Effects: Transparency for the sig, do whatever you want though really
Text: Whatever you think fits best. c:


----------



## colours (Jun 21, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake
- David1822
- Morphine
- LegendaryBeauty
- Krix​


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2010)

A set please. :3

*Avy:*

Just focus on her upper body. As in head and torso. :3 

Stock: Size: Can I have a 150 x 150 version and 150 x 200 version please?

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!

Text: Whatever you want!

*Sig:*

Stock: Size: Whatever you think looks good!

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!

Text: Monster Hunter


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

set please  

i just love your damn work MANDA

# Request - set,
# Stock - 
sig


avy

# Size - *senior*
# Borders -dotted white borders
# Effects - lights, colorization, etc
# Text -on SIG "inspired to break free and fly towards my dream and find my inner peace with in music " in small text xD

on avy have " souls connected by rhythm and beats" small text

thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

i edit my request manda  

SORRY


----------



## colours (Jun 21, 2010)

fill out the request form in the first post and maybe it'll help me understand 

and shut off your siggy please :<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

Request - FC banner caption for sigs (image provided)
Stock - requires resizing 
Size - banner caption
Borders - NA
Effects - something nice
Text - Hinata Fine Ass FC "(for Hinata lovers" in smaller letters)

This will be a timely request, bc hinata will shine in the anime soon, and the fc will have an opportunity to blow up.


----------



## colours (Jun 22, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake
- David1822
- Morphine
- LegendaryBeauty
- Krix
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- FapperWocky​


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2010)

Request: 2 avatars
Stock:  - 
Size: senior
Borders: 1st avatar:  - 2nd avatar: 
Effects: 1st avatar: colorization - 2nd avatar: colorization and lights.
Text: 1st avatar: Gang Star - 2nd avatar: Yoshikage Kira


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2010)

*MANDA, I EDITED MY REQUEST*

(Just to make sure you don't miss it. :3)


----------



## colours (Jun 22, 2010)

no problemo :3~

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake
- David1822
- Morphine
- LegendaryBeauty
- Krix
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- FapperWocky
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 22, 2010)

* Request - Set

* Stock - 

* Size - Senior

* Borders - Rounded. What are the other 3 btw? Can you provide examples? 

* Effects - Not sure lol, I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to this sort of stuff. Whatever looks good I guess. 

* Text - "Avalon"


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jun 23, 2010)

Colours your'e so skilled i love all your work just saying. (sorry if this is wrong thread to praise you)


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake
- David1822
- Morphine
- LegendaryBeauty
- Krix
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- FapperWocky
- Jotaro Kujo
- Avalon

will get to some of these tonight
fapperwocky, i know the episode of naruto came out tonight so i'll do yours first :]​


----------



## Eternity (Jun 24, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock:

125x125 on avy, you choose on the sig

Border: Again, your choise

Effects: Make it awesome,all i ask

Text: "Beastmaster Soysi Kamaran" and "Wild ride..."


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2010)

Request ~ senior size ava

Borders ~ rounded & dotted versions, please
Effects ~ I don't really have anything specific in mind, just add something you think would look good
No text

Let me know if the stock is inadequate, there are biggers version out there, I believe

Thanks


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- Jαmes
- Fujioka
- Toru Hidaka
- Milkshake
- David1822
- Morphine
- LegendaryBeauty
- Krix
- Death-kun
- itsmylife
- FapperWocky
- Jotaro Kujo
- Avalon
- Merose Tengoku
- Sasuke

will get to some of these tonight
fapperwocky, i know the episode of naruto came out tonight so i'll do yours first :]​


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Colours, do you color + pimp out manga panels. :33


----------



## colours (Jun 24, 2010)

^ nah, i don't if you read the rules i don't colour manga panels

sorry


----------



## Rubi (Jun 25, 2010)

Colours edited the text is that ok?


----------



## colours (Jun 25, 2010)

of course that's okay =3

sorry guys, i'm gonna be busy this weekend helping my friend's move and getting my car worked on/working overtime
i'll try to have some of these completed by sunday


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

hey colours, i have a banner made by skotty.  IT's pretty good, u don't have to make one unless u are almost done, i'll be glad to get another banner   thanks anyway


----------



## colours (Jun 25, 2010)

alright, if you got the banner from another maker than you can just use their's

so sorry about the wait but i'm very busy this week/weekend


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

maestro if you're so busy, i can drop my request so you'll have less in your hands. i'll rep you still.


----------



## Rubi (Jun 26, 2010)

It's ok colours take as long as you want :33. If you want, I could also drop my request and request next time


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 27, 2010)

Take as much time as you need hun


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2010)

Request for set.



*Avatar*

Size-150x150
Border-Black solid thin

No effects, of her face.

*
Signature*
Border-black solid thin

No effects, I would like the words removed "Megaton".


That is all.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> maestro if you're so busy, i can drop my request so you'll have less in your hands. i'll rep you still.



oh no, i am just having a busy weekend ;x



Viscaria said:


> It's ok colours take as long as you want :33. If you want, I could also drop my request and request next time



nope, just a busy weekend :33



Toru Hidaka said:


> Take as much time as you need hun



thanks 



Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will be done asap !


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't even read your whole vm to me Manda! NF is so retarded today
I had to have Kirsty send me the text
Request - Sig
Stock -  i'd prefer those other two not be in it 
Size - 450 x 200
Borders - Solid white
Effects - The Manda Special 
Text - N/A


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2010)

god dang, i didn't know i was _this_ behind!


*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 












*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 












*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 










*Spoiler*: _Krix_ 










*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Avalon
- Merose Tengoku
- Sasuke
- Sephiroth
- Skotty​


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 27, 2010)

i love it  thank you colours :3


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_



I love it! Thank you! :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2010)

thankies maestro. repped pek


----------



## Rubi (Jun 28, 2010)

And I'll never talk again oh girl you've left me speechless 

Thanks a lot colours! I freaking love it. It's ok if you take long, it's your choice to make sets and you don't get paid for it. Thanks again~


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 28, 2010)

Request please :33

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Like 
Effects- Minor lights/colorization


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

glad you guys like


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Death-kun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, I sjnfjknggvngg'd.

Bestest. Set. Evar.

Thanks so much !


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome, i really liked the stock you provided me with too 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Avalon
- Merose Tengoku
- Sasuke
- Sephiroth
- Skotty
- Champagne Supernova​


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

colours said:


> awesome, i really liked the stock you provided me with too



Monster Hunter girls are some of the cutest. 

Anyway, no more spam.


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2010)

Request: 2 Avy's pls. 
Size: Senior
Stock:    
Border: your choice
Effects: some Epic effects


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks colours you rock so hard  +rep an cred


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2010)

Request:sig and ava (the ava is the green guy)
Stock:

Size: junior
Borders: rounded
Effects: something cool
Text: The Final Battle

thanks in advance


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it alright if I can edit my post colours?


----------



## Ito (Jun 28, 2010)

Request - Two avatars.
Stock - 
Size - A junior size and a 90 x 120 as well.
Borders - No border on anything.
Effects - Your usual effects.
Text - No text.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it                     .


----------



## Krix (Jun 28, 2010)

Colours, Colours, Colours!

Thank you SO SO much for this;  It looks absolutely amazing. I love everything. Thank you very much!


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

glad you guys like, don't forget to rep&cred

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- itsmylife
- Jotaro Kujo
- Avalon
- Merose Tengoku
- Sasuke
- Sephiroth
- Skotty
- Champagne Supernova
- Ōkami
- Pipe
- Ito​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2010)

*Stock:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



{Ava}
{Sig}




*Size:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



150x200{Ava}
Your choice for the Sig



*
Border:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Transparency for the sig.
The semi rounded with border thing for the avatar.




*Other specifics:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want the avatar focused on the panel where Tensa Zangetsu(the guy with black hair) taking his hood thing off.
I want the sig thing transparented like it is in my sig, basically transparent everything but that panel.
Oh and make the guy with black hair's eyes green.


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

Edited my post colours


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

okie dokie =3

will be doing some requests tonight !


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Manda I have a signature request 

*Request* - Signature
*Stock* - 
*Borders* - No border

*Text*
Can it include the text, "*I want to kiss you, Harry Potter*" somewhere, but I'm not exactly sure where, and about the size, could you judge it? I'm not sure if colourisations would work on this stock, but if it could work do you think it could be lessened ever so slightly, but if not it's pefectly ok lol - what you think best.

I'm a bit unsure about size as well.


----------



## Rosie (Jun 29, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Rounded
Effects - Lights
Text - "Majestic"

Please and thank you


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 29, 2010)

mandacaekz pek

*Request*: Set
*Stock*:   

thanks love.


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 












*Spoiler*: _Avalon_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Merose Tengoku_ 












*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_ 









*rep&cred*

-------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Ōkami
- Pipe
- Ito
- Atlantic Storm
- Bart
- Rose Red Belle
- Chiodori Mistress​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks they look amazing pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 29, 2010)

its amazing i love it xD

rep


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

so glad you guys like pek


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2010)

Will you taketh my request Manda


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

whar, here or in the fox den ?


----------



## Rubi (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey colours I'm just wondering how many avvies can we request at once?


----------



## colours (Jun 29, 2010)

i don't really care, the better the stock the more i'm willing to make

so like 3-4 tops :3


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2010)

SO AWESOME!

Will rep when spread and cred when use.


----------



## colours (Jun 30, 2010)

glad you like :3


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm back for more sets since you're so fabulous <3



Avy:
Size: 150x150
Border: None
Style: I want another half-rounded pls. 

Sig:
Size: W/e looks right
Border: White for vertical, none for horizontal.
Style: Can you make a vertical and horizontal version of the sig, both half-rounded?

Hope it's not too much. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

ummm can i request again.......?

if soo and your not busy i can wait.......?


just tell me and i will delete the post?

* Request - set focus only on the man and woman in front
    * Stock -
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - dotted with white borders
    * Effects - lights, colorization, etc
    * Text - put text in sig " your antics make me loath you but your charm is making me crazy for you"


request umm can i also have an profile pic?

Stock 

size 175 x 175 

border solid border

effects light colorization

text " shes taking control"


sorry i was just wondering 

if you can thanks love


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 1, 2010)

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Anything.
Effects: "

Sig: 

Simple Trans for the sig.


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Ōkami
- Pipe
- Ito
- Atlantic Storm
- Bart
- Rose Red Belle
- Chiodori Mistress
- Suzuku
- Kazehana
- Koroshi​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

manda i edit mine


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

okie dokie, that's fine =3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey manda, set request <3



Hope the picture is alright, and could you just add the text: Doctor who. And remove the bbc thing in the corner?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG there's 15 people viewing the thread.  I get backdoor admission.  

No not like that, gawd.

Edit: Just so this isn't spam, wanted to say this is a fun thread to lurk. <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



We are not worthy


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

> > Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (7 members and 8 guests)
> > colours*, Mannenutanben, ForTheFun, Hagi





getting to work on requests now


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

now theirs 19 


manda is truly awesome xD


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

lol someone has to be linking to this thread. 23 active users. 

Anyways, I would like to make a small change to my request if it isn't too late.


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

^ yeah definitely linking, somewhere
funny no one will tell me where

go for it, i haven't gotten to it yet =3


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 1, 2010)

On the avy, I'd just like to see how a small white border would look around it. That's all. :33


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pipe_ 














*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 









*rep&cred*

will do more later
-------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Atlantic Storm
- Chiodori Mistress
- Suzuku
- Kazehana
- Koroshi
- Kirsty​


----------



## Rosie (Jul 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Pipe (Jul 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pipe_



thanks for the set


----------



## colours (Jul 1, 2010)

glad you guys like =33


----------



## Okami (Jul 1, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_



 That's Awesome, thanks colours. :33


----------



## Alex. (Jul 1, 2010)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (12 members and 3 guests)
> Alex.*, Enigma, Daidaiiro Moui, Ace0019, Cubey, Raigen, Blind Itachi, Rachmiel



something big is gonna happen ! maybe you're like going...international !


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 1, 2010)

Requesting a sig and avatar.

A 550x450 sig

*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock_ 









A 150x200 Avatar

*Spoiler*: _Avatar Stock_ 









Just do whatever. I like the lined effects used in a lot of your sets though, so maybe add that into it.

Also, add a black and white boarder as well please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

^sig off please


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 2, 2010)

hey manda<3

i would like the sig out of this pic


i would like it transparent with some effects and that would be all, whatever you think looks good

and ava from this pic


senior size, whatever effects look good and a nice border, i don't have any preference

thank you<3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

hey pandupie :3

Request: Set
Stock:  // 
Effects: do whatever, have some fun


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 










*Spoiler*: _Chiodori Mistress_ 










*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 











*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 










*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yariko_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*rep&cred*

-------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

none !​


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

godspeed pandu!


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

glad you like =3


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks manda it's beautiful

need to spread tho-_-'

i repped you like weeks ago tho


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG awesome as usual thx. <3

And wow Greed's set looks fucking amazing. I'm definitely getting a Toaru set next time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2010)

I love it, thanks 

Also,  @ how many viewers this thread has.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2010)

Paaaandaaaa <3 I want you to make me a set  (Obviously)

I can't find any good stocks, though. So... I want you to use whatever stock you like, just can you make sure it's some random anime couple?


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> thanks manda it's beautiful
> 
> need to spread tho-_-'
> 
> i repped you like weeks ago tho



cause you might not have spread around yet 

you're welcome <3



Suzuku said:


> OMG awesome as usual thx. <3
> 
> And wow Greed's set looks fucking amazing. I'm definitely getting a Toaru set next time.



glad you like :3


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I love it, thanks
> 
> Also,  @ how many viewers this thread has.



you're welcome, glad you like :33



Fujioka said:


> Paaaandaaaa <3 I want you to make me a set  (Obviously)
> 
> I can't find any good stocks, though. So... I want you to use whatever stock you like, just can you make sure it's some random anime couple?



yes, i'll look around for stocks soon(ish)


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 2, 2010)

Danke, pandapie


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm, I've decided to go with the horizontal but it looks a bit small in my sig. Is it possible for you to make it 500x291 or would that make it look too pixelated?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 2, 2010)

i love it manda thanks


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Hmm, I've decided to go with the horizontal but it looks a bit small in my sig. Is it possible for you to make it 500x291 or would that make it look too pixelated?



i'm not sure

i suggest next time making specifics about what size and such you want
sorry :I



Kazehana said:


> i love it manda thanks



glad you like ariel =3


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 2, 2010)

colours said:


> -snip-



They look amazing. Sending rep now.


----------



## colours (Jul 2, 2010)

glad you like ~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Borders: Rounded
Effects: Whatever to make it Sannin-ish and fucking purty. Lights, colour ()ization, and whatever else.
Text: Three Great Shinobi of Konoha Legend
Extras: For the avatar(s), could you make a close-up one each one of the Sannin's face? I'd appreciate it. 

And look, I turned off my sig this time.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 2, 2010)

Request: 2 Avy's.
Stock: Avy 1: 
Avy 2:
Borders: Your choice.
Size: 150x150 for both please.
Effects: Make it look for the cool for Avy 1 and add your usaul effects like the one you done for others. Same as for Avy 2. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

oi turn you sig off please

damn this thread is soo popular xD


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it safe to request? 

If you aren't overwhelmed, may I make a request?


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

yes, go ahead :]


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2010)

colours is the s h i t, that's why ;3

Hey, can I request again?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

didn't you just request ?


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

i said yes above 

and please stop spamming >_>


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Sweet! Its basically around the same related thing as before, but of a different image. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Set
Image: 
Borders: I feel bold today, how about rounded? If you don't see it fit to the image or sig you make, you can pick whatever you may wish 
Effects: Fiery and colourful puh-lease.
Sig Size: 470px ? 293px
Avatar Sizes: 150x150 and 200x200?
Text: "Terra Branford"




Thanks so much, Colours! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Rubi (Jul 3, 2010)

Can I request a set? If so then...

stock: 
Border: whatever you think fits it [no dotted though*
effects: whatever you think fits it
 Text: [avatar] *heart*iscaria text positioning like this 

[sig]"My fair lady" though if you think it would be better without the and her broken reflection please don't add it

Size: junior. please don't make the sig too big.

Thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 3, 2010)

lol i'm sorry, i had been contemplating posting before she had posted.

--

Request - Avatar (3 if possible)
Stock - 




*Spoiler*: _ava3_ 








Size - Senior. 
Borders - #1 is curved ; #2 is half bordered ; #3 is solid or dotted.
Effects - Anything ;3
Text - None.


----------



## colours (Jul 3, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Fujioka
- LegendaryBeauty
- KazujiN
- Terra Branford
- Viscaria
- Milkshake​


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2010)

an avatar request please. 150*150 and 150*200


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 3, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Koroshi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a bit late but thanks.


----------



## colours (Jul 4, 2010)

glad you like =3


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -

Size - Senior.
Borders - I don't care
Effects - Make it hot.
Text - "Lan Fan" would be enough

Thanks by now


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -
avy


sig 


Size - Senior.
Borders - dotted with white borders
Effects - Make colorful  and pretty
Text - on sig " a love that seems to overpower me
her love just hypnotizes me
because all I see is beautiful you  "


extra avy focus on Belgium ( the girl )

size senior 

border dotted white borders

effects just cool and trendy

text none
 stock 



thanks manda


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2010)

Manda-hime 

Request - set (if that's not asking too much, can you make two avatars please?  One with Shizune's face and the other with Ino's, so I can see which one I like most. )
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - semi-rounded
Effects - lights, colorization, etc.
Text - none
Thanks a lot. :33


----------



## Prowler (Jul 5, 2010)

* Request - Ava
* Stock -  
* Size - 150x150
* Border - what you think it's better 
* Effects - what you think it's better 
* Text - no text

thank you


----------



## colours (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 






the couple is hinata and yui from angel beats! if you're curious





*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 











*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 













*rep&cred*

-----------------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria *messaged about request*
- FirstMoon
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Prowler​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 5, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _LegendaryBeauty_ 





Thank you. pek


----------



## colours (Jul 5, 2010)

glad you like

shut off your siggie


----------



## Smiley (Jul 5, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&cred*​



Thanks you very much colours 

Repped and when I used them I will credit for sure


----------



## Jay. (Jul 5, 2010)

for colours

mind doing an ava out of this?



you are open, use all kind of effects and whatnot you want. Just let the border be like not white or too bright.
I'd appreciate if you'd make 2 versions, one with senior sizes (showing head and partly hand)
and one with larger sizes showing a bit moars. I mean with larger sizes, big ava's like u and zaru have or other kids that won one of those silly contests 

and a sig out of this


400 x 150 or anything around that area will do as well.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you so much colours :3


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 5, 2010)

Request - set (Avi focused on the guy on the right please) 
Sig focused on both ^^
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - whatever looks good ^^
Effects - I love whatever you do just not too bright please =D
Text - Avi: "Angel"
Sig: "More than brothers"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its wonderful, Colours! It will serve the name "Terra" brilliantly. 
Thanks so much! I loves it.

Rep&Credit!


----------



## colours (Jul 5, 2010)

glad you like =3


----------



## RyRyMini (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello. 

*Request* / Set
*Stock* /   
I'd like all of them used, any two in the signature and the other one in the avatar. If you can do that, it's up to you which ones you use where. :3
*Size* / Senior
Borders and effects are up to you. <3 No text, please.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 6, 2010)

Ava:


Size: 150x200
I prefer dark red & black.
Could you give me different option when it comes to border(diff shape). Everything else is up to you. Thanks.


Sig:

Size: senior size
Is it possible to remove the wording? It's *not *a watermark. 
You can try anything with this pic.

Thanks.


----------



## Rannic (Jul 6, 2010)

Requesting a set from these two images




Size: Normal member

Border: Rounded

Text: Epitome of Sexy

Effects: what ever you think will look best.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 6, 2010)

Request (for Colours) - Set. 
Stock - .
Size - Senior.
Borders - Your choice.
Effects - Whatever looks good to you.
Text - One with "The Yellow Monkey", and another with none.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

Set request

dotted borders, 150x150. 
text: UKJP

dotted borders
text: To create a fantasy

pretty effects, thanks :33


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 6, 2010)

Soup.



If you could give me a signature of the first 5(Not including the two standing next to The Don - in fact, please cut them out) people on that list, and an avatar of The Don(Ronald McDonald without the two standing next to him.)


I have but a few essential requirements, which I hope you can manage.

Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.
The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Manda.  Is it fine if I can request a few avys from the same stock? Just tell me if it's not fine. :3

I would like an avy for each of the four people here.

Stock: Size: 150 x 150 for all of them

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!

Text: Whatever you want!

And again, just tell me if it's not okay. :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 6, 2010)

Request for Manda

Request - Set
Size - Senior/150x150 and 150x200 avatars as well
Stock -   Whichever you like best
Border - None
Effects - Manda's choice


----------



## colours (Jul 7, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- FirstMoon
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Prowler
- Jay.
- darkangelcel 
- RyRyMini
- Blaze
- Kakashi Sensei
- Solon Solute
- Mai
- Lucien Lachance
- Death-kun
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2010)

Request: 3 avatars
Stock: , , 
Size: senior
Borders: , no borders for the 3rd one please 
Effects: 1st: lights, colorization, 2nd: colorization, 3rd: colorization 
Text: 1st: Rohan Kishibe, 2nd: Jotaro Kujo, 3rd: Darth Vader


----------



## KBL (Jul 7, 2010)

*Request*: Set.
*Stock*: For sig... 
For Ava 
*Avatar*: Senior Member, I wish an ava from Gajeel's face... (The dude that looks like Vegeta in the left), add the effects you wish...
*Sig*: I will like a sig with the effects you like but with the words "Fairy Tail" Above the members of Fairy Tail...


Thx dear.


----------



## colours (Jul 7, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Viscaria
- FirstMoon
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Prowler
- Jay.
- darkangelcel 
- RyRyMini
- Blaze
- Kakashi Sensei
- Solon Solute
- Mai
- Lucien Lachance
- Death-kun
- Darth Nihilus
- Jotaro Kujo
- KisameBijuuLevel​
will start these tomorrow(ish)
sorry for the wait guys !


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 7, 2010)

manda i edit my post


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2010)

MANDA sorry i edit my stock again 

sooo sorry


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2010)

That is awesome, your sets are like free drugs for my eyes.  I can feel the juicy serotonin gushing out.

Ok I'll stop gushing now, it's disgusting of me to be such a buttlicker.  But I just wanted to say.


----------



## Rubi (Jul 9, 2010)

edited the text manda


----------



## colours (Jul 9, 2010)

alright, no more requests

i started them last night and then CS wouldn't let me save, none of my programs would let me save
so i was pissed, slammed my computer and gave up


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2010)

It's ok Manda-hime, take your time.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 10, 2010)

A 363x450 sig 

*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock_ 









A 150x200 Avatar

*Spoiler*: _Avatar Stock_ 









Like I said last time, Just do whatever. But I would like the lined effects you use on a lot of your sets done to my set.

Also, add a black and white boarder as well please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2010)

> alright, no more requests
> 
> i started them last night and then CS wouldn't let me save, none of my programs would let me save
> so i was pissed, slammed my computer and gave up



umm she said no more requests


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 10, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> umm she said no more requests



Whoops, didn't see that. Nevermind then.


----------



## colours (Jul 10, 2010)

no more requests ^

and shut your sig off/delete your post


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 










*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jay._ 










*Spoiler*: _RyRyMini_ 










*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blaze_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Sensei_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 11, 2010)

* *Request* - Set (2 Extra Avatars)
    * Stock- 
    * Size - 150x150. 


    * Borders - Whatever looks best ;3
    * Effects - Work ya magic
    * Text - None.


- Around Mew (Pink)
- Curved Border.


- Around Sakura's face
- Dotted Border.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

^ yes, you may request
edit your post with your request so there is no spamming =3




*Spoiler*: _Mai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*

------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- FirstMoon *messaged about request*
- Lucien Lachance *messaged about request*
- Jotaro Kujo
- KisameBijuuLevel
- ~Greed~​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2010)

Kamen Rider Panda


----------



## Rannic (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you I love it.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

glad you guys like

don't forget to credit and rep, enjoy ~!


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. Will rep & Cred once I use it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_



I love it, thanks a lot Manda-chan! :33


----------



## Rubi (Jul 11, 2010)

That is definitely fabulous! IMO, the effects totally fits the picture. Thank you very much, Manda!


----------



## Prowler (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you colours, looks awesome!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

i love it  thanks


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks bunches colours, they're awesome.  Other people may be using them too (so we can wear them together) but I've also told them to rep and cred you. :3


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

glad you guys like

okie deathkun =3


----------



## Blaze (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. It's really great. I will rep&credit soon as I put it in. Thanks so much. Awesome work.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 11, 2010)

wow you make awesome sets maestro


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 11, 2010)

(for the 26th of July)
Senior sized avatar of Hayley, special 150 x 200 avatar of Hayley, and senior sig.
Same Dotted borders as usual.
Sig Text (optional): Paramore


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2010)

Avy/sig request :33





Avy:

Size: 150x150
Border: None
Style: Half-rounded. Do w/e you want with it.

Sig:

Size: 520x373
Border: None
Style: Half-rounded. Do w/e you want with it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 11, 2010)

Avy/Sig request:
Sig:



Avy:




thank you


----------



## Alex. (Jul 11, 2010)

* Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - up to you
    * Effects - up to you

please flip the stock for the sig...like make her point the gun in the other direction. 

than you.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- FirstMoon *messaged about request*
- Lucien Lachance *messaged about request*
- Jotaro Kujo
- KisameBijuuLevel
- ~Greed~
- Milkshake
- Hollow'd Heart
- Suzuku
- Dark Jecht
- Alex.​


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2010)

Request- Set
Stock- 
Size- Senior
Border- Whatever, as long as they aren't round-ish
Effects- Do your thing
Text - World's Most Wanted


----------



## KohZa (Jul 11, 2010)

request for colours 



avy:i want 3 avy 1)the guy 2)the girl 3)both of them together 
sig: whatever you want: 
effect :i want it to be pretty but not girly :33 

thx :33


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_ 










*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep&credit*

----------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- FirstMoon *messaged about request*
- Lucien Lachance *messaged about request*
- Hollow'd Heart
- Suzuku
- Dark Jecht
- Alex.
- Z
- ZexionAxel​


----------



## valerian (Jul 11, 2010)

You never fail to amaze me colours. pek


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

glad you like =3


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 11, 2010)

fuck to the YESH ;3 OMG I LOVE IT colours pek thank you !


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _~Greed~_


Once again, your work is awesome. Rep is on the way.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2010)

Request:  Set
Stock:  Either  or this .
Size:  Senior
Borders:  I have no preference.
Effects:  You have free reign. 
Text:  None


----------



## KBL (Jul 11, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _KisameBijuuLevel_



You're fantastic dear... epic work! pek

Reps+ and cred... for ya!.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

glad you guys like pek


----------



## Dylan (Jul 11, 2010)

Your a really good graphics artist! Some of your sigs come in sizes i've never seen before. I usually use 400x150 for sigs and 100x100 for avatars. Other forums have small restrictions on avatar size see.


----------



## colours (Jul 11, 2010)

awe thanks for the compliment <3

please shut off your sig though :<


----------



## Rima (Jul 11, 2010)

Request: Set

Border: Rounded
Size: Senior
Effects: Just make it Pretty


----------



## Mai (Jul 12, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mai_



thank you. pek


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type of request - set
Set size - junior 
Border - Up to you, you have 100% creativity.
Effects - Would be cool if you could have a few, again up to you but hopefully.
Text - "The Demon of the Mist
Stock -  
Desired image- I would like just the vampire ninja, if possible; with mist around it. I don't know nothing about any of this stuff so if possible this. Eyes blink read or anything else you think would be awesome thanks. Your my hero lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2010)

* Request - 3 avatars and one sig 
* Stock -
avy1 



* Size - senior
* Borders - semi round
* Effects - badass


avy 2 



size senior

border semi  round

effects : sexy and cute 

on avy : sweet tooth


avy 3


size senior

border up to you 

effects : make it pretty 

on avy : to touch you 

sig 




if that stock is difficult use this one ok?



border : up to you

effects : pretty and colorful and lively 

on sig " Somewhere Only We Know"


thanks manda  

sorry if its too soon I JUST LOVE YOUR FREAKING WORK


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 12, 2010)

Ava: 
Size: 150 x 150

Sig: 

I'll just leave the rest up to you.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 13, 2010)

Request (for Colours) - Set. 
Stock - .
Size - Senior (preferably in the 550x350 range for the Sig).
Borders - Dotted.
Effects - Give it that subtly texture effect that you do, (). No duplicated background images, and nothing too bright and flashy. I'd also like an avatar of both Luffy and Ace, each (I apologize if that all sounded overly demanding ).
Text - None.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Manda.  Just requesting four avys if that's fine. Three of them are from the same stock so I thought it might make that easier for you for some reason. 


*Spoiler*: _Avy #1_ 



*Avy 1:*

I want the avy to focus on the middle Pokemon in the top right. The one you've made avys of for me before with the snowball-like head and the blue body. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150 

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!



*Spoiler*: _Avy #2_ 



*Avy 2:*

I want the avy to focus on the Pokemon in the bottom left. The eagle looking Pokemon. :3

Stock: Size: 150 x 150 

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!



*Spoiler*: _Avy #3_ 



*Avy 3:*

I want the avy to focus on the Pokemon near the bottom left. It's right above the Eagle-looking one and it's green.

Stock: Size: 150 x 150 

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!



*Spoiler*: _Avy #4_ 




*Avy 4:*

I want the avy to focus on the Pokemon on the top right. It's the green one standing up and it has tusks.

Stock: Size: 150 x 150 

Border: Just two rounded edges. No real border.

Effects: Whatever you want!



Please and thank you! And please let me know if you don't feel like making four avys lol. I'm sure I can live without a few of them if it isn't convenient for you.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Request [For Colours] - Set

Stock - 

Size - Junior

Borders - rounded

Effects - I like some colorization, anything that looks good on the picture

Text - "Beautiful"

Extra notes: For the avatar part, can you do two? One of the girls face and one of the guys.


----------



## colours (Jul 14, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- FirstMoon *messaged about request*
- Lucien Lachance
- Hollow'd Heart
- Suzuku
- Dark Jecht
- Alex.
- Z
- ZexionAxel
- Perpetual Fail 
- Kaname
- Demon of the Mist 
- Kazehana
- Koroshi 
- Solon Solute
- Death-kun
- XxDarkXBeautyxX ​
will do these relatively soon(ish)
thanks for your patience guys ~


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank YOU actually!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2010)

you should turn off your sig 

also manda i edit mine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2010)

Set requesting. 

Stock -  or  
Size - Senior/ 150x150 and 150x200 avatar included
Borders - Your choice, but nothing rounded or dotted 
Effects - Something retro/Old school along with a transparency version of the sig


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 15, 2010)

Set request:
Stock - 
Size - Senior/ avatar 150x150, the sig can be what you think fits the stock best.
Borders - What fits the avatar/sig best.
Effect - Try to make it kinda menacing.
Text - the sig could have "市丸 ギン" written somewhere


----------



## Rubi (Jul 15, 2010)

Manda can I request again? I totally wouldn't mind if it takes too long. if so then


*Spoiler*: __ 



set please 


*Spoiler*: __ 




effects: dark and gothic
size: junior
text: "No hesitation and no mercy who shall reign victorious? Phantomhive or Trancy? Ciel or Alois?"  or "If you hesitate for a moment it can be fatal." not too big [the text] and please use some elegant font.
avatar: could you put both of the boys there? add / in the middle. sort of like a dividing line between them. 



Thank you pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 16, 2010)

Sig

Size, whatever works
Make it purty and awesome and purty orsum


----------



## Synn (Jul 16, 2010)

Manda-chan 

Whenever you get around to accept requests again, here's mine :33

*Request* - set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - semi-rounded
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc
*Text* - none
Take your time.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 16, 2010)

avy request ~

Stock - here's the stock i'd like to be used for the avy ideally -  
but here's the original larger stock if needed - 
Size - 150x200
Borders - dotted
Effects - just some kind of colour effect, nothing too fancy, you choose.
Text - could i get a blank version and a version that says noble avenger? if too much then just leave it blank

gracias


----------



## colours (Jul 16, 2010)

NO MORE REQUESTS

will do these by this weekend !​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

manda sorry i edit mine again 

THIS IS THE LAST TIME SWEAR


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 16, 2010)

no way in hell am i reqeusting


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2010)

Red said:


> Set requesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...





colours said:


> NO MORE REQUESTS
> 
> will do these by this weekend !​



umm she asked for no more requests....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 19, 2010)

I also edited mein post


----------



## Red (Jul 19, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> umm she asked for no more requests....


ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 20, 2010)

You run a tight battleship.  

I like the strict side of you mamasita.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2010)

omg people need to stop posting and getting my hopes up. >:<


----------



## colours (Jul 20, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> omg people need to stop posting and getting my hopes up. >:<



i have 12 done, yours included, and 9 more to go


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2010)

D:

So I guess you'll be done by Thursday?


----------



## colours (Jul 20, 2010)

no, tonight hopefully

or i'll post what i have done, i just had OCD about posting them all together and clearing them out of the way


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the latter would be best. Ofc that may be personal hubris.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 20, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jay._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 21, 2010)

Then I will be patient and wait :3


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dark Jecht_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Alex._ 










*Spoiler*: _Z_ 










*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 










*Spoiler*: _Perpetual Fail_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 21, 2010)

colours said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> ...



Awesome. :33


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Demon of the Mist_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










*Spoiler*: _Koroshi_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG I LOVE IT thanks MANDA your totally worth the wait AGAIN


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Awesome. :3



you used the wrong sized ava for your avatar :x


*Spoiler*: _Death-kun_ 









*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 










*Spoiler*: _PandaBot_ 










*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 











*rep&credit*

-----------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- FirstMoon *messaged about request*
- Kaname *messaged about request*
- XxDarkXBeautyxX *messaged about request*

REQUESTS OPEN!​


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 21, 2010)

YESHHHHHH 

I've been stalking the thread all day. Thx. <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you have a version without borders


----------



## Z (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shit thanks it looks fking awesome


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

glad you guys like !



Darth Nihilus said:


> Do you have a version without borders



no, sorry :I


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 21, 2010)

I can make do


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2010)

you had better


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Perfect. Will cred as soon as I use it.


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

# Request - set, ava, sig
# Stock - , , 
# Size - senior
# Borders - whatever looks best
# Effects - lights, colorization


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2010)

Amazing.  

Thank you.  And I repped you in advance in the agony thread when you mentioned that mine was done.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 21, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - 
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Dio Brando

Also Manda ever thought of getting some to help you with all the requests you get?

You seem swamped at times


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 22, 2010)

Request- Set
Stcok- 
Size- Senior
Borders- Whatever looks best
Effects- Anything that looks awesome. 
Text- Mexican Power, written in red, white and green like Mexico's flag.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 22, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx.its awesome .


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 22, 2010)

I want two banners, 1 avy (if possible ;3)

Stock - 

*Spoiler*: _banner no 1_ 





Text: "Still Standing: The SasuIno FC"



Size - Senior.
Borders - curved.
Effects- Work ya magic :3

Stock -

Size- Senior
Borders - Doesn't matter
Effects - lights
Text - "Bringing smexy back: The NaruIno FC"
Crop out Sakura as much as you can please ;3

OH &


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jul 22, 2010)

I responded to your PM with a new stock <3


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 22, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suzuku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG
pek


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 22, 2010)

colours said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _PandaBot_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow... truly super special awesome... when i clicked the spoiler tasg my mind was blown  thanks :33


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 22, 2010)

Request: Set.
Stock:

Avatar: Senior Member, I wish an ava from Ifrit's face... , add the effects you wish...


Thx.


----------



## Rubi (Jul 22, 2010)

So damn awesome!!! I Love it, thanks a lot! It's so badass and beautiful. Though is it ok if I wear it in 3 days? Thanks again~

Though I don't like the stuff you used in the sides much, I still love it!


----------



## colours (Jul 22, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> So damn awesome!!! I Love it, thanks a lot! It's so badass and beautiful. Though is it ok if I wear it in 3 days? Thanks again~
> 
> Though I don't like the stuff you used in the sides much, I still love it!



of course it's okay :]

sorry then, i guess next time tell me no sharpened textures or something 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- SageMaster
- Milkshake
- Ifrit.​


----------



## Rosie (Jul 22, 2010)

Set request~

* Stock - 
* Size - Senior
* Borders - Rounded
* Effects - lights, colorization
* Text - "What you see is what you get"

Please and thank you pek


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_



Thanks a million, I love it! :33


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock:  // 
Effects: up to you
Borders: semi rounded

----
pek


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 22, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Whatever looks best
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Nova

Thank you in advance~


----------



## Okami (Jul 22, 2010)

Request - Set
Size - Senior 
Stock - 
Border -  Your choice 
Effects - Colorization, lights

...


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2010)

colours said:


> i just had OCD about posting them all together and clearing them out of the way



Hehe I was going to fill my requests one at a time but then I realized I'd look like a jerk just trying to +1.  

Anyway, damn you are _amazing_.  That's a lot of fuckawesome sets you just made.  Now I'm inspired to catch up. 

*hofist


Request:

Can you make me a avy like you did for  using  stock?  No rush at all!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Hehe I was going to fill my requests one at a time but then I realized I'd look like a jerk just trying to +1.
> 
> Anyway, damn you are _amazing_.  That's a lot of fuckawesome sets you just made.  Now I'm inspired to catch up.
> *
> ...




  

hey Manders. Just wanted to drop by your shoppe and say hi!


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

Mandakins, you know when you stock hunted for me ? :< I want a pokemon set, but the stocks I found suck.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 22, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: Avy- 

Sig- 

size: senior
Border- dotted
Effects-whatever you think would look best

Thanks in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

^Sig off :3


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 22, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> ^Sig off :3



haha thanks for reminding me


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 22, 2010)

You're welcome. :3

And manda, found a stock.


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 22, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock- ,
Size - Junior
Borders - Whatever you choose
Effects - Lights, colors if they're not too bright and ruin the mood
Text - YOU WILL BE LIKE US in letters you deem "robotic." 

If the stock doesn't work, please tell me. Also, there's a signature in the first stock; if you have to keep it in, please, feel free to do so.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border: Dotted 
Effects: Dark light
Text: En, in bold smoky text

I want the sig to be a heart-shape and if can, get both the guy and his cat in the heart. The heart should be dotted.

If you can't do it, just tell me.


----------



## Red (Jul 22, 2010)

Set requesting



Request - set
Stock - 
Size -  senior
Borders - WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT
Effects - Whatever you deem fit, but incorporate c4ds in it somehow
Also welcome back colors


----------



## Proxy (Jul 22, 2010)

Set request

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Not sure. Surprise me?
Effects: Nothing too much, but surprise me twice?

Also, could I also get a senior sized transparency of the two characters, no effects, if possible?

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 23, 2010)

NO DID I MISS MY CHANCE TO REQUEST FFFFF I HATE YOU ALL

if not


Request - siggg
Stock - 
Size - 550 x 225
Borders - simple thick white um like on my avatar
Effects - SURPRISE ME AS USUAL
Text - N/A


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 23, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> ^Sig off :3



Just wanted to point out that your posts telling people to turn their sigs off are bigger and more spam-like than the actual sigs they forgot to turn off.

I mean, I really like how order is kept in here don't get me wrong.  And I like that you help keep order.

I'm just jealous.


----------



## colours (Jul 23, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Just wanted to point out that your posts telling people to turn their sigs off are bigger and more spam-like than the actual sigs they forgot to turn off.
> 
> I mean, I really like how order is kept in here don't get me wrong.  And I like that you help keep order.
> 
> I'm just jealous.



yeah but it's nice to have people keep the rules in line since i am too lazy to do that myself 

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- SageMaster
- Milkshake
- Ifrit.
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Nova 
- Ōkami
- Kitsune
- Fujioka
- Newbologist
- C. Hook
- Bluebeard
- Red
- Proxy
- Skotty​


----------



## colours (Jul 23, 2010)

^ shut off your sig please lukeluke


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2010)

Request - set, 
Stock -
Size -  senior, s
Borders - dotted, 
Effects - whatever works
Text - text?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 23, 2010)

set 

size senior avy on the girl

stock
whole body's in the sig 




effects up to YOU but make it badass and colorful

semi rounded with white borders and and blue outline if you cant do that border just do what ever fits :33

text on sig "  fly with me and lets break free from these chains that grounded us "
thanks Manda 

hope its not too soo to ask...


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Koroshi_



Sorry I was late.

Will Rep & Cred when I use.


----------



## Synn (Jul 24, 2010)

Manda-chan 

*Request* - set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - semi-rounded
*Effects* - lights, colorization, etc.
*Text* - no text
Take your time. Thanks! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 24, 2010)

i edit my border manda


----------



## Ina (Jul 24, 2010)

Set request, please. 



Senior size, sig should be transparent and not too big. Other than that, I don't have any special requests, just make it pretty.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 25, 2010)

MANDA sorry i edit my request again 

im  sorry i am just can't make up my mid sometimes 

BUT this is the LAST edit


----------



## Zach (Jul 25, 2010)

Just an avy of 

Work your magic plz


----------



## Red Version (Jul 25, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - dotted
Effects - Anything that looks good
Text - "Life is like one big game of, Shougi and im the King"


----------



## Rubi (Jul 25, 2010)

Manda can I request again? If it's ok then

Set please :33


*Spoiler*: __ 





size: junior
style: square
borders: Whatever you think looks best
effects: Not too girly. Please Make it elegant and gothic and please try not to remove anything oh and... no sharpened texture . Please make it look somewhat sad.
text: [sig] "Our reflections are just mere illusions" Maybe use the same font you used on my chess set? [av] "Viscaria"
 [subtext] "No regrets" text positioning like this: 

Avatar focused on both boys
Thank you!~


----------



## JJ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200 avy. Sig size leaving up to you.
Borders: up to you
Effects: up to you
Text: Dark City somewhere in the sig as it's from that movie. *

Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- SageMaster
- Milkshake
- Ifrit.
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Ōkami
- Kitsune
- Fujioka
- Newbologist
- C. Hook
- Bluebeard
- Red
- Proxy
- Skotty
- hammer
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Ina
- Zach
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina​


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2010)

Size: 150x200
Border: One with a dotted border, one border-less, and one with a basic 1px black border
Style: Nothing fancy I guess



Size: W/e constrains the proportions and is within the forum's limit.
Border: None
Style: Just a simple transparency


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Jotaro Kujo
- Champagne Supernova
- SageMaster
- Milkshake
- Ifrit.
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Ōkami
- Kitsune
- Fujioka
- Newbologist
- C. Hook
- Bluebeard
- Red
- Proxy
- Skotty
- hammer
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Ina
- Zach
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina
- Suzuku

NO MORE REQUESTS
*also, i don't mind if you guys request a couple of days after you've already requested but please allow me a day or two break after i have ALREADY made you a set!
i love the activity and all but you barely wear the set i had made you the following day for more than 5 hours *​


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 










*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 



just so you know, please do not request 3 different sets
and if you do rep me more than once considering these took quite amount of work
thanks :]









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champagne Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _SageMaster_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 



just so you know, please do not request 3 different sets
and if you do rep me more than once considering these took quite amount of work
thanks :]

avatars are fine but multiple banners/signatures is a different amount of work









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Ifrit.
- Rose Red Belle
- Morphine
- Ōkami
- Kitsune
- Fujioka
- Newbologist
- C. Hook
- Bluebeard
- Red
- Proxy
- Skotty
- hammer
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Ina
- Zach
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina
- Suzuku

NO MORE REQUESTS
*also, i don't mind if you guys request a couple of days after you've already requested but please allow me a day or two break after i have ALREADY made you a set!
i love the activity and all but you barely wear the set i had made you the following day for more than 5 hours *​


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm very sorry D; If you didn't want to do it, it would be fine with me, you could've told me :3 I know you're very busy and stacked with tons of requests, so I won't request such a load next time. Two reps are definitely coming your way and as usual, I love it  thank you :3


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

oh no, it's not that i mind or anything, i just expect more rep (aka money) for working extra overtime ;]

hope you like them though, tried to get sakura out as much as possible


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 26, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _SageMaster_



Colours, I love you so much.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 26, 2010)

that looks amazing


----------



## colours (Jul 26, 2010)

glad you guys like, don't forget to rep&cred when use !

supernova, shut off dat sig


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry about that  Though they look amazing  pek


----------



## colours (Jul 27, 2010)

noooo, i don't want you guys to be sorry or anything
maybe i'll just make a rule that if you want more than one set you're required to rep just twice
because it's not like i don't enjoy making the sets for you guys, it just takes longer time :I

but glad you guys like, hopefully i'll get more done this afternoon


----------



## colours (Jul 27, 2010)

i also updated the the 2nd rule in the first post containing information about multiple sigs/avas :]


----------



## colours (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ifrit._ 










*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 











*rep&credit*

may do more later, feeling a bit tipsy to continue
we shall see ~

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Fujioka
- Newbologist
- C. Hook
- Bluebeard
- Red
- Proxy
- Skotty
- hammer
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Ina
- Zach
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina
- Suzuku
- Nova *i'll do your request when you're unbanned*

NO MORE REQUESTS
*also, i don't mind if you guys request a couple of days after you've already requested but please allow me a day or two break after i have ALREADY made you a set!
i love the activity and all but you barely wear the set i had made you the following day for more than 5 hours*​


----------



## Okami (Jul 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome. ...Thank you. I'll credit/rep you, when use.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 27, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's beautiful! Thank you~


----------



## Rubi (Jul 28, 2010)

^She said no more requests.


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

i love how my shoppers keep everyone in line

i don't even have to do anything

* sits back and  *


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 28, 2010)

we love you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

manda u can do mine last if u want since i edit it again sorry but i really wanted that picture


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

i haven't even started yours :]


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

Amber said:


> _*Request*_ - set
> 
> _*Stock*_ -
> 
> ...





> *NO MORE REQUESTS*




she said no more requests


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

any requests made after my *NO MORE REQUESTS* notice will be ignored


----------



## Anjo (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoa whoa sorry, geeze I was looking from the first post to get eveything.



Didn't mean to annoy you.


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

didn't annoy me, just need a reminder ;]


----------



## JJ (Jul 28, 2010)

I modified the title to reflect the no requests posts. Let me or another staff member know when you want it changed back.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought something had closed lol. Scared me for a minute.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

read the title 

*NO MORE REQUESTS*

seriously 


sorry for spamming again Manda


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2010)

Edited my stock Mandurs


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

and STOP telling me to chill out, i fucking take the time out of my day to make people sets and i have the right to get annoyed or aggravated if people disregard my blatantly obvious, bolded, coloured red notice.

now i need to chill the fuck out for awhile


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 










*Spoiler*: _Newbologist_ 










*Spoiler*: _C. Hook_ 






the image for the ava was a bit blurry, i hope the one i chose was good enough





*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_ 







the dotted didn't come out quite as well so i gave you two options for the signature




*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red_ 









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Proxy *messaged about request*
- Skotty
- hammer
- Kazehana
- David1822
- Ina
- Zach
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina
- Suzuku
- Nova *i'll do your request when you're unbanned*

NO MORE REQUESTS
*also, i don't mind if you guys request a couple of days after you've already requested but please allow me a day or two break after i have ALREADY made you a set!
i love the activity and all but you barely wear the set i had made you the following day for more than 5 hours*​


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 





It looks amazing thank you so much


----------



## colours (Jul 28, 2010)

glad you like :3~


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So this is where all those awesome sets come from 

Seriously I love it and will probably use the second option

thank you very much sir


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _C. Hook_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. I'm glad you went with that avatar, since it still looks great.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2010)

colours I hope you haven't done my request yet (you probably haven't since it's dead last lol). I just want to edit it a bit. 

I don't think half-rounded would look that good on a 150x200 avy so I just want one with a normal black border and a version with black-on-white border. 

EDIT: Actually can you make a version of both those and halfl-rounded? I can't make up my mind. >.<


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 30, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So fucking amazing, thank you. pek


----------



## colours (Jul 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> colours I hope you haven't done my request yet (you probably haven't since it's dead last lol). I just want to edit it a bit.
> 
> I don't think half-rounded would look that good on a 150x200 avy so I just want one with a normal black border and a version with black-on-white border.
> 
> EDIT: Actually can you make a version of both those and halfl-rounded? I can't make up my mind. >.<



sure :]



Fujioka said:


> So fucking amazing, thank you. pek



glad you like pek

i will try to have ALL of the requests done this weekend ~


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 30, 2010)

colours, i hate to be a bitch, but can you re-upload the sig image?

it won't work for me :I


----------



## colours (Jul 30, 2010)

please shut off your signature, i'll do it when home and PM you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 31, 2010)

hope this pic is better for you

request remains the same, thanks


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2010)

^ You need to turn off your sig.


----------



## colours (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Proxy_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 










*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 









*rep&credit*
sorry for taking so long​


----------



## colours (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ina_ 











*rep&credit*
sorry it took so long

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

-hammer *messaged about request*
- Red Version
- Viscaria
- JediJaina
- Suzuku
- Nova

NO MORE REQUESTS​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH MANDA 

AND I WILL BE THE BEST WORKER YOU WILL HAVE ONCE I START


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 3, 2010)

You can take your time with mine, since Taxman hasn't put me in the pimp group yet.


----------



## Zach (Aug 3, 2010)

colours said:


>



Thanks looks great I'm on 24 hours so will rep you later.


----------



## colours (Aug 3, 2010)

okie suzuku D:

and sorry again it took so long guys


----------



## Proxy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, colours and no need to apologize.


----------



## Red Version (Aug 4, 2010)

Colours if its not to late can I change my request?

too

Type: Set
This Stock: 
Avy size: 150x200 
Dotted Square

Try to center around the tsuchikage. [Stone kage] If ya could. If that's too hard to work with just do my old request with a avy size of 150x200.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

red next time just PM her your spaming the thread....and soo am i...


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing, as always! 

I'm the one who wants to apologize for giving you so much trouble with this.  Thanks a lot, Manda!


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2010)

colours never mind my previous request I'm just gonna ask for a new set once you are taking requests again.


----------



## colours (Aug 5, 2010)

you can edit your previous request with your new one because i'm not sure if the shop is going to stay open after i finish these requests up


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

D:

Alright, I edited the request.


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Version_ 










*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 










*Spoiler*: _JediJaina_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Suzuku_ 









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Nova * told me i suck *
CANCELED​


----------



## Z (Aug 8, 2010)

* Request - senior sized  set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - Whatever you want
    * Effects - Do your thing
    * Text - King of the Seas

P.S.- Tell me if the stock is bad.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

hmm soo we can request right?

set



if stock is bad use this



border what ever fits


effect what ever fits

avy on the girl 

if you can use the first stock have on sig " Two birds both chained to the ground one obeys the rules while the other breaks them will he break her chains and set her free...?"

if you use the other stock have on the sig " This night will not be ruined by your misfortune "


BTW do you want me to start working????????????


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 









---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Kazehana​


----------



## Rubi (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm sorry if you had any trouble with my request. Thanks so much manda it's beautiful I love it  wear it in a few.

BTW, I wore some of the old sets you made me when I was amatsunohina. Would you like rep for that?


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

no trouble at all, i was just going through a dry streak 

nooo, you don't have to rep me if i already made you the sets
glad you like though, no sharpened textures ;]]


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 8, 2010)

Request - Set.
Stock - Whichever you think will look best between...

Or...

Size - Junior. 
Border - Anything that looks good.
Effects - Work your magic!
Text - The Point Man

Thank you very much!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: //
Effects: your choice
Border: None
Text: None

thanks in advance mandapie <3


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 









---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Wez ★
- Morphine​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

Set request. 

Size - Senior/150x200 avatar as well
Stock - 
Borders - White and grey
Effects - Manda's choice


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - normal sig with a 150x200 avi
Borders -dotted
Effects -make it blue with some waterish effects if you can 
Text - make it say Kenshin in the avi and sig somewhere
many thanks in advance <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks manda :33


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 










*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

- Darth Nihilus
- Kenshin



because i've been having trouble keeping up with requests, i've asked  to help out with them. please look at her examples on the first page and when making a request *specify *who you want to do your request. if it gets overly busy and i cannot complete all of the requests, i will ultimately give some of my requests to her in the end. 

*also, if you do not specify a maker, it will be up for grabs for either of us.*

so please give her a chance, she does an amazing job at applying textures and brushes

here is the link to her examples:​


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_


​Thank you so much, that looks amazing!


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

glad you like x3


----------



## Okami (Aug 8, 2010)

colours. 

- Request: Avy 150x150 
- Stock: 
- Effects: Decent but it's you choice.
- Border: your choice.
- Text: Avenger - one with and one without.


Thx in Advance.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

* for colours *

** Request - 2 avas, 1 sig*

** Stock -* Ava 1:  
Ava 2:  (Peter Parker) 

Sig: 

** Size -* Avas: 150x150 Sig: your choice 
** Borders - *your choice
** Effects -* your choice
** Text -* (Sig) Stan Lee: "Face front, true believer!" Tobey Maguire: "lol wtf?"

thanks! (will rep twice)


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Size - normal sig with a 150x200 avi
> Borders -dotted
> ...



taking


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

once a maker "takes" your request, you cannot go back and edit the request and say, "oh i forgot to specify"

doesn't work that way because usually they are started right away


----------



## Damaris (Aug 8, 2010)

colours is open again?! 
this is a request for her 

Request - avatar
Stock -    pick whichever works best for you?
Size - 150x200
Borders - dotted
Effects - you're the expert, do whatever you know is best :33
Text -


----------



## Red Version (Aug 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Red Version_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, going to add it to my set now. Much love.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kenshin* 










if you need any changes just tell me ...


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 












*Spoiler*: _Prowler_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

none !



because i've been having trouble keeping up with requests, i've asked  to help out with them. please look at her examples on the first page and when making a request *specify *who you want to do your request. if it gets overly busy and i cannot complete all of the requests, i will ultimately give some of my requests to her in the end. 

*also, if you do not specify a maker, it will be up for grabs for either of us.*

so please give her a chance, she does an amazing job at applying textures and brushes

here is the link to her examples:​


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

Manda, please 

*Request*: set // avatar with Ino's face :3
*Stock*: 
*Size*: senior
*Border*: semi-rounded
*Effects*: lights and colorization
*Text*: none
Thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Kenshin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its great  but it sortof hard to see the text at the top and can you make her stand out more? If you cant its fine I really love it anyways.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

in all things?

is this better ?










I'm sorry if the other one was hard to read


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

i can read everything just fine


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2010)

perfect <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

Blown, my mind has been


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

glad you like pappers :3~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

The only place I come to request


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 8, 2010)

*Request* Set.
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Just have it look badass (But no starbursts, honeycomb, or transparent  duplicate image effects, please).
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [].

Edit:

This is a request for Colours.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

hmm did you read the rule you cant edit your request...for the maker you didn't put it when you first posted...


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

he might not of noticed it ariel 

but he knows, regardless i'll take his request


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

thing is i actually wanted to take it..hes one of my fav character in one piece but ohh well


----------



## Prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you colours, looks amazing! :33


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

shut off your sig prowler :3

glad you like ~


----------



## Taylor (Aug 8, 2010)

Avy & Sig set 
Stock: 
Just make the avy and the cig out of the cat, ignore the rest.
Border: Black dots maybe, or which ever one looks better : )
Text: Can i have my name ' Aye ' written somewhere in the signature please.
Size: junior
--Thanks in advance. =B

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

shut off signature please !


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2010)

I would like colours to fulfill this request.

Request:  Set
Stock:  I would prefer this  but it might be a bit difficult.  If so then this  would do.

Size: Senior
Borders:  Whatever you feel looks good.
Effects:  Make it look incredible.  
Text:  None desired.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Everything else: Whatever you think will look good <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I would like colours to fulfill this request.
> 
> Request:  Set
> Stock:  I would prefer this  but it might be a bit difficult.  If so then this  would do.
> ...



taking


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Everything else: Whatever you think will look good <3



taking 

also PEOPLE STOP EDITING 

i took the one above because it didn't have colours on it before


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> taking





Was my edit too slow?


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

No I want Manda to do it  sorry


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 8, 2010)

Jesus calm down. I just came here for Manda.


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

oooh boy, this may not work out >_>


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm calm now sorry i understand kirsty


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Kaze.  

I didn't know that you were working here until colours told me what you were working here as well.  Please make my set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

You were right about people not reading the rules


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

its alright.....


i'll take the request 

sorry  again I wont be rude anymore


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You were right about people not reading the rules



i wasn't lying was i ?



Kazehana said:


> its alright.....
> 
> 
> i'll take the request
> ...



aye didn't specify either, if you won't i'll take it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2010)

I've never seen you as the lying type

Ah well, thanks again for the set


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _David1822_ 









*rep&credit*

---------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*
- Solon Salute
- Aye
- Kirsty

*Kazehana*
- Perpetual Fail




because i've been having trouble keeping up with requests, i've asked  to help out with them. please look at her examples on the first page and when making a request *specify *who you want to do your request. if it gets overly busy and i cannot complete all of the requests, i will ultimately give some of my requests to her in the end. 

*also, if you do not specify a maker, it will be up for grabs for either of us.*

so please give her a chance, she does an amazing job at applying textures and brushes

here is the link to her examples:​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

request for kazehana :33.



Avy:senior
Sig:can u add the text "Whitebeard,The King Of The Sea" in the sig. 
Border:i want just normal white thin border 

anyway.,just make old man whitebeard badass .


----------



## Synn (Aug 8, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _David1822_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it 

Thanks a million, Manda 

Will rep in 24 hours


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

Request for Manda

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders 
Effects - whatever works

about time you got someone to help you


----------



## Rosie (Aug 8, 2010)

Set request for colours

Stock:   
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Light effects, but I don't want the stock overwhelmed by too many effects. Emphasize the picture, but don't make the set too noisy. I trust you to make it lovely 

Please and thank you~


----------



## colours (Aug 8, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*
- Solon Salute
- Aye
- Kirsty
- Champange Supernova
- Rose Red Belle

*Kazehana*
- Perpetual Fail
-  ZexionAxel




because i've been having trouble keeping up with requests, i've asked  to help out with them. please look at her examples on the first page and when making a request *specify *who you want to do your request. if it gets overly busy and i cannot complete all of the requests, i will ultimately give some of my requests to her in the end. 

*also, if you do not specify a maker, it will be up for grabs for either of us.*

so please give her a chance, she does an amazing job at applying textures and brushes

here is the link to her examples:​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request for kazehana :33.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright will doo soon :33


----------



## Kameil (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Size: 1500x1500 

I would please like engraved upon the image Eccentric and JustAMiniFurther and make it more colorful of course please.

Will rep and cred and such much appreciation whomever does this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Kameil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll take it it looks fun


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Request for colours.

Request - sig
Stock - 
Size - around 550x479
Borders - 2 line black and white boarder, half rounded on opposite sides.
Effects - The lined effect like in Kazehana's avatar, and whatever else you think looks cool.


Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - 150x200
Borders - 2 line black and white boarder, half rounded on opposite sides.
Effects - The lined effect like in Kazehana's avatar, and whatever else you think looks cool.


Request for Kazehana
Request - sig
Stock - 
Size - around 550x479
Borders - 2 line black and white boarder, half rounded on opposite sides.
Effects - The lined effect like in Kazehana's avatar, and whatever else you think looks cool.

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - 150x200
Borders - 2 line black and white boarder, half rounded on opposite sides.
Effects - The lined effect like in Kazehana's avatar, and whatever else you think looks cool.

Rep will be given twice since I'm requesting 2 sets.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Turn your sig off


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Turn your sig off



I did. I noticed right after I posted.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

accelerator :33  

will DO  greed


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 9, 2010)

Ohh congrats Kazehana!  I know you'll do well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope this is okay! I don't request at shops often. 

Requesting Colours . 
I have one for Kazehana in the future. 

Request - Set please. 
Stock - 

Size - Junior
Borders - Semi-round , with a stroke . 
Effects - Whatever seems good with it.  Please make the colors blossom though.  I also like it width to be bigger/longer than the length, if that makes sense. :ho And cut off the text; it's not a watermark, just more like a title/label.  A nice background that supports the image would be liked as well. I'd like a sharp effect like many that you do. :3
Text - No text please.

Thanks again. Sorry if the descriptions were bad. :sweat


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 9, 2010)

^You need to turn off your sig!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 9, 2010)

^ Thanks.  
I forgot.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> accelerator :33
> 
> will DO  greed



Thank you:33. Accelerator is my favorite ToAru character.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

*Fail *

 i hope you like it 










ZexionAxel


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*
- Solon Salute
- Aye
- Kirsty
- Champange Supernova
- Rose Red Belle
- Greed
- BightanDim
*Kazehana*
- Greed
- Kameil
​


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

danku ariel :33

nice sets !


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Fail *
> 
> i hope you like it
> 
> ...


.thx itsy .


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Salute_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aye_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 











*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_ 










*Spoiler*: _Greed_ 










*Spoiler*: _BrightandDim_ 









*rep&credit*

-------------------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*
none

*Kazehana*
- Greed
- Kameil
​


----------



## forkshy (Aug 9, 2010)

draw me taking off your pants and spanking you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Champange Supernova_




looks amazing thank you


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 9, 2010)

Will cred when I use.


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

forkshy said:


> draw me taking off your pants and spanking you.



i don't draw here benners 



Champagne Supernova said:


> looks amazing thank you



glad you like ~



Solon Solute said:


> Will cred when I use.



okie


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 9, 2010)

I sure hope you can colour manga. 

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Avy:  (Top Panel)
Sig: 
Details: Make it mysterious, lights, colourizaton (colouring it as well), etc. For the avy, please make Fukunaga's hair blonde. Make the sig the biggest sized allowed, and make it Fukunaga-worthy. I trust your judgment.

Emphasis on the mysterious quality. Perhaps not so much light as having an edgy quality about it.


----------



## forkshy (Aug 9, 2010)

colours said:


> i don't draw here benners


 
yeah, i didn't really want to see it, or for you to spend the time drawing it.

i just wanted to say it... >_<


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I sure hope you can colour manga.
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



i don't do colouring of manga (if you looked at the first post in this thread, you'll see i specifically say i don't do it ), maybe kazehana can do this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Aug 9, 2010)

But..you're colours. You can do everything. 

This will be a request for Kazehana then.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I sure hope you can colour manga.
> 
> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> ...



i can manga color...

i'll take it


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 9, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Greed_



As always, Your work is amazing. Rep is on the way.


----------



## colours (Aug 9, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Fail *
> 
> i hope you like it



I love it.  

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like 

Thanks~


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 10, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _BrightandDim_



Love it! Thanks! 
will use soon!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2010)

request for *colours*
150x150.
border: doesn't matter.

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 



]




*Spoiler*: _sig_ 







Work your magic :3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

*Greed* hope you like it


----------



## Horan (Aug 10, 2010)

requesting *colours.*
only an avatar, please.
stock: 
borders: semi rounded and dotted.
effects: I want it too look pretty similar to  you can add some more, but I don't want too many effects. as long as his face is clearly shown. 

Thank you very much~

EDIT: Oh, and I will be using it after I'm done with this ava, if it's all right with you.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 10, 2010)

set request for panderrific <33

ava: 150x150 and 150x200 dotted border please.
sig: if you can make a 340x170 sig, that would be awesome, but if it looks ugly do whatever you can :] rounded corners please.
text: coffey crumble

i'll wait for it manders <3


----------



## Taylor (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks love it  ill rep and cred you


----------



## colours (Aug 10, 2010)

Aye said:


> Thanks love it  ill rep and cred you



omg, i forgot to add your name 

i can add it later when i get home from work and PM you with it :3


----------



## Sine (Aug 10, 2010)

Request for - colours
Request - avaatar
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - no border, dotted
Effects - similar to 
Text - "Britney"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

*OK just for you all to know i have a habit of finding art (pics or fanart)

if you ever want to request a specific pic and dont have the best quality for it  just state what you want and I'll find it... you dont have to give me stock

or if you ever want something random i'll be happy to give you a surprise(since i love making sets)*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 10, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Greed* hope you like it



It looks great. Thank you. Rep is on the way.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 10, 2010)

*Request for* - Colours :33
*Request* - Avatar
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150x200 & 150x150
*Borders* - one rounded, another your choice.
*Effects* - Make the backround look evil, dark colours etc. Also could you add the faint lines going through the image like  If you can, try make his eyes glow bright red.
*Text* - None please.

*Request for* - Colours :33
*Request* - Avatar
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 150x200 & 150x150
*Borders* - One rounded, another your choice.
*Effects* - The faint lines going through the image like  Just add any effects of your choice, make it cool though 
*Text* - None please.

Thanks, I will rep you now, and when it's done, so double Rep :33

EDIT: Sorry Colours, Sig's off now.


----------



## colours (Aug 10, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*
- Milkshake
- Amarantha 
- Crayons 
- shiner
- 苦痛 

*Kazehana*
- Kameil
- Legendary Beauty
​


----------



## VioNi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi I'd like a set please... 

This pic: 

Request: Set
Senior Size please.
Effects: It doesn't matter. 
Borders: Dark round edges with the twists.
Text: "Acta Est Fabula" (Please remove the other texts that are already on it)

I'll give rep and credit.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Hi I'd like a set please...
> 
> This pic:
> 
> ...



i'll take this 

cute stock


----------



## VioNi (Aug 10, 2010)

Woot! Thanks Kazehana!


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 10, 2010)

Either Colours or Kazehana whoever has less on there plates

Request: set
Stock:

Text: "Liquid Ocelot" in a fancy style if you can
Effects: not too much give it a darker theme if possible 
Border:dotted
Size: senior


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 10, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Whatever looks best
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Nova

Request for Colours

Thank you in advance~


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 10, 2010)

^ You need to shut your sig off, buddy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 10, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr i always forget that thanks


----------



## Bloo (Aug 10, 2010)

*Request for* - Colours 
*Request* - Avatar
*Stock* - 
*Size* - 230(w)x300(h)
*Borders* - one rounded corner, along with a dotted border(if you can manage it, if not choose either of them).
*Effects* - Add some faint diagnol scan lines like . Could you also make the sea like even blue-er than it already is? On top of this, add some nice color variation effects, could you make them faint though.
Text - None.

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> Either Colours or Kazehana whoever has less on there plates
> 
> Request: set
> Stock:
> ...




im already doing yours at micha shop but i can do it here also....



also above sig off....


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

*LB*







*Kameil*








hope you to like it


----------



## Z (Aug 11, 2010)

Request for Kazehana



Senior sized set, whatever border you like, as long as it is nothing roundish. Thanks. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

Z said:


> Request for Kazehana
> 
> 
> 
> Senior sized set, whatever border you like, as long as it is nothing roundish. Thanks. :3




gotcha  

ohh and sweet stock


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2010)

* Request - set, please 
* Stock - 
* Size - senior, please :3
* Borders, Effects, and Text - Anything you think is good~:33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> * Request - set, please
> * Stock -
> * Size - senior, please :3
> * Borders, Effects, and Text - Anything you think is good~:33



i'll take it he looks cute


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 11, 2010)

Request for colours.

Avatar: Of Arthur please.


Sig: Keep the text. :3 


No rush <3


----------



## colours (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 












*Spoiler*: _Crayons_ 











*rep&credit*

------------------

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*

- 苦痛
- Nova
- 3spn4life
- Femme fatale

*Kazehana*

- VioNi
- Newbologist
- Z
- Alexandra
​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 11, 2010)

I came 

eh, I forgot all about the text, can I have "Milkshake" on the sig? 
you dun have to tho :]

thx again ! gonna rep ~


----------



## colours (Aug 11, 2010)

sure, here you go


----------



## Hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Request for Colours

Avatar: Below is what I want for my avatar. 

(The site is not working for me so I put a link)

Signature: Can you carve out only Tsunade? This is for my sig. Can you make it looks like 苦痛's Pein sig? I want Tsunade carved out as a free figure 

EDIT: It's off now I think


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 11, 2010)

yus, much thanks <3333


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Request for Colours
> 
> Avatar: Below is what I want for my avatar.
> 
> ...



sig..off please


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

also just for people to know we now do *MANGA COLORING*


----------



## Horan (Aug 11, 2010)

You are a goddess, colours.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2010)

request: avatar, for colours
stock:  
size: 150x200
borders: dotted
effect: you're the expert
text: whichever stock you choose, i would like one version with the text "classy bitch"

sorry for coming back so soon, but everything you design is beautiful


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2010)

Request for Kazehana.  
Request:  A manga coloring and set request.  
Stock:  
Borders:  Whatever you feel looks good.
Effects:  Make it look wonderful.  
Text:  None


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

ok can do  

is their any specific colors for this character?


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2010)

This is from the official manga.



No idea how helpful that will be.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

That link isn't working, just a tip there


----------



## dream (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah my apologizes.  I uploaded it to my imgur account which doesn't allow others to see it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 12, 2010)

Try using Imageftw instead.


----------



## colours (Aug 12, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*

- 苦痛
- Nova
- 3spn4life
- Femme fatale
- Are You My Tsunade
- Damaris

*Kazehana*

- VioNi
- Newbologist
- Z
- Alexandra
- Perpetual Fail
​


----------



## KBL (Aug 12, 2010)

*Reques*t: Sig and avatar by colours.
*Stock for Signature*: 
*Effects for the signature*: I want a Kamina centric signature..cut the letters in japanese if you can... add the effects you wish.
*Stock for the Avatar (Senior member)*: 
*Effects for the avatar*: A little more bright, add the effects you wish, use Kamina's face for the avatar, not the entire body.
*Text*: I don't want text in the set.

Thanks pek


----------



## Okami (Aug 12, 2010)

Request _again_ for colours. 

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 150x200
Border: Doesn't matter.
Effects: Red, Bloody, Dark and Evil. 


Ah, i know so soon but i hope, it doesn't matter. ..


----------



## valerian (Aug 12, 2010)

Request for colours

Request - ava
Stock -  and 
Size - senior
Borders - no border
Effects - colorization


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 12, 2010)

You wouldn't mind making an avatar out of this for me would you, Colours?

Anything is fine with me, just keep the wording out please if you could.

Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

*housekeeping*
If I have missed anyone, please tell me.

*colours*

- 苦痛
- Nova
- 3spn4life
- Femme fatale
- Are You My Tsunade
- Damaris
- KisameBijuuLevel
-Ōkami
-Jotaro Kujo
-ZigZag

*Kazehana*

- VioNi
- Newbologist
- Z
- Alexandra
- Perpetual Fail
​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, I'd appreciate if the manga was a set too, I will use both <3 And definitely two reps! I updated the link. Thank you VERY much.


----------



## colours (Aug 12, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> oi requests r starting to piles up....
> 
> 
> *housekeeping*
> ...



don't worry about me, i'll be fine
and everyone who requests from me basically knows there is a longer lead time for their requests


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah sorry about that  

i understand manda


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

*Fail*





*Z*






*newb*






hope you like them


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 13, 2010)

Request for colors..<3

*Type* / Set
*Stock* /  /  / 
*Size* / Senior
*Effects* / Not effect heavy, but still pretty 
*Text* / None


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

manda my computer just died on me 


im using now a friends laptop I'll probably get a new one soon  

IM SOOO SORRY 


everyone i really really am sorry 


are people still willing to wait


----------



## Deweze (Aug 13, 2010)

Black and white,avatar size 

<that kind of border

Thank you very much


----------



## Liquid Sun (Aug 13, 2010)

Request for colours pek


    * Request - Set please. :3
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Senior.
    * Borders - Dotted.
    * Effects - Whatever works. :ho But could the avatar be focused on Kakashi? :33
    * Text - None.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm willing to wait ^.^ No worries itsy


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks you Dark 

also sig off XD


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah sorry XD


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Fail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the set.


----------



## colours (Aug 14, 2010)

no more requests, thank you


----------



## Hero (Aug 14, 2010)

I posted earlier b4 you said no more requests. I think I finally turned off my sig.


----------



## colours (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry guys, i'm shutting the shop down because my laptop is fucked at the moment

once it stops acting up/or i get it fixed i'll then make the current requests
but until then it's going to get locked so it doesn't get spammed up

again, sorry ​


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2010)

i will be taking requests except still using my boyfriend's laptop so i will be cutting off how many requests i can take at a time
i will also be refusing stock i do not like and cannot work with, *deal with it*
KEEP THE SIGNATURES OFF OR I WILL SKIP YOUR REQUEST AND KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR WHEN I SAY "NO MORE REQUESTS"
request away


----------



## Z (Nov 14, 2010)

Request - Senior sized set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - 
Effects - Do your thing. 
Text - Batman


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

Manda, you're back pek

*Request* - Senior sized set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - up to you
*Effects* - up to you
*Text* - none

Thanks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2010)

Set
Stock- 
Senior
Border up to you
Effects up to you-Avatar on Toon Link not midna.
No text

Gracias. Im sealed but I get a couple friends to rep you in my stead.


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 14, 2010)

pek

Request - Senior sized set.
Stock - 
Effects - Work your magic.  Something light rather than dark like the picture if you could.
Borders - Again, whatever you think looks best.
Text - None.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohh, your shop is open again 

Set plz ~

~Link - 
~Ava - 150x150; one of each people
~Sig - Small plz, but not that small
~Effects - Anything you want :33
~Text - "It's like this girl was the only existence allowed in this space full of rejection..."

Tell me if the stock is low quality and I'll get a dif. stock. ~


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 









*rep & credit please*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Dexter
- Wez ★
- cheshire cat
- Porcelain​


----------



## Prowler (Nov 14, 2010)

Request - Ava

*Stock -* 

Size - 150x150
Borders - anything you like
Effects - anything you like
Text - no text

thank you :3
(link fixed*)


----------



## Z (Nov 14, 2010)

Man is it good to see you back in business <3


----------



## Morphine (Nov 14, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: ; 
Effects: up to you
Border: solid, white

take your time, pandu


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

MAKE IT CUTE MANDA 

 	 Request - set
Stock - 

Size - 150x150 and 170x220 on each 
Borders - dotted white borders
Effects - anything you like
Text - I'm here sis and i will never leave you so don't cry ~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh wait, manda, could you also give me a 170x170 profile pic of the girl? :sweat


----------



## Hero (Nov 14, 2010)

Avatar: Square (I want the image of Deidara spitting out his clay.)
Effects: Make it menacing with dark colors but not too dark
Size: Senior
Stock: Link
Border: Dashed


Signature: Square (I want the picture of the big Deidara)
Border: Rounded and slanted edges like they’ve been cut off
Effects: Match the avatar


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats on my favorite set shop re-opening!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2010)

Set request please...

Avy: 150 x 200 please. Whatever border you think would look good. 

Sig: No preference really. Again whatever you think would look best. 

Text: Ghost Princess


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dexter_ 









*please red & cred, hope you like*

_housekeeping_
- Wez ★
- cheshire cat
- Porcelain
- Prowler
- Morphine
- Kagura
- StrawHat4Life

@Fire Works; i'd rather not work with that stock, i can recommend other shops that may be able to do something with it 

@Prowler; i'll try but it's a pretty dark stock

NO MORE REQUESTS!​


----------



## Synn (Nov 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_




You never fail to amaze me, Manda! I love it! ​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dexter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My first colours set, and its magnifico! Working on getting you some rep asap thank you <3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 14, 2010)

SHIIIT FUCK YES THIS DAY HAS COME !

Set request pls
*Avy:* 150x150. 
*Sig:* Medium sized, whatever you think looks best.
*Border:* Up to you.
*Text:* None.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be waiting


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 










*Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_ 









*Spoiler*: _Porcelian_ 









*rep & cred, please*​


----------



## colours (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*rep & cred, please*

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life​


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_



Just what I wanted <3 thanks amanda  will use when I'm done with this crayons ava :>
again: so glad you're back~


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2010)

Avatar: 

Size: Senior
Effects:Go all out. I want the tree to stand out the most
Border: Dashed
Stock: Link

Thanks


Can you also do an avatar for this one?

Same effects please


----------



## Мoon (Nov 15, 2010)

hey, I gotta request, if im too late you can ignore it but, ill still put it up just in case.

Set
*Size*:Junior
*Effects*:Any, colorful if possible.
*Border*: no border please.
*Sig Stock*: , the bottom panel please.
*Avatar Stock*: , the middle panel, to the left.

You have my thanks.


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 15, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It feels so right to have a colours set again... :33
Thank you so much, it's amazing!


----------



## gabies (Nov 15, 2010)

amanders 
i wanna set ploxxie 
ava and siggy please
dotted border for ava and sig
(for ava choose what ever you want, either way im fine with it )
effects: whatever fits
text: dimmakmmunication


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

manda i love it  

thanks soooo much


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 15, 2010)

wow your works are even more awesome this time around maestro


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

Request for 1 avatar, two signatures.

*Avatar*

Stock-

Border-Black and White

Avatar of her head, no effects.



*Signatures*

Stock 1-

Stock 2-

Border-Black and white

On the second signature I would like the words removed, no effects.


----------



## Morphine (Nov 15, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




amazing, panda, thank you ​


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> wow your works are even more awesome this time around maestro



really ? i thought i'd be a bit rusty 
but thanks jijicakes <3

&&& glad everyone likes ~

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life
- Milkshake
- Fireworks 
- Che
- Gabies
- Sephiroth​


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Just reached 600 posts, going to get my first epic set. 

Request for Colours.

Border: Whatever looks best.
Effects: Up to you.

Set please. Will Rep and Cred.


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life
- Milkshake
- Fireworks 
- Che
- Gabies
- Sephiroth
- Laix​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice to see you back, Colours. 


Request - Avy
Stock - []
Size - 150x150 and 150x200
Borders - Dotted
Effects - Just make it look very evil. 
Text - None
Thank you Colours!


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life
- Milkshake
- Fireworks 
- Che
- Gabies
- Sephiroth
- Laix
- Eternαl

*NO MORE REQUESTS!*​


----------



## Prowler (Nov 15, 2010)

looks awesome!

thank you :3


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

glad ya like !


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

let's get married 

aww, gotta spread


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 



tried my best with the stock :')





*Spoiler*: _Gabies_ 









*rep & cred, please*​


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Laix_ 










*Spoiler*: _Eternαl_ 



couldn't do much with the stock :/




*rep & cred, please*

you guys may request again :]​


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

lolol sorry your expectations were let down


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> not as expected, but overall extremely colourfuls <333 tanks yoo.
> 
> btw, can i have one avy with the girl on the right?





Milkshake said:


> lol it's no big deal, you've made me masta pimp sets before
> 
> besides, i like this.



it's better to let people see how unappreciative people are when set makers spend a lot of time making your sets but it's not to their expectations

thanks


----------



## Мoon (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry, don't wanna seem like a bitch n' all but I'm a bit confused. you still doing mine?


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

did you want them coloured ? cause i don't do manga colourings, now if you just want a set of whatever manga panel bs than yeah i'll still do it


----------



## Мoon (Nov 15, 2010)

Nah not colored. just anything you can whip out with.


----------



## Hero (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Colours pek. I don't think anyone could have fulfilled my wishes more than you.


----------



## colours (Nov 15, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Che​
glad you like


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

manda i still love your work (and still is jealous of it ) 



size avy :  170x220 on Ritsu 
Border:  dotted white borders
Effects: Up to you cute and soft light colorful
text " Back to back with my co" Kagura near ritsu and CrazyApple near Yui 

yes totally weird but please write that text xD

totally will wear this at the other place and will cred you and REP YOU 

thanks


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome job. Thanks for the set.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Requesting a set

Size - Senior
Stock - 150x200  
Borders - Like 
Effects - Manda Style


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks. Love it.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 16, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternαl_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine; they are awesome. I will cred when I use em' thanks Colours! :33


----------



## colours (Nov 16, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Che
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus​
glad you like & laix please shut off signature :]


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey wassup Colours!? I'm requesting a set 

Avatar Size : 150x150 and 150x200
Avatar Stock  the bottom panel of Star Lord (he saying oh shit)
Avatar Borders: Whatever you think looks best! 
Effects: Preferably the same style like SH4L or Eternal's current avatars but really as long as it looks epic im copacetic 

Sig Size: Whatever is acceptable for NFs, up to you
Sig Stock  the middle panel of Nova powering up
Sig Border/Effects: Whatever you think looks the coolest
Text: Guardians of this Galaxy

Thanks!!!


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Che
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- typhoon72​
will try to have these done tonight, work is overloading me lately :[


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 17, 2010)

manda i have a few simple ava requests for you (my photoshop crapped out on me ;A

here's the stocks

  and 

Size: senior
Border: whatever works
Effects: do whatever comes to mind with each stock

take your time panders, dont need them right away


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2010)

i know how you feel curty ;A;

_housekeeping_
- Che
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- typhoon72
- Tendou Souji​


----------



## Synn (Nov 17, 2010)

Manda 

*Request* - Set
*Stock* -  (avy on Deidara, please)
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - up to you
*Effects* - up to you
*Text* - none

Thanks


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Che
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- typhoon72
- Tendou Souji
- Synn​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Nov 17, 2010)

Request - Ava/Sig

Stock - 

      Sig: 

      Avvie: 

Size - Senior

Borders - Doesn't matter, if you think one will look good, that's fine 

Effects - I like lotsa colors, more towards the pinkish purplish combination, whether dark or bright

Text - None thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2010)

Hooray!

3000th post, also requesting a set

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Partially rounded with solid border (if you need more clarification, VM me)
Text: None

Signature stock: 

Your pick on what to do with the sig. As long as it looks good. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Nov 17, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Che
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- typhoon72
- Tendou Souji
- Synn
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Atlantic Storm​
*no more requests ~*


----------



## Мoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for the error. For the avatar stock, I meant the 2nd panel to the left, where Tensa Zangetsu says "...Ichigo".


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

^ you should VM or PM  her that you edit it


----------



## Мoon (Nov 18, 2010)

Hah, ye I PMed her beforehand, but posted it here just in case, because her VM is blocked . . For me anyway.


----------



## colours (Nov 19, 2010)

i got it che, i did you set last night and then i felt sick so i couldn't finish anymore
hopefully tonight, sorry guys ;A;


----------



## Synn (Nov 19, 2010)

It's okay Manda, no need to rush. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

take as much time as you need manda hope your ok


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Che_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _typhoon72_ 









*rep&cred*​


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

*rep&cred*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Atlantic Storm​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

Would you like any help manda panda?


----------



## Мoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks alot! beautiful work.
will rep and cred.
~]


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Would you like any help manda panda?



no i got it under control :]

haven't been feeling well the past few days



Che said:


> Thanks alot! beautiful work.
> will rep and cred.
> ~]



glad you like 

please shut off sig ~
omg, thank you - you did before i even had to tell you :]


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

okidoki :3 just give me a shout-out if you doooo


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2010)

*Request:* Set  
*Stock:* ; 
*Size:* Senior  
*Borders:* Solid  
*Effects:* Of your choice.  
*Text:* ''cheshire cat made me wear this set, but I think it's cute'' 

Please and thank you amanda ~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 20, 2010)

Still the best as always


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 20, 2010)

My God...my set is amazing!!!!   

Great job Colours!!! :33
+REPS


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

glad you guy like 

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Atlantic Storm
- Kyochi​


----------



## Мoon (Nov 20, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you like
> 
> please shut off sig ~
> omg, thank you - you did before i even had to tell you :]



lol you're welcome. I always forget to do it and just edit it in the nick of time. again, thanks for the set. 
~]


----------



## Prowler (Nov 20, 2010)

may I request again? 

*Request:* Ava
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Borders:* as you like
*Effects:* as you like

thank you :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 20, 2010)

no effects or anything just want this pic like this

Size-160px × 32px
Pic-


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 









*rep&cred*

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm
- Kyochi
- Prowler
- ^Vegeta^Two^​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 20, 2010)

MANAD I LOVE YOU


----------



## Z (Nov 20, 2010)

Request: Senior sized set. Avatar centered around Voldemort (the evil looking guy). 
Stock: 
Borders: 

If the stock is too big, let me know.


----------



## colours (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 









*rep&cred*

if i have taken you off the list i have either VM'd/PM'd you for the reason why

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm (questioned)
- ^Vegeta^Two^ (questioned)
- Z​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh my god.  

Thank you so much Amanda, it looks amazing.  
/I've repped and will credit when I use.


----------



## Synn (Nov 21, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_




I love it! Thanks Manda! ​


----------



## Prowler (Nov 21, 2010)

stock changed, Colours.. 
I'm sorry for the trouble 

thank you for the PM


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2010)

Regarding your VM...



Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## mali (Nov 21, 2010)

Request:anyone that has time to do it.
stock: 
Borders:rounded
Effects:transparency and dotty at the back {srry im bad with request's  }
Please


----------



## colours (Nov 21, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm
- Prowler
- Z​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 21, 2010)

I want colours to make me a set out of one of these pictures. All of them are awesome, i can't really choose which one. Choose the one you think has the best quality, can have the best effects, etc.

Will rep and credit and all that stuff. So lets clear,

1. Set
2. Senior size
3,4,5 : Whichever border/effects you want, no text

Will do everything you listed in the OP [Credit, link to the shop]

Also if possible do a 150x200 ava as well

EDIT : Kagura,

What is the problem if i post different PICTURES of the same person?

Seriously what the hell? I just found these on deviantart. I haven't requested any of these in any other shop

So shut your trap, only you are wanking. And the request is not for you, so don't give a damn about it. 

As i said, they are _*different*_ pictures from what i have requested to the other shops, which i am sorry for.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 21, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to say welcome back yet colours!

Welcome back 

And I bring a set request as well 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Senior
Border: Rounded for sig, square for avie
Effects: Lights, maybe a little colorization but please nothing too bright
Text: "When will you stop breaking my heart? I don't know why I can't let go"

If you don't like that first stock, you can use this one:

*Spoiler*: __ 








And cut the text to just "When will you stop breaking my heart?"

Please and thank you~


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2010)

Stock: 
Avy: 150 x 150, 150 x 200 (Sakura)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted please.
Effects: Something simple.
No rush, take your time.


----------



## colours (Nov 21, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm
- Prowler
- Z
- Kyōraku
- Rosie
- Hollow'd Heart

*Kakashi Hatake;* i've sent you a message about your request​


----------



## Мoon (Nov 21, 2010)

hey, sorry for requesting again.I just need an avy request if its cool with you. I could wait this one out this time.

*Type:*Avy
*Stock:*
*Effects:*any kind you think will look good
*Border:*any kind you think will look good

Will rep and cred again , thanks alot!
~]
(won't request after this one)


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

umm manda 

sorry i just dammit i want something here  


*Spoiler*: __ 



stock





150x150 and 170x220 avy on the both 
effects cute soft
border dotted white borders" 
just make it cute

text "what is our relationship do you love me do i love you, what are we too each other?  why do i love holding you and keeping you safe?


----------



## colours (Nov 21, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm
- Prowler
- Z
- Kyōraku
- Rosie
- Hollow'd Heart
- Che
- Kagura

no more requests
i don't mind if you guys request right away but as long as you guys understand i'm busy :]​


----------



## colours (Nov 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 













*rep&cred*

_housekeeping_
- Kyōraku
- Rosie
- Hollow'd Heart
- Che
- Kagura

no more requests​


----------



## Prowler (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you colours 

will have to spread..
I'll rep you when I can!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Colours, they're amazing.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 22, 2010)

I edited my post. 

Take your time!!!


----------



## colours (Nov 22, 2010)

glad you guys like

i'll take a look after work hatake :]


----------



## Hero (Nov 23, 2010)

Avatar: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Go all out
Border: White edges and then dash marks around the with border

I know you're busy so get to it whenever you can

And if you are having troubles with that stock, use this one


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




read please


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2010)

Fireworks said:


> Avatar:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Go all out
> Border: White edges and then dash marks around the with border
> ...



ignored


*Spoiler*: _Kyōraku_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



tried to do the wording my best, way too much though :I







*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
none​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



manda sooo cute 

thanks 

emm sorry next time lesser words


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2010)

just glad you like :]
if you don't mind it like that it's fine with me ariel


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

i think its cute unless you want to show me the without words version? either way their both  soo cute


----------



## Rosie (Nov 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


I missed your work colours 

Thanks so much~


----------



## colours (Nov 23, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## rice (Nov 23, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - , 
Size - senior + 150x200 avatar please 
Borders - any 

Thanks 

edit: sorry i hyperlink'd an image code


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 24, 2010)

colours said:


> ignored
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kyōraku_
> ...





It's fucking awesome

Thanks

EDIT : Must spread​


----------



## Synn (Nov 24, 2010)

Whenever you are taking requests again, Manda 

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Borders* - squared
*Effects* - up to you
*Text* - none

Thanks :33


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Synn​


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2010)

Requestoooo~ Setty 

Stock:ing 


Size: I r guy with over 100 posts :33 /senior Dx

Borders: Any 

Effects: Pandify ploxie 

Text: any D:


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 24, 2010)

colours said:


> ignored
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kyōraku_
> ...



Thanks it looks great. I just got one quick request. I'll rep you twice.

Could you take out Kakashi and place Itachi there..

Stock: 

And add text: "GODS"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Synn
- Axl Low
- Kakashi Hatake​


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2010)

Avatar: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Go all out
Border: White edges and then dash marks around the with border

I know you're busy so get to it whenever you can

And if you are having troubles with that stock, use this one 


Sorry I requested early but I thought I could because I saw your little comment about us being able to request right away as long as we know you're busy.


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

it's fine, but that was just to the people who just requested and requested another set right after, i understand the confusion so i'll do your request
just remember when it says "no more requests" don't post a request :]

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Synn
- Axl Low
- Kakashi Hatake
- Fireworks​


----------



## Мoon (Nov 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep&credit*
> 
> _housekeeping_
> none​



How do you beautify stocks like these, I have no clue, but magnificent job!thank you. 
will rep(after 24 hours >_<) and cred~


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

*Question:* How well do you work with Manga pages, Colours?


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

glad you like che ~

@eternal; i can mess around with them, as long as they're good quality :]
i just don't do manga colourings


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's my request. 

Basically, it's something like Kakashi Hatake's.

*Request* - Signature+Avatar
*Stock* -


Left: [] - Bottom right panel.
Centre: [] - Top Panel
Right: [] - Could you zoom in on him.
 *Size* - Senior
*Borders* - White/dotted
*Effects* - Up to you.
*Text* - No Text please.

Can I have my avatar on the left stock please. 

If you can't accept that, that's fine. Thank you. :33


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 24, 2010)

[edit]making it formal 

Request: sig and ava 
Stock:

Size: senior sized ava and just keep the size as is for the sig
Border: dotted
Effects: the best you can do with it 
Text: none 

thankies


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 










*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Axl Low_ 



lemme know if you want me to crop the signature in any way :]









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_ 











*Spoiler*: _Eternαl_ 









*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes *question*​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternαl_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast and extremely good. You're the best Colours! Thank you! :33


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

you just got to me at a good time 
glad you like


----------



## rice (Nov 24, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks awesome, thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 24, 2010)

uh, this is awkward and all but  i just wanted to know, could i still request? despite the childishly arrogant, even a lil bitchy [and everything else i am, etc] things i've said to you recently, i still do adore your work and how you carry yourself & this shop  your one of the best on this forum & i don't want to live in regret knowing that i can never get a set from you again.

and it sucks that i'm a set whore

i completely understand if it's a no.  milkshake is a huge bitch.


----------



## colours (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, you can request :]
And sorry if I said anything wrong

Not a huge bitch !


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you  !! I promise I won't act the same ~
--
*Request* - Set
*Stock:*
Choice 1


Choice 2



*Effects* Up to you
*Border:* Dotted white borders
*Text:* None.

Thanks ~


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2010)

^ nicky your not a bitch just a  set whore 

manda  

170x220 and 150x150 

set

 stock 





effects up to you light effects and purplish bluishs

border dotted white borders

text " to see you this way is not something I enjoy please STOP crying sis its KILLING me "

take you time manda  

will rep and cred


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like a set, plz 
size: Senior
stock: 
Borders, Effects, and Text: Whatever works~


----------



## Synn (Nov 25, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



OMFG! I think I'm in love with you, Manda! pek

It looks awesome, as always 

Thank you!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 25, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Hatake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, it looks great. ​


----------



## colours (Nov 25, 2010)

glad you guys like, don't forget to rep & cred when use 

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Laymond Ra *question*​


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 25, 2010)

colours. :33

Requesting a set please!
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Effects - You've never let me down before. 
Border - Whatever you think looks best.
Text - None.

Much love! pek

And if the stock isn't good enough, just let me know!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

would  work?


----------



## VampQueen (Nov 25, 2010)

Your _tread_ is awesome Colours. *-*'
Is the best in here [I think u-u'/ 

Well, when I was looking for a graphic resource in the web I found your _tread_ and woonn o-o'' I *don't stop* until I finished to see every page here XD 

Sorry for just say that, actually I made a acount here [sorry, my english suck's] just to tell you i'm your fan ;D

Keep the good work.

*VampQueen*


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

How weird. What about ? 

Sorry for causing so much trouble ;A;


----------



## colours (Nov 25, 2010)

that's perfect, can you just edit your request and put that image in there ?
thanks :]


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

VampQueen said:


> Your _tread_ is awesome Colours. *-*'
> Is the best in here [I think u-u'/
> 
> Well, when I was looking for a graphic resource in the web I found your _tread_ and woonn o-o'' I *don't stop* until I finished to see every page here XD
> ...



omg i missed this 
thank you so much for the kind words, really <3

and i'll be doing some requests tonight guys, i was too stuffed from thanksgiving to do anything :I

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Laymond Ra
- Wez ★​


----------



## SP (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I'd like an avatar please colours. :>

    * Request - Avatar
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Senior
    * Borders - Whatever looks best
    * Effects - Up to you :3
    * Text - None

Sorry if it's too vague, I don't know much about effects but I'd really like some. :I Since my current avatar is just a resizing of that picture.


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Laymond Ra
- Wez ★
- SP​


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

i'm sorry, you need 600 posts ;A;

;A;


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 26, 2010)

ok it's fine 

Sigs & Avas (150x150):


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

she mean you need 600 Posts or you cant request


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

i told them i'd make an exception for them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 26, 2010)

Turning off your signature also helps


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

WOAH WOAH WOAH

stop policing the thread, clearly i've been pretty lenient about some of the rules as of late (with the new comers posting a request)
so you guys don't need to fret


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 26, 2010)

Only trying to help those that may be new to requesting here, not policing


----------



## Мoon (Nov 26, 2010)

okay I lied, I'm itching for one more set! and thats it lol. take your time with this one if needed.

*Size:*Junior
*Avy Stock:*
*Border:*Anything
*Effects:*something colourful I guess, or whatever comes to thought.

*Sig Stock:*
*Border:*Anything.
*Effects:*something colourful I guess, or whatever comes to thought.

Thanks


----------



## colours (Nov 26, 2010)

sure pappers 

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Laymond Ra
- Wez ★
- SP
- SasuNaru Monomaniac
- Che​


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Would I be able to request a set of Albus Dumbledore?

Witht he edges of the pictures rounded?
I really don't matter how you edit it, I'd love for it to look somewhat bright.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

she's not taking anymore requests atm but i'm sure she'll take you afterwards.
(that is, once you have a stock too


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> she's not taking anymore requests atm but i'm sure she'll take you afterwards.
> (that is, once you have a stock too




; A ;
A stock too?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2010)

well it's recommended, that's all lol
but perhaps she'll pick one out for you

/not supposed to be posting {see ya}


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

Request - avatar

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Size - 150x200

Borders & effects - whatever looks the nicest 

Text - nil


Thanks manda you're the most awesomest


----------



## colours (Nov 27, 2010)

sorry `Monster you must provide the stock, i do not go stock hunting 

_housekeeping_
- Jαmes
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Laymond Ra
- Wez ★
- SP
- SasuNaru Monomaniac
- Che
- choco bao bao

no more requests!​


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _James_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Che_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another awesome set. Thanks so much, colours! pek


----------



## SP (Nov 28, 2010)

I love them! Thank you.


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
- SasuNaru Monomaniac *question*​


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> Another awesome set. Thanks so much, colours! pek





SP said:


> I love them! Thank you.



glad you guys like


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 28, 2010)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  so hot so omg  thank you colours~


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

you're welcome :33


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks mandapants  They look gorgeous ~

I'm 24'd


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

just glad you like ronron <3

your signature


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it okay to make a request right now?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 28, 2010)

maestro i don't like it at all 

i love it! pek thanks a lot pek 

but i'm also 24'ed


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

i smell excuses 
just kidding !

glad you like jamesy :3

*@terra*; yes, as long as you don't see "no more request" at the end of housekeeping it's okay to request


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_



It looks amazing, thanks so much <3


----------



## Synn (Nov 28, 2010)

*Request*: senior set
*Stocks*: [] [] []
*Effects*: something like 
*Text*: none
*Notes*: I would like an avatar of the first stock and if possible, can you place it at the center of the sig?

Thanks! :33


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

glad you like laymond :]

_housekeeping_
- SasuNaru Monomaniac
- Synn​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

wheres mine?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

OHH MY GOD I LOVE IT SOOO CUTE


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

didn't go in order <_>


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2010)

Yea! I've missed this shop like no other. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




    * Request - set
    * Stock -  ()
    * Size - 150x150 & 200x200?
    * Borders - whichever you decide 
    * Effects - colorization -- or anything you feel matches.
    * Text - "Terra Branford" and if you can do another version with a different name, "MagitekElite"?


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2010)

Request - Set please!
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 av / 150x200 av / junior sig
Borders - None.
The rest is up to you.

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

shut off the sig


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

oi im doing your set


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought you skipped us sorry.


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry kameil, if she's doing your set you cannot request it twice

should've checked with her first :I


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay I can request now 

Request~Set
Stock~
Avatar~Of the girl and the boy, one of each, 150x150 and 160x200
Signature~500x300
Text~You've been hoggin' it all day long, can I PLEASE have a turn NOW?
Effects~Anything you like

Any other notes: pek


----------



## Deweze (Nov 28, 2010)

Something good from this


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

shut off your sig deweeze 

_housekeeping_
- SasuNaru Monomaniac
- Synn
- Terra Branford
- Naked Snacks!
- Porcelain
- Deweze​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 28, 2010)

how long do i gotta wait to request again


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

\I WAS GOING TO DO IT I WAS JUST DOING THE EASY ONE FIRST


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*@milkshake*; you haven't even wore the set i made you


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 28, 2010)

because i just got home


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

wait a couple days, that'll be good ;]


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2010)

@Kagura  Alright, alright I get you. 

@Colours - I'll be back soon enough.


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 











*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Nov 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 












*Spoiler*: _Deweze_ 









*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
- SasuNaru Monomaniac​


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 28, 2010)

*Request*: avatar
*Stock*: 
*Size*: 150 x 200

I'd like the avatar to have the blonde haired girl & the dog she's holding.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock -   or 
Size - Senior Sized 
Borders - Same as usual 
Effects - Whatever works best


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Amazing job. :33


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Whatever

Can you rotate Tifa right side up before you actually start the request? Thank you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 28, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmygoodness! Its awesome! Thank you so much, Colours! Reps and credits!


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 29, 2010)

colours said:


> _housekeeping_
> - SasuNaru Monomaniac *question*[/center]



ok than 

can you make it from this one ( if you can I want Ava 150x200 with it)?!!



with the the 2nd one?!!


----------



## Synn (Nov 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Looks awesome, as expected! 

I got 24'd so I'll rep later today. 

Thanks again


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2010)

glad you guys like 

_housekeeping_
- SasuNaru Monomaniac
- ~riku~
- Darth Nihilus
- Dante10
- Sazen​


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2010)

just want it to be known that i have lowered the post requirement down to *100* posts in order to request :]​


----------



## Okami (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh oh colours. 

Request: Set.
Stock: 
Size: Senior.
Borders: Your choice.
Effects: and...your choice.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 29, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - Same as your avatar
Effects - Whatever works 
Text - "Diego Brando"


----------



## colours (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_ 












*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
- Dante10
- Sazen
- Ōkami
- Isis​


----------



## Мoon (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay colours,thanks for the set.my internet is down,and I'm using my phone to write this post
Ehh,anyway ill use, rep, and cred the set as soon as I'm back on


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Nov 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 

you are so sweet 




colours said:


> just want it to be known that i have lowered the post requirement down to *100* posts in order to request :]​


​


----------



## Jackums (Nov 29, 2010)

_Yessss._ 

Request - Avatar
Stock -  /  /  
Size - 150x200
Borders - None
Effects - Whatever looks good
Text - No thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 29, 2010)

Doesn't look for fear of too much awesome


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

manda  

set 

stock



effects loud but not touch much effects 

border dotted white borders


on sig " rock out , shout out , lets unleash the emotions within our selves through the music we play together" *(could you also add Shnookie near miku and Kagura near rin...but two sigs one with the names one without)*

avy on both and each 150x150x and 170x220

thanks :33


----------



## colours (Nov 30, 2010)

glad you guys like, don't forget to cred and rep when use 

_housekeeping_
- Dante10
- Sazen
- Ōkami
- Isis
- Jackums
- Kagura​


----------



## Naked (Nov 30, 2010)

Request - Set please!
Stock - Please pick one. :33



Size - 150x150 av / 150x200 av / junior sig
Borders - None.
The rest is up to you.

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Micha (Nov 30, 2010)

colours said:


> just want it to be known that i have lowered the post requirement down to *100* posts in order to request :]​



:amazed

 I finally get the chance to request here! 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: 125x125 avatar. The signature size is up to you. :3
Borders: Any type of border that you think fits. 
Effects: All up to you.
Text: For the sig, I would like it to say "She Is The Gift To Us..."


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Dante10
- Sazen
- Ōkami
- Isis
- Jackums
- Kagura
- Naked Snacks!
- Micha​
i'll try to do some tonight guys D:


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah i am sure i could do something with it :3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 1, 2010)

Request - Avatar 
Stock -  
Size - Senior  
Borders - Dotted  
Effects - Colorization  


Please and thank you.


----------



## colours (Dec 1, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Dante10
- Sazen
- Ōkami
- Isis
- Jackums
- Kagura
- Naked Snacks!
- Micha
- Kyochi

no more requests please !​


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 2, 2010)

You always stop requests when I'm about to ask for one  I guess I'll wait ~


----------



## colours (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry ron, i'll be doing some tonight

also you got a new ava i see anyways :]


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

i guess when requests go down, this will be reserved  ~


----------



## colours (Dec 4, 2010)

just a little info, if you make a request even to "shelve this til later" when you see in the *big, bold* font NO MORE REQUESTS - i will *ignore* your request :]

so i suggest deleting any requests by the time i post the ones i've completed tonight


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dante10_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ōkami_ 










*Spoiler*: _Isis_ 









*rep&credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep&credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 6, 2010)

can i request again?  /thirsty as hell


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks awesome 

Thank you


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 










*Spoiler*: _Micha_ 











*rep&credit*

_housekeeping_
none !​


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it okay to request again? Its been a week


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2010)

*@milkshake & terra;* yes, you guys may request 

glad you like isis ~


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyochi_



Aw, they're gorgeous.  Thanks much! 

I repped and will credit when I use.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep&credit*[/center][/QUOTE]

dear god i love you 

DAMMIT im 24d  will rep as soon as i can


----------



## Micha (Dec 6, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Micha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.my.goodness. It's absolutely beautiful! I love it!! 
 Rep+Cred coming your way! Thank you soo much! X3

*Edit:* Crap, I gotta spread...i'm repping you as soon as I can.


----------



## colours (Dec 6, 2010)

glad you all like :]

that's fine micha ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright then! :33 I hope something can be done with this.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Set
Image: 
For the image, just of the bottom? Of the two hugging? If you can keep the man saying "Yin..." that would be great, but if you feel like you have to cut it out, you can cut it out :33

Theme: Romantic...?
Border: Anything, you pick
Avatar Size: 150x150 and 200x200?
Sig size: 380px ? 391px
Text: "Hei x Yin" and then "I'll never leave you alone"?


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey mandapanda  

     Request - set
     Stock -  / 
     Size - senior 
     Borders - no border.
     Effects - I really liked what you did with my last avas, it was really simple stuff which I guess I like. 





cheshire cat said:


> colours said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_
> ...


 

With the sig IDK if It can be trans'd since it would be difficult. but if it can I'd like to be trans'd. If you can't its alright <3~

Thanks manda <3 I looove your skills.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 6, 2010)

colours 

Request - Set.
Size - Senior.
Stock - 
Effects - Work your Christmas magic. 
Border - Your choice.
Text - Merry Christmas!


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 6, 2010)

Requestie~
*Senior Set* (can I have 1 150x200 ava too?)
*Border:*  or w/e looks better to you ~
Avy on the lady~

*Spoiler*: _Opt 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Opt 2_ 










Pls and thanks ~


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2010)

Can I request for a set please? 

- Stock: .
- Member: Senior.
- Avatar: focus on Ciel's face (the little boy).
- Text: Indecent.

Work your magic and take your time. No rush at all.
Thanks so much


----------



## Rosie (Dec 6, 2010)

Set request for you colors 

Stock:  (I hope the stock isn't too dark!)
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Illuminations, some color is OK, but minimal and nothing too bright
Text: "I can show you the world"

Please and thank you


----------



## Okami (Dec 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ōkami_
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It's fantastic, as always. . Thank you.


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Terra Branford
- cheshire cat
- Wez ★
- Milkshake
- Selva
- Rosie​


----------



## Naked (Dec 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

Will wear in a bit.


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## Synn (Dec 7, 2010)

*Request*: senior set
*Stocks*: []
*Effects*: Purple effects, if possible. :33
*Text*: none

Thanks!


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 7, 2010)

aahh~  i dream to request here, and now my dream come true. 
*Request - Set.
*Size - Senior.
*Stock -  if this dosn't work - 
*Effects - As you decide
*Border - Like   & 
*Text - no text
*Other - Avy 150x150 & 125x125 
Thanks 	:33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 7, 2010)

Request - Set (Senior sized)
Stock - 
Avatar Size - 150x150 and 150x200 of Argo (the man on the right)
Effects - Your choice, whatever works best
Borders - Same as usual


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Terra Branford
- cheshire cat
- Wez ★
- Milkshake
- Selva
- Rosie
- Synn
- RockpiRate
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Sine (Dec 7, 2010)

request - avatar
stock - 
size - 150x150
effects - your choice
text - one version with "shiner" and one with no text if possible 
border - none


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Terra Branford
- cheshire cat
- Wez ★
- Milkshake
- Selva
- Rosie
- Synn
- RockpiRate
- Darth Nihilus
- shiner

*no more requests!*​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Dec 7, 2010)

I understand requests are closed now, but I was curious about how long there can be between requests?


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

wait a few days before requesting again and remember that i'm busy {lazy}


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 










*Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_ 



i hope the trans is okay :{








*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I love this shop. Thanks so much, colours.


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Rosie
- Synn
- RockpiRate
- Darth Nihilus
- shiner
- Sazen
- Porcelain

❤​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

omg  why so beautiful

whyyyyyyyyy

and it was damn quick too! 

Wow, colours

A-M-A-Z-IN'

is ur middle name :3 thanks


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

Yay ! I'm getting this before I log off here <3





Effects for signature: I'd like pretty, light and playful. Any border is fine, except rounded. 

Ava: Of her face plz. Dotted. Get the tiger too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## colours (Dec 7, 2010)

i added you before you even posted porcelain 

glad you guys like <3


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_


Ohmygosh! Ohmygosh! Ohmygosh! Ohmygosh! Ohmygosh! Ohmygosh!

Its wonderful, Colours! Its awesome! And its purple, my favorite colour! 

Thank you so much! I'm gonna rep right now (if I'm not 24'd)! pek


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2010)

A set, please~ 

Size: Senior
borders, effects and text: whatever looks bet


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2010)

set


senior

thanks~


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 7, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG it looks so cool beans  <33 and yes the trans is cool beans too.  thanks so much


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2010)

Request set, 2 signatures.

*Avatar*


Border-Black and white

Of her head, no effects.


*Signatures*

Sig 1


Sig 2


On sig 2 I would like the words removed from the picture, but still the full picture.

Border-black and white

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Dec 8, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Rosie
- Synn
- RockpiRate
- Darth Nihilus
- shiner
- Sazen
- Porcelain
- Laymond Ra
- Dexter
- Sephiroth

*no more requests!*​


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2010)

Just a question, how many avatars will you make at one time?


----------



## colours (Dec 11, 2010)

usually three at a time :]

and i should be doing some request tonight


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- RockpiRate
- Darth Nihilus
- shiner
- Sazen
- Porcelain
- Laymond Ra
- Dexter
- Sephiroth

*no more requests!*​


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it!


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

i tried my best david (.__.  )


----------



## Synn (Dec 12, 2010)

colours said:


> i tried my best david (.__.  )



I know the stock's quality was a bit crappy, but I really like the set. 

Will wear it in a few days.


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2010)

Why do I always miss it?  Before you post again, can you give me a heads up?


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 



wasn't going to do two borders so i chose the best one








*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 12, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks colours


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

*@fireworks*; no i do not give "heads up", i suppose it's the luck of the draw


*Spoiler*: _shiner_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Sazen
- Porcelain
- Laymond Ra
- Dexter
- Sephiroth

*no more requests!*​


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

glad you like rosie :]


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sazen_ 










*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 










*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2010)

Dotted borders. That's the only real preference I have. Oh, and don't suck


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dexter_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_

none !​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2010)

You always do this

You always exceed my expectations


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

i am just glad you like pappers


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, it looks fabulous


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

glad joo like :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2010)

I always like what you produce :33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 12, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sazen_



wow it came great!!!!, rep you when I'm not 24'd


----------



## colours (Dec 12, 2010)

Sazen said:


> wow it came great!!!!, rep you when I'm not 24'd



glad you like
please don't forget :3

_housekeeping_
- Super Mike​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Dec 12, 2010)

Request - Set

Stock - 

Size - Senior

Borders - Rounded

Effects - Colorization, perhaps a reddish, watermelon-like color scheme

Effects - Merry Christmas


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2010)

Avatars:
Request for Colours. You know how you made my Gaara avatar right? Can you please make these the same way except used colors that coordinate for each respective Kage. For example, Raikage would be yellow, Tsuchikage would be green, and Mizukage would be blue. Thanks and I love you.


Size: Senior for all
Effects: Go all out like you did with Gaara.


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2010)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders - 
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Kain Highwind


----------



## Sine (Dec 12, 2010)

they're really gorgeous thank you colourslove


----------



## Migooki (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you do profile pictures~?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 12, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - 
Effects - lights, colorization
Text - Kira Yoshikage/Killer Queen

I'd like a 150x150 avatar as well if that's ok


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dexter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh i dont mean to sound like a douche but i forgot to ask for borders! it looks fantastic, im just wondering if you can add a white thickish border around it


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks colours i love it, and yes the border you chose fit great.  Will rep you and credit when i use it. 	​


----------



## narutorockers (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow your are really good!


----------



## Selva (Dec 13, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Selva_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASDFGH 
It's absolutely perfect and smexy XD You work so hard in all of your sets and you add loads of details! I really appreciate it  Thank you so much love


----------



## colours (Dec 13, 2010)

shiner said:


> they're really gorgeous thank you colourslove



glad you like them love 



Miyuki said:


> Do you do profile pictures~?



but of course i do \(*3  *)



Dexter said:


> Ugh i dont mean to sound like a douche but i forgot to ask for borders! it looks fantastic, im just wondering if you can add a white thickish border around it



it's no big problem really, you just didn't specify in your request so i did what i did

i'll repost it later with the other requests tonight :]



RockpiRate said:


> Thanks colours i love it, and yes the border you chose fit great.  Will rep you and credit when i use it.



glad you like :]



narutorockers said:


> Wow your are really good!



thank you x3



Selva said:


> ASDFGH
> It's absolutely perfect and smexy XD You work so hard in all of your sets and you add loads of details! I really appreciate it  Thank you so much love



awe, so glad you like it 

_housekeeping_
- Super Mike
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Fireworks
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Raptor Diego​


----------



## Alien (Dec 13, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior (150x150 ava)
Borders - your choice
Effects - your choice
Text - Final Giku Tenshou (in the sig)


----------



## colours (Dec 13, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Super Mike
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Fireworks
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Raptor Diego
- Alien​


----------



## colours (Dec 13, 2010)

*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Fireworks
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Raptor Diego
- Alien​
sorry guys, i'll do more tomorrow hopefully ;A;


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, manda. I'm 24'd right now, but I'll rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 13, 2010)

*request*; set [could the avatar be 150x200, please?]
*stock*;  or  pick whichever you prefer.  or  pick whichever you prefer.
*size*; senior
*borders*; none
*effects*; up to you, you're the master
*text*; i would like one version of the sig to have the words "you only live twice, one life for yourself and one for your dreams."

thank you!


----------



## colours (Dec 14, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Thanks, manda. I'm 24'd right now, but I'll rep as soon as possible.



glad you like :]
don't forget, i know where you live 

_housekeeping_
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Fireworks
- Jotaro Kujo 
- Raptor Diego
- Alien
- Damaris​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks manda  /late


----------



## colours (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 













*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_ 










*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 










*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 










*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
none !​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 14, 2010)

looks great thank you 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to colours again



FFFFFFF


----------



## colours (Dec 14, 2010)

am glad you like :]

it's okay, as long as you do when you can


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 14, 2010)

Borders: Dotted
Text for Sig: Either  [FONT=&quot]The reason it hurts so much to separate is because our souls are connected.[/FONT]
or 

[FONT=&quot]When we're together or when we're apart, you're first in my thoughts and first in my heart.[/FONT]

Effects: Not too bright, but not too simple.
Avy: 150 x 250, 150 x 200. (Sakura)


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2010)

Requesting again, Manda-sama  Hope it's okay... If not, feel free to turn it down. :]

*Request*: senior set (avy on Ino, please :33)
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: Like 
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: none

Thanks!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2010)

haven't requested a set in awhile... so feel free to turn it down if you dun wanna do it. 

Stock: 

Senior size, it obviously.  

umm..i dont know if it really needs to be edited beyond that, but if you have an idea, feel free to go ahead and see how it turns out

i dont really know how to put what i want for the ava, so i'll take whatever you can come up with ^^;;

...>.>;; how vague this was.


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you, it's quite lovely. I have rep'd and credited <3


----------



## Adagio (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in need of a new set and I was wondering if I could request one.. I'll understand if you're swamped with requests though 
Request - Set
Stock -  Im supplying two different stocks for the signature and the avatar. Specifically for the avatar, could you use just the guy on the right?

Size - Senior (150x150)
Borders - Can the avatar have rounded edges? As for the signature its up to you. 
Effects - Up to you. 
Text - no text please


----------



## Alien (Dec 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alien_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow 

You made a small mistake in the name, is that still fixe-able ?


----------



## Hero (Dec 14, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Eyegasm. Thanks so much


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 14, 2010)

i want a set.
get rid of the writing if you can,if you cant,cut up to above the writing.
be creatve if you can please.
add this writing if possible 'Just like Sky'
thank you very much :33


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2010)

Set please. 

Avy: 150 x 200 
Effects: Whatever you think would look cool.  
Border: No preferences really. 
Text: Merry Christmas


----------



## Berserk (Dec 15, 2010)

Set Please:

Avatar: Senior
Effects: Cartoony(?)  Whatever befitting stock image.
Border: Again, cartoony(?)
Text: None
Stock:


----------



## colours (Dec 15, 2010)

glad you guys like ~

_housekeeping_
- Hollow'd Heart
- Synn
- Yami Munesanzun 
- Adagio
- Hyper_Wolfy
- StrawHat4Life 
- Immortal_Kage​


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you! flawless and beautiful per the usual.


----------



## colours (Dec 16, 2010)

glad you like (  *3*)/


----------



## Rosie (Dec 17, 2010)

Set request colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Some lights, nothing too fancy. I'm thinking along the lines of sweet and sexy~
Text: "You are my delicacy"

Please and thank you~


----------



## colours (Dec 17, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Hollow'd Heart
- Synn
- Yami Munesanzun 
- Adagio
- Hyper_Wolfy
- StrawHat4Life 
- Immortal_Kage
- Rosie

*no more requests!*​
so sorry i have been neglectful guys, christmas stuff and all of that jazz ;A;
i will have some done this weekend <3


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't apologize, Manda. It's understandable. :3

Take your time


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2010)

Take your time and enjoy christmas!


----------



## colours (Dec 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









_housekeeping_
- Yami Munesanzun *questioned*
- Adagio
- Hyper_Wolfy
- StrawHat4Life 
- Immortal_Kage
- Rosie

*no more requests!*​
will do more tomorrow, just so tired from christmas shopping (.__.  )


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​ Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Synn (Dec 18, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



EPIC!  Looks amazing as usual. Thank you so much Manda and merry christmas btw.


----------



## colours (Dec 18, 2010)

glad you guys like :3

thanks dave ~
you do as well


----------



## Skylark (Dec 18, 2010)

Request - avatar
Stock - 
Size - Senior (150x150 avatar)
Borders - You can decide
Effects - You can decide
Text - No text

I'm in the lovey dovey mood lately so I thought about letting a holy grass smoker such as myself make a work of art.


----------



## colours (Dec 18, 2010)

colours said:


> _housekeeping_
> - Yami Munesanzun *questioned*
> - Adagio
> - Hyper_Wolfy
> ...





> *no more requests!*​





> *no more requests!*​



>_> **


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Adagio_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hyper_Wolfy_ 










*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Immortal_Kage_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
none !​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's perfect! Just how I imagined it! Thanks colours!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_



Awesome job. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *rep & credit*​



Thank you so much! :33


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 19, 2010)

Off with the sig Adagio.


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

glad ya guys like :]


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Berserk (Dec 19, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Immortal_Kage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  Turned out really nice.  I like the effect.


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Mandapanda, can I ask you something?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2010)

are you taking requests again? 
if so, reserving.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

am i allowed to request for next week?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 19, 2010)

assuming you are allowing requests now since everything is done 

stock- 

set

I was wondering if you could make it like this one-  

Make it 2 panels instead of 3 obviously and a little taller.

border-medium thickish black.

Jw if i can get an avatar of marco and one of ace.

senior.

thanks, if you arent up for requests thats cool, ill request at a better time


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> are you taking requests again?
> if so, reserving.



yes i am !



Kagura said:


> am i allowed to request for next week?



do you wanna request now or next week ?

_housekeeping_
- Dexter​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

next week im waiting for a set by Stephanie right now(trying to request less sets)

soo im asking can i reserve a set next week or when your done with a number of sets


----------



## colours (Dec 19, 2010)

then just request next week ~


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

kk :33

happy holidays manda


----------



## Hero (Dec 19, 2010)

Avatar: 

Avatar: 

Of course make this avatar of Tsunade also


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2010)

request: set + 1 ava
size: senior
border: 

Effects: any
Stock:



*Spoiler*: _opt1_ 









*Spoiler*: _opt 2_ 









*Text:* If this isn't love, don't wake me up from this dream


----------



## Pipe (Dec 19, 2010)

request: Set
size: senior
border: dotted
Effects: add the effects you wish
Avatar (Senior): Gildartz face (the man that is saluting with the eyes closed)
Stock :   

Edit: sorry about the sig


----------



## colours (Dec 20, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Dexter
- Fireworks
- Milkshake
- Pipe​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello colours~!
Set request please
 is the stock
Size: Senior
Border:  - or like the one from your current avatar
The rest is up to you


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Well since I can't find that one set you made me, I'd like to request one 

 is the stock I'd like you to work with.
Size: Senior. 
Avatar: 150x150 of the girl, 125x125 of the boy. 150x200 of each. [For when and if I ever get that option.]
Border:  for the 150x150 and 125x125 avatars. Curved for the 150x200 avatars. If you can't make that certain border, try anything you like.
Effects: Make it seem... love-like. Put as much as light and playful colors in there, k. 
Signature: 549x393, whatever border you like.

I'll love it, I'm sure


----------



## Мoon (Dec 20, 2010)

Request please, colours.
*Size*: Junior
*Avatar Stock*: 
*Sig Stock*:
*Boarder*: Any
*Effects*: since they're black and white, any kind of effects will do. (if possible, try to put paisley-like patterns.)

Thanks!


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 21, 2010)

Request: avatar 
Size: 150x150 
Stock: 

Border & Effects: whatever you think looks nice, colourful and Christmassy :3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2010)

please take as much time as you want no rush OK manda 

set 
dotted white borders 
stock 


do what ever you feel is best manda 

on sig "knowing your behind me makes me feel soo happy to know you love me "

avy 150x150 and 170x220 

no rush ok


----------



## Skylark (Dec 22, 2010)

Request - avatar
Stock - 
Size - Senior (150x150 or 170x220 avatar)
Borders - You can decide
Effects - You can decide
Text - No text

Take your time.


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2010)

ahh, where the fuck have i been ? 

_housekeeping_
- Dexter
- Fireworks
- Milkshake
- Pipe
- Sunako
- Porcelain
- Che
- Ivyn
- Kagura
- Skylark

no more requests!​
@ivyn; i'll try to do yours tonight since it's a christmas ava :{


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 22, 2010)

That's so sweet of you, thanks <3


----------



## colours (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Ivyn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Dexter
- Fireworks
- Milkshake
- Pipe
- Sunako
- Porcelain
- Che
- Kagura
- Skylark

no more requests!​


----------



## colours (Dec 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dexter_ 



i see you are sealed 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Pipe
- Sunako
- Porcelain
- Che
- Kagura
- Skylark

no more requests!​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 25, 2010)

well, HO HO HO, a merry christmas to me 

beautiful colours, merry christmas as well


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 25, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dexter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks. try and get someone to rep asap, btw, set is so cash


----------



## colours (Dec 25, 2010)

glad ya guys like :]

merry xmas ~


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pipe_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 










*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 










*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Che_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura

people can request again !​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for going through the trouble of making all the avatars 

It looks perfect, thank you


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

you're welcome :]

i couldn't do the heart things


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

you're very welcome <3


----------



## Skylark (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you, colours.


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

*request:* two ava's
*size:* 150x200
*border:* your choice
*Effects:* your choice

*stocks:* 

 & 

Focus on Panty please <3

Will rep twice if necessary (or i'll find someone with similar reppower as mine to rep you too.)


----------



## Synn (Dec 26, 2010)

*Request*: senior set
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: Like 
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: on sig "Toka Senju" (can I have one without the text, please? :33)
*Note*: get rid of the text, please.

Thanks!


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn​


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, i didn't expect you to be this fast. Thanks a lot Colours, i love 'em <3

Two reps incoming.


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

i had ps open working on kagura's, so i thought "WHY NOT "

don't worry, only one is necessary :]
glad you like


----------



## Alien (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm 24'd so i'll do it tomorrow.

Thanks again.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 26, 2010)

I would like a set please, you can request a different stock if you'd like 
Stock: 
size: Senior
Borders, text, and effects: Whatever looks good


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

@alien; okie dokie

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Laymond Ra​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks manda bear  i LOVE IT


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

glad you like it ariel :3


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 26, 2010)

Stock: 
Profile Pic:

 Senior avatar 150 x 150 and special size avatar 150 x 200.
Profilel Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: 550 x 400
Borders - Dotted or plain.
Effects: Not sure, just make it not too dark or light, and make it look cute.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

colours said:


> you're welcome :]
> 
> i couldn't do the heart things



that's quite alright :]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2010)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior sized w/Avatar 150x200 + 150x150
*Borders:* The usual 
*Effects:* Whatever you like best


----------



## kyochi (Dec 26, 2010)

*Request:* set (I want Stocking as my avatar) 
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior  
*Borders:* Solid  
*Effects:* Of your choice! 

Please and thank you. :}


----------



## valerian (Dec 26, 2010)

Request - ava
Stock - , ,  (Could you fit the pokemon on the right in the ava please, thanks)
Size - senior
Borders - , , 
Effects - 1st ava - lights, colorization, 2nd ava - lights, 3nd ava - colorization
Text - 1st ava - Golbez, 2nd ava - V, 3rd ava - Champion Blue


----------



## Мoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful job! Thank you!
Will Cred , and will rep when 24 hours are up. and just rep'd.
hope you had some good holidays colours, you deserve it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, can I request?! :33

If so, here is the stock and whatnot. If not... xD

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request type:* Set
*Stock:* (I asked the permission of the artist they said yes! :>)
*Avvy Size:* 150x150 & 200x200 (?)
*Avatar type:*  :33
*Sig size:* 437px ? 275px
*Text:* "I missed you -- The Duke x Toph"


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

* Request - Set.
    * Stock - 
    * Size - Junior and senior.
    * Borders - Dotted white.
    * Effects - Up to you.
    * Text - "I want to keep you forever." 

Just make it beautiful.  

I would like two signatures. One with the text and one without, please.


----------



## colours (Dec 26, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Laymond Ra
- Hollow'd Heart
- Darth Nihilus
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui​


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 27, 2010)

Request - Set.

Stock: 

and 125x125 Ava :33


----------



## colours (Dec 27, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Laymond Ra
- Hollow'd Heart
- Darth Nihilus
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!​


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to spam in your thread, I just immediately went to the front page to make sure I met the requirements to order and learn how to order correctly. It wasn't until after I posted that I noticed you weren't taking any more orders.


----------



## valerian (Dec 28, 2010)

I edited my post.


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2010)

Vice said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to spam in your thread, I just immediately went to the front page to make sure I met the requirements to order and learn how to order correctly. It wasn't until after I posted that I noticed you weren't taking any more orders.



it's fine, i should have some completed tonight so you can request again :]



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I edited my post.



alrighty thanks


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2010)

^ delete your post or it'll be skipped 

sorry charlie


*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Laymond Ra
- Hollow'd Heart
- Darth Nihilus
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!
do not post ahead and or say "just do this when you're caught up"; *there is no pre-posting*. i am the only one who should be posting after these posts unless *a.)* you're here to pick up a set or *b.)* letting me know you edited your request!

when "no more requests" is removed from the post, you can request all you'd like :]​


----------



## colours (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Hollow'd Heart
- Darth Nihilus
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!
do not post ahead and or say "just do this when you're caught up"; *there is no pre-posting*. i am the only one who should be posting after these posts unless *a.)* you're here to pick up a set or *b.)* letting me know you edited your request!

when "no more requests" is removed from the post, you can request all you'd like :]​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2010)

Edited my request.


----------



## Synn (Dec 29, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



I love you, Manda! 

Thanks a million!


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2010)

glad ya like


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Darth Nihilus
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!
do not post ahead and or say "just do this when you're caught up"; *there is no pre-posting*. i am the only one who should be posting after these posts unless *a.)* you're here to pick up a set or *b.)* letting me know you edited your request!

when "no more requests" is removed from the post, you can request all you'd like :]​


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kyochi
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 29, 2010)

:massiveswoon:


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2010)

glad you like :]


----------



## colours (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Jotaro Kujo
- Terra Branford
- Aiku
- Shiranui
- SasuNaru Monomaniac

no more requests!​


----------



## valerian (Dec 29, 2010)

Does this one work?


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

i'll check when i'm off work since it blocks tinpic :]


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 











*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aiku_ 











*Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
none !

now you guys may request, if you'd like :}​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 30, 2010)

*request:* set + 1 avatar
*effects:* any you like
*size:* senior
*border:* whatever fits but to be out of usual; like your current 'demon' avy
*stock:*

*text:* none

*avy stock:*

*text:* bad bitch


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

umm set 

border dotted white borders 

effects up to you 

make it cute 

avy 150x150 on stocking and 170x220 on both 

on it have "sis can i ever eat without having you on top of me?"

stock



also extra 170x220 avy

border dotted white borders 

effects up to you 

on it have SNPs Rocker

stock

could you turn it vertical (since i want the guitar in it )


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Brb, searching for a good stock 

Okay, here it is:
Avatar 150x150 of this:

Sig within senior limits of this:


I'd like a border, I don't care which one, as long as it looks good and both have the same one.

Effects I leave up to you, because I know you're good at this, work your magic. :33

Just try to make it look epic/badass, something like that.

I'm excited already, my first colours set. 

Oh and I'd like the sig to have the text 'Problem?'


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

Kagura said:


> reserving is that alright?



as long as you're about to edit in a request, yes it's fine

i don't want your request to pop up days later and then you {or anyone else for that matter} say "oh but i reserved days ago"


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

alright i edit it :33

i think its better to do it right away plus stocking in this stock is just adorable dont you think


----------



## Aiku (Dec 30, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aiku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 30, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its absolutely perfect, Colours! pek

Thank you so much for making this! I'm gonna wear it now! :33


*and of course, rep and credit! *


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Edited my post as well. =)


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

glad you guys like 



Kagura said:


> alright i edit it :33
> 
> i think its better to do it right away plus stocking in this stock is just adorable dont you think



danku :]

and yes, she is precious ~


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 30, 2010)

guy above manda sig off 


I KNOW  (soo cute when shes annoyed xD)


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

i've already messaged him about it ariel


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry didn't know about that.


----------



## Elias (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi manda...never posted here before. D;


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can I have 150x200 avys of these?

- As far as borders, I like white + gray borders like how my current avatar is.

- As far as effects, anything you like, your stuff always be looking good. 


^ (don't want the text to be seen )


----------



## colours (Dec 30, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Didi
- Elias​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 30, 2010)

edited in request ;3


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2010)

Request for colours.

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Whatever you desire.
Effects - Whatever you think would look best. :33
Text - None.


----------



## Berserk (Dec 31, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Thin, black
Effects: Dark setting or similar


----------



## Vice (Dec 31, 2010)

For colours:

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you
__________ __________

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

you do know extra sigs r something she doesn't like doing (its tiring)


----------



## Vice (Dec 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> you do know extra sigs r something she doesn't like doing (its tiring)



If it's a problem I'll gladly make a choice, but it's in the rules.



> % - - - You can request as many sets/avas/signatures you want but please keep in mind, if you want more than 1 set you MUST rep twice.



At any rate, if she doesn't want to do more than one, that's ok. I'll be more than happy to work with her.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

she got upset at me once when i asked her 

also manda i edit my post for an extra avy


----------



## Vice (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, I'll edit my post and simply reorder later. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SasuNaru Monomaniac (Dec 31, 2010)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Monomaniac_



Thanks colours  

I love it so much


----------



## Kirin (Dec 31, 2010)

A request for colours... 

Request - Set
Stock - Size - Junior
Borders - Dotted and semirounded
Effects - Anything
Text - "Uchiha Sasuke The Lost Hawk"

Thanks in advance...


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 + 150x200 + signature pweez
Borders - yes please, anything you see fits
Effects - up to you, make it awesome
Text - can i have a version with 'Bakuman FC' on it?
Note - Could you please separate both sides with transparency please, ava with the guy on the left with magician's hat and glasses, and another for the red haired guy in the middle on the right  Hope I explained it descriptive enough. Remove the text if you can, if you can't don't worry about it
thanks in advance  hope I'm not too picky


----------



## colours (Dec 31, 2010)

Bobby said:


> If it's a problem I'll gladly make a choice, but it's in the rules.
> 
> At any rate, if she doesn't want to do more than one, that's ok. I'll be more than happy to work with her.



if you really want two signatures that's up to you, i'll do it regardless ;P



Kagura said:


> she got upset at me once when i asked her
> 
> also manda i edit my post for an extra avy



i did not get upset 

okie ~



Frango said:


> Request - set
> Stock -
> Size - 150x150 + 150x200 + signature pweez
> Borders - yes please, anything you see fits
> ...



i'll probably have to ask you more about this "note" thingie cause i can't see the pic at work but if i have any questions i'll come to you

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Didi
- Elias
- Eternal Fail
- Berserk
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango​


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 31, 2010)

Request : Set. Can I have an avy of each of their faces, please?
Size : Senior.
Stock : 
Effects : Whatever you want, you've never failed to amaze me.
Border : Again, whatever you want.
Text : On the sig - Who the hell do you think we are!?

Much love, colours. pek


----------



## colours (Dec 31, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Didi
- Elias
- Eternal Fail
- Berserk
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango
- Wez ★​


----------



## Judecious (Dec 31, 2010)

* Request -Ava
    * Stock - 
    * Size -senior
    * Borders -dotted
    * Effects - whatever you what


----------



## Naked (Dec 31, 2010)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - 150 x 150 av / junior sig
Borders - None
Effects - Up to you
Text - Up to you
Thanks for your consideration. :33


----------



## colours (Dec 31, 2010)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Didi
- Elias
- Eternal Fail
- Berserk
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango
- Wez ★
- Judecious
- Naked Snacks!

no more requests!
sorry guys :{​


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Didi
- Elias
- Eternal Fail
- Berserk
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango
- Wez ★
- Judecious
- Naked Snacks!

no more requests!​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG THE RIN AVY IS SOOOOOO BADASS  

and i love stockings will wear soon :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow colours you  I just 

And then I-

thank you


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Didi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Elias_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Eternal Fail
- Berserk
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango
- Wez ★
- Judecious
- Naked Snacks!

no more requests!​


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal Fail_ 










*Spoiler*: _Berserk_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Bobby
- Aeterna
- Frango
- Wez ★
- Judecious
- Naked Snacks!

no more requests!​


----------



## dream (Jan 1, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal Fail_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank so you much.  It is wonderful.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Berserk (Jan 1, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Berserk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You.  Looks awesome.


----------



## colours (Jan 1, 2011)

@eternal fail: okie 

glad you guys like


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bobby_ 














*Spoiler*: _Aeterna_ 










*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Wez ★
- Judecious
- Naked Snacks!

no more requests!​


----------



## Kirin (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you, it looks great... 

I cant rep you now, I have to wait 24 hours. I will use the set until that moment.


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

alrighty, glad you like :}


----------



## Vice (Jan 2, 2011)

You are my favorite person in the world right now.


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

yay glad you like


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 












*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Frango

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> ​



Looks great;wtf


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

glad ya like


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

*Request*: senior set
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: Like 
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: none

Thanks!


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2011)

colours 

*Request:* senior set.
*Stock:* 
Everything else is up to you ^^ thanks so much


----------



## Didi (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Didi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Colours, so beautiful. 

I have some other sets to wear first, but when I wear this one I'll be sure to credit you.​


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> ...



Thank you! 
Will wear in a bit.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much colours, it looks amazing.


----------



## Bloo (Jan 2, 2011)

For Colours

*Type* - Avatar
*Size* - Senior: 150x150
*Border* - Dotted
*Style* - Diagnol Scan Lines in the background, and saturation effects, and anything else you think will make it look good.
*Text* - None.
*Stock* - 
_*Could you remove the symbol in the bottom right corner? If not possible(which is simple) then cut it out of the picture.​_


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

sig of  please 

also manda thanks again


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Synn
- Selva
- Yashiro *shut off your signatures !!*

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

Just letting you know that I edited my post, Manda.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

alright then 


set and extra avy :33

effects up to you :33

avys *140x170 , 150x150 and 170x220* 

 sig:* 500x300*

dotted white borders
no text 

stock




extra avy just *170x220*

effects up to you 

stock



on it SNP's Rocker

dotted white borders
i will rep you three times for this I SWEAR


----------



## Ultra (Jan 2, 2011)

*Request* - Set

*Stock* - 

*Size* - I am a Senior Member, but seeing as the width is about 1.5x the height then I'll give you a bit of freedom with the LxW if 550x500 makes the result turn out elongated/wierd.

Borders - None.

Effects - I want it close to the original stock as possible, but if it turns out somewhat dark when resized then just add the light that you feel necessary. No special effects.

Text - None

Other- For the avatar I would like the Doflamingo (dude near the middle, sunglasses blonde hair and Pink Flamingo coat.

Thank You!


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

Synn said:


> Just letting you know that I edited my post, Manda.



gotcha david 



Kagura said:


> reserved umm manda can i request tomorrow



yes ariel :]
if you want you can request now because i'll most likely forget unless you wanna remind me 

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Synn
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2011)

heyo

set
stock 

need a border, dont care what kind tho

thanks, and i will be unsealed soon 2-3 days, so dont worry on rep!


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 















*rep & credit*


_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

ok i edit it 

and i swear i will rep you three times manda


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots
- Dexter​


----------



## Rosie (Jan 2, 2011)

Set Request colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Bright, fun, flirty, but nothing that overshadows the stock.
Text: "What are you looking at?"

Please and thank you


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_




Damn, it looks AWESOME! 

Thank you so much, Manda-chan pek​


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Frango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love you it  will wear when i wake up


----------



## colours (Jan 2, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

reserved for when I find a good stock  ;]


----------



## Migooki (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi love, let me know if I do this wrong, it's my third time ever~

★ Request - Avatar. (Only of Stocking, face/shoulder area) 
★ Stock - 
★ Size - 150x150.
★ Borders - Square avatar, dotted borders (inner white area @ 1px).
★ Effects - Do your magic. :3
★ Text - None.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

*Request: *Avatar
*Stock:
**Avatar: *​*Size: *150x150
*Border: *Partially rounded with solid border
*Text: *"Champion Red"
*Effect: *What ever you think looks good

Thank you in advance, colours!


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots
- Dexter
- Rosie
- Porcelain
- Miyuki
- Atlantic Storm​


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

* Request - sig
    * Stock - 
    * Size - junior
    * Borders - Whatever you'd like
    * Effects - Whatever you'd like
    * Text - N/A


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha, remember I reserved a spot, manda! 

Request: Signature.
Stock for Sig: 
Effects: Up to you.
Border: Curved, rounded, or dotted. Or what you did with Frango's request. ;]
Text: "I will serve you, Lord Nnoitora!"
Anything else?: Take your time <3


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2011)

@porcelain; i reminded you 

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots
- Dexter
- Rosie
- Porcelain
- Miyuki
- Atlantic Storm
- Bobby​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

I know but you said to remind you when you reminded me 

/oh wait... spam.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 3, 2011)

I have one for colours.

Ava please~
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted
Style: Whatever you want.


----------



## colours (Jan 3, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Selva
- Yashiro
- Kagura
- UltraDoots
- Dexter
- Rosie
- Porcelain
- Miyuki
- Atlantic Storm
- Bobby
- Violently Happy

no more requests :{​


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Selva_ 












*Spoiler*: _UltraDoots_ 










*Spoiler*: _Dexter_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 













*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Vice (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 24'd, colours...


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

welp, just don't forget


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't worry colours, I'm not changing my awesome set yet. Just putting another request in while I have the chance. :33

Request - Set.
Size - Senior.
Stock - 
Effects - The usual. Your Magic.
Borders - Your choice.
Text - We made it, bro...

Much love, colours.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks soo MUCH manda will wear soon


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

glad you like ariel ~

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 5, 2011)

colours, another set here



any style you can.. or just a style like he's an angel in the clouds.


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

^ i wish i could but the quality of the pic is too bad 

precious baby either way <33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks colours much appreciated!


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2011)

request for colours 



Avy:senior sized 
Sig:i want only the left part with him on the phone.300x440 sized 
Effect: whtever you want as long its cool looking and not cute looking. 
border:up to you. 

thx .


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 5, 2011)

is this okey quality...  

it's an old pic...


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

i will try girl !
you want an avie and signature ?

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★
- ZanCrow
- 【Temari】

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 5, 2011)

both.. make him an angel to me


----------



## Rosie (Jan 5, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much colours


----------



## colours (Jan 5, 2011)

【Temari】 said:


> both.. make him an angel to me



will try :ho



Rosie said:


> Thanks so much colours



you're very welcome :}


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 5, 2011)

✖ Request - Set
✖ Stock[]
✖ Size - Senior 
✖ Borders - Rounded
✖ Effects - No girly effects, some vivid colours and grunge effects would be wonderful. 
✖ Text - None

Please and thank you colours. I look foward to wearing the set


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 6, 2011)

* Request - set with trans'd sig .
    * Stock -  | 
    * Size - senior
    * Borders - solid. 
    * Effects - Not too much effects. Other than that I leave it up to you  <3

with the sig just trans the swan/ballet thingy.

Please and Thanks manda  I always love your work. <33


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 6, 2011)

May I request again...? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



✖ Request - Set
✖ Stock -- 
✖ Avvy Size - 150x150 & 200x200
✖ Sig size: 437px × 375px
✖ Borders - Any! You pick! 
✖ Effects - I only ask for nothing girly, something dark? 
✖ Text -  "My name is Alice" and if possible, another set with the text: "Alice Abernathy"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 6, 2011)

It's amazing, thank you colours.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 6, 2011)

I request, please...

Request - Transparency Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Borders - No border
Effects - Surprise me!
Text - No text...
Extra- I just need the colored Sasuke, you can erase the rest of the picture.


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Selva_


It looks great! Thanks so much colours  Will wear very soon ^^


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

*Request*: senior set
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: Like 
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: none

Thanks!


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's amazing, thank you colours.



glad ya like, don't forget to rep & cred :}



Selva said:


> It looks great! Thanks so much colours  Will wear very soon ^^



glad you like 

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★
- ZanCrow
-【Temari】
- Aggressor
- cheshire cat
- Terra Branford
- Kirin
- Synn

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *rep & credit*​



They look lovely. I'm on 24! (?；ω；`)
But I won't forget. Thank you, love. <3


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

glad like <333


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 6, 2011)

Request: Senior set
Stock: 
Borders: you know better :3
Effects: you know better :3
Text: none

Thank you by now


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★
- ZanCrow
-【Temari】
- Aggressor
- cheshire cat
- Terra Branford
- Kirin
- Synn
- Moon~

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Alien (Jan 6, 2011)

Request: two 150x200 ava
Stock:  & 
Borders: anything but rounded is fine
Effects: up to you. Focus on panty in the second stock.
Text: none


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★
- ZanCrow
-【Temari】
- Aggressor
- cheshire cat
- Terra Branford
- Kirin
- Synn
- Moon~
- Alien

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar*


Border-Black and white

No effects


*
Signature*


Transparent, words removed at bottom.

Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jan 6, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Porcelain *question*
- Wez ★
- ZanCrow
-【Temari】
- Aggressor
- cheshire cat
- Terra Branford
- Kirin
- Synn
- Moon~
- Alien
- Sephiroth

no more requests​


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 










*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 










*Spoiler*: _【Temari】_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_ 



omg i just watched black swan this night 







*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Terra Branford
- Kirin
- Synn
- Moon~
- Alien
- Sephiroth

no more requests​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just what I wanted thanks manda.  <3 will rep and cred <3​


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

glad ya like dear :}


----------



## KohZa (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love it .thx .


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _【Temari】_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! thank you colors this is soooo beautiful...


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

glad ya guys like :}}

don't forget to cred & crep when use ~


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2011)

:< when will it be open for requests again?


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

soon kirstycakes, making the rest now <3


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay then pek I'll wait


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 












*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 



tried to do my best with the sig trans except i think some of the white parts are actually his hair, not the bg :I








*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Moon~_ 










*Spoiler*: _Alien_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
none !

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Alien (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent. 

Rep and credit incoming (rep after i'm off 24)


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's amazing  

Will wear soon ~


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Moon~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautifuuulll 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Synn (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm speechless.   

It looks PERFECT! pek


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay 

Could you make me a set of 

Just do your magic  cus Im not sure what I want with it


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

it's giving me an error

i think you have to save it and then upload it somewhere else if it's from pixiv :{


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2011)

k changed the link, sorry D:


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love it. Thanks again, colours!


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

^ why the sad face ? :0


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 9, 2011)

Whoops, was supposed to be a :33.


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kirsty_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
none !

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Rosie (Jan 9, 2011)

Set request colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal, but make them fun. Not too bright though.
Text: "With friends like these..."

Thanks


----------



## Anjo (Jan 9, 2011)

_*Request -*_ set *(Colours)*
_*Stock *__*-*_ 
_*Size -*_ senior (I want avas of both faces please <3 )
_*Borders -*_ dotted
_*Effects -*_ anything that makes it look nice, lighting, colors, the works <3 
_*Text -*_ "if this - is just a dream - i never want to wake up"


----------



## Kirin (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kirin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry! It looks amazing! Thanks...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Request: *Set (Manda)
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Borders:* Same as usual 
*Effects:* Manda's choice


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

*♪ Request:* Set pweez 
*♪ Size:* senior
*♪ Stock:* 
*♪ Borders:* anything that fits
*♪ Effects:* you choice
*♪ Others:* remove the background please >.<

Thanks in advance


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Rosie
- Amber
- Darth Nihilus
- Frango

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## valerian (Jan 9, 2011)

Request - set
Stock -  - 
Size - senior
Borders - 
Effects - lights
Text - Avatar - Gyro Zeppeli (Could you try and make the "SBR" stand out in the sig please thanks )

Oh btw is the stock for the sig fine?


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 9, 2011)

Kagura referred me to your place, so I'm giving you a go. 

Request - Set
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Avatar of any combination (all three, just two, or one of them) between the last panel on the first picture, and the first and last panels on the second one please! 



Signature with this image also.



Size - Junior, though is it possible if you can make two sizes of the avatar, one junior (125 x 125) and one senior (150 x 150)? .//. 
Borders - Whichever you think best fits the set.
Effects - Again, whichever you think best fits the set. I trust your judgement.
Text - Umm... not sure if/what I want to add. If there's anything you think would look good, go for it! Also, feel free to remove the text in the comic bit if it bugs you--I don't mind either way.

Thank you kindly in advance! pek


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 9, 2011)

Request- Set
Stock- 
Size- Senior 
Borders- What ever looks nice
Effects- Your Choice
Text- Bloodstained Black Rabbit (in sig)


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea you were done! I'm so sorry I'm late! T.T

Thank you for making it, its absolutely gorgeous! You always make the most lovely sets :33

Thank you Colours, I will wear for everz! (unless I request another from you )

Reps and credit, as always! pek

EDIT:
I have to wait 24 hours. I was spreading rep to rep you, and then it hit me with a wait time  I'll rep you though, promise! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2011)

just a set please :33

avy on each  150x150 and 170x220 only on Minako
dotted white borders 

make it Badass MANDA 

*Spoiler*: __ 








on it have " we just want to be bad "

please make the sig horizontal


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Rosie
- Amber
- Darth Nihilus
- Frango
- Jotaro Kujo
- RedAsATomato
- Tsukiyo
- Kagura

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 9, 2011)

Request: Sig, ava

Stock: 
     For Sig- 
     For Avvie: 

Size: Senior
Borders: Rounded
Effects: Just colorization that match the picture please


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 10, 2011)

just an avatar (senior) out of this please

as cute and sparkly as possible :>
thanks in advance


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Rosie
- Amber
- Darth Nihilus
- Frango
- Jotaro Kujo
- RedAsATomato
- Tsukiyo
- Kagura
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- m o l o k o

you may request if you'd like now :}​


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

^         ignored


----------



## KohZa (Jan 10, 2011)

can i request again colours?if yes then here request for you



Effect:anything you want  
border: whtever that looks nice. 

thx :33.


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Rosie
- Amber
- Darth Nihilus
- Frango
- Jotaro Kujo
- RedAsATomato
- Tsukiyo
- Kagura
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- m o l o k o
- ZanCrow

no more requests​


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2011)

colours said:


> ^         ignored



Is it because of the sig?

I'm sorry, gonna edit it.


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Is it because of the sig?
> 
> I'm sorry, gonna edit it.



yes that's exactly why, when i finish more requests i'll add you to the list


*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Jotaro Kujo
- RedAsATomato
- Tsukiyo
- Kagura
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- m o l o k o
- ZanCrow

no more requests​


----------



## Rosie (Jan 10, 2011)

colours said:


> yes that's exactly why, when i finish more requests i'll add you to the list
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_



You're the best colours pek Thanks! I love your avie btw. That was an awesome movie~


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

glad you like & agreed :}


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

^ignored
I SWEAR TO GOD CAELUS  

no more requests


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, it said nothing in the OP... and I'm not exactly "in" on what you're up to


----------



## colours (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm not sure how much more clear "no more requests" can get though 

but allllllright, guess i need to update OP


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 10, 2011)

Well most people don't go through the thread, they just read the OP to see what format you prefer the request to be in. You act as if I saw that you were not taking requests, but was too much of an imbecile to put the words together and understand them. Seeing as how I wasn't the first to accidentally ask after you decided to just say you weren't taking requests, popping it into the top of the OP might help ya.


----------



## colours (Jan 11, 2011)

i guess i put too much faith in members to scroll through previous pages to see whether or not to request since it was the last post

don't worry, it's bolded and in the first post


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

manda i edit the words


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2011)

On my signature, I noticed that your forgot to transparent between the girl's legs in the middle, just requesting a quick fix.


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2011)

Set request for Colours

Stock:

Avy Size: 150X 150
Siggy size: Anything in a 4:1 ratio
Border: Dotted

Thank you very much  m(_ _)m


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Manda strictly said* NO MORE REQUESTS *


----------



## colours (Jan 14, 2011)

i don't really care anymore, i really have no motivation at the moment 

so i'm sorry if these are taking longer than expected but please understand

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Jotaro Kujo
- RedAsATomato
- Tsukiyo
- Kagura
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- m o l o k o
- ZanCrow
- Red
- Sephiroth (fix)
​


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Request - Sig
Stock - 
Size - junior
Borders - open
Effects - open
Text - N/A


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2011)

colours said:


> i don't really care anymore, i really have no motivation at the moment
> 
> so i'm sorry if these are taking longer than expected but please understand
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking my requests, I appreciate it. Srry, I thought you were still open and I didn't see anything in the OP regarding closure.


----------



## colours (Jan 14, 2011)

don't worry about it, i'll try to get some done this weekend


----------



## pfft (Jan 14, 2011)

want me to neg the next person who requests something when you already said a shitload of times that you aren't doing anymore? 

cuz i am going to... for you. unless its too mean.. then i might reconsider the neg.


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

pfft said:


> want me to neg the next person who requests something when you already said a shitload of times that you aren't doing anymore?
> 
> cuz i am going to... for you. unless its too mean.. then i might reconsider the neg.



Relax, white knight. Her last post didn't indicate that she was no longer taking requests, if she's not, however, I can gladly retract my order.


----------



## Kirin (Jan 15, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Avy: 125 x 125 Sig: 500 x 380
Borders - No border
Effects - Not too much lines. I would like colors like blue and red on the set, if you think can fit. 
Text - '' Uchiha Sasuke 
           Blue Thunder Ninja"

Take your time...


----------



## colours (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 












*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RedAsATomato_ 



i couldn't make senior sized avas cause whenever i resized the pictures it'd get all grainy, hope this is what you meant though :I








*Spoiler*: _Tsukiyo_ 










*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 











*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura *question*
- Red *question*
- Kirin

you may request if you'd like​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 16, 2011)

colours said:


> *rep & credit*​



oh my god, how lovely <3
thanks very much!


----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2011)

Set: 

I really don't care what you do with it. I just want an amazing set done by my favorite Colours! pek

However, I would like a border around the avatar. Dashed
Also I would like curved/slanted edges for my sig.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

*Request*: senior set (can I have an additional 150x200 avatar, please?)
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: dashed
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer"

Thanks in advance, Manda! :3


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 16, 2011)

i want to request a set be made please

do anything you think will look good on it but where that little text is at the top can you take that out or make it say Hiei?? please and thank you oh and i would like it rotated on its side if thats possible??


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 16, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _RedAsATomato_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, that's okay! This is amazing--loving the way it turned out. Thank you so much!


----------



## KohZa (Jan 16, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 



looks awesome .thx colours . 

EDIT:will give rep after 24 hour .


----------



## colours (Jan 16, 2011)

glad you guys like :}


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kirin_ 









*rep & credit*


_housekeeping_
- Red *question*
- Fireworks
- Synn
- blackfire96

you may request if you'd like​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

colours said:


> glad you guys like :}
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> ...




manda its soooo good and badass xD

thanks


----------



## Kirin (Jan 16, 2011)

colours said:


> glad you guys like :}
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kirin_
> ...



I love it...


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 16, 2011)

Stock: 
Effects: Inbetween  and the Lomo Effect. Not too bright or shiny though.
Borders: Dotted
Sizes: Senior sig and individual avy's of everyone, also 150 x 200 individual avy's of Hayley and all the other boys .


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 16, 2011)

May I request again? 

I have a question first...Is it possible for you to do a collaboration set? With separate images into one? I was hoping to ask for a team set of all the coolest women I could think of


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yo wassup Colours!? You are the GOAT so please take my request 

Request plz

2 Avas
1 Sig

Avatar 1
Stock of Negaduck: 
Effects/Border: Whatever you think is the most awesome, idk rounded if it looks good

Avatar 2
Spidey Stock: 
Effects/Border: Whatever you think is the cooliest

Sig
I was hoping you could do one of those 2 pic sig things since the pics go hand and hand
Stocks: 
Effects/Size: Whatever you think is best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 17, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior Sized
Avatar Size: 150x200 + 150x150
Stock:  
Borders: Same as usual 
Effects:


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 17, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* 150 x 150 avatar. Signature size is up to you ~
*Stock:* /
*Borders:* Rounded and the set without borders.
*Effects:* Could the effects be similar for the avatar and signature. Other than that, it is all up to you.

Thanks and I look foward to seeing the final result


----------



## valerian (Jan 17, 2011)

# Request - set
# Stock - 
# Size - senior
# Borders - none
# Effects - Lights, colorization
# Specifics - Could you make the avatar of Professor X and Magneto side by side to each other?

If it's too soon to request again just ask.


----------



## Empress (Jan 17, 2011)

just wanted to drop by and say that I heart colours, <3.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2011)

*Request: *Set
*Stock:
*Avatar: .
Signature: 

​*Size: *150 x 200 avatars and your choice for the signature.

*Borders: *Up to you

*Effects: *Two versions of the avatar. One version with effects similar to  and one with 'darker' effects like . If possible, the signature should look something like . 

*Text: *None for the avatar, 'Champions' for the signature in a similar style to the signature I just linked if possible.


----------



## colours (Jan 17, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> May I request again?
> 
> I have a question first...Is it possible for you to do a collaboration set? With separate images into one? I was hoping to ask for a team set of all the coolest women I could think of



i could try :}


*Spoiler*: _Red_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fireworks_ 










*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- blackfire96
- Hollow'd Heart
- Terra Branford
- typhoon72
- Sen
- Darth Nihilus
- Aggressor
- Jotaro Kujo
- Atlantic Storm

no more requests !​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 17, 2011)

colours said:


> i could try :}


:33 I'll understand if its not possible, it seems a bit hard xD


*Spoiler*: __ 




Here is the collaboration set request. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Request: Set
Stock: [] [] [] []
Avvy size: 150x150 & 200x200 of each woman, if you can. If not each of them, Alice and Terra 
Sig size: Whatever size fits them all, if you do this request 
Borders: Anything, you pick! :>
Effects: You do beautiful, so you pick.
Text: "The four deadliest women" and each of their names "Alice, Sonja, Lara and Terra"




If you don't want to do that, than just this please:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Request: Set
Stock:
Avvy size: 150x150 & 200x200
Sig size: whatever size you can do 
Borders: Anything, you pick! :>
Effects: You do beautiful, so you pick.
Text: "I want to know what love is" and "Terra Branford"


----------



## Synn (Jan 17, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



I love it, Amanda!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 18, 2011)

I edited the request


----------



## colours (Jan 18, 2011)

that's fine :}

glad you like dave ~


----------



## Vix (Jan 18, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock: []
Size: 150x200
Border: Dash
Effects: Up to you
Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2011)

Haze said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock: []
> Size: 150x200
> Border: Dash
> ...



sorry, not taking anymore requests as of right now :}



Berserk said:


> Well, I looked at the latest post of hers(which doesn't mention that).  No need to get testy.



yes it does

the one that actually HAS the housekeeping list states pretty clear that i am not taking anymore requests right now :}


----------



## Berserk (Jan 19, 2011)

colours said:


> yes it does
> 
> the one that actually HAS the housekeeping list states pretty clear that i am not taking anymore requests right now :}



Yes, I realize that now.  My mistake in only looking at your post on this page.  Sorry.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2011)

no worries :}

as soon as i catch up you can repost your request


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 20, 2011)

why is everyone requesting so much now


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 










*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 










*Spoiler*: _typhoon72_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 










*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sen_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 










*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2011)

Never failing to exceed my expectations


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

set please and one extra avy :33

for set 

dotted white borders 

make it really pretty :33

avy


sig 



on it have  "Just for today"

150x150 and 170x220 for avy

extra avy 

170x220
'
dotted white borders

on it have " day dreamer "

make it pretty 



thanks manda


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

Set + 1 Avy [optional]


Senior
Border: Rounded or Dotted.
Avatar on all of them or just the boy on the left & the girl in the middle
Text: *forever young*
Ex. Avy

The couple on the right.
Border: None
Effects:


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

Request for Colours.

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Up to you.
Effects: Whatever you think looks best.


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

Request: Set
Effects: Your choice
Stock - Avatar: 
Stock - Signature: 

Could you edit out the text for the signature and change the text in the bubble on the Avatar to 'Kamui'. Also, if you can add my name, 'Shichibukai' into the signature, that would be amazing. Also, only use the bottom panel for the signature.

If you could do this, I would appreciate this immensely. Sorry for such a demanding request!


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_




OMG i loove it thankies !!!!!!! rep and cred will be given ​


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Its better than I would have ever dreamed possible! Oh my gosh its so awesome! Thank you so much Colours! 

Rep & Credits of course! :33

pek


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

glad you guys like ~


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



this is probably the fastest request you've ever gotten from me ;P







*rep & credit*


_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*
- Milkshake
- Eternal Fail
- Shichibukai

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, i love it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 23, 2011)

This might be the best set ive ever rocked...no joke!

Thanks a bunch C!


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

glad you guys like :}


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> glad you guys like ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> ...



damn your fast  xD

thanks manda i love it 

and im 24d


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 23, 2011)

A senior set please:
sig stock:
Avy stock: 

Thank you!


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*
- Eternal Fail
- Shichibukai
- Godtachi

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

holy shit  I take a shower and I see this beauty

I love you 

wow. that's the fastest i've ever gotten a request, ever .

Thank you!

But for my avatar, you got the people I wanted wrong 
For the set, I wanted the brown haired boy & the girl.
For the avy, I wanted the couple on the right [red hair/brown hair]

Got to spread, but omfg definitely repping.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 23, 2011)

stock-

set
nice border
senior

thanks

black guy=ava


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah it is absolutely wonderful, thank you


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> holy shit  I take a shower and I see this beauty
> 
> I love you
> 
> ...



whoops !

here you go


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

tank chu


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Eternal Fail_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*
- Shichibukai
- Godtachi
- Nova

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eternal Fail_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can not describe how magnificent this is.  

Thank you so much.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 24, 2011)

* Request - set
* Stock -  
 * Size - junior
* Borders - as you decide 
* Effects - as you judge
* Text - "Peace" 
* Other -  avys 125x125 & 150x150


----------



## colours (Jan 24, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*
- Shichibukai
- Godtachi
- Nova
- RockpiRate
- Wez ★

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 24, 2011)

Requesting a set please, colours. pek

Stock - 
Text - Goodbye, bro.
Everything else - The usual, it's all up to you. Work your magic!

Just let me know if the stock isn't clear enough.

Much love! :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

manda im soo sorry but i love your work 

one set and extra avy

choose stock for set 

170x220 and 150x150

all dotted white borders

horizontal size



*Spoiler*: __ 




Avy


sig

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 










if u choose the first stock have on it  "You are my only reason that keeps me fighting in this damn war "  in small text 

if you choose the second stock have on it " we are so far from each other yet we are so close in our hearts

avy on the girl

if you choose this one have on it " you and me in this winter wonderland is my perfect scene

avy on each 

extra avy

*Spoiler*: __ 








only on the two up front 

170x220 on it have " linked together"

thanks MANDA


----------



## colours (Jan 24, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm *question*
- Shichibukai
- Godtachi
- Nova
- RockpiRate
- Wez ★
- Kagura

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Request: *Set
> *Stock:
> *Avatar: .
> Signature:
> ...



Sorry, I wasn't aware you couldn't link straight from gelbooru. Apologies for the inconvinience.

*Avatar: *
*Signature: *


----------



## colours (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Shichibukai
- Godtachi
- Nova
- RockpiRate
- Wez ★
- Kagura

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Synn (Jan 24, 2011)

*Request*: senior set (avatar focused on Fuu - the guy with orange hair)
*Stock*: []
*Borders*: dashed
*Effects*: up to you
*Text*: none

Thanks in advance, Manda! :3


----------



## Judecious (Jan 24, 2011)

Request: senior set and one 165x250 avatar
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects: up to you
Text: None


----------



## colours (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shichibukai_ 










*Spoiler*: _Godtachi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- RockpiRate
- Wez ★
- Kagura
- Synn
- Judecious

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 24, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shichibukai_




Wow, you blew me away with this, Colours! Thanks so much. ​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

thank             you!


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 24, 2011)

Request - set
Stock - []
Size - 150x150 & 150x200
Borders - any
Effects - your choice
Text - "YOU'RE GONNA CARRY THAT WEIGHT." (ex: [])


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 25, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - Rounded
Effects - Colorization, whatever looks best.
Text - None

For the avatar, can you please use the black haired girl?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 25, 2011)

stock 



make it a little bit ganja style and it's in you whatever how you wanna pimp it colours :risu

sig and ava. sig focuses on them three while the ava should be focus on temtems only, with that nara's clothes :risu


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 25, 2011)

I really liked what you did with my set last time manda.  cool potatoes thanks <3

-What Type Of Request: Set. Ava and trans. 
-Image:  / 

-Size: Senior
-Text: No text.
-Border border. 
-Effects: Not much effects.. I like the art just as it is. I'll leave it up to you cos I always like your sets. 

with the ava can you remove the blood stains? and if the sig is too hard to trans then you don't have to trans it. 

Thanks <3


----------



## Refresh (Jan 25, 2011)

What Type Of Request: Set. Ava and senior sig

-Size: Senior
-Text: Refresh but small print pwease
-Border:whichever looks best, no round though
-Effects: Red, Mugen is normally decked out in red but for some reason this pic hes in gray, so "blood red" color every where. Effects would be amazing but make it look sick, i trust your judgement.

Stock: .


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- RockpiRate
- Wez ★
- Kagura
- Synn
- Judecious
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Refresh (Jan 25, 2011)

i dont know what housekeeping means


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

it mean waiting list and its for organization (lol i rarely use it xD)


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2011)

i need it unfortunately


----------



## Sillay (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello, requesting a set please :]

x. junior size
x. effects and border are up to you
x. nothing in mind for text, so do whatever feels right
x. 
x. also, for the set, i only need one sig of course, but would you mind making two or three avys to go with it? if not, still no problem :>


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- Synn
- Judecious
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh
- Sillay

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 25, 2011)

i love you too much, i must come back T_______T

-set request
size: 150x150 & One 150x200.

-text: (cursive) let's give love a meaning
-border: like my previous request, or whatever fits
-effects: nothing gray, but make it blend into the background. make it a lovey dovey scenery, kinda.


----------



## colours (Jan 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Judecious
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh
- Sillay
- Milkshake

you may request now if you'd like :}​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

i love it manda soooo pretty


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 26, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, colours. I've never had a set from you that isn't amazing.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2011)

-Set request

Use whatever you like


----------



## colours (Jan 26, 2011)

shut off your signature or else your request will be ignored


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2011)

colours said:


> shut off your signature or else your request will be ignored



Sorry, I totally forgot to shut it off.

I hope it's not too late to tell you this :
Make the avy 125x125 version and 150x150 version, and don't make the sig too big, cos I don't like big sigs. Thanks in advance


----------



## Intus Legere (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd like to add transparency, to use that image as a signature. Effects can be used at your own discretion, as long as they match the avatar I'm currently using.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colours (Jan 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Judecious_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh
- Sillay
- Milkshake
- The End
- Intus Legere​


----------



## Judecious (Jan 26, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judecious_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks greats

thank you


----------



## Synn (Jan 26, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Amazing! 

Thank you, Manda. :33


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

glad you guys like 

don't forget to cred and rep when use ~


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a sig.



Just do whatever you think would look good.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

manda 

i really am too addicted to you work 

set 

avy on both  

dotted white borders 170x220 and 150x150



on sig have "intertwined to this dark destiny" 

make it dark but cute 

again im sorry manda but you r my all time favorite graphic maker 

extra 170x220 avy 

no text 



also dotted with white borders


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh
- Sillay
- Milkshake
- The End
- Intus Legere
- Koroshi
- Kagura​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2011)

*Request:* Set - Senior Sized
*Stock:* 
*Borders: *Same as usual* 
Effects:* Go crazy, mein dilly


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

i'll try to do some tonight but i'm going out, sorry guys !

_housekeeping_
- Undaunted
- XxDarkXBeautyxX 
- 【Temari】
- cheshire cat
- Refresh
- Sillay
- Milkshake
- The End
- Intus Legere
- Koroshi
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2011)

A Set Request.

Senior Size 

Stock--





Those three are for the sig 



This one is for the Avatar. 


I have Photoshop, so I Cropped out what I wanted to be used in the set. Im not that great at it but I can Color in the manga scans if You want me to do so. Its a Three Piece set, so Three people in one set, with the Avatar Being the Fourth Pic. If you want I can try and make a few edits to them to make them a bit better before you edit them. 

I'd prefer the Set being borded with dots and rounded. I like your work so I'll leave the rest to you  Also before I forget, I would like the Sig to have across the bottom "Mahou Sensei Negima" =D


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Undaunted_ 










*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 










*Spoiler*: _【Temari】_ 










*Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Refresh_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Sillay
- Milkshake
- The End
- Intus Legere
- Koroshi
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- TeenRyu
- ★No Ceilings★ *PM request*​


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 27, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Undaunted_



This is even better than what I was thinking of! 

thanks colours


----------



## colours (Jan 27, 2011)

glad ya like


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Jan 28, 2011)

Gah, it's beautiful. I spread rep around a bit, but it still won't let me rep you yet. I'm working on it!


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 28, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _cheshire cat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

it looks cool potatoes . thanks manda  will rep & cred ~*​


----------



## colours (Jan 28, 2011)

XxDarkXBeautyxX said:


> Gah, it's beautiful. I spread rep around a bit, but it still won't let me rep you yet. I'm working on it!



okie dokie :}
glad everyone likes

oh and ...


*4,000 POSTSSSSSSSSS!*
thanks guys, i really do appreciate the fact you all come and request at my shop, i know sometimes i can be really slow but i hope you understand and know i appreciate you ​


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a problem! your Work is really good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 28, 2011)

Request edited, Pandaloons


----------



## Judecious (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you do banners? if so


Request
Size-900x250
Text Naruto Kingdom, Then Namikaze Minato(similar to the text  without the uchiha crest)
Effects-something nice so it matches 
Stock-


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 28, 2011)

umm i edit my post


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sillay_ 










*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Intus Legere_ 



had to get rid of the wording cause it was looking weird after transparency, tried my best T_T





*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- The End *question*
- Koroshi
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- TeenRyu
- ★No Ceilings★ *PM request*
- Judecious​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 29, 2011)

fffffffffffffffffffuuuuuu  you even added a cute little wing thing omg <3
I love you colours
and congrats on the 4k :]
And since Kagura's also being a whore
I think,
I might request again too I just  
Can't help it.

Just repped you, though I think I owe you another one T_T


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 29, 2011)

I fixed the link. Tell me if something doesn't work.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 29, 2011)

I edited my set request with Colored in Pictures. Didn't take as long as I'd thought to color them in


----------



## valerian (Jan 29, 2011)

Request - ava
Stock - , , 
Size - senior
Borders - 
Effects - 1st - lights, colorization, 2nd - lights, 3rd - colorization
Text - 1st - "Toki"
Notes - Try and fit as much you can in the third ava, thanks


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The End_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- Darth Nihilus
- TeenRyu
- ★No Ceilings★ *PM request*
- Judecious
- Jotaro Kujo​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 29, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _The End_



AWESOMEE  !!! Thank you


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2011)

glad ya like, don't forget to rep & cred

and please shut off your signature


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry manda you can do mine later i edit it


----------



## Rosie (Jan 29, 2011)

Set request for you colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Minimal. Some light effects but that's about it
Text: "Never forget that you are beautiful"

Thanks!  And congrats on 4,000!


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry colours, I'm back so soon 

request - set
stock - 
close up on the hands, but make sure their clothes are apparent too :>

size - senior + 150x200
borders - rounded
effects - 
text; (on sig) 
_"Thinking of you wherever you are,
we pray for our sorrows to end
and hope that our hearts will blend"_
--
resize the sig :}


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sen_



Sorry it took me forever to pick this up, I'm mostly only on during the weekends because of school :<

Thank you so much, it looks fantastic~ pek


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh nice.

Thanks.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

hope ya like, don't forget to rep & cred when use ~


----------



## Sillay (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sillay_



Ohh damn, this is amazing  Thank you! :3

//rep later, sorry. I just repped you in the giveaways, so I have to spread a bit. :>


----------



## Yeobo (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey colours. :3

    * Request - set
    * Stock - 
    * Size - senior~
    * Borders - dotted, but honestly I'm giving you free reign here
    * Effects - lights are prettyyyyy, though whatever you deem fit

Could you make the avvie center around the one on the left? Thanks~ <3


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- TeenRyu
- ★No Ceilings★ *PM request*
- Judecious
- Jotaro Kujo
- Rosie
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2011)

i love you


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

glad you like :]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Satsuki (Jan 30, 2011)

Request - sig
Stock -    if you can get all three in I'd love it, if not, just the first 
Size - 500 x 350
Borders - 3 pixel white
Effects - Manda Special 
Text - None


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- TeenRyu
- ★No Ceilings★ *PM request*
- Judecious
- Jotaro Kujo
- Rosie
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty​


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG! I can finally request from the awesome Manda. 


Request - Avatar
Stock -
Size -Junior & 160x100
Borders - Solid
Effects - Manda special
Text - "和宏"  or ''Kazuhiro'' (Choose the one who fits best)


----------



## Anemone (Feb 1, 2011)

*Request:* ava
*Stock:* 
*Size:* senior
*Borders:* whatever you think looks good, just make it square and not rounded please
*Effects:* colorization and whatever you think looks good, but keep it fairly simple please


----------



## colours (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_ 










*Spoiler*: _★No Ceilings★_ 













*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone​


----------



## Judecious (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great thanks

also preview


----------



## colours (Feb 1, 2011)

sweet shit :}


----------



## Judecious (Feb 1, 2011)

Will give you credit and add link to your shop  by adding your name to the footer


----------



## Rosie (Feb 1, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_


Ehmehgawsh it's gorgeous!  Thanks!


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _TeenRyu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naked (Feb 1, 2011)

Request - Avs
Stock - 


Size - Senior
Borders - Up to you
Effects - Up to you
Text - 

Thanks. :33


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2011)

* Request - Avatar
* Stock - 
* Borders - None
* Effects - Your choice


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

Manda pek

*Request *- Set
*Stock *- [] (don't use his full body, please)
*Size *- Senior (can I have an additional 150x200 ava? Will have the big avatar soon)
*Borders *- dotted
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone
- Naked Snacks!
- Raptor Diego
- Synn​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

im crazy for you 

set

dotted white borders

170x220 and 150x150.... avy on the girl with dark hair and both

make it sad  and cute  :33


on sig " these tears that you show are hurting me more then you can imagine...please stop crying its killing me"

thanks manad (im such a whore )


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2011)

*Request* - Senior sized set. Avatar focusing on the masked man. 
*Stock* - 
*Borders* - Squared 
*Effects* - Do your thing. 
*Text* - Schwarz Bruder - Gundam Fighter


----------



## colours (Feb 2, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone
- Naked Snacks!
- Raptor Diego
- Synn
- Kagura
- Z​


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh forgot to tell you who to focus the avatar on lol. 

Edited it in my post.


----------



## Semplice (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi.  Could I get a set?

Request:  Junior sized set (avatar + sig).
Stock:  
Border:  Whatever works easier for you.
Effects:  Leaving it up to you.
Text:  La Peinture


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 3, 2011)

I want a set from this:


For the avi, I want the pic to be the first guy from the left. For the sig, I want the 7 of them in it just do what you deem will make the sig look awesome

Borders: Anything you think will be nice
Size for Avi: 150x150
Text: Shen for both Avi and Sig


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2011)

^ shut off your signature or else your request will be ignored :<


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 3, 2011)

ok i would like to request a set please :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



avy

sig


 
add any effects you think will look good but all i ask i that it has "sexest voice" written on it place of the word already on it if thasts possible on the sig please and thank you


----------



## Meow (Feb 4, 2011)

Set please.
Stock : 
Size : Junior for the avatar, let the sig be whatever size you see fit.
Borders : Dotted
Effects : Anything you like.
Text : N/A


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone
- Naked Snacks!
- Raptor Diego
- Synn
- Kagura
- Z
- Sakuro Yuki
- blackfire96
- Meow​


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd just like some avatars, plawks. :>

Stock: [] []
Size(s): 150x150 and 150x200
Border: None for 150x150, dotted for 150x200.
Effects: Mysterious.
Text: You decide [only for 150x200.]
Anything else?: Take your time. <3

Sorry for so many avatars!


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

i don't mind, just curious though, why do certain members ask for 150x200 when they don't have it ? 
just wondering if they're using them elsewhere cause regardless, i require credit wherever you use them

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone
- Naked Snacks!
- Raptor Diego
- Synn
- Kagura
- Z
- Sakuro Yuki
- blackfire96
- Meow
- Porcelain​


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 4, 2011)

Greetings! I'd like a set:



Avatar: The soldier in the middle, from around the chest up, standard borders and I'd love to see some different sizes.

Standard borders for the sig too. 

And it'd be great you don't change the colors too much.


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 4, 2011)

colours said:


> i don't mind, just curious though, why do certain members ask for 150x200 when they don't have it ?
> just wondering if they're using them elsewhere cause regardless, i require credit wherever you use them
> 
> _housekeeping_
> ...



I credit on any forum I use it on. lawl.


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

hope so, lawl

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- Yatagarasū
- Skotty
- lKazuhiro
- Anemone
- Naked Snacks!
- Raptor Diego
- Synn
- Kagura
- Z
- Sakuro Yuki
- blackfire96
- Meow
- Porcelain
- Overwatch​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

i always credit you at my forum manda


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2011)

Dotted Border. 

Text: The Lake Show.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

@colours: yea i request mines because i know that one day i will become a uber senior member dammit  and one day i'll use it on some other site ;3


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 4, 2011)

I turned off my sig


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> @colours: yea i request mines because i know that one day i will become a uber senior member dammit  and one day i'll use it on some other site ;3



you could always just request it when you do become a suber uber member or w/e 


*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _Yatagarasū_ 











*rep & credit*​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

lol i can't ... argue with that 

but i thank you anyways 
gorgeous as usual ~ worth the wait
go colours go :]
reps and cred acoming


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _lKazuhiro_ 











*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

glad ya like :"}





*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn * question *
- Kagura
- Z
- Sakuro Yuki
- VampireKnights
- blackfire96
- Meow
- Porcelain
- Overwatch
- Super Mike​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome thank you


----------



## Anemone (Feb 4, 2011)

colours said:


> *rep & credit*​


they're gorgeous!  thank you very much!


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

glad you guys like


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 4, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: _Yatagarasū_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAP

Thank yoooou <333


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

you're very welcome :}


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 4, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _lKazuhiro_




Why are you so godlike, colours? 

Thanks for the awesome avys.

+ rep and cred on other forum.​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

def not god like but thank you for the compliment 

okay thanks
and shut off the sig ;}


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

Stock edited, Manda


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2011)

Request - Set

Avy - Junior and Senior size
Sig - Don't make it too big

Use whatever you want to  Make some Question marks around the sig, and in the avy if you think it looks good


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 










*rep & credit*​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holly shit holly shit holly shit 

why do i fucking love you 

will wear after this set for abit im loving this scene right now xD


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 










*Spoiler*: _Iconoclastic_ 










*Spoiler*: _VampireKnights_ 









*rep & credit*

*@Sakuro Yuki*; i did do your request but evidently did not save it  
you'll be first when i start again

nvm, you changed your name and i did do it xD

_housekeeping_
- blackfire96
- Meow
- Porcelain
- Overwatch
- Super Mike
- The End
- Wez ★​


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 5, 2011)

colours. 

The usual please, senior set. Everything else is up to you.

Stock - 

The only request I have is that it doesn't look too... homo.  I just think he's a cool guy, I swear.


----------



## Synn (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_



Thank you manda


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2011)

The End said:


> Request - Set
> 
> Avy - Junior and Senior size
> Sig - Don't make it too big
> ...



EDIT - Make some question marks on the sig, and in the ava if you think it looks good


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

edit it into your request please :}

i barely remember anything when read it now and make your sets then


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Request - Two avys
I would like two avys, one from each stock linked below.



Size: I'd like both of them to be 150 x 200

Text (on both of them): Skull Kid

Do whatever you want to them. Surprise me.

Please and thanks. <3


----------



## -Shen- (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Z_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effing awesome. Repped. i will credit when I use


----------



## Semplice (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you!  Will rep like, right after I post this and will credit!


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 6, 2011)

Another one for colours 

*Request:* Set
*Stock: * 
*Size:* Senior
*Borders:* Rounded
*Effects:* Colorization, as usual, perhaps some purples

Extra: For the avatar, can I have the girls face, perhaps with the arms wrapped around her in the shot? Or just whatever looks best, I'd just like the girl in the avatar plz


----------



## Raptor (Feb 6, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: , 
Size: Senior
Borders: Whatever you think looks good, except rounded. 
Effects: Whatever you think looks good, just don't make it too complicated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2011)

_*Request: *Avatar
*Stock:
*Avatar: 
Avatar II: 

​*Size: *Two 150x200 and 150x150 avatars, one for each avatar stock. Reputation will be given accordingly. 

*Borders: *Up to you 

*Effects: *Two versions of the avatar. One version with effects similar to  and one with 'darker' effects like . If possible, the signature should look something like . 

*Text: *None for the signature, 'Overlord' for the avatar in a similar style to the signature I just linked if possible. _


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 










*Spoiler*: _Meow_ 









*rep & cred*​


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Porcelain_ 









*rep & credit*​


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 










*rep & cred*​


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Super Mike_ 










*Spoiler*: _The End_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wez ★_ 











*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Raptor
- Atlantic Storm
- Son Goku of Earth​


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wez ★_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, colours. I love you.

Thanks a lot! 

And it's not too homo! The colour blue is automatic manliness.


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

i tried to incorporate a lot of different blues too 

glad you like ~


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _The End_



Thanks for the awesome set


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

you're very welcome :>


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks      colours.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 6, 2011)

*Request:* Set - Senior Sized
*Stock: * 
*Signature:* Manda's choice
*Borders:* Same as usual 
*Effects:* Manda's choice


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

glad ya like mike 
don't forget to cred & rep ~

_housekeeping_
- XxDarkXBeautyxX
- Raptor
- Atlantic Storm
- Son Goku of Earth
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks manda. <3 I already repped you yesterday for the avys. :3


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _XxDarkXBeautyxX_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Raptor
- Atlantic Storm
- Son Goku of Earth
- Darth Nihilus
- Bluebeard​


----------



## Meow (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Meow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG colours. So pretty. Thanks, will credit when I use. 

I WILL RETURN!


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankies sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol will rep and cred


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

glad you guys like, don't forget to rep & cred when use

@blackfire; try re-loading the page because i can see it :<


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 6, 2011)

ok i can see it now  thankies again and i will give you rep as soon as i can i gotta spread first sorry  but i will promise!!!


----------



## XxDarkXBeautyxX (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful, as usual! You got done really fast <3 Thanks!


----------



## colours (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, i've been sick all weekend so i was able to actually get some done :}
glad you like ~

and please shut off your signature !


----------



## Porcelain (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Porcelain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful work, as usual. rep 'n cred comin your way.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow colours, you're _really _quick.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 6, 2011)

Set Request

Stock - []
Effects - Go crazy
Border - Whatever looks good

Thanks~


----------



## Semplice (Feb 6, 2011)

When may I request again?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 6, 2011)

^ anytime i do it alot xD (though i think it may annoy her when i do it )

just as long you can rep her


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2011)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - 150 x 200 and a 150 x 150 :3
Borders - dotted
Effects - Whatever you think looks nice :33


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Raptor
- Atlantic Storm
- Son Goku of Earth
- Darth Nihilus
- Bluebeard
- Flame Emperor
- Starr​


----------



## Semplice (Feb 7, 2011)

2nd request:  xD

Request: Set (sig dimensions just use stock dimensions)
Stock:  
Borders:  Rounded
Effects:  Up to you
Text:  Immobility


----------



## colours (Feb 7, 2011)

please shut off your signature 
and then i will add ya ~


----------



## Semplice (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sorry.  I forgot.  (edited post)


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 7, 2011)

A whore I shall be~

Request: Set (Senior)
Stock:

Text: "Is it you?
Maybe you're the one I've been waiting for."(cursive font)
(can I have one avatar say 'Milkshake' on it? another one blank plz)
Borders: 
Effects: Up to you, though not too much ~

Btw, I'm also going to use your other set at another forum ~ Will credit and whatnot ofc.


----------



## Synn (Feb 8, 2011)

Manda pek

*Request *- Set
*Stock *- []
*Size *- Senior (150x200 ava and 450x250 sig, please)
*Borders *- none
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 8, 2011)

*Signature Request*

Images



Text
THEY SHOULD BE PROUD TO HAVE CAUGHT MUU, THE SECOND TSUCHIKAGE.

^I want this text to go on Tsuchikage picture. I want it in the same text style and size as the other text on Kinkuku picture.

Kakashi Hatake

^I want my username on top of Kinkaku image in the little black space. I want the text to be very small.

Size
Senior Set

Description
Basically I lost the image on photobucket, I can't find it anymore so I'll explain it how I want it. 
I want those two image to be combined. I want it to be in comic style, like it is in Naruto Manga. Can you also add any effects you think will make it look better. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 8, 2011)

Banner request please

match this skin- - WSJ Summer 2010
size-935px × 350px
stock-
text-Bumps Wonderland 3.0


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2011)

Request edited


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

Request - Set
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Borders - whatever you want
Effects - surprise me 
Text - Dragon Slayer

Note: I want the ava to be the dragon's head


----------



## KohZa (Feb 8, 2011)

request avatar for colours



Size: Senior 
effect: whtever looks nice
borderne.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 8, 2011)

manda i edit mine


----------



## Rosie (Feb 8, 2011)

Set request colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, something sweet but not too bright/flashy
No text

Thanks!


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2011)

Avatar:
Stock:

Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Use your discretion
Text: Hawke

Signature:
Stock: (I've put these in order of importance, so feel free to take off what is necessary - and I hope my renders/transparencies you can work with)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Border: Dotted
Effects: Use your discretion
Text: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Fairy tales do not tell children that dragons exist. Children already know that dragons exist. Fairy tales tell children that dragons can be killed."
- G.K. Chesterton

OR

"The ultimate choice for a man, in as much as he is given to transcend himself, is to create or destroy, to love or to hate."
- Erich Fromm

I prefer the first but if it's too much, then the second one is fine as well. If BOTH are too large, then I'll just settle for the quote "Rise To Power." I'm fine with clutter and overlapping and all. USE YOUR ARTISTIC JUDGMENT, M'LADY.




I'll gladly take a large signature (most of mine push the limits to begin with), and I'm in no rush. Just let me know if there's any difficulties. I appreciates it all, cowours. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

dude she wont do it unless you turn off your sig....


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 9, 2011)

HI!!!! lol i would like to request a sig be made please 

add any effects you think will make it look good i guess but i would like it to be dotted on the edges please 
thankies!!!!


----------



## colours (Feb 9, 2011)

no more requests !​


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 10, 2011)

do you need me to come back later with my request???


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2011)

And for the last time (hopefully)

Request edited


----------



## kyochi (Feb 12, 2011)

colours said:


> no more requests !​



 


...okay


----------



## colours (Feb 15, 2011)

just wanted to give those of you who requested a head's up

first off, i haven't started ANY of the requests and i may not for awhile since i really have no motivation to; so if you'd like to request your set from somewhere else, you're more than welcome to because i'm a lazy git 

however, those of you who requested and still want the set made by me, will still be on the list and get done eventually
i promise 

_housekeeping_
- Raptor
- Atlantic Storm
- Son Goku of Earth
- Darth Nihilus
- Bluebeard
- Starr
- Iconoclastic
- Milkshake
- Kagura
- Synn
- Kakashi Hatake
- ^Vegeta^Two^ 
- Pipe
- ZanCrow
- Rosie
- Garrus 
- Hollow'd Heart

*no more requests*​
and before i get bombarded with PM/VM's i do not want help, like i said before you are more than welcome to take your request else where if you do not want to wait
i will not hold it against you :}


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd like to cancel my request, thanks. :3


----------



## Synn (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll wait. :]

Take your time, Manda :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 16, 2011)

Ill wait


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll wait. Take all the time you need, colours : ]


----------



## KohZa (Feb 16, 2011)

you can take your time as long you wanted .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

take as long as you want manda no rush


----------



## colours (Feb 16, 2011)

you guys are so kind T_T


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll do anything for you mam :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 16, 2011)

colors you can just cancel my request  i dont want to be a bother at all so i will come back again when things start picking up again and your not over flowed with work


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

you guys can request again if you'd like : )

same rules and stuff
thanks for un-locking juju


----------



## Yachiru (May 12, 2011)

Manda is back


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

OMG MANDA 

set
avy



sig



on sig " please try to see i still care about you"

borders dotted white borders 

make it pretty 

150x200 and 170x220


----------



## Sine (May 12, 2011)

welcome back


request

avatar
stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none
effects: up to you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

OH ITS ON NOW


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2011)

Set request

*Avatar Stock:* 
*Signature Stock:*  or 
*Size:* Senior w/150x200 avatar
*Borders:* Same as usual 
*Effects:* Manda's choice
*Text:* None


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2011)

_*Request:  *Set
*Stock:
*Avatar: 
Avatar II: 
(signature stock is up to you - choose from one of the two)
​*Size:  *150x150 avatars, one for each avatar stock. Reputation will be given accordingly. 

*Borders: *Up to you 

*Effects: *Two versions of the avatar. One version with effects similar to  and one with 'darker' effects like . If possible, the signature should look something like . 

*Text: *'Overlord' for the avatar in a similar style to the signature I just linked if possible. _


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2011)

Can you make the second stock the avatar please?


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

sure, sure ~

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Atlantic Storm​


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

ava request

Avatar Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Borders: your choice
Effects: your choice


----------



## Elias (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Avy Requests_ 




Text: "Memento Mori"

border / effects whatever you think looks best. 

--------------------------------------------------------------



border / effects whatever you think looks best

150x200 for both of them please. :33


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2011)

Welcome back, Manda 

Set request

*Stock*: 
*Ava*: 150x200
*Borders*: Dotted
*Effects*: Up to you

Please and thank you. :33


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

thanks david : )

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Atlantic Storm
- Wrex
- elias
- Synn​


----------



## Ace (May 12, 2011)

_Set request_
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Up to you 
*Borders:* Up to you
*For avy:* Her face please. :33


----------



## Sora (May 12, 2011)

Request - set
    Stock -     
    Borders - dotted
    Effects - up to you
    Text - back then he saw through my every move
    sorry about the sig


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

^ shut off your signature and fill out the blank skeleton in the first post and then we'll talk


----------



## Santí (May 12, 2011)

Santisimo here to make your day that much longer 

Request - Set
Stock - 

Size - Senior
Borders - Solid
Effects - Pretty colors
Text - None.


----------



## blackfire96 (May 12, 2011)

i would like to request a sig be made please :33 do anything you think will look good thanks in advance :33


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 









_housekeeping_
- shiner
- Darth Nihilus
- Atlantic Storm
- Wrex
- elias
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96

rep & cred, y'know​


----------



## Sayaka (May 12, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice  

thanks manda :33


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

yw ariel ~



_housekeeping_
- Darth Nihilus
- Atlantic Storm
- Wrex
- elias
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96

*rep & cred, y'know*​


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2011)

she's back? 

Request -  ava
Stock -
Size -senior
Borders - one with border and one without.
Effects - whatever you think looks best


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 12, 2011)

*Avatar:* 

Senior size and no text.

Border: Same one I have now.

*Sig:* 

Text: IT WAS ALL A DREAM

Same border as ava.

Effects for both. Preciate it.


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Atlantic Storm
- Wrex
- elias
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth​


----------



## Terra Branford (May 12, 2011)

Is it too late to make a request?


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

^ no, not until it states "no more requests" at the bottom of the housekeeping :3


*Spoiler*: _Atlantic Storm_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Wrex
- elias
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth​


----------



## Terra Branford (May 12, 2011)

Yea! pek



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request:* Set

*Stock:* 

*Size of Avatar:* 150x150, of Menma (if you can get the boy's face too, that would be great :33)

*Size of Siggy:*  Just a bit below 550 (Width) x 500 (Height) = Something I'm able to wear here (not too big) but not t0o small...? 

*Border:* any, you decide 

*Text:* "JintaxMenma" &  faded text of "We Still Don't Know the Name of the Flower We Saw That Day"? 

*Colour/Theme:* I only ask for something warm, everything else is up to you 




By the way, fantastic avatar Colours! :33


----------



## Sanshouo (May 12, 2011)

Whoa i looked at your examples...s-sugoi! 
anyway, could you make me a set with one of these stocks? Whichever one you think would look better.

Text: "Minatsuki" with "Hummingbird" below
Border: White stroke + dotted
Effects: up to you 
Size: Junior (make a 150x150 ava just so i can use it in the future)
Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (May 12, 2011)

request

avatars
stock:


*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_ 







size: 150x150
border: doesn't matter
effects: up to you, but nothing gray background colored pls


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- elias
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake​


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake​


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Excellent manders <3

Rep will have to come later since i have to spread. 

will credit when i use it.


----------



## Rosie (May 12, 2011)

Welcome back colours! 

Set request 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: lights, nothing too colorful or bright
Text: "In the mood for l'amour" ( I would love if this could be in elegant/romantic text)

Thanks


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

^ thanks rosie 


*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie​


----------



## colours (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 



well your stock wasn't that great :I







*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie​


----------



## Ace (May 12, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you colours.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2011)

A set please. 150x200 avatar

also a profile pic whatever size those are?

thank you, take your time


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 12, 2011)

Request Set

*Stock*:


----------



## Hero (May 13, 2011)

Omg I'm glad you're back 

Effects: this needs to be fucking perfect. I want you to be so proud of this that you’ll put it in your shop’s OP under examples of your work. If I’m not pleased, I’ll have you do it again. This has to be top notch. Amazing. I want to cry when I see it.

Borders: Make it look nice and cool. I want it to be something to look at as well.

Size: Banner. Make it large.

Note: Make it as big as you can without extending the post width too much. If it's long, that is fine.

Note: I'll be comparing this to another I had made, but regardless I'm using both. Also can I have this done by May 20th 9pm central us time? I don't think it'll take you that long, but...

Please and Thank you!


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2011)

colours said:


> ^ thanks rosie
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> ...




I love you, manda! pek

Thank you so much ​


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 13, 2011)

Would it be ok if I asked for a Request?


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










*Avatar:* Junior, of his face. If it can't fit, then his lower face or a good close-up of his left eye if you would.

*Signature Size:* 500x281.

*Border:* A dense Black border with a rounded edge on the top right. 

*Text:* To the left of the face and maybe a little towards the bottom of the picture:
"Friends no more?"

*Theme:* Could you make it look a little faded and scratched (like an old photo), or if that's not possible, a cold, dark and/or blackened atmosphere?
Also, would it be Ok for you to blur his facial outline, and make a stark contrast between lighting and darkening for the whole picture?


Thank you very much


----------



## G (May 13, 2011)

Senior set
dotted borders
stock


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2011)

Stock:  (please without IchigoGraph)
Size: Senior
Border: No
Effects: Dark and/or colourful XD
No text


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Omg I'm glad you're back
> 
> Effects: this needs to be fucking perfect. I want you to be so proud of this that you?ll put it in your shop?s OP under examples of your work. If I?m not pleased, I?ll have you do it again. This has to be top notch. Amazing. I want to cry when I see it.
> 
> ...



  
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

fucking first off, you didn't even provide an image. 2nd off, if you don't like it you can *fuck off* because i will not be doing it over and over again until you feel it's worthy of being on the front page. all my sets can be put onto the front page.

so as of now, your request is declined for the reasons listed above. provide an image and act less like a cock and i'll be inclined to fulfill it 

_housekeeping_
- Sora
- Santisimo
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

^ shut off your signature and no spamming 

there will be no shitstorm because this is MY shoppe


----------



## blackfire96 (May 13, 2011)

umm hey i have a question  is there any way i can get you to use a different stock than what i gave you??  because if there is i would like to use this stock instead  soorryy about this


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

Sure just edit it into your original post :3


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Santisimo (banned)
- blackfire96
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Starr
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## santanico (May 13, 2011)

reposting; change of stock :33



Starr said:


> Request -  ava
> Stock -
> Size -senior
> Borders - one with border and one without.
> Effects - whatever you think looks best


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 








*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Son Goku of Earth
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## colours (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Son Goku of Earth_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Terra Branford
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## colours (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Sanshouo
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk​


----------



## Terra Branford (May 14, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh its awesome! No, beautiful! I missed your sets so much. T.T 
I felt nude without them. xD 

Thank you so much, Colours! Great set! pek

Rep & Credit, of course! :33


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2011)

request for colours 


Size: senior size but please make the sig a lil bit smaller than senior 
Text: Senji Kiyomasa,Bloody Crow  
Effect:black reddish theme
borderne


----------



## Naked (May 14, 2011)

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* []
*Border:* None
*Effects:* Whatever looks best

Thanks for your consideration~


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing, thank you love


----------



## Nami (May 14, 2011)

Welcome back. :33

Request - set
Stock - 
Size - senior
Borders & Effects - up to you


----------



## rice (May 14, 2011)

hello colours 

i'd love to see what you can do with 

150x200 avatar pweese 

can i have text "Jen Okazaki" on it please?  sorry for the trouble lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2011)

Request for set.
*Avatar*

Border-Solid black and white
No effects, full picture

*
Signature*

Border-Solid black and white border
No effects, full picture.


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2011)

Oh fuck yes, I've been saving a stock since a few months until you'd reopen again. 


Avatar: 
-Of Vegeta's head please, but I'd like it to be horizontally flipped so he's looking to the right. 
-150x150
-Effects: Up to your magnificent artistic judgment 
-Border: I'd like some sort of border, but you can choose which one

Signature:
-Entire stock
-Effects: Once again up to you
-Border: Same border as the avatar, please
-Text: Goodbye, my friends...


I'm so excited that you're open again. :WOW


----------



## colours (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sanshouo_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Milkshake
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 14, 2011)

omg, it's awesome  just one thing  could you make the "Hummingbird" smaller with a more subtle font? Would be appreciated.


----------



## colours (May 14, 2011)

^ sorry, i cannot or else i'd have to remake the set again since i did not save it as a psd.


*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Rosie
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi​


----------



## colours (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi​


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2011)

one sig and 2 avys 

avy 1 150x200 



avy 2 150x200



each avy have "Anjou Naruko"

sig 



on sig 

"Lets move forward together side by side "

everything dotted with white borders

i can wait manda 

sorry


----------



## Rosie (May 14, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT! Thanks so much!


----------



## blackfire96 (May 14, 2011)

colours said:


> *rep & cred*​




omg its beautiful!!!  thankies sooo much ​


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2011)

Whoa,
me gusta colours ~ <3
Thank you so much!


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2011)

sorry for spamming but i just want to let you know that i edit my request on what effect i want .


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2011)

Request - Set


Size - Senior Ava, Sig~ whatever size you want <3
Borders - Any
Effects - Completely up to you 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 15, 2011)

*Avatar*

Senior Size
No Text

Nice border

Thanks and rep in advance


----------



## colours (May 15, 2011)

damn, i need to get moving 

_housekeeping_
- _Santisimo (banned)_
- Nova
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 17, 2011)

just a fyi, i will be doing sets tonight after work so i'm sorry for the wait

*and if i hear one more complaint about the sets i make you or have your little friends coming to PM me and ask for alternate avies because they didn't like the background in their ava, tough shit.

i will never make you a set again, i will simply look over your request. i don't fucking waste my time on here to hear you guys bitch about how my set wasn't up to your standards.

i can direct you to other shops who'd be more than willing to suck your dicks, i however will not tolerate this childish bullshit.*


----------



## colours (May 17, 2011)

and i see you down there seiko, so don't even think about it

and the post WAS directed at you and shiner


----------



## colours (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 











*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Santisimo
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2011)

thank you!

cant wear the avatar, not until i re-win another avy contest. but wearing everything everything else, thanks again


----------



## colours (May 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santisimo_ 













*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Bow2YourQueenThatsMe 
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 17, 2011)

I edited my stock. Let me know if it's good.


----------



## colours (May 18, 2011)

much better : )


----------



## colours (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bow2YourQueenThatsMe_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Deadtheory
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Deadtheory_ 







i was gonna do the rounded border for the ava but it didn't look right :S




*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- 「 Boshi 」
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kyochi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (May 18, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bow2YourQueenThatsMe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colours I love it!  Thank you!


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 19, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deadtheory_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine. and OH MY GOD IT LOOKS SO GOOD! Simply brilliant, thank-you!! :33


----------



## colours (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _「 Boshi 」_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- blackssk
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 19, 2011)

*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- ZanCrow
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Naked Snacks!
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## KohZa (May 19, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZanCrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass .thank you very much :33.


----------



## colours (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Nami
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

no more requests : )​


----------



## Naked (May 20, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked Snacks!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated. 

I'm sure you don't need to hear what an amazing job you did.


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2011)

colours said:


> ​



perfect, i love it.

​


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Nami_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Sephiroth
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake

you may request again : )​


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2011)

*Request *- set
*Stock *- 
*Size *- senior (150x200 for avy)
*Borders *- no border
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none

Please and thank you!


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 



i only brightened the pictures a bit because they were so dark, that's all :3







*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Didi
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Didi_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn

you may request again : )​


----------



## Z (May 21, 2011)

*Type -* Senior sized set.
*Border Type -* 
,


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z

you may request again : )​


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 21, 2011)

Request for colours.

Request - sig
Stock - 
Size - around 550xhowever big the height needs to be.
Borders - whatever you think looks best
Effects - The lined effect/pattern. Whatever else you think looks nice.

Request - sig
Stock - 
Size - around 475xhowever big the height needs to be.
Borders - whatever you think looks best
Effects - The lined effect/pattern. Whatever else you think looks nice.

Request - Avatar
Stock - 
Size - 150x200
Borders - whatever you think looks best
Effects - The lined effect/pattern. Whatever else you think looks nice.

Will rep twice since I requested 3 things.


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~

you may request again : )​


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2011)

Request: 
Image Size: 150x150, Avy
Special Requests: Do whatever you feel like with the image lol. Make it boss like .


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden

you may request again : )​


----------



## Metaro (May 21, 2011)

Hi

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like:
An avatar: size 125x125 of the Black Haired guy.
And Signature : 400x200 (or less of 58KB)
The Stock: 
Effects and Text : As you like (:

Thanks in advance!.


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- _Frango *question about stock*_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro

you may request again : )​


----------



## Elias (May 21, 2011)

Avatar Requests. 

150 x 200

Stock 

(can you have one version with the text "Devil May Cry" and one without? )

and

Stock 

Borders & Effects up to you. :3


----------



## Hunter (May 21, 2011)

Hello;
Request: Set. 
Avatar size is 125x125

Sig size is your choice.

Stock:  Warning; it is a bit large.

Let me know if the stock is unusable.

Border: your choice, just not rounded please.

Text for sig: Triumph! Be triumphant! Or 
Triumph! Triumph! Triumph!

*Effect:?* Just try to make it look cool, if not; transparent plz?

Will rep and credit. You have my word.


----------



## rice (May 21, 2011)

nvm about what i said colours, i edited my request


----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2011)

Request Set:
Avatar size: 150x200
Stock: 
(Make it of the guy on the top)

Border and effects up to you!

And for sig, I just was wondering if you could do something with this piece I rendered?


Or if you'd prefer the stock for it: 

I'd like if it had sort of a fade effect near the top, instead of just ending suddenly. I trust your creativity though! Do whatever you feel will make it look best.


----------



## Fear (May 21, 2011)

*Request: *_Set._
*Size: *_Senior_
*Stock:* 
*Text: *_''The thought of death amuses me''_
*Border: *_Whatever looks good to you.

_Could I also have one without any text, if that's ok.


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear

you may request again : )​


----------



## Sen (May 21, 2011)

Set Request

Avy: 150x150
Sig: Whatever size works best :3
Borders: Solid like , unless you think something else works better.
Effects: Up to you :] 
Text: None unless you think it would be better with text. 

Thank you~


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen

you may request again : )​


----------



## Milkshake (May 21, 2011)

Set Request

*Spoiler*: __ 








Avy: 150x150 (on the blonde twins & both the brown hair boy & the blonde next to him [together])
Sig: not too big :3
Borders: whatever fits
effects: nothing gray is all I ask!
Text: None

Gracias


----------



## colours (May 21, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Frango
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Milkshake

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Frango_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Muse
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Muse_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kakashi Hatake
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake

you may request again : )​


----------



## Sayaka (May 22, 2011)

K K K K K K KAWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIE 

FUCKING LOVE YOU


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 22, 2011)

panda... can I request  

here  just an avy of mine. whatever design you want for it that is beautiful sexy differently colors red like theme will be "hell" or "inferno". like a demonyita with fire if you like , or whatever hot devilish red style. like that  

and put text "I love you lucifer. ,". not sure but I think "I love you" to be tender like that. ;/ its up to you. go on, love your works


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 22, 2011)

Request: profile picture 
Size: up to 170 x 170 but you can make it smaller if you think it's better
, or   
No borders
Any effect you think would look well

Take your time, and thanks in advace ^^


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2011)

Request: Set
Avy: 150x200 
Borders: Whatever you think would look best. 
Effects: Same as above, no preferences. 
Text: Ghost Princess


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

i'll be starting some requests now guys !

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life

you may request again : )​


----------



## Toroxus (May 22, 2011)

Request - set

Size - senior
Borders - rounded or solid.
Effects - It's a love theme, but don't make it girly by going overzealous on flowers or pink. Other than that, do what you want. Try to steer clear of yellows, I really don't like yellow.
Text - "Mating Season" Make it part of the foreground or mid-ground but not overpowering. "Toroxus" could be part of the background, making it somewhat hidden. My username doesn't have to be big or noticeable, the "Mating Season" is the one I'd really want.
As you probably figured, do whatever you think looks best!


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

^ shut off your signature then we'll talk ~


----------



## Toroxus (May 22, 2011)

Sorry about that.


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Z
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

you may request again : )​


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, panders.  Will wear soon!


----------



## Didi (May 22, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Didi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, it's beautiful


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

glad you guys like : )


*Spoiler*: _Z_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- ~Greed~
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

you may request again : )​


----------



## colours (May 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _~Greed~_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Raiden
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Raiden_ 













*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Metaro
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

no more requests : )​


----------



## Fear (May 23, 2011)

My name is slowly reaching the bosom of the House Keeping list.


----------



## colours (May 23, 2011)

no spammin' guys 
i'm lazy


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- elias
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

no more requests : )​


----------



## colours (May 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _elias_ 











went a little crazy





*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Triumphant
- Cael
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

no more requests : )​


----------



## Metaro (May 24, 2011)

colours said:


> no spammin' guys
> i'm lazy
> 
> 
> ...




Wonderfull!
Don't you mind If i use it in other forums too?​


----------



## colours (May 24, 2011)

^ nope, as long as you link to my shop here and credit me there as well : )


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 24, 2011)

*stalks thread until a free space is available*


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Triumphant_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Cael *question about sig*
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus

you may request : )​


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2011)

two avys and one sig 

avy one 150x200 and 150x150



on it " I miss you "

avy two 150x200 and 150x150



on it " Anjou Naruko" 

sig 



on it " Please let me see you let me know your ok...I miss you Menma...I'm sorry I'm so sorry." 

everything dotted white borders

thanks


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cael_ 



hey, i just did it to the best of my ability since you weren't on
hope you like it ~







*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura

you may request : )​


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

*Request *- set
*Stock *- 
*Size *- senior (150x200 for avy)
*Borders *- no border
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none

Please and thank you!


----------



## Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I love the set colours. My Laptop is in repair so I can't save it on this one yet. I'll rep now and credit you when it arrives. Can you change the border to like the one you have on your avatar if possible?


----------



## Rosie (May 25, 2011)

Set Request colours 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: light effects, nothing too colorful or bright
If you could get rid of the text in the middle, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

Triumphant said:


> I love the set colours. My Laptop is in repair so I can't save it on this one yet. I'll rep now and credit you when it arrives. Can you change the border to like the one you have on your avatar if possible?



okay that's fine 
but do you mean you do not want a border ? 

_housekeeping_
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie

you may request : )​


----------



## Hunter (May 25, 2011)

colours said:


> okay that's fine
> but do you mean you do not want a border ?



Just not a fine of the dotted border is all.


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

okay, so do you want just a solid black border then ?


----------



## Hunter (May 25, 2011)

colours said:


> okay, so do you want just a solid black border then ?



Yes. And thank you once more.


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 









*rep & credit*


_housekeeping_
- Fear
- Sen
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie

you may request : )​


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sen_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora

you may request : )​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2011)

Stock: 
Borders: Same as usual 
Effects: Your choice
Text: If you want


----------



## Eki (May 25, 2011)

Request - Ava
Stock -  or if you can't work with that stock you can use this. Either one.

Size - 150x200
Borders - Solid
Effects - Whatever you think makes it look good :]
Text - put text in "C. Viper"

Thanks in advance panderssssss :3


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- 【Temari】
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki

you may request : )​


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is too cute! <3

Thank you very much!


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

glad you like



*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- ane
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki

you may request : )​


----------



## 【Temari】 (May 25, 2011)

Omg! thank you colours, I'm about to go to my job training but I saw this and makes me 

jessica alba's lips keeps me struggling to hell   but sooo nice 

I'll add you up as friend and accept meow since this is my second time to add you  cause its a long story why deleted all my contacts , love you  and have to go now.. its 24 hour before I can rep you again : ano, this will be my last post. bye bye


----------



## Terra Branford (May 25, 2011)

May I make another request, Colours? :33


----------



## colours (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ane_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki

you may request : )​


【Temari】 said:


> Omg! thank you colours, I'm about to go to my job training but I saw this and makes me
> 
> jessica alba's lips keeps me struggling to hell  but sooo nice x3
> 
> I'll add you up as friend and accept meow since this is my second time to add you cause its a long story why deleted all my contacts, love you  and have to go now.. its 24 hour before I can rep you again, this will be my last post. bye bye



goodluck on your job training 

i'm glad you liked it ! i just accepted you meow ~ love you too, good luck again and just rep whenever you can 
and it had better not be your last post 



Terra Branford said:


> May I make another request, Colours? :33



yes you may


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _ane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they look great, thanks a lot, colours ​


----------



## Terra Branford (May 25, 2011)

Yea! pek


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



() & , combined if you can? So that the wolf image is in with the sig? If you can get it of Arya, the girl on the left.



*Avatar Size:* 150x150 & 200x200 (Of Arya and the man?)
*Sig Size:* same as before; something I can wear here but isn't too small 

*Themes/Etc:* Umm...whatever you feel matches the theme?
*Border:* Any, you pick 

*Text:* "Winter is Coming" and "House Stark"?


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2011)

_Request Set_

*Stock: *



*Effects:* Up to you.

*Borders:* Whatever looks best.


----------



## colours (May 26, 2011)

ane said:


> they look great, thanks a lot, colours



glad you like :3

_housekeeping_
- StrawHat4Life
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay

you may request : )​


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much~ ​


----------



## colours (May 26, 2011)

so glad you like : )


----------



## colours (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Toroxus
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay

you may request : )​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome. Thanks for taking my request.


----------



## colours (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Toroxus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay

you may request : )​


----------



## Toroxus (May 28, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toroxus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you ​


----------



## colours (May 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay

you may request : )​


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## Milkshake (May 29, 2011)

amg does this mean i can request again...? :>

Set Request

*Spoiler*: _avy_ 








Avy: 150x150
Sig: Whatever size
Borders: Dotted or whatever fits
Effects: Up to you c:
Text: "You made me feel like I had a heart"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2011)

Set request please.

Stock: 

Ava: 150x150 and 150x200

No text. 

Borders: 

Your choice for the effects.


----------



## Narancia (May 30, 2011)

uhh...set request please... can I get a Avatar and Sig 






*Spoiler*: _My Specifications_ 



My Avatar: As big as I'm allowed to have as a none senior with a NE in the lower right corner 
Effects: Anything that looks amazing 
Text On the Sig:....not even [Bigger]Madness can stop true [Bigger]Love also my name anywhere it looks good


 

Thank you if you Accept my request


----------



## Z (May 30, 2011)

*Request -* Senior sized set. 
*Stock -* 
*Borders -* 

Center the avatar around Wolverine please. 

Can I get one with text and one without? 

*Text *- X-Force


----------



## Laurens (May 31, 2011)

Request type - Avatar & set.
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 & set as deemed fit, preferably quite wide
Effects - what you deem fit, for the sig however, i'd like the pic a bit 'rotated' to the left (?), together with white text stating '"BABYLON FOREVER", and white squares or thingies :3
Border - what seems nice to you

thank you very much


----------



## Sayaka (May 31, 2011)

set



luna harry hermionie and draco only 

avy on each 

one 150x200 and one 150x150

dotted white borders

On it have "Welcome to Hogwarts Do You believe in Magic?"


thanks


----------



## blackfire96 (May 31, 2011)

set please!!! 



do anything you think looks right please


----------



## Jezebel (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey there. May I request a set?



Do what ever looks best. Thank you <3


----------



## colours (Jun 1, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Synn
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- Kagura
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Request edited


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Synn_ 









*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Rosie
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- Kagura
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Synn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you manda, love it! 

I'm 24'd, but I'll rep asap. :3


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

you're welcome, sorry it took so long


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Rosie_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Sora
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- Kagura
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Sora (Jun 15, 2011)

is this stock okay?

:33
dotted borders
effects up to you
text: come at me bro


----------



## Rosie (Jun 15, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rosie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks colours! It looks great and it was well worth the wait


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

glad ya like rosie :3


*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Darth Nihilus
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nihilus_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Eki
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2011)

And this is why you will forever be my favorite, because you never disappoint in the end. Not enough thanks in the world


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

glad ya like pappers 



*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Terra Branford
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- StonedTheGoodWay
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Milkshake 
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Ace (Jun 15, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. Will wear soon.​


----------



## colours (Jun 15, 2011)

welcome, don't forget to rep & cred when do ~


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 16, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Terra Branford_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! Thank you so much, Colours! Its so sick looking! Thank you, thank you, thank you! pek

*I could only get on for a few minutes, just got back to the hospital, but I will put the set on as soon as I can, promise. I will rep and credit for sure! and if I can manage, rep twice xD*


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2011)

glad ya like, i'll try to do more sets later ~


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Son Goku of Earth 
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 16, 2011)

I AM CRYING IT IS SO SWEET AND LOVELY AND 
KSMDSKMD
I LOVE IT <3333
THANK YOU!!
repped and all that jazz


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2011)

glad ya like :3


*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Neko Enzan
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks great, thank you.


----------



## colours (Jun 16, 2011)

glad ya like ~


----------



## colours (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Neko Enzan_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Z
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Neko Enzan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love them thx but I won't be wearing them now I'll cred when I do​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 18, 2011)

Set?

Avy- 150x200
Border Dotted
Sig-500px ? 268px
Text-Bumping this shit


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

> no more requests !​



wait                                 .


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> love them thx but I won't be wearing them now I'll cred when I do



that's fine, just remember to rep & cred when do



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Set?
> 
> Avy- 160x200
> Border Dotted
> ...



denied


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Z_ 











*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Laurens
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

no more requests !​


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Laurens_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- blackfire96
- Jezebel

you may *finally* request again !​


----------



## Laurens (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Fear (Jun 18, 2011)

*Request* - set.
*Stock* - 
*Border* - None (I will add borders myself if that's fine).
*
Text - *One version with the text "Now tell me, does a machine like you ever experience fear" (without the quotation marks). I want the ''Fear'' part in larger and different font sort of like .

And another version without text.

*Size* - Senior

Thank you.


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire96_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Jezebel
- Fear

you may *finally* request again !​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

argh i cant wait dammit 

set

ava on each and a giff ava 

150x150 and 150x200



dotted white borders no text 

small and horizontal

will rep twice


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2011)

Cause I just can't get enough 

*Request *- set
*Stock *- 
*Size *- senior (150x200 for avy)
*Borders *- no border
*Effects *- up to you
*Text *- none

No need to rush, take your time. :]

Please and thank you!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 18, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Set?
> 
> Avy- 150x200
> Border Dotted
> ...





Kagura said:


> wait                                 .



Shit dint see this


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 18, 2011)

Can I get 2 sigs and 2 avys all Senior sized? 

1st avy 


1st sig



2nd avy



2nd sig



Text: I want "Jigoku Shoujo" on the 2nd sig

Everything else you can decide.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

basically your asking for two sets


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> basically your asking for two sets


^
yes is it not ok?

edit: I will rep twice


----------



## Mio (Jun 18, 2011)

request

avvy
no border
senior size
stock: 
effects: minimal, up to you


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Jezebel
- Fear
- Kagura
- Synn
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Raven Rider
- Mio

you may *finally* request again !​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 18, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 you always do such a great job on everything!!! eek it looks fantastic!!!  thankies sooo much

EDIT: will rep when i can, i need to spread first sorry!!


----------



## Z (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey colours, I was wondering if I can request again. 

*Type:* Senior sized set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* 
*Effects:* Up to you, but I would prefer you not do the double effect thing (making the character show up twice on the signature).


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2011)

Request - ava
Stock - 
Size - 150 x 200
Borders - one with dotted border, and one w/o :3
Effects - whatever you think looks best, go crazy babe

thank you in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 18, 2011)

edit my request manda


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Jezebel
- Fear
- Kagura
- Synn
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Raven Rider
- Mio
- Z
- Starr

you may *finally* request again !​


----------



## colours (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Jezebel_ 









*rep & credit*

_housekeeping_
- Fear
- Kagura
- Synn
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Raven Rider
- Mio
- Z
- Starr

you may *finally* request again !​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2011)

Set please, just make it look cool.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 19, 2011)

avatar
no border
150x150
effects: minor but all up to you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2011)

Request: avatar
Two sizes: 170 x 170 and 150 x 200, if possible
Stock: 
Effects, border: Up to you :33

Take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 19, 2011)

Set
Dotted border
No text
All sizes of ava

And could i please get the .psd file for educational purposes? 
Would be very thankful


----------



## colours (Jun 19, 2011)

_housekeeping_
- Fear
- Kagura
- Synn
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Raven Rider
- Mio
- Z
- Starr
- Dracule Mihawk
- Blue Beard
- ~M~
- ane
- Gogeta

no more requests, sorry !​


----------



## Jezebel (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much ;3


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Deleted my request since you seem to be busy Colours.


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2011)

nah, not busy

just lazy 
but okie i guess this is a swift kick in the arse to start working on requests rofl


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn i wqnted to request but you seem to be busy all the time.


----------



## colours (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Fear_ 











*rep & cred*

_housekeeping_
- Kagura
- Synn
- ^Vegeta^Two^
- Raven Rider
- Mio
- Z
- Starr
- Blue Beard
- ~M~
- ane
- Gogeta

no more requests, sorry !​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 28, 2011)

yay I'm next


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2011)

i edit again sorry manda


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 4, 2011)

Edited mine aswell


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2011)

*waits patiently*


----------



## colours (Jul 5, 2011)

you're the one who decided to cancel your request and take it somewhere else


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 5, 2011)

And I think I canceled that one as well

Wasn't into having made sets at the time

But oh well


----------



## Oceania (Jul 15, 2011)

Quick question do u color panels? There is a ava I would like made but it would need to be colored. 




Thanks!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 20, 2011)

colours said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fear_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ^                                                     .


----------

